# Start a new sentence with the last word of the previous one



## Sparky (Jun 30, 2019)

*One day everything will seem back to normal   *


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 30, 2019)

Normal,?..what is that ?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 30, 2019)

That is a good question!


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 30, 2019)

*Question everything and anything if it doesn't sound plausible to you... *


----------



## JFBev (Jun 30, 2019)

You could Google it


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 30, 2019)

It might surprise you


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 30, 2019)

You never know....


----------



## Sparky (Jul 1, 2019)

*Know there are things we don't always know about  *


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 1, 2019)

*About turn , Quick march... when on the parade ground!!*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 1, 2019)

Ground yourself by making a cup of tea.


----------



## Sparky (Jul 2, 2019)

*Tea and cake would go down well *


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 2, 2019)

Well, you should bring us some tea and cake, we'd really enjoy that...


----------



## Sparky (Jul 4, 2019)

*That would only work is there was any left*


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Jul 4, 2019)

Left behind, the little robot drenched himself in WD-40 in hopes he could catch up with the rest of the "heavy metal" gang.


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 4, 2019)

Whoops


----------



## Sparky (Jul 6, 2019)

*Gang-plank walking can be a bit unstable *


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 7, 2019)

*Unstable ladders when your  standing on top with a chainsaw, is very dangerous .*..


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 7, 2019)

Dangerous is exciting


----------



## Sparky (Jul 8, 2019)

Exciting news is far better than rubbish news


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 8, 2019)

News isn't always true


----------



## Pinky (Jul 8, 2019)

True love is hard to find


----------



## Sparky (Jul 9, 2019)

Find the map then find the treasure


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 9, 2019)

Treasure my love always.


----------



## Sparky (Jul 10, 2019)

Always there's another answer


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 12, 2019)

*Answer questions on Mastermind to show you have some knowledge of a specific subject ..*


----------



## Sparky (Jul 12, 2019)

Subject matter may not be to your liking


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 12, 2019)

Liking variety prevents boredom.


----------



## Sparky (Jul 13, 2019)

Boredom should be avoided if possible


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 25, 2019)

Possible to look alike, but be totally different.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 26, 2019)

*Different strokes for Different folks...


*


----------



## Sparky (Jul 27, 2019)

Folks have been around for a long time


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 29, 2019)

Time is on my side. ....    (yes, Rolling Stones..)


----------



## Sparky (Jul 30, 2019)

Side of a house will help to hold up the roof


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 3, 2019)

Roof maintenance is very important for your home.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 3, 2019)

Home economics was always taught (but only to the girls!) when I went to school.


----------



## Sparky (Aug 3, 2019)

School meals always had a strange smell


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 5, 2019)

Smell the beautiful roses.


----------



## Sparky (Aug 6, 2019)

Roses are red but not always


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 10, 2019)

Always mind your manners.


----------



## JFBev (Aug 10, 2019)

Manners matter.


----------



## Sparky (Aug 12, 2019)

Matter of fact that could be right


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 15, 2019)

Right turn at the light


----------



## Sparky (Aug 16, 2019)

Light the lamp and wait for the moths


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 27, 2019)

*Moths are a blight if  the window  is open and the light is on... *


----------



## Sparky (Aug 27, 2019)

On and on they arrive and never stop


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 31, 2019)

*Stop talking when I'm trying to read the paper... *


----------



## Sparky (Aug 31, 2019)

Papier-mâché can be fairly useful


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 7, 2019)

Useful information can always be found on the Internet.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 7, 2019)

Internet can be an iffy place


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 9, 2019)

Place your bets on the game.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 9, 2019)

Game pie tastes horrible


----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 9, 2019)

Game of backgammon was my fav back in the day....


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 9, 2019)

*Horrible is not too awful bad!*


----------



## Sparky (Sep 10, 2019)

Bad apples are everywhere


----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 10, 2019)

Everywhere around us there's electronics....


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 10, 2019)

Electronics are amazing.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 10, 2019)

Amazing acrobatics to be seen at live shows....


----------



## Sparky (Sep 11, 2019)

Shows the way but gets it wrong


----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 11, 2019)

Wrong doings will catch up with you....


----------



## Sparky (Sep 12, 2019)

You never know what's around the corner


----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 12, 2019)

Corner store hang out was so cool in my teens....


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 13, 2019)

*Teens are so much taller these days than when I was the same age in the 1970's *


----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 13, 2019)

1970's have good and bad memories...


----------



## Sparky (Sep 14, 2019)

Memories are made of this and that


----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 14, 2019)

That was a great song I just listened to....


----------



## Sparky (Sep 15, 2019)

To most people something could mean anything


----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 15, 2019)

Anything you can do I can do better....


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 16, 2019)

*Better to  wrap up when the snow comes..... *


----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 16, 2019)

Comes but once a year, Winter....


----------



## Sparky (Sep 16, 2019)

Winter wonderland isn't always so wonderful


----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 16, 2019)

Wonderful news I received today....


----------



## Sparky (Sep 17, 2019)

Today will soon be over to make way for another one


----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 17, 2019)

One of you is on the senior forum....


----------



## Sparky (Sep 18, 2019)

Forum doppelgangers are around somewhere


----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 18, 2019)

Somewhere I misplaced my reading glasses....


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 18, 2019)

*Glasses  are something I ordered today for reading... *


----------



## Sparky (Sep 20, 2019)

Reading in the dark can be difficult


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 21, 2019)

*Difficult getting out of bed when you have lower back pain....*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 21, 2019)

Pain is my middle name these days....


----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 21, 2019)

delete


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2019)

Days in September are twenty eight plus two


----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 21, 2019)

Two is the limit of children parents should have in this generation....


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 22, 2019)

*Generation gaps  have always been a problem in history...*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 22, 2019)

History about archaeology always holds my interest....


----------



## Sparky (Sep 22, 2019)

Interest in UFOs is on the increase


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 23, 2019)

Increase your chances of winning the lotto by buying more tickets.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 23, 2019)

Tickets are not selling well for the yodeling goat show


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 23, 2019)

*Show off your talents and make money from them....*


----------



## Sparky (Sep 24, 2019)

Them others are the problem


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 24, 2019)

Problem after problem solved.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 25, 2019)

Solved a problem but there's always another one


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 25, 2019)

*One day is very much like another after you retire..*


----------



## Sparky (Sep 26, 2019)

Retire to bed when you start nodding off


----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 26, 2019)

Off to hopefully a decent night's sleep....


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 27, 2019)

Sleep is beneficial for your health.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 27, 2019)

Health is always healthy


----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 27, 2019)

Healthy here but with chronic pain....


----------



## Sparky (Sep 28, 2019)

Pain in the tooth could result in some drilling


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 28, 2019)

*drilling is performed by the army on the parade ground *


----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 28, 2019)

Ground beneath us can be very bumpy to walk on....


----------



## Sparky (Sep 29, 2019)

On a clear day you can see more


----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 29, 2019)

More fish is consumed by me in the last week or two....


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 29, 2019)

*Two fillets of  smoked haddock is what I had for my dinner tonight...*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 29, 2019)

Tonight a good show is on t.v......


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 29, 2019)

TV has been running my life!


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 30, 2019)

*Life skills are learned as we mature...

*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 30, 2019)

Mature fruits taste better than newly ripened....


----------



## Sparky (Sep 30, 2019)

Ripened bananas are better than being green


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 1, 2019)

Green plants and herbs/cacti/vines decorate my outdoor patio.


----------



## Sparky (Oct 1, 2019)

Patio paving can be normal or crazy


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 1, 2019)

*Crazy is  , taking a selfie on the edge of a cliff.... *


----------



## Sparky (Oct 2, 2019)

Cliff Richard should be wiped from the memory


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 3, 2019)

*memory games are good for the Brain.*..


----------



## Sparky (Oct 4, 2019)

Brain teasers can catch you out


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 8, 2019)

Out of milk and off to the grocers....


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 9, 2019)

*Grocers  used to be the backbone of the high street....*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 9, 2019)

Street is the last name of a former friend I knew....


----------



## Sparky (Oct 9, 2019)

Knew that might come up one day


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 9, 2019)

Day and night happen every day and night.....


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 9, 2019)

*Night time is when we should all be asleep...*


----------



## Sparky (Oct 10, 2019)

Asleep in the forest could be a bit disturbing


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 12, 2019)

*Disturbing news is often hard to deal with...*


----------



## Sparky (Oct 13, 2019)

With four you have one more than three


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 16, 2019)

Three bears lived out in the deep forest


----------



## Sparky (Oct 16, 2019)

Forest bears may have a visit from Goldilocks


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 16, 2019)

*Goldilocks was a fairy story read to children.. today  if we read that to our children we'd be accused of mental abuse..*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 16, 2019)

Abuse of any kind should not be tolerated...


----------



## Kaila (Oct 16, 2019)

Tolerated behaviors often encourage more, or even more extreme, of the same.


----------



## Sparky (Oct 17, 2019)

Same as last week, Thursday came back again


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 17, 2019)

Again a cool breezy day with low temps....


----------



## Sparky (Oct 18, 2019)

Temps are only around for a short stay


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 18, 2019)

*Stay close to your family if at all possible... *


----------



## Kaila (Oct 18, 2019)

Possible frost, every night now.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 19, 2019)

Now will someone else add a new line?


----------



## Sparky (Oct 20, 2019)

Line of fire is something to avoid


----------



## Kaila (Oct 20, 2019)

Avoid all hazards in walkways and roadways, and proceed with caution.


----------



## Sparky (Oct 21, 2019)

Caution signs should be hung on politicians


----------



## Kaila (Oct 21, 2019)

Politicians must be relatives of beauticians, musicians, and /or, magicians.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 21, 2019)

Magicians Penn and Teller are the best....


----------



## Sparky (Oct 22, 2019)

Best to do whatever is the best thing to do


----------



## Kaila (Oct 22, 2019)

Do something that you value.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 22, 2019)

Value each person just as they are....


----------



## Kaila (Oct 22, 2019)

Are you planning any major changes, in your living space or lifestyle, this Winter?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 22, 2019)

*Winter I hope this year will be white and beautiful, but not with icy roads...*


----------



## Kaila (Oct 22, 2019)

Roads that are winding, remind me a lot of life.


----------



## Sparky (Oct 23, 2019)

Life on Mars is still some way off


----------



## Kaila (Oct 23, 2019)

Off and away, into the wild blue yonder, it is!


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 23, 2019)

Is it ever okay to start a sentence with the word  and ?   ...


----------



## Sparky (Oct 24, 2019)

And that is something I often do


----------



## Kaila (Oct 24, 2019)

Do we learn from past mistakes?


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 24, 2019)

Mistakes are sometimes intentional....


----------



## Sparky (Oct 25, 2019)

Intentional actions for right or wrong


----------



## Kaila (Oct 25, 2019)

Wrong is often subjective


----------



## Sparky (Oct 26, 2019)

Subjective for one if not for another


----------



## Kaila (Oct 26, 2019)

Another perspective on something, is usually helpful to get.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 26, 2019)

Get more exercise say others.....


----------



## Kaila (Oct 26, 2019)

I hear what others tell me to do, but I do what's right for me, then.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 27, 2019)

.*.then I would probably make dinner... *


----------



## Kaila (Oct 27, 2019)

Dinner is postponed, (sorry) …. until further notice.


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 29, 2019)

Notice all the wonderful people who have joined Games.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 29, 2019)

Games are fun and positive distraction, from pains and problems that are ongoing.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 29, 2019)

*Ongoing plans become realities...hopefully...*


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 29, 2019)

*Hopefully everyone is doing well.*


----------



## Kaila (Oct 29, 2019)

Well water can vary widely in quality.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 29, 2019)

Quality of generic brand foods can be as good as name brands....


----------



## Kaila (Oct 30, 2019)

Brands of clothing that are considered in style, have changed over the years.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 30, 2019)

Years of my life have interesting stories...


----------



## Kaila (Nov 1, 2019)

Stories are fun and interesting, to listen to, or to read.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 1, 2019)

Read your horoscope each day...not for me...


----------



## Kaila (Nov 1, 2019)

Me and my shadow, follow each other around.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 1, 2019)

Around the corner is a beautiful autumn tree....


----------



## Kaila (Nov 2, 2019)

Tree leaves have been falling like rain.


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 2, 2019)

*Rain has turned to snow.*


----------



## Kaila (Nov 2, 2019)

Snow comes sooner than expected, most years.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 3, 2019)

Years go by quicker than a snail on ice


----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 3, 2019)

Ice sculptures are amazingly carved....


----------



## Kaila (Nov 3, 2019)

Carved sculptures are always intriguing


----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 3, 2019)

Intriguing holiday decor advertised in mail flyers.....


----------



## Kaila (Nov 4, 2019)

Flyers upon flyers, fill up my mailboxes.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 4, 2019)

Mailboxes may become a thing of the past...


----------



## Kaila (Nov 4, 2019)

Past experiences only partially form whom we become.....


----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 4, 2019)

Become an EMT and your work is never done....


----------



## Kaila (Nov 5, 2019)

Done is done, they say; we cannot go back and change anything.


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 5, 2019)

Anything you can do, I can do better..


----------



## Kaila (Nov 5, 2019)

Better safe,  than sorry....


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 6, 2019)

*Sorry is supposed to be the hardest word to say...*


----------



## Kaila (Nov 6, 2019)

Say thank you, to the ones you appreciate.....


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 8, 2019)

Appreciate  everything that you have.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 8, 2019)

Have you forgotten the most important things in life?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 8, 2019)

*Life is like a box of chcolates,  mine was like the  nutty flavour...*


----------



## Kaila (Nov 8, 2019)

Flavor of chocolate, or vanilla, or strawberry, will please most everyone.


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 9, 2019)

Everyone should relax,   and enjoy the holidays.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 9, 2019)

Holidays are what you make of it....


----------



## Kaila (Nov 9, 2019)

It could be worse;  it could be better.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 9, 2019)

Better do some grocery shopping soon....


----------



## Kaila (Nov 9, 2019)

Soon I will do the chores that need to be done, but not right now.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 10, 2019)

*Now it's almost 7.30pm, and dinner has been had, and dishes done...*.


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 11, 2019)

Done with the dishes, so off to watch TV.


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 11, 2019)

TV programmes can be complete rubbish


----------



## Kaila (Nov 11, 2019)

Rubbish might contain some item that is still useful


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 11, 2019)

Useful gadgets in the kitchen can sometimes save time.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 11, 2019)

Time can be one of your enemies, or one of your friends.


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 14, 2019)

Friends are so nice to have, especially at this time of the year.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 14, 2019)

Year after year, you lose some friends, but hopefully you keep at least one....


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 14, 2019)

*One  and one is one, so sayeth the song title...*


----------



## Kaila (Nov 14, 2019)

Title Town is what some sports enthusiasts like to call their city.


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 15, 2019)

City pavements are hard on the feet


----------



## Sparky (Nov 17, 2019)

Feet are handy to get around on


----------



## Kaila (Nov 17, 2019)

On weekends now, we do mostly the same things as on weekdays


----------



## RubyK (Nov 17, 2019)

Weekdays are less crowded at the supermarket.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 17, 2019)

Supermarket sales are sometimes not sales at all.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 18, 2019)

*All the kings horses and all the kings men... *


----------



## Kaila (Nov 18, 2019)

Men are different in some ways, from each other and from women.


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 23, 2019)

Women are sometimes hard to please.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 23, 2019)

Please remember to call home.


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 25, 2019)

Home is where the heart is.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 25, 2019)

*is it time to put the Christmas decorations up....*


----------



## Kaila (Nov 25, 2019)

Up in the blue sky, you can see some clouds.


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 25, 2019)

Clouds form such beautiful  formations.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 25, 2019)

Formations of band members on a field marching while playing, is fascinating to watch


----------



## Sparky (Nov 26, 2019)

Watch out for leapfrogging frogs


----------



## Kaila (Nov 26, 2019)

Frogs were once, long ago, just little, cute tadpoles


----------



## Sparky (Nov 27, 2019)

Tadpoles are not normally worth frying


----------



## Kaila (Nov 27, 2019)

Frying foods is a tasty way to cook, for special occasions, but steaming for everyday, imo, is preferable.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 28, 2019)

Preferable things are not always what you end up with


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 28, 2019)

*With insulated clothing, one can go out in the cold and still feel warm...*


----------



## Kaila (Nov 28, 2019)

With time on your side, you can accomplish things you can't if you don't have time


----------



## Kaila (Nov 28, 2019)

Uh=oh, I didn't see Holly's post above … sorry about that @hollydolly   ...
So....

Warm feelings can happen when people take their time


----------



## Sparky (Nov 29, 2019)

Time to start writing that long list for Santa


----------



## Kaila (Nov 29, 2019)

Santa already knows everything he needs to know.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 30, 2019)

Know this and that about various things


----------



## Kaila (Nov 30, 2019)

Things that don't seem to work, are sometimes but not always, broken.


----------



## Sparky (Dec 1, 2019)

Broken whatsits are probably worth trying to fix


----------



## Kaila (Dec 1, 2019)

Fix what you can fix, and part with the rest.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 1, 2019)

*Rest and recuperation is what is needed after this busy weekend... *


----------



## Kaila (Dec 1, 2019)

Weekend is not too much different from weekdays, after retirement.


----------



## Sparky (Dec 2, 2019)

Retirement from fire eating is something to look forward to


----------



## Kaila (Dec 2, 2019)

To what do we owe, your presence at our table?


----------



## Sparky (Dec 3, 2019)

Table manners was something King Kong didn't have


----------



## Kaila (Dec 3, 2019)

Have you ever dined with someone without ANY ?!


----------



## Sparky (Dec 4, 2019)

Any time I want to I will..


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 4, 2019)

Will you indeed...


----------



## Kaila (Dec 4, 2019)

Indeed, I will,  if it's truly my hearts desire....


----------



## Sparky (Dec 5, 2019)

Desire what you will but expect the unexpected


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 5, 2019)

Unexpected guests seem to happen every year at this time.


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 5, 2019)

*Time and again I make the same mistakes*


----------



## Kaila (Dec 5, 2019)

Mistakes sometimes happen more than the correct or intended outcomes.


----------



## Sparky (Dec 6, 2019)

Outcomes the old tree fairy


----------



## Kaila (Dec 6, 2019)

Fairy tales pass on ideas, and kindle our imaginations


----------



## Sparky (Dec 7, 2019)

Imaginations can take us anywhere


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 7, 2019)

*Anywhere I go in summer  where there's a beach or river, and glorious natural meadows,  woodland  and mountains , I'm a happy bunny... *


----------



## Kaila (Dec 7, 2019)

Bunny tails seem so soft and fluffy, but I have never grabbed one.


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 7, 2019)

One of my friends is crazy !


----------



## Kaila (Dec 7, 2019)

Crazy times are very stressful!


----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 7, 2019)

Stressful during the holidays for lots of folks...


----------



## Kaila (Dec 7, 2019)

Folks like us try to concentrate on the small but special moments in life


----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 7, 2019)

Life can be easier with the right attitude...


----------



## Kaila (Dec 7, 2019)

Attitude can make a big difference, when dealing with adversity


----------



## Sparky (Dec 8, 2019)

Adversity needs to be overcome whenever possible


----------



## Kaila (Dec 8, 2019)

Possible I am in over my head...


----------



## Sparky (Dec 9, 2019)

Head for Heaven rather than that other place


----------



## Kaila (Dec 9, 2019)

Place yourself in a position where something good might happen, either to someone else or to you, or both!


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 9, 2019)

*Both of my hands are cold this evening , even tho'  I have the heating on, ....*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 9, 2019)

On my way out to do more xmas shopping for the grand kids...


----------



## Sparky (Dec 10, 2019)

Kids can act the goat


----------



## Kaila (Dec 10, 2019)

Goat is a good way to keep grass and shrubs neatly short and trimmed.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 10, 2019)

Trimmed beards look better than the long straggly ones...


----------



## Kaila (Dec 10, 2019)

Ones who care about others are treasures...


----------



## Sparky (Dec 11, 2019)

Treasures may be buried without an map


----------



## Kaila (Dec 11, 2019)

Map out where you'd like to go, then keep an open mind


----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 11, 2019)

Mind you, that dog is is dangerous when provoked...


----------



## Kaila (Dec 11, 2019)

Provoked tigers should be left alone


----------



## Sparky (Dec 12, 2019)

Alone in a crowd sounds a bit odd


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 12, 2019)

Odd time to get spring fever.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 12, 2019)

Fever might indicate an infection, or possibly not!


----------



## Sparky (Dec 13, 2019)

Not one thing or another or maybe


----------



## Kaila (Dec 13, 2019)

Maybe something will happen this weekend, but maybe not, or maybe somewhere in between those two options.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 14, 2019)

*Options are something we have that stops us becoming bored....*


----------



## Sparky (Dec 14, 2019)

Bored bats think they all look like other bats


----------



## Kaila (Dec 14, 2019)

Bats look scary to many of us, but they help us in lots of ways, I am told, and I try to believe.


----------



## Sparky (Dec 15, 2019)

Believe in the bats and you can't go wrong


----------



## Kaila (Dec 15, 2019)

Wrong decisions lead to wrong results


----------



## Sparky (Dec 16, 2019)

Results are the outcome of something


----------



## Kaila (Dec 16, 2019)

Something happens, and then, usually, something else happens that was unforeseen


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 17, 2019)

Unforeseen issues can always come along.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 17, 2019)

*Along with the cloud comes the rain...*


----------



## Kaila (Dec 17, 2019)

Rain turns into snow, when it's very cold!


----------



## Sparky (Dec 17, 2019)

Cold climate is better for igloo building


----------



## Kaila (Dec 17, 2019)

Building with blocks, is fun for children, and might be for adults, too,
if we could simplify.


----------



## Sparky (Dec 18, 2019)

Simplify the question so it's easier to answer


----------



## Kaila (Dec 18, 2019)

Answer their questions so we can all proceed


----------



## Sparky (Dec 19, 2019)

Proceed to the next post


----------



## Kaila (Dec 19, 2019)

Post something, to amuse yourself or somebody else, or simply to keep the thread going


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 20, 2019)

Going to have a very busy week ahead.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 20, 2019)

Ahead will be some difficult challenges, but hopefully , some good times too.


----------



## Sparky (Dec 20, 2019)

Too be or not to be, there must be a better question than that


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 22, 2019)

*That would be nobler in the mind one would hope...*


----------



## Sparky (Dec 22, 2019)

Hope there's not too many slings and arrows


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 22, 2019)

*arrows made by fletchers have feathers attached....*


----------



## Kaila (Dec 22, 2019)

Attached to every link is another link...


----------



## Sparky (Dec 23, 2019)

Link that thingamabob to the whatsit


----------



## Kaila (Dec 23, 2019)

Whatsit going on here?!


----------



## Sparky (Dec 24, 2019)

Here's another one but it looks like the other one


----------



## Kaila (Dec 24, 2019)

One is loud and the other is quiet


----------



## Sparky (Dec 25, 2019)

Quiet bagpipes are preferable when sleeping


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 25, 2019)

*Sleeping take up a third of your life on average *


----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 25, 2019)

Average looking guy could be a criminal....


----------



## Sparky (Dec 26, 2019)

Criminal activity is something we could do without


----------



## Kaila (Dec 26, 2019)

Without this Game section, of SF, the days would have less Humor.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 26, 2019)

Humor me, said the wife to the husband....


----------



## Kaila (Dec 26, 2019)

Husband replied, Don't I always?


----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 26, 2019)

Always? said the wife, surely you're kidding.....


----------



## Kaila (Dec 26, 2019)

Kidding? he replied..... I couldn't kid YOU if i tried, but i will continue trying!


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 26, 2019)

Trying day after day to succeed.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 26, 2019)

Succeed at even a small thing; then, try to take notice that you did.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 27, 2019)

Did you take your meds today?


----------



## Sparky (Dec 27, 2019)

Today probably wont last longer than any other


----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 27, 2019)

Other than breathing, eating and sleeping, today was like any other day.....


----------



## Kaila (Dec 27, 2019)

Day after day, I wonder what will my day be like, tomorrow.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 28, 2019)

Tomorrow I'm watching the Redskins game...


----------



## Sparky (Dec 28, 2019)

Game's can be good or bad


----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 28, 2019)

Bad Santa movie was funny but in poor taste....


----------



## Kaila (Dec 28, 2019)

Taste the pie, and tell me what you think....


----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 28, 2019)

Think the pie is delicious....


----------



## Kaila (Dec 29, 2019)

Delicious leftovers never "get old" ….


----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 29, 2019)

Old worn out pants gotta go....


----------



## Kaila (Dec 29, 2019)

Go ahead and get rid of things you no longer use, and try to not hold onto regrets....


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 29, 2019)

Regrets I've  had a few, but then again...more than I'd like to mention on here...


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 30, 2019)

Here comes a zany new year ....


----------



## Sparky (Dec 30, 2019)

Year of the rat is happening soon


----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 30, 2019)

Soon again it will be a different season....


----------



## Sparky (Dec 31, 2019)

Season the sausages


----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 31, 2019)

Sausages were hand made by mom back in the day....


----------



## Kaila (Dec 31, 2019)

Day is very short, in comparison with night, in this hemisphere, during this time of year......


----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 31, 2019)

Year of 2020 sounds so futuristic but its already here....


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 1, 2020)

*Here we are at the start of a whole new decade *


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 1, 2020)

Decades of the past have so much history involved....


----------



## Kaila (Jan 2, 2020)

Involved in something is a help in living....


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 2, 2020)

Living and dying are part of the human condition....


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 3, 2020)

*Condition your hair after every wash to prevent tangles ...*


----------



## Kaila (Jan 3, 2020)

Tangles hurt, if someone pulls on them with a comb


----------



## Sparky (Jan 3, 2020)

Comb the beach and find the lost gold


----------



## Kaila (Jan 3, 2020)

Gold finger was a popular movie series, at one time


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 3, 2020)

*Time in a bottle is a 70's song....*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 3, 2020)

Song and lyrics are composed by famous singers...


----------



## Kaila (Jan 3, 2020)

Singers sometimes act strangely while on stage


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 3, 2020)

Stage performers over sweat from hot lights...


----------



## Kaila (Jan 3, 2020)

Lights out, when it's past bedtime!


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 4, 2020)

*Bedtime is not a regimented time for me, I'm a night owl...... *


----------



## Kaila (Jan 4, 2020)

Owl is such a fascinating creature to come face-to-face with....


----------



## Sparky (Jan 4, 2020)

With an H an owl is a Howl


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 4, 2020)

With winter here, all we're getting is rain and warm temps....


----------



## Kaila (Jan 4, 2020)

hmmmm…..2 posters on same reply.....  ^^^^^^^^

*Howl *at the *temps*, and perhaps they might change....


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 4, 2020)

(oops was on the wrong page Kaila)

Change in a coin purse is rare these days....


----------



## Kaila (Jan 4, 2020)

Days long ago, those change purses were very common...


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 4, 2020)

*Common sense is in short supply recently.*


----------



## Sparky (Jan 5, 2020)

Recently threw out another bag of rubbish


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 5, 2020)

*Rubbish to me,  is  romantic literature....*


----------



## Kaila (Jan 5, 2020)

Literature has only been written long, long ago, and only by people who are probably already very famous.


----------



## Sparky (Jan 6, 2020)

Famous whatchamacallits may not be known by all


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 6, 2020)

All of the dogs were barking at once.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 6, 2020)

Once upon a time...… there was a forum for people called seniors...


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 6, 2020)

I can't join that because my name's Holly....   ^^^


*Seniors are always people older than you.... *


----------



## Kaila (Jan 7, 2020)

You are never sure when you have already,  or when you will, turn into one...


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 7, 2020)

Kaila said:


> You are never sure when you have already,  or when you will, turn into one...


One will always be named Holly,  senior, is not a name I've known anyone  to have....


----------



## Kaila (Jan 7, 2020)

Have you known any buildings called Senior Housing; we have some here...


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 7, 2020)

*here we have buildings that are known as senior housing, but not people.... *


----------



## Kaila (Jan 7, 2020)

People and buildings are different , certainly!


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 7, 2020)

Certainly appreciate the difference between the two...


----------



## Kaila (Jan 7, 2020)

Two plus two, usually equals four, but lately I am becoming less certain of many things.


----------



## Sparky (Jan 8, 2020)

Things are what they are just like other things are


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 8, 2020)

Are you ready for more snow?


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 8, 2020)

Snow is so beautiful here!


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 8, 2020)

Here too but its melting fast...


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 8, 2020)

Fast it will melt and then the weather will get warmer...


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 8, 2020)

Warmer I don't like in the winter; cold I do....


----------



## Kaila (Jan 8, 2020)

Do you consider taking in a senior or 2, from colder, snowier climates than you?


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 8, 2020)

You and me could do that if I was younger and stronger...


----------



## Sparky (Jan 9, 2020)

Stronger yak pies are more difficult to chew


----------



## Kaila (Jan 9, 2020)

Chew on the problem, till tomorrow, and see what you think....


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 9, 2020)

Think through your problems to resolve them....


----------



## Kaila (Jan 9, 2020)

Them problems....tis best to think'em thru, one at a time!


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 9, 2020)

Time to watch my favorite tv program...


----------



## Kaila (Jan 9, 2020)

Program your tv, to turn itself on and off....


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 9, 2020)

Off to the bathroom now....


----------



## Kaila (Jan 9, 2020)

Now what will you do next?


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 9, 2020)

Next door neighbor's dog is barking again....


----------



## Kaila (Jan 9, 2020)

Again is when we do something and then we repeat, and repeat and...repeat....


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 10, 2020)

Repeat myself over and over....


----------



## Kaila (Jan 10, 2020)

Over my head, are the meanings of some "great" quotations...


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 10, 2020)

Quotations are many so cant list them at this time.....


----------



## Kaila (Jan 10, 2020)

Time flies, whether or not you are having fun


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 10, 2020)

Fun can be overrated in this country....


----------



## Kaila (Jan 10, 2020)

Country scenes are calming....


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 10, 2020)

Calming my dog down from too much excitement....


----------



## Kaila (Jan 10, 2020)

Excitement, at this age, can be overrated....


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 10, 2020)

Overrated and false expectancy for sure.,..


----------



## Kaila (Jan 10, 2020)

Sure disappointing when things don't work out....


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 11, 2020)

*Out and about is not where I want to be today....*


----------



## tinytn (Jan 11, 2020)

*Today we had tornado warnings and lots of rain...*


----------



## Sparky (Jan 11, 2020)

Rain is a nuisance when it's wet


----------



## Kaila (Jan 11, 2020)

Rain would be more pleasant if it was light and gentle.....


----------



## Kaila (Jan 11, 2020)

(oops! I didn't see that previous post, sorry!)

Wet but pleasant rain is when it is more gentle....


----------



## Sparky (Jan 12, 2020)

Gentle giants might be worth looking up to


----------



## Kaila (Jan 12, 2020)

To be, or not to be, that is a very old question....


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 12, 2020)

Rain, winds, hail, hurricanes and tornadoes are a bad mix.....


----------



## Kaila (Jan 12, 2020)

Mix together all of the recipe ingredients...


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 13, 2020)

*Ingredients are what's needed to make a cake...*


----------



## Sparky (Jan 13, 2020)

Cake is offered to those who can stay on the right page


----------



## Kaila (Jan 13, 2020)

Page turners are people or things, that turn pages into other things....


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 13, 2020)

*Things are what I have too much of, and need to sell or donate *


----------



## Sparky (Jan 14, 2020)

Donate your organs if they're not needed


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 15, 2020)

*Needed to go to the toilet last week in town and no public toilets available..*..


----------



## Kaila (Jan 15, 2020)

Available products might not do what we want or what they say....


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 15, 2020)

Say what you mean with kind words....


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 16, 2020)

*Words are  in dictionaries....*


----------



## Kaila (Jan 16, 2020)

Dictionaries are interesting and informative, and very, very long...


----------



## Sparky (Jan 16, 2020)

Long dictionaries are ideal for long words


----------



## Kaila (Jan 16, 2020)

Words can have so many different meanings, depending on your tone....


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 16, 2020)

Tone of your voice indicates happiness...


----------



## Kaila (Jan 16, 2020)

Happiness is contagious, in a way that is good


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 16, 2020)

Good feelings are always welcomed....


----------



## Kaila (Jan 17, 2020)

Welcomed people are trustworthy and honest


----------



## Sparky (Jan 17, 2020)

Honest reporting could be one of those rare things


----------



## Kaila (Jan 17, 2020)

Things are sometimes difficult to sort, which to discard and which to keep, which to avoid and fear,  and which to treasure...


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 17, 2020)

Treasure your family members that you soulfully connect with.....


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 17, 2020)

With only a couple weeks left,   it will soon be February.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 17, 2020)

February is my birth month....


----------



## Kaila (Jan 18, 2020)

Month after month, I try to appreciate each one.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 18, 2020)

One biscotti bisquit left, oh no......


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 18, 2020)

*No sugar in my hot chocolate ....*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 18, 2020)

Chocolate anything is delicious....


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 18, 2020)

*Delicious Lunch today.*


----------



## tinytn (Jan 18, 2020)

*Today rained all day.*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 18, 2020)

Day of cold and sleet here....


----------



## Kaila (Jan 19, 2020)

Here we got plenty of snow, but not the terrible ice or winds that were predicted.


----------



## Sparky (Jan 19, 2020)

Predicted that Christmas would come around in December... and I was right


----------



## Kaila (Jan 19, 2020)

Right about some predictions, wrong about others....


----------



## tinytn (Jan 19, 2020)

*Others are saying something different then what you say..  *


----------



## Kaila (Jan 19, 2020)

Say what they want; what they _do_ is more important


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 19, 2020)

Important means different priorities to each person.....


----------



## Sparky (Jan 20, 2020)

Person appearing in person is much more personal


----------



## tinytn (Jan 20, 2020)

*Personal agendas sometimes do sound very funny *


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 20, 2020)

*Funny thing my husband just said, made me laugh until I cried.....*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 20, 2020)

Cried when laughing is good for your health....


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 20, 2020)

Health is very important.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 20, 2020)

Important indeed, I agree....


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 20, 2020)

Agree or disagree is your option.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 20, 2020)

Option to join this forum seemed very positive.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 20, 2020)

Positive results for high cholesterol showed up on his blood profile....


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 21, 2020)

*Profile pictures are always welcome on chat forums *


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 21, 2020)

Forums for seniors are many....


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 21, 2020)

Many times I have made mistakes


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 21, 2020)

Mistakes and coincidences I don't believe in.....


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 22, 2020)

*In the house this morning when I got up it was 18 deg f , I had to  put the heating on...*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 22, 2020)

On tv, watching the Senate Impeachment Trial....


----------



## Kaila (Jan 22, 2020)

Trial and tribulation, I often face, but I try to keep my eyes on what is most important.....


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 22, 2020)

*Important things to me are Family*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 22, 2020)

Family can live too far away....


----------



## Kaila (Jan 23, 2020)

Away from my window, a fox went by, leaving tracks in the snow....


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 23, 2020)

*Snow and storms are currently causing havoc  at my home in Spain....*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 23, 2020)

Spain looks like a beautiful country.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 23, 2020)

Country or city living; both have their different advantages...


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 23, 2020)

*advantages come easily to some, and other have to work hard for them..... *


----------



## Kaila (Jan 23, 2020)

Them there words are sometimes difficult to _begin _a sentence with...


----------



## Sparky (Jan 23, 2020)

With a song in my heart, I behold your adorable face


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 23, 2020)

Face the facts,  we are getting old.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 23, 2020)

*Old or young always be kind*


----------



## Kaila (Jan 23, 2020)

Kind is more important than right, in my own opinion....


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 23, 2020)

Opinions flow like water in the forums....


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 24, 2020)

Forums are great just like this ONE


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 24, 2020)

*One sweet for you, and 10 for me......*


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 24, 2020)

Me and my family are Happy


----------



## Wren (Jan 24, 2020)

Happy day out and about today


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 24, 2020)

Today is the beginning of a great weekend.


----------



## Sparky (Jan 24, 2020)

Weekend in Paris,.. yuk, I'd rather be here


----------



## Kaila (Jan 24, 2020)

"Here"  might not be too exciting....


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 24, 2020)

Exciting days with the grandkids brings me so much joy....


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 25, 2020)

*Joy , who couldn't do with more, I know I could .... *


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 25, 2020)

Could you bring me your grandkids too?


----------



## Kaila (Jan 25, 2020)

*Too many *children , made the old woman who lived in a shoe, not know what to do....


----------



## Sparky (Jan 25, 2020)

Do what you have to do and buy another shoe


----------



## Kaila (Jan 25, 2020)

Shoe falls off one foot....we worry the other will.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 25, 2020)

Will and Grace original tv shows I used to watch.....


----------



## Kaila (Jan 25, 2020)

Watch out for slippery, icy spots...


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 25, 2020)

Spots of many sizes  are all over the dogs.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 25, 2020)

Dogs like dalmations have many colors and patterns...


----------



## tinytn (Jan 25, 2020)

Patterns are what i like for crocheting baby things.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 25, 2020)

Things that are hand-crafted are special indeed!


----------



## tinytn (Jan 25, 2020)

*Indeed. need to be well cared for too..*


----------



## Kaila (Jan 25, 2020)

Too much of a good thing...well, you know what they say, but I don't know if it's true.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 25, 2020)

*True or false pick your choice *


----------



## Sparky (Jan 26, 2020)

Choice of left or right handed spoons can be complicated


----------



## Kaila (Jan 26, 2020)

Complicated matters can sometimes be simplified...


----------



## Kaila (Jan 26, 2020)

(Example:  "There's only 1 spoon left, @Sparky . Here, take it!"   )

...….simplified....


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 26, 2020)

*Simplified is  not how I saw how to follow the last statement..*.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 26, 2020)

Statement can sometimes become more confusing than intended...


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 26, 2020)

Intended to sleep in but that didnt happen....


----------



## Kaila (Jan 27, 2020)

Happen once, more likely to happen again?


----------



## Sparky (Jan 27, 2020)

Again those happenings are still going on


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 27, 2020)

*On the good ship lollipop.... *


----------



## Kaila (Jan 27, 2020)

Lollipop OR chocolate bar, that is the question


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 27, 2020)

*Questions, questions,  you're always trying to find something out...*..


----------



## Kaila (Jan 27, 2020)

Out yonder in the pucker-brush, a wild rabbit is looking for shade from the sun


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 27, 2020)

Sun, moon and stars are enjoyed by all, day or night....


----------



## Kaila (Jan 27, 2020)

Night is brilliant to see a bright moon, if the sky is clear...


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 27, 2020)

Clear up those blemishes with acne cream....


----------



## Kaila (Jan 27, 2020)

Cream soda was a favorite of some people I knew long ago in the past....


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 27, 2020)

Past and present, I always liked cream soda....


----------



## Kaila (Jan 27, 2020)

Soda Ya Wanna Go Ta Thah Movies on Saturday?


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 27, 2020)

Saturday movie cinema is where my g'daughter goes.....


----------



## Kaila (Jan 27, 2020)

Goes the weasel, "Pop!" every time....


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 27, 2020)

Time to watch my tv shows now...


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 28, 2020)

Now I've managed to get a very fast shower and prayed the delivery man wouldn't come while I was in there...


----------



## Kaila (Jan 28, 2020)

There you are ready, but did you remember to dress fully instead of remaining  in a towel?


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 28, 2020)

Towel or two in the kitchen for drying the counter tops...


----------



## Kaila (Jan 29, 2020)

Tops and bottoms do not always need to match...


----------



## Sparky (Jan 29, 2020)

Match the shoe on the left with the shoe on the right


----------



## Kaila (Jan 29, 2020)

Right thing to do, or simply old habits... ?


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 29, 2020)

Habits are what the church calls what the nuns wear.....


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 29, 2020)

Wear whatever you like


----------



## Kaila (Jan 30, 2020)

Like whatever you like...


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 30, 2020)

Like so many,  I really enjoy my time on the Internet.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 30, 2020)

Internet shopping is addictive.


----------



## Sparky (Jan 30, 2020)

Addictive things can be hard to stop


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 30, 2020)

*stop eating sugar, and fat and you'll stay slim...maybe.... *


----------



## Kaila (Jan 30, 2020)

maybe you can stop, or maybe you'll be slim, or maybe not either...


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 30, 2020)

Either way its worth a try....


----------



## Kaila (Jan 30, 2020)

Try something is better than try nothing...


----------



## Sparky (Jan 31, 2020)

Nothing like chocolate without fluff on it


----------



## Kaila (Jan 31, 2020)

It makes me want some chocolate, now....


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 31, 2020)

Now I'm hungry for lunch and some sweets....


----------



## Kaila (Jan 31, 2020)

Sweets come in so many flavors...


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 31, 2020)

flavors is spelled flavours here it gives us an extra ''u'''  uuummmmmm for deliciousness....


----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 1, 2020)

Deliciousness of different culture foods is acquired slowly....


----------



## Kaila (Feb 1, 2020)

Slowly but surely, is often better than quickly, without prior thought, and short-lived or even risky….


----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 1, 2020)

Risky rhymes with frisky


----------



## Kaila (Feb 1, 2020)

Frisky is a good name for a cat or doggie


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 2, 2020)

Doggie day care is a fun way for them to spend the day.


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 2, 2020)

Day beds are a must for invalids.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 2, 2020)

Invalids must be in an awful state of mind....


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 2, 2020)

*Mind the traffic when jay walking *


----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 2, 2020)

Walking is a thing of the past for me to get some exercise....


----------



## Kaila (Feb 2, 2020)

Exercise whichever parts of you, that you can, and try not to worry about the rest...


----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 2, 2020)

Rest is much needed by sickly folks....


----------



## Kaila (Feb 2, 2020)

Folks like me, who need folks like you....


----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 3, 2020)

You are my sunshine, my only sunshine ☀


----------



## Kaila (Feb 3, 2020)

sunshine on my shoulder....makes me happy🌤


----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 3, 2020)

Happy to see how much we enjoy posting


----------



## Kaila (Feb 3, 2020)

Posting, and seeing posts,  does lift my spirits


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 3, 2020)

*Spirits are around all of us *


----------



## Kaila (Feb 3, 2020)

Us and them, them and us, together....


----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 3, 2020)

(Haha we all keep overlapping each other's posts ) Just call us quick-draw McGraw, lol....

Me and my shadow


----------



## Kaila (Feb 3, 2020)

Shadow came over the garden


----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 3, 2020)

Garden in my backyard will be grown by my son this Spring.....


----------



## Kaila (Feb 3, 2020)

Spring will be very welcome, whenever it does come...


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 3, 2020)

*Come on over to my **place **!*


----------



## Kaila (Feb 3, 2020)

Place your orders ahead of time...


----------



## tinytn (Feb 3, 2020)

*Time waits for no one!*


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 3, 2020)

*One day at a time .*


----------



## Kaila (Feb 3, 2020)

Time seems to fly, sometimes, while at other times, it seems to be crawling


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 4, 2020)

*Crawling on floors are what babies do...*


----------



## Sparky (Feb 4, 2020)

Do your ablutions when necessary


----------



## Kaila (Feb 4, 2020)

Necessary-seeming tasks are often actually very optional


----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 4, 2020)

Optional gets too confusing at the grocery store....


----------



## Kaila (Feb 4, 2020)

Store some non-perishables, for stormy days...


----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 4, 2020)

Days of no snow here are many....so disappointing


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 6, 2020)

Disappointing to not get any  winter weather down here this year.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 6, 2020)

Year after year, it still snows, near USA/Canada border, 
but not nearly as much as it did, in years long past.


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 6, 2020)

Past my bank on the way here today.


----------



## Sparky (Feb 6, 2020)

Today is a Thursday again very similar to those before


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 6, 2020)

Before I go to bed, I must remember to lock the door.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 6, 2020)

Door replacements are overdue at my place.....


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 6, 2020)

Place and time are important


----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 6, 2020)

Important is not important to me anymore....


----------



## Sparky (Feb 9, 2020)

Anymore than that is a bonus


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 9, 2020)

Bonus payments should reflect efficiency.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 9, 2020)

Efficiency is a real concern in the work force....


----------



## Kaila (Feb 9, 2020)

Force of nature....I cannot remember at this moment, what it means...


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 9, 2020)

*Means this...  which is happening right here right now, ..it's pitch black now, lashing of rain and the storm winds haven't eased one bit all day *

..https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-7983523/Storm-Ciara-lashes-UK-90mph-gale-force-winds-trigger-chaos-trees-crashing-down.html


next poster use ''day''.. as your first word...


----------



## Kaila (Feb 9, 2020)

Day like that can feel a bit daunting....


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 10, 2020)

Daunting tasks tend to be postponed.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 10, 2020)

*Postponed is what I would like to do for my unpleasant  hospital tests tomorrow, but I won't ..... *


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 10, 2020)

*Won't anyone come and clean my House ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 10, 2020)

House cleaning can be therapeutic.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 10, 2020)

Therapeutic Art is what I would prefer...


----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 10, 2020)

Prefer to munch on some unsalted crackers in the morning....


----------



## Kaila (Feb 10, 2020)

Morning has become a very slow time of day for me, but I still have feelings of gratefulness


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 10, 2020)

Gratefulness of everyday small things is important.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 10, 2020)

*Important to ensure you're wrapped up in warm clothing when it's cold..... *


----------



## Kaila (Feb 10, 2020)

Cold weather gear, includes choosing clothing that results in the wearing of many layers....


----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 10, 2020)

Layers of onions, raw or cooked, are delicious....


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 11, 2020)

Delicious food is not always the most nutritious.


----------



## Sparky (Feb 11, 2020)

Nutritious maybe, but geckos don't taste very nice


----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 11, 2020)

Nice outfit you're wearing there....


----------



## Kaila (Feb 11, 2020)

There is a nice friendly compliment...


----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 11, 2020)

Compliment those who deserve it....


----------



## Kaila (Feb 11, 2020)

It might actually make someone's day better....


----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 11, 2020)

Better tasting foods cooked with a little sherry wine.....


----------



## Kaila (Feb 11, 2020)

Wine in small amounts for me, please.


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 11, 2020)

*Please show respect to those who have earned It !*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 11, 2020)

It is almost midweek and mid month of the new year.....


----------



## Kaila (Feb 12, 2020)

Year always starts at the beginning....


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 12, 2020)

*Beginning with E are eggs *..


----------



## Kaila (Feb 12, 2020)

Eggs ends with S, but so do elephants and they are much larger....


----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 12, 2020)

Larger slice of cake is tempting....


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 12, 2020)

*Tempting me to eat ice-cream is dangerous to my Health.*


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 12, 2020)

Health 'experts' often get things wrong.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 13, 2020)

*Wrong way to drive on British roads is on the right.... *


----------



## Kaila (Feb 13, 2020)

Right handed scissors don't work well for left handed people....


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 13, 2020)

People can be very narrow in their thinking.


----------



## Sparky (Feb 13, 2020)

Thinking about things is useful


----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 13, 2020)

Useful information helps with problem solving....


----------



## Kaila (Feb 13, 2020)

Solving a dilemma helps us to move forward...


----------



## tinytn (Feb 13, 2020)

*Forward or backward , your still going to be going somewhere!  *


----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 13, 2020)

Somewhere there's people more unfortunate than we are......


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 14, 2020)

Are we all ready for the next storm?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 14, 2020)

Storm preparations are important for many of us, due to where we live...


----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 14, 2020)

Live your life as stress free as you can......


----------



## Kaila (Feb 14, 2020)

Can I lend anyone , some of my stresses, or give some away to any of you?


----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 14, 2020)

You absolutely cannot Kaila....got enuf of my own


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 15, 2020)

Own up to your true feelings.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 15, 2020)

feelings nothing more than feelings... may I sing to you


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 15, 2020)

You may serenade me any time you wish.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 15, 2020)

*Wish for that and you will probably wish you had not..... *


----------



## Kaila (Feb 15, 2020)

Not wanting to borrow or take my stresses, (are you *very sure? *)
means I will have to keep mine and you will have to keep yours, then?


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 15, 2020)

Then we will just have to commiserate with each other.


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 15, 2020)

Other than that, this is the best.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 15, 2020)

Best day tomorrow.....my little grandkids are coming to Grammy's house


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 15, 2020)

House parties can be a disaster


----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 16, 2020)

Disasters are life's hardships.....


----------



## Kaila (Feb 16, 2020)

hardships take time and caring....


----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 16, 2020)

Caring for others is easy for some to do....


----------



## Kaila (Feb 16, 2020)

Do what you feel is the most important...


----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 16, 2020)

Important bills to mail tomorrow


----------



## Kaila (Feb 16, 2020)

Tomorrow, isn't Post office closed....


----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 16, 2020)

Closed, oh right, thanks for reminding me Kaila....guess it'll be Tuesday then


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 16, 2020)

*Then we won't be getting mail*


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 17, 2020)

Mail coaches opened up the country for everyone.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 17, 2020)

*Everyone had a quieter drive to work this morning because of the start of school half term today *


----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 17, 2020)

Today I'm resting up from a busy, fun-filled day with the three grandkids!


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 18, 2020)

Grandkids can definitely wear you out!  ..


----------



## Kaila (Feb 18, 2020)

Out my windows, the snow is gently but steadily falling...


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 18, 2020)

_*falling in love again, never wanted to...what am I to do..I can't 'elp it.*... _


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 18, 2020)

It sounds as though someone is happy!


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 18, 2020)

*Happy is subjective, I'm happy because I'm in the warm and out of the rain....*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 18, 2020)

Rain and no snow makes me a very unhappy winter person....


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 19, 2020)

Person or persons unknown are responsible.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 19, 2020)

*Responsible people are an asset to the population...*


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 19, 2020)

Population control is vital to the survival of this planet.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 19, 2020)

Planet Earth is so awe-some and splendid.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 19, 2020)

Splendid is a word we don't use much anymore....


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 19, 2020)

Anymore people surprise me with there boring conversations


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 20, 2020)

Conversations are something humans feel compelled to have.


----------



## Sparky (Feb 20, 2020)

Have a cup of tea while you're waiting


----------



## Kaila (Feb 20, 2020)

Waiting for a cup of tea, or coffee, or water.....


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 20, 2020)

Water needs to be aerated.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 20, 2020)

Aerated rhymes with berated.


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 21, 2020)

Berated people are very often scape-goats.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 21, 2020)

*Scapegoat in the bible meant a goat who was burdened with the sins of other and sent into the wilderness *


----------



## Kaila (Feb 21, 2020)

Wilderness wandering can be enjoyable, or not enjoyable...


----------



## Sparky (Feb 21, 2020)

Enjoyable chocolate is always worth having


----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 21, 2020)

Having butterscotch pudding tonight....


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 22, 2020)

Tonight, I shall be watching my favourite film.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 22, 2020)

Film is a good distraction, and allows us to choose....


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 22, 2020)

*Choose between sweet or salty snacks....*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 22, 2020)

Snacks eaten by me are way too many sometimes....


----------



## Kaila (Feb 22, 2020)

Sometimes I want one, but I don't have a good one , that is handy and available.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 22, 2020)

Available to me 24/7 and thats no joke


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 23, 2020)

Joke all you want, but you won't make me laugh.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 23, 2020)

Laugh is something I do as often as possible....


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 23, 2020)

*Possible  that I will not have any dessert later after just having a large roast lunch.... *


----------



## Kaila (Feb 23, 2020)

Lunch comes after breakfast but before supper, if one is having all 3 meals....


----------



## Sparky (Feb 23, 2020)

Meals of snails is just not normal


----------



## Kaila (Feb 23, 2020)

'normal" lunch would be different for different people...


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 23, 2020)

*People who need people..are the luckiest ....       erm....needy....*.


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 23, 2020)

People have varying schedules.


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 23, 2020)

Needy people can be suffocating.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 23, 2020)

Suffocating inside the house in the summertime when the air conditioning isn't working....


----------



## Kaila (Feb 23, 2020)

Working, for me, often felt rewarding and meaningful....


----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 23, 2020)

Meaningful memories will never be forgotten....


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 23, 2020)

*Forgotten treasures are still missed*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 23, 2020)

Missed my grandkids this weekend....


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 23, 2020)

Weekend plans are often spoiled by the weather.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 24, 2020)

Weather is unpredicatable, yet they make predictions about it, anyway....


----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 24, 2020)

Anyway, we always winding discussing the weather on forums.....


----------



## Kaila (Feb 24, 2020)

Forums have discussions on wide-ranging topics!


----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 24, 2020)

Topics are so many to read.....


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 24, 2020)

Read what the regulars say and you get a good idea of their characters.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 25, 2020)

Characters in cartoons can be very funny and symbolic !


----------



## Sparky (Feb 25, 2020)

Symbolic gestures can mean one thing or another


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 25, 2020)

*Another day another dollar !*


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 25, 2020)

Dollar was the name of a singing duo.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 25, 2020)

Duo, trez, quatro, cinquo, are numbers....


----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 25, 2020)

Numbers are also uno, dos, cinco, seis, siete, ocho, in spanish of course


----------



## Kaila (Feb 25, 2020)

Course of action might be to learn other languages....


----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 25, 2020)

Language of russian is one of the hardest....


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 25, 2020)

Hardest is when you need to learn a new alphabet as well.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 26, 2020)

*Well whatdya   know you're all still here....*


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 26, 2020)

Here, we can get a bit of respite from real life.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 26, 2020)

*Life can get very exciting but also very tiring at times.... *


----------



## Sparky (Feb 26, 2020)

Times they are a changing


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 26, 2020)

Changing things just for the sake of it is not always a good idea.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 26, 2020)

Idea of new solutions come to many just before going to sleep.....


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 27, 2020)

Sleep does seem to help with solving problems.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 27, 2020)

*problems are often halved by sharing with other people... *


----------



## Sparky (Feb 27, 2020)

People are getting weird


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 27, 2020)

Weird people have always been around.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 27, 2020)

Around the house today waiting for the service guy to show up.....


----------



## Kaila (Feb 27, 2020)

Up farther North, it snowed today, but here, we got cold rain instead....


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 27, 2020)

Instead of rain we like sunshine.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 27, 2020)

Sunshine if great with snow coming down....


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 27, 2020)

*Down town is where we say we're going when we're going into London  city centre even though it's not actually downhill.... *


----------



## Kaila (Feb 27, 2020)

Downhill used to be the 2nd half of a hike, when the 1st half was uphill...


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 28, 2020)

Uphill walks are good for the heart.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 28, 2020)

Heart lets you know what you love....


----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 28, 2020)

Love is what makes the world go round....


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 29, 2020)

Round plates are better than square ones.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 29, 2020)

*One's parents were older than one.*....


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 29, 2020)

One two three four


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 29, 2020)

Four leaf clover is supposed to be lucky.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 29, 2020)

Lucky rhymes with Ducky, but that doesn't seem like a good word, with which to end my sentences.


----------



## Sparky (Feb 29, 2020)

Sentences ending in Ducky would make you think


----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 29, 2020)

Think we like to be silly here.....


----------



## Kaila (Feb 29, 2020)

Here we have some much needed *fun ...*


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 1, 2020)

Fun means different things to different people


----------



## Sparky (Mar 1, 2020)

People from Mars will probably seem different


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 1, 2020)

Different from humans, yes.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 1, 2020)

Yes, and different from men on the moon, and from people from other planets....


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 1, 2020)

*Planets and astronomy are quite a fascinating subject *


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 1, 2020)

Fun, fun, fun till her daddy took the T-bird awaaayay!


----------



## RubyK (Mar 1, 2020)

Subject to detention, Kristin finally turned in her Math test.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 1, 2020)

Test yourself, but perhaps it's better to stick to areas in which you *might* *succeed* !


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 2, 2020)

Succeed in getting what you want, but be prepared for jealousy.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 2, 2020)

*Jealousy makes even the prettiest people look ugly.....*


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 2, 2020)

Ugly fruit are actually quite delicious.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 2, 2020)

Delicious gecko sausages seems unlikely


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 2, 2020)

Unlikely because there is hardly any meat on a gecko.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 2, 2020)

Gecko from Geico is pretty funny....


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 2, 2020)

Funny jokes really make me laugh


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 2, 2020)

Laugh all you want, and then some


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 3, 2020)

Some jokes are not intentional.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 3, 2020)

Intentional intentions are part of the plan


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 3, 2020)

Plan to visit with the grandkids soon


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 4, 2020)

Soon, we'll be changing the clocks again.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 4, 2020)

*..again today , it's overcast... *


----------



## Sparky (Mar 4, 2020)

Overcast could mean there's too many actors in the play


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 4, 2020)

Play the Lottery, you just might win !


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 4, 2020)

*Win or lose tomorrow is still  another day...... *


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 4, 2020)

Day of warm weather is here again.....


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 4, 2020)

Again I've got to make a sentence with the same word.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 4, 2020)

Word in a sentence usually contains a noun and verb.....


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 4, 2020)

Verb placement is important for a sentence to make sense.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 4, 2020)

Sense to one person might be nonsense to another...


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 4, 2020)

Another way to look at it, for sure.....


----------



## tinytn (Mar 4, 2020)

Sure, It can be either this way or that way....


----------



## Kaila (Mar 4, 2020)

Way over the rainbow, skies are *blue*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 4, 2020)

*Blue**, purple, pink, yellow, orange and red too*


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 5, 2020)

Too is supposed to come at the end of a sentence, not the beginning.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 5, 2020)

*Beginning with A, the alphabet is 26 letters long...*


----------



## Sparky (Mar 5, 2020)

Long lengths of string may not all be as long as that


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 5, 2020)

*That man in the corner committed the robbery*


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 5, 2020)

Robbery with violence is on the increase.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 5, 2020)

*Increase the size of your font  if you can't see too clearly *


----------



## Kaila (Mar 5, 2020)

Clearly you can see from there, that I _have_ already done that, exactly!


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 5, 2020)

Exactly what I was saying all along


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 5, 2020)

Along with Health ,Love is also important.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 6, 2020)

*Important to wash your hands with hot water and soap to prevent germs.... *


----------



## Sparky (Mar 6, 2020)

Germs could be short for Germans, but I don't think it is.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 6, 2020)

Is your sense of humor as funny as mine?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 6, 2020)

Mine is good in combination with all of you others!


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 6, 2020)

Others are the rest of the population....


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 7, 2020)

Population numbers of insects is a cause for concern.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 7, 2020)

Concern because they're dwindling away.....


----------



## Sparky (Mar 7, 2020)

Away in a Manger,... back now


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 8, 2020)

Now is not the time for Christmas carols.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 8, 2020)

*Carols sung by choirs can sound very beautiful *


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 8, 2020)

Beautiful music is often inspired by religion.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 8, 2020)

Religion and its beliefs is not for me.....


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 9, 2020)

Me and you are in agreement there.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 9, 2020)

*There are many people who enjoy folk  music...*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 9, 2020)

Music connects people on every level....


----------



## Sparky (Mar 9, 2020)

Level shelves stop things sliding off


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 9, 2020)

*Off - piste is a term used  in skiing *


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 9, 2020)

Skiing I did years ago with the family....


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 10, 2020)

Family can be a mixed blessing


----------



## Sparky (Mar 10, 2020)

Blessing octopus soup wont make it any better


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 10, 2020)

*Better you don't have octopus soup if you don't like it *


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 10, 2020)

It is one thing I would never eat.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 10, 2020)

Eat what I like and don't even try what I don't like......


----------



## Kaila (Mar 10, 2020)

Like what I like, and don't what I don't....


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 10, 2020)

'Don't you know' is a popular song title...


----------



## Kaila (Mar 10, 2020)

Title of "Funny Forum poster " would be shared by many!


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 10, 2020)

*Many people would agree....*


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 11, 2020)

Agree, but who will admit to it?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 11, 2020)

*It is overcast here with the sun trying to poke through, a little chilly but I have the windows open right next to me to air the house *


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 11, 2020)

*Birds are feeding at my bird feeding station now as I watch out of  the window *


----------



## Kaila (Mar 11, 2020)

Window views, as simple as they are, definitely keep my spirits going....


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 11, 2020)

*Going out today is not an option for me , I have to wait in for a delivery.... *


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 11, 2020)

Delivery drivers can take their good ole time.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 11, 2020)

Time to think about what I might say..


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 11, 2020)

Say what you want but say what you mean


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 11, 2020)

*Mean what you say or don't say it at all*


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 11, 2020)

*All I can say is How is everyone feeling*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 11, 2020)

Feeling for a lamp in the dark.....


----------



## Kaila (Mar 11, 2020)

Dark things seem to be moving at night.....


----------



## tinytn (Mar 11, 2020)

Night time here is very quiet , can hear a pin drop!


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 12, 2020)

Drop blinds keep out the light in my bedroom.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 12, 2020)

*Bedroom carpet is very soft to walk on...*


----------



## Kaila (Mar 12, 2020)

On top of the mountains, it is still snowy and cold....


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 12, 2020)

Cold weather annoys me


----------



## Sparky (Mar 12, 2020)

Me want sausage sandwiches


----------



## RubyK (Mar 12, 2020)

Sandwiches are a quick and easy lunch.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 12, 2020)

*Lunch today was Mac & cheese with chopped bacon *


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 12, 2020)

Bacon butties was something my husband used to love.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 12, 2020)

Love seeing people participating in these games...


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 12, 2020)

Games here pass the time away....


----------



## Kaila (Mar 12, 2020)

Away go a few of my troubles, for a while, when I can play games with others....


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 13, 2020)

Others might have different reasons for spending time here.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 13, 2020)

*Here today,  it's cloudy and cold.....*


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 13, 2020)

Cold foods give me a pain in my head.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 13, 2020)

Head colds make me miserable.....


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 13, 2020)

*Miserable people give me a headache*


----------



## Sparky (Mar 13, 2020)

Headache remedies can be obtained from a Witchdoctor


----------



## Kaila (Mar 13, 2020)

Witchdoctor office might be closed when you try to go there....


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 13, 2020)

There's probably many of them in Africa, so I hear.....


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 13, 2020)

Hear me or I will have to repeat it again.


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 13, 2020)

Again,  we  are going through another major  dilemma.


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 14, 2020)

Dilemma after dilemma....how on earth do we cope?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 14, 2020)

*Cope  as best as you can in any crisis *


----------



## Kaila (Mar 14, 2020)

Crisis is especially difficult when combined with other challenges.....


----------



## Sparky (Mar 14, 2020)

Challenges are not a problem in the land of milk and honey


----------



## tinytn (Mar 14, 2020)

*Honey, you just said a mouthful!*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 14, 2020)

Mouthful of mouthwash while gargling is a routine of mine each day.....


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 14, 2020)

Day light bulbs are great for sewing.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 14, 2020)

Sewing can be very creative...


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 14, 2020)

*Creative genes weren't produced in my body....*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 14, 2020)

Body of furry canines is so soft to pet......


----------



## Kaila (Mar 14, 2020)

Pet your cat or dog, if you have one, whenever it calms either them or you.


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 15, 2020)

You can cuddle a stuffed toy, if you have no living pet.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 15, 2020)

Pet the dog already!


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 15, 2020)

*Already 10.15am here, and I haven't had a cuppa tea...*


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 15, 2020)

Tea in the morning,  tea in the afternoon ..  my favorite.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 15, 2020)

Favorite games played here, shared with other members, do help me to relax....


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 15, 2020)

Relax by listening to your favourite music....works for me anyway.


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 15, 2020)

Anyway you understand it is okay with me.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 15, 2020)

*Me and you and a dog  named Boo..*..


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 15, 2020)

Boo says the goose.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 15, 2020)

Goose is flying over my house right now.....


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 15, 2020)

Now I am getting hungry.


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 15, 2020)

*Hungry Hippos is a fun game for kids.*


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 16, 2020)

Kids are not part of my life any more.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 16, 2020)

*More medical staff are needed throughout the world...*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 16, 2020)

World is definitely in bad shape these days.....


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 17, 2020)

Days and nights will soon be of equal length.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 17, 2020)

Length of string can be this or that


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 17, 2020)

*That last  post made sense.... *


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 17, 2020)

Sense when something is wrong I can


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 17, 2020)

Can you still touch your toes bending over?


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 17, 2020)

Over the last few days I've done many things.


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 18, 2020)

Things are not taken for granted so much when you're older. (Yes, I can still bend over and touch my toes)


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 18, 2020)

*Older people are not necessarily wiser... (* I also can still touch my toes ..just)


----------



## Kaila (Mar 18, 2020)

Wiser, I have gotten in many areas; however not any bit wiser at all, in others!


----------



## Sparky (Mar 18, 2020)

Others like them are not always like those


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 18, 2020)

Those shoes are ugly.


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 18, 2020)

Ugly shoes, which are you referring to? (I'm sitting here in my socks)


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 18, 2020)

Socks are worn by me thru all of Autumn and Winter.....


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 18, 2020)

*Winter will soon be going, going, gone.*


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 19, 2020)

Gone, but never really arrived!


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 19, 2020)

*Arrived at the store and the store was closed...*


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 19, 2020)

Closed roads are all around me....I think the council are taking the drop in traffic to fill in a few pot-holes!


----------



## Sparky (Mar 19, 2020)

Pot-holes are a nuisance when you're cooking peas


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 19, 2020)

Peas are loaded with iron....


----------



## Kaila (Mar 19, 2020)

Iron pots and pans are extremely heavy


----------



## tinytn (Mar 19, 2020)

*Heavy burdens for elderly people with the virus.*


----------



## Kaila (Mar 19, 2020)

virus concerns are stressful but trying to stay calm.....


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 19, 2020)

Calm, cool and collective as the saying goes


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 20, 2020)

Goes hand in hand with 'keep your hair on'.

N


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 20, 2020)

*On Saturday, Sunday and Monday the forecast here is for glorious sunshine...*


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 20, 2020)

Sunshine is forecast for here too, all the spring flowers in the park look glorious.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 20, 2020)

Glorious sunset this evening....


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 20, 2020)

Evening is the best time of my day


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 21, 2020)

Day starts with birdsong outside my window.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 21, 2020)

*Window is where I'm sitting next to  and can see my pot plants and bird feeders  at one side of the garden... *

Pic taken 10 minutes ago...


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 21, 2020)

Garden centres are one of my favourite places to visit.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 21, 2020)

*Visit a beach , in the height of summer and you won't see the sand for bodies... *


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 21, 2020)

Bodies buried in hot sand become mummies.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 22, 2020)

Mummies run slow but they always catch you


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 23, 2020)

You know that is only in films.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 23, 2020)

*Films have never been of great importance to my own personal entertainment *


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 23, 2020)

Entertainment has become too much of a big business.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 23, 2020)

'Business' reminds me of "Mind my own...."  but I also care about others.....


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 23, 2020)

Others are as different as apples to oranges....


----------



## Kaila (Mar 23, 2020)

Oranges cannot be grown within hundreds of miles of me, but there are many apple orchards...


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 23, 2020)

Orchards are beautiful in the Spring


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 23, 2020)

Spring used to be a time for a new bonnet.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 23, 2020)

Bonnet shops have to be prepared for bouffant hair


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 23, 2020)

Hair sticking straight up


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 23, 2020)

Hair, the broadway show, was very entertaining....


----------



## Kaila (Mar 23, 2020)

Entertaining my kitty is one of my "occupations" …..


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 24, 2020)

Occupations is taking on a new meaning these days.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 24, 2020)

*Days here  at the moment in the 3rd week of March  are beautiful, sunny and full of colour with spring flowers *


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 24, 2020)

Flowers are opening but I hope they know there is colder weather coming next.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 24, 2020)

Next nap is coming soon


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 24, 2020)

Soon, I'm going to make some tea


----------



## Sparky (Mar 24, 2020)

Tea for two unless there's three


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 24, 2020)

*Three times a lady,  goes the song.... *


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 24, 2020)

Songs by Tom Jones were very sultry.....


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 25, 2020)

Sultry is a word more often used to describe the weather.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 25, 2020)

*Weather here this morning currently, at 8am,  is  beautifully sunny... with glorious blue skies.. *


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 25, 2020)

Skies are blue here too, it's a bit of a shock when you step outside and are struck by the cold wind.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 25, 2020)

Wind is my favorite element of nature.....


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 25, 2020)

Nature doesn't always know best.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 25, 2020)

Best selling books are available online to read....


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 25, 2020)

( no cold wind down here in the south ) Rosemarie  ☀ 

*Read as much as you can , knowledge is power...*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 25, 2020)

Power washing outside of houses is very common....


----------



## tinytn (Mar 25, 2020)

Common sense the only way to make good sense...


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 26, 2020)

Sense and Sensibility is a novel I've never read.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 26, 2020)

*Read the papers every day and you will either be very informed or scared witless*


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 26, 2020)

Witless folks are in the majority and us wise ones need to be on our guard.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 26, 2020)

*Guard your gold and your purity with your life...you only ever get the chance of losing them once..*.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 26, 2020)

once upon a time....


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 26, 2020)

Time was once a luxury, now it's a bugbear


----------



## Sparky (Mar 26, 2020)

Bugbear is a very large creepy crawly that likes to hug


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 26, 2020)

Hug a cushion as tight as you wish, it won't complain.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 26, 2020)

Complain-ers fall on deaf ears....


----------



## Kaila (Mar 26, 2020)

Ears stick out from one's head....


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 26, 2020)

Head on my shoulders sometimes is missing memory.....lol....


----------



## Kaila (Mar 26, 2020)

Memory has some gaps....


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 27, 2020)

Gaps in my education make me seem stupid sometimes.


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 27, 2020)

Sometimes we all forget things.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 27, 2020)

*Things we have in our homes are often a source of comfort *


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 27, 2020)

Comfort eating will be on the increase because many people have so little to keep them busy.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 27, 2020)

Busy bees just keep on buzzing


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 27, 2020)

Buzzing is what I keep hearing at night-time.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 27, 2020)

*Time is 9.30pm, my recovering poorly o/h has managed to stay up for a whole day today for the first time in a week, but he's had to go back to bed early tonight....exhausted *


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 27, 2020)

Exhausted you must be too....


----------



## Kaila (Mar 27, 2020)

Too much stress is not good for a person


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 27, 2020)

Person of Interest was a great tv show.....


----------



## tinytn (Mar 27, 2020)

*Show me the Money was a good show.. *


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 27, 2020)

Show me where the safe is......


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 28, 2020)

Is it likely to be where you think?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 28, 2020)

*Think I might watch some tv this afternoon.... *


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 28, 2020)

Afternoon tv is often better than evening television


----------



## Sparky (Mar 28, 2020)

Television seems to be full of clichés and copies


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 28, 2020)

Copies of my important documents are safety tucked away....


----------



## Kaila (Mar 28, 2020)

Away is someplace I'd like to visit sometime, but for now, I am staying put...


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 28, 2020)

Put your car keys on the wall hook......


----------



## Kaila (Mar 28, 2020)

Hook your keys on to something, before you lose or misplace them and cannot get in....


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 28, 2020)

In retrospect, I already made this mistake with the keys a few times


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 29, 2020)

*Times they are a-changing.... Dylan was right... *


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 29, 2020)

Right he may have been, but he was simply pointing out the obvious.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 29, 2020)

Obvious things are sometimes still worthwhile being pointed out and reminded of,
 or at least I myself, do find it helpful for my focus….


----------



## Sparky (Mar 29, 2020)

Focus on the road and don't watch TV whilst driving


----------



## Kaila (Mar 29, 2020)

Driving through life, there will be many twists and turns, and bumps in the roadways...


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 29, 2020)

*Roadways are the bane of my life at times with all the unfilled potholes *


----------



## Kaila (Mar 29, 2020)

Potholes in life are sometimes unavoidable....


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 29, 2020)

Unavoidable is something or someone you can't pass by without facing them or it......


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 30, 2020)

It all helps to keep you concentrating on the road.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 30, 2020)

*Road to hell is a song that was a big chart hit... *


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 30, 2020)

Hit for Chris Rea, yes, I've still got that on my video recording.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 30, 2020)

*Recording tv shows means I never have to sit and watch a commercial...*


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 30, 2020)

Commercial tv was a great novelty when it first started.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 30, 2020)

Started watching my shows that have come back for the season.....


----------



## Kaila (Mar 30, 2020)

Season is causing some bulbs to sprout leaves out of the mud, all seen from the window...


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 31, 2020)

Window boxes are a good choice if you have no garden.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 31, 2020)

Garden is something I once loved to do, both vegetables and flowers.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 31, 2020)

Flowers sandwiches might suit some


----------



## Kaila (Mar 31, 2020)

Some purple-pansy flower petals on top of the sandwiches, would be inviting and decorate them,
at the same time


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 31, 2020)

*Time travel would be so interesting .....*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 31, 2020)

Interesting and depressing world news these days....


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 1, 2020)

Days will soon pass and all this will be just a memory


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 1, 2020)

*Memory boxes are a clever idea...*


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 1, 2020)

Idea is what you get when you're thinking of something else.


----------



## Sparky (Apr 1, 2020)

Else there might be trouble after the Martians have arrived


----------



## Kaila (Apr 1, 2020)

Arrived recently at Destination unknown....


----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 1, 2020)

Unknown info on this virus stresses us out.....


----------



## Kaila (Apr 1, 2020)

Out doors, I am relieved to see all the normal things growing....


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 1, 2020)

'Growing pains' was something of a puzzle.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 1, 2020)

Puzzle how to deal with a situation, sometimes....


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 1, 2020)

Sometimes I wish I was stupid ….


----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 1, 2020)

Stupid does as stupid is.....an old saying....


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 2, 2020)

Saying you are poverty-stricken is tactless  unless you are truly destitute.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 2, 2020)

*Destitute in the 19th and early 20th century meant people having to live in  the workhouse *


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 2, 2020)

'Workhouse' was the nickname of Oliver Twist


----------



## Sparky (Apr 2, 2020)

Twist off the top and pour out as much as needed


----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 2, 2020)

Needed de-stressing should be in practice.....


----------



## Kaila (Apr 2, 2020)

Practice something that is relaxing...


----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 2, 2020)

Relaxing and taking deep breaths calm me down greatly.....


----------



## Kaila (Apr 2, 2020)

Greatly helpful I find for myself, is focusing my thought on something I am grateful for, and on gratefulness....


----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 2, 2020)

Gratefulness thoughts on a daily basis each day is good for the mind and the body......


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 3, 2020)

Body suits seem to be a thing of the past


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 3, 2020)

*Past times are often touted as being the best times... *


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 3, 2020)

Times tables are not taught in schools any more


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 3, 2020)

( really ?..is that true?.. that means kids can't do mental arithmetic now then?) 

*More tea is needed for me right this moment..*.


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 3, 2020)

Moment to Moment I worry more and more.


----------



## Sparky (Apr 3, 2020)

More of this and less of that,.. or is it the other way round..


----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 3, 2020)

Round juicy oranges are delicious....


----------



## Kaila (Apr 3, 2020)

Delicious soup can also feel comforting….


----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 3, 2020)

Comforting soft sheets and blankets while sleeping are the best....


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 4, 2020)

Best clothes are kept for special occasions.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 4, 2020)

Occasions add some variety to our days and routines.


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 4, 2020)

Routines can get rather tedious, but help things to run efficiently.


----------



## Sparky (Apr 4, 2020)

Efficiently run clocks keep good time


----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 4, 2020)

Time to get outside in the sun for some vitamin D and fresh air......


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 4, 2020)

*Air quality is so much better this last few weeks with much less traffic on the roads and in the skies *


----------



## Kaila (Apr 4, 2020)

Skies had some blue today, after days of grey and cloudy....


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 5, 2020)

Cloudy honey is difficult to get out of the jar.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 5, 2020)

*Jar openers are a boon for people with hand disabilities *


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 5, 2020)

Disabilities make life difficult.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 5, 2020)

Difficult staying in place.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 5, 2020)

Place items where they can be reached.


----------



## Sparky (Apr 5, 2020)

Reached the edge of the world but it wasn't flat


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 5, 2020)

Flat tyres cause punctures.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 5, 2020)

Punctures in canned goods should not be bought.....


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 5, 2020)

*Bought a new power bank this we*ek....


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 6, 2020)

Week, weak or wheek...three different words which sound the same but have completely different meanings.


----------



## Sparky (Apr 6, 2020)

Meanings can be complicated


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 6, 2020)

Complicated puzzles are a good mental exercise


----------



## Prairie dog (Apr 6, 2020)

Exercise bike great to use when you can't be outdoors


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 6, 2020)

Outdoors everyday for walks,  is my favorite time.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 6, 2020)

Time is all we got and lots of it.....


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 6, 2020)

*It is never a good time to lie*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 6, 2020)

Lie and your nose will grow and grow......


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 7, 2020)

Grow your own vegetables if you can.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 7, 2020)

*Can the vegetables you've grown  during this crises to keep you always stocked up with food ...*


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 7, 2020)

Food supplies seem to be  dwindling as the prices go up in stores.


----------



## tinytn (Apr 7, 2020)

Stores prices are going up but the gas prices are going down ..


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 7, 2020)

Down the road from me, there are allotments.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 7, 2020)

*Allotments are extremely popular places to grow veggies and flowers if you don't have a garden... *


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 7, 2020)

Garden plots were turned into vegetable plots during the war years


----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 7, 2020)

Years ago were the good ole days.....


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 7, 2020)

Days seem to fly by...


----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 7, 2020)

By and large originated from the Navy....


----------



## Kaila (Apr 7, 2020)

Navy beans are delicious but take hours to cook


----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 7, 2020)

Cook everyday here, like it or not.....


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 7, 2020)

Not my cup of tea, I'm afraid


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 8, 2020)

*Afraid of heights is a common phobia....*


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 8, 2020)

Phobia about snakes seems to be a natural, instinctive fear for many creatures


----------



## Kaila (Apr 8, 2020)

Creatures might be wild or tame; bad or dangerous for our health and safety, or good.....


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 8, 2020)

Good or bad people can be thought of in the same way.


----------



## Sparky (Apr 8, 2020)

Way out is possibly over there..


----------



## tinytn (Apr 8, 2020)

There it is, a back door exit !!....


----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 8, 2020)

Exit sign is always bright red......


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 8, 2020)

*Red light spells danger..*...


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 8, 2020)

Danger makes risks exciting


----------



## Sparky (Apr 10, 2020)

Exciting watercress is very unlikely


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 10, 2020)

Unlikely but could happen.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 10, 2020)

Happen yesterday, after a Spring-like series of days; very wintry storm with huge wet snowflakes, coming down in buckets!


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 10, 2020)

Buckets are useful for catching rain to use on the garden later.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 10, 2020)

Later garden season here than yours, but earlier than Canada.


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 10, 2020)

Canada geese fly overhead every evening, heading for the lake.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 10, 2020)

Lake Michigan is far from where I live....


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 10, 2020)

WE also  have a  geese flying over our house every night around the same time , we hear them before we see them 

*Live TV shows are much edgier than pre-recorded *


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 11, 2020)

(They are one of the few birds which make a noise as they fly)

Pre-recorded interviews mean dodgy bits get edited out.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 11, 2020)

*Out and about is where most of us like to be on a sunny day...*


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 11, 2020)

Day dresses and evening dresses are quite different


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 11, 2020)

Different strokes for different folks..


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 11, 2020)

Folks is an old German word for people.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 11, 2020)

*People are still disobeying the distancing rules  *


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 11, 2020)

Rules can bring out the rebel in some people


----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 11, 2020)

People are not out and about these days....


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 11, 2020)

*Days all seem to run into one another currently....*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 11, 2020)

Currently looking out my window to see the beautiful spring blossoms.....


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 11, 2020)

Blossoms on the trees outside are indeed beautiful


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 12, 2020)

*Beautiful landscapes are a joy for me to photograph *


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 12, 2020)

Photograph albums are less common now with digital cameras.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 12, 2020)

*Cameras, aren't as popular as they once were since the onset of superb cameras in mobile phones *


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 12, 2020)

Phones are something most of us cannot live without.


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 12, 2020)

Without my iPhone  and computer,  I would be lost.


----------



## Prairie dog (Apr 12, 2020)

Lost in today's world with this virus.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 12, 2020)

Virus in the computer isn't as bad as in our bodies.....


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 12, 2020)

*Bodies come in all shapes and sizes..*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 12, 2020)

Sizes of our noses go from short to long....


----------



## Kaila (Apr 12, 2020)

Long skirts used to be fun to wear


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 12, 2020)

Wear clothes that suit you.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 13, 2020)

*You have a birthday every year.. unless you were born on a leap year *


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 13, 2020)

Year 2 was the best class in my school.


----------



## Sparky (Apr 13, 2020)

School time was the time I hated most ☹


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 13, 2020)

Most people look back and only remember the good bits


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 13, 2020)

*Bits and pieces was the title of  a popular song in the 60's....*


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 13, 2020)

60's fashion is being resurrected    (Yes, it was the Dave Clark5)


----------



## Sparky (Apr 15, 2020)

Resurrected fashions may be best left behind


----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 15, 2020)

Behind you is me.....


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 15, 2020)

*Me and you  could visit once the world becomes a better place.*..


----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 15, 2020)

Place your bets now....


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 15, 2020)

*Now, it's 8.05 pm  and it's just becoming twilight *


----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 15, 2020)

Twilight sci-fi series was geared more towards the youngsters.....


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 15, 2020)

Youngsters are very impressionable and children tv programmers should bear that in mind.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 16, 2020)

*''Mind the Gap'' announces the automated voice at the tube station *


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 16, 2020)

Station in life determines your attitudes.


----------



## Sparky (Apr 16, 2020)

Attitudes at the station depends on how late the train is


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 16, 2020)

Is there an obsession with travelling?


----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 16, 2020)

Traveling is out of the question right now.....


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 16, 2020)

*Now it's nearly midnight here, and I'll be going to bed soon....*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 16, 2020)

Soon it will be hot and humid summertime which I dislike very much.....


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 17, 2020)

Much of our weather comes from the West, so we get the tail-end of any hurricanes.


----------



## Sparky (Apr 17, 2020)

Hurricanes can blow away the cobwebs


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 17, 2020)

Cobwebs are a common sight in my home.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 17, 2020)

Home sweet home


----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 17, 2020)

Home for the homeless doesn't exist......


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 17, 2020)

Exist in a vacuum and protect yourself from the world.


----------



## Sparky (Apr 18, 2020)

World Cheese Rolling contests wouldn't be very interesting


----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 18, 2020)

Interesting thoughts being posted here.....


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 19, 2020)

Here, you get quite a mixture of people.


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 19, 2020)

*People can be strange creatures.*


----------



## Sparky (Apr 19, 2020)

Creatures of the night sounds a bit worrying..


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 19, 2020)

Worrying is a waste of energy, better to deal with the problem.


----------



## tinytn (Apr 19, 2020)

Problem seems to be that, people seem to be a worry problem ..


----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 19, 2020)

Problem solving involving math is not my thing....only using a calculator.....


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 19, 2020)

*Calculator machines were not permitted to be brought into class when I was at school...*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 19, 2020)

School names in my childhood were named after numbers.....


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 20, 2020)

Numbers of slugs in my garden never seems to lessen


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 20, 2020)

*Lessen global warming and we might get cleaner air....*


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 20, 2020)

Air is much cleaner while there is less traffic on the roads


----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 20, 2020)

Roads during the winter are so bumpy....


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 20, 2020)

Bumpy rides are guaranteed here, with all the pot-holes


----------



## Sparky (Apr 21, 2020)

Holes must be dug sometimes


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 21, 2020)

*Sometimes, I wonder why the sky is red...*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 21, 2020)

Red, pink, blue, purple and yellow all look beautiful in the sky.....


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 22, 2020)

Sky blue is one of my favourite colours


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 22, 2020)

*Colours of the rainbow  mnemonic  is Richard Of York Gave Battle In Vain *


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 22, 2020)

Vain, proud or conceited....what is the difference?


----------



## tinytn (Apr 22, 2020)

Difference is clearly only Red ,White and sometimes Blue


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 22, 2020)

Blue is often used to mean depressed.


----------



## tinytn (Apr 22, 2020)

*Depressed can make you feel alone.*


----------



## Kaila (Apr 22, 2020)

Alone with a cat or dog, feels less alone.


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 22, 2020)

Alone is not the same as lonely.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 22, 2020)

Lonely people are more common in the world than we know....


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 22, 2020)

*Know what you want and then go for it.*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 22, 2020)

It is just a two-lettered word like me, as, do, and so.....


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 22, 2020)

So is a good place to start.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 23, 2020)

*Start your day dining like a king..... so we're told by the experts..*


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 23, 2020)

Experts keep changing their minds, so it's best to do what feels right for you.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 23, 2020)

You can share some cookies and milk with me anytime.....


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 23, 2020)

*Anytime after 8 is a good time for chocolate *


----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 23, 2020)

Chocolate is most women's favorite go-to delight


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 23, 2020)

Delight in the simple things in life.


----------



## RubyK (Apr 23, 2020)

Life gifts us with many blessings.


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 23, 2020)

'Blessings be upon you', is a nice way to greet someone.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 24, 2020)

*Someone broke into my car once....*


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 24, 2020)

Once upon a time, I looked forward with hope of better days.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 24, 2020)

*Days are long during the summer time.....*


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 24, 2020)

Time seems to pass  much too quickly once you get involved in something.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 24, 2020)

Something and everything in life is a challenge, if you let it be....


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 24, 2020)

*be healthy and you will be wealthy ....*


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 24, 2020)

Wealthy people seem to lose touch with reality


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 24, 2020)

*Reality is all in the mind of the individual....*


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 24, 2020)

Individual ideas bring innovation


----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 24, 2020)

Innovation can refer to something new or to a change made to an existing product or idea....


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 24, 2020)

Idea after idea has been popping in my head today


----------



## Kaila (Apr 24, 2020)

Today I came here and played a few games


----------



## tinytn (Apr 24, 2020)

*Games are more than i can handle sometimes. *


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 25, 2020)

Sometimes you want to just switch off your mind.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 25, 2020)

_*Mind the Gap*_* the announcement tells you,  as you board  a tube train *


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 25, 2020)

Train journeys used to be a dirty affair.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 25, 2020)

"Affair" used to mean , making a big deal and long, complex series of steps,
out of a simple task.


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 25, 2020)

Task force is something we need to get back control.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 25, 2020)

Control over present situations is limited.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 25, 2020)

*Limited companies maybe limited by shares or dividends*


----------



## Kaila (Apr 25, 2020)

Dividends gained, from investing energy and time into something we value, are priceless.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 25, 2020)

*Priceless artefacts , ...are much  less valuable than my even more  priceless child.... *


----------



## Kaila (Apr 25, 2020)

Child treasured for all time....


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 25, 2020)

Time is something we are constantly aware of.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 26, 2020)

*Of mice and men,  was a Famous book title*


----------



## Lashann (Apr 26, 2020)

*Title insurance is important*


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 26, 2020)

Important things in life suddenly seem trivial when your life is threatened


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 26, 2020)

*Threatened by a mugger is something no-one want to experience *


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 26, 2020)

Experience doesn't always protect you from a repetition


----------



## Kaila (Apr 26, 2020)

Repetition either makes you better at something, or worse.


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 27, 2020)

Worse things can happen, and frequently do.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 27, 2020)

Do what you feel you must, and then try to not have regrets.


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 27, 2020)

Regrets can serve a purpose if it stops you repeating a mistake.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 27, 2020)

Mistake is more common when exhausted.


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 27, 2020)

Exhausted my search for some essential needs.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 27, 2020)

*Needs can be very different from necessities...*


----------



## Sparky (Apr 27, 2020)

Necessities of life will come to you, so says the Bear


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 27, 2020)

Bear as opposed to bare is something to be avoided.


----------



## Lashann (Apr 27, 2020)

Avoided at all cost in my opinion.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 27, 2020)

Opinions are like noses  everyone has one....

((cleaned that one up lol)


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 27, 2020)

One thing after another.

P


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 28, 2020)

Another warm, sunny day in prospect here.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 28, 2020)

*Here in the London area , it raining heavily....*


----------



## Sparky (Apr 28, 2020)

Heavily laden llamas start to look flatter


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 28, 2020)

Flatter me and I'll wonder what you are selling.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 28, 2020)

Selling flower bouquets seems a pleasant hobby.


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 28, 2020)

Hobby horses are something you never see now.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 29, 2020)

*Now it's stopped raining here after only one day when they'd forecast a week of it... *


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 29, 2020)

It is frustrating when the forecast is wrong.


----------



## Sparky (Apr 29, 2020)

Wrong times two doesn't make a right


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 29, 2020)

*Right said Fred, is the name of a British singing Duo...*


----------



## Kaila (Apr 29, 2020)

Duo, Tres, Quatro, Cinquo, I think are consecutive numbers in the Spanish language


----------



## Lashann (Apr 29, 2020)

Language skills are a definite asset to have.


----------



## tinytn (Apr 29, 2020)

Have a few French and Spanish words down pat but that is about it.


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 30, 2020)

It helps to have a guide book with you.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 30, 2020)

*You might  go and get a nice cuppa tea today*


----------



## Sparky (Apr 30, 2020)

Today's the day the Teddy Bears have their picnic


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 30, 2020)

Picnic blankets are not always waterproof!


----------



## Kaila (May 1, 2020)

Waterproof boots would be helpful to be wearing for a picnic on a rainy day.


----------



## Sparky (May 1, 2020)

Day or night waterproof picnic boots are a handy thing to have


----------



## Rosemarie (May 1, 2020)

Have a special pair of boots just for picnics, what a good idea!


----------



## Kaila (May 1, 2020)

Idea of having a picnic , with all of you and with those dancing , singing bears,
put a smile on my weary face.


----------



## hollydolly (May 1, 2020)

*Face-time family and friends, and it's almost like they are with you...*


----------



## Kaila (May 1, 2020)

You can almost share your lunch that way?


----------



## Rosemarie (May 1, 2020)

Way side inn might be worth a visit.


----------



## Kaila (May 2, 2020)

Visit me on the way there, please.


----------



## Sparky (May 2, 2020)

Please get me some picnic boots, but not in yellow


----------



## hollydolly (May 2, 2020)

*Yellow submarine was a huge hit for the Beatles...*


----------



## Kaila (May 2, 2020)

Sparky said:


> Please get me some picnic boots, but not in yellow


(Will definitely do that....and they will be very flexible in size, to fits all.)

Beatles music and lyrics were fascinating.


----------



## Rosemarie (May 3, 2020)

Fascinating is not the word I would use.


----------



## hollydolly (May 3, 2020)

*Use disposable gloves if you're going to be pushing a supermarket trolley *


----------



## Rosemarie (May 3, 2020)

Trolley buses cause less pollution than diesel buses.


----------



## Sparky (May 3, 2020)

Buses either don't arrive on time or come along in clumps


----------



## Kaila (May 3, 2020)

Clumps of clay are commonly found in garden soils


----------



## hollydolly (May 3, 2020)

*Soils in my garden are clay free.. *


----------



## Rosemarie (May 4, 2020)

Free means it costs nothing, to say 'for free' is incorrect.


----------



## Sparky (May 4, 2020)

Incorrect feet could mean the left one is on the right


----------



## hollydolly (May 4, 2020)

*Right  means the opposite to wrong...*


----------



## Kaila (May 4, 2020)

Wrong direction could mean _either_ right or left....


----------



## Rosemarie (May 5, 2020)

Left over vegetables can be used to make some interesting concoctions


----------



## hollydolly (May 5, 2020)

*Concoctions are different ways of serving alcoholic drinks*


----------



## Rosemarie (May 5, 2020)

Drinks mixed in combinations are usually called cocktails.


----------



## Sparky (May 5, 2020)

Cocktails can have ridiculous names


----------



## JustBonee (May 5, 2020)

Names of all your neighbors can be a long list.


----------



## Rosemarie (May 5, 2020)

List on a ship is something to be concerned about!


----------



## Kaila (May 5, 2020)

About many difficulties, solutions are difficult to find.


----------



## Rosemarie (May 5, 2020)

Find the missing link and it will answer a lot of questions.


----------



## Sparky (May 6, 2020)

Questions usually have answers but not always


----------



## Kaila (May 6, 2020)

Always usually means sometimes


----------



## Rosemarie (May 6, 2020)

Sometimes mysteries are best left unsolved.


----------



## Kaila (May 6, 2020)

Unsolved treasure hunts often make people feel they lost out on something special


----------



## Rosemarie (May 6, 2020)

Special offers are not always a bargain.


----------



## Kaila (May 6, 2020)

Bargain hunters usually find something they assume is a steal.


----------



## Rosemarie (May 6, 2020)

Steal quietly up the stairs, but don't think I won't hear you!


----------



## hollydolly (May 7, 2020)

*''You are the sunshine of my life'' is a Stevie Wonder song I dislike... *


----------



## Rosemarie (May 7, 2020)

Dislike is milder than hate, a word which is over-used.


----------



## Kaila (May 7, 2020)

Over-used towels don't last long.


----------



## Sparky (May 7, 2020)

Long long ago there were no over-used towels, only big leaves


----------



## Kaila (May 7, 2020)

Leaves should be coming out on the trees soon, they say,
but 'soon' means 'later' in some situations and in some locations....


----------



## JustBonee (May 7, 2020)

Locations vary so much,   in ideas for vacation trips.


----------



## Rosemarie (May 7, 2020)

Trips abroad may not be so popular in future.


----------



## tinytn (May 7, 2020)

Future soon will look bright and everyone will be happy.


----------



## Rosemarie (May 7, 2020)

Happy people are in the minority.


----------



## Sparky (May 9, 2020)

Minority of bees got tired of buzzing


----------



## Rosemarie (May 9, 2020)

Buzzing is what bees do, so you know to get out of their way!


----------



## tinytn (May 9, 2020)

Way far away, is quite a ways from here..


----------



## Rosemarie (May 9, 2020)

Here is where I am living right now, but it isn't my home.


----------



## Sassycakes (May 9, 2020)

*Home is my favorite place to be.*


----------



## Rosemarie (May 10, 2020)

Be yourself, it's so much easier than putting on an act.


----------



## hollydolly (May 10, 2020)

*Act naturally... are the words from a well known song....*


----------



## Rosemarie (May 10, 2020)

Song-writers are poets.


----------



## Pink Biz (May 10, 2020)

*Poets are dreamers.*


----------



## Kaila (May 10, 2020)

Dreamers have wonderful, active imaginations.


----------



## Rosemarie (May 10, 2020)

Imaginations are a wonderful asset.


----------



## hollydolly (May 11, 2020)

*Asset is a noun meaning a useful or valuable thing... *


----------



## Rosemarie (May 11, 2020)

Thing is, if no-one had any imagination, there would be little entertainment.


----------



## hollydolly (May 11, 2020)

*Entertainment comes in all different forms *


----------



## Kaila (May 11, 2020)

Forms of art, differ greatly


----------



## Repondering (May 11, 2020)

Greatly amused, he declined the offer.


----------



## Rosemarie (May 12, 2020)

Offer to help someone in a crisis and you may find someone expecting it all the time.


----------



## hollydolly (May 12, 2020)

*Time and tide wait for no man...*


----------



## Rosemarie (May 12, 2020)

Man hasn't changed much, even though he's been around for thousands of years.


----------



## Sparky (May 12, 2020)

Years from now this game thread could be opened in a time capsule, or maybe not


----------



## Rosemarie (May 12, 2020)

Not likely, modern devices will soon be obsolete.


----------



## Sparky (May 13, 2020)

Obsolete items will make way for future obsolete items


----------



## hollydolly (May 13, 2020)

*Items, are another name for objects *


----------



## Rosemarie (May 13, 2020)

Objects in the sky have intrigued men for generations.


----------



## Kaila (May 13, 2020)

Generations before me, did some of the same things I 'still' do, today.


----------



## Rosemarie (May 13, 2020)

Today I must be more disciplined.


----------



## Sparky (May 14, 2020)

Disciplined monkeys still monkey around


----------



## Kaila (May 14, 2020)

Around here, I don't see many monkeys....


----------



## Pink Biz (May 14, 2020)

*Monkeys are fun to watch at the zoo.*


----------



## Repondering (May 14, 2020)

*Zoo keepers, the better ones, are stewards of Mother Nature's generosity.*


----------



## Kaila (May 14, 2020)

Generosity is inspiring.


----------



## RubyK (May 14, 2020)

Inspiring others is the goal of a preaching.


----------



## MarciKS (May 14, 2020)

Preaching to the choir over here sister.


----------



## Rosemarie (May 14, 2020)

Sister could be a sibling, a nun or a nurse.


----------



## MarciKS (May 14, 2020)

Nursing homes are delightful.


----------



## Rosemarie (May 14, 2020)

Delightful if you enjoy sitting on your bum all day watching television.


----------



## MarciKS (May 14, 2020)

Television commercials are stupid.


----------



## Rosemarie (May 14, 2020)

Stupid they may be, but they pay for the programmes.


----------



## Kaila (May 15, 2020)

Programmes sometimes seem 
like they are there only in order to show the commercial advertisements.


----------



## Sparky (May 15, 2020)

Advertisements for lion dung are very rare


----------



## Kaila (May 15, 2020)

Rare that we need to purchase such rare items


----------



## Rosemarie (May 15, 2020)

Items such as that are probably available somewhere.


----------



## Kaila (May 16, 2020)

Somewhere, over the rainbow


----------



## Sparky (May 16, 2020)

Rainbow pots of gold are hard to find


----------



## JustBonee (May 16, 2020)

Find something interesting to do today.


----------



## Rosemarie (May 16, 2020)

Today I watered the garden, is that interesting enough?


----------



## hollydolly (May 16, 2020)

*Enough is when you feel you can't take any more *


----------



## Kaila (May 16, 2020)

More is when you haven't had enough, but you might be risking having too much


----------



## Rosemarie (May 17, 2020)

Much of what we eat is not necessary for our survival.


----------



## hollydolly (May 17, 2020)

*Survival* is down to the fittest of humanity...


----------



## Rosemarie (May 17, 2020)

Humanity is a word which has several meanings.


----------



## Kaila (May 17, 2020)

Meanings can be so very misunderstood and misconstrued.


----------



## Repondering (May 17, 2020)

*Misconstrued meanings are fixed when people behave with cooperation.  *


----------



## Rosemarie (May 18, 2020)

Co-operation makes things so much more civilised.


----------



## hollydolly (May 18, 2020)

*Civilised society thrives more than uncivilised society ... *


----------



## Kaila (May 18, 2020)

Society could use additional improvements....


----------



## hollydolly (May 18, 2020)

*Improvements in and around our home are ongoing constantly during this break from work.... *


----------



## Repondering (May 18, 2020)

*Work is the curse of the drinking class.  *


----------



## hollydolly (May 18, 2020)

ah good old Oscar Wilde  ^^^^^ 

*Class  clowns tend to always have the most friends.. *


----------



## Kaila (May 18, 2020)

Friends can help to lighten a difficult day.


----------



## Repondering (May 18, 2020)

Day follows night so then it's time to turn off the light.


----------



## Rosemarie (May 18, 2020)

Light evenings make it difficult to get to sleep.


----------



## hollydolly (May 19, 2020)

*Sleep was fairly elusive for me last night*


----------



## Rosemarie (May 19, 2020)

Night-time is the only time I'm really comfortable.


----------



## Lashann (May 19, 2020)

*Comfortable is having a good pair of walking shoes.*


----------



## Kaila (May 19, 2020)

Shoes are made for walking....that's what i'm gonna *do …..*


----------



## Lewkat (May 19, 2020)

Do as I say, not as I do.


----------



## Kaila (May 19, 2020)

Do something imperfectly, rather than do nothing


----------



## hollydolly (May 19, 2020)

*Nothing is what you come into the world with and that's what you will arrive with in the next...*


----------



## Kaila (May 19, 2020)

Next time, I have some different _*plans ….. *_


----------



## Rosemarie (May 19, 2020)

Plans are all very well, but action is what is needed.


----------



## Kaila (May 19, 2020)

Needed actions must often be prioritized.


----------



## Rosemarie (May 19, 2020)

Prioritized......could that mean being compromised by a Prior?


----------



## hollydolly (May 19, 2020)

*Prior to your post..I was really annoyed about something, so that made me laugh*


----------



## Rosemarie (May 20, 2020)

Laugh and your body relaxes, I hope that did the trick for you.


----------



## hollydolly (May 20, 2020)

*You  might have to stay home today if you had the hot temps we have here today in the south.. *


----------



## Rosemarie (May 20, 2020)

South of England very often seems like a totally different country from the North.


----------



## Kaila (May 20, 2020)

North of the U.S. is Canada, a very beautiful country that I have visited....


----------



## Sparky (May 20, 2020)

Visited by llamas will often be a surprise


----------



## Rosemarie (May 20, 2020)

Surprise, surprise....there are llamas just down the road from me.


----------



## PopsnTuff (May 20, 2020)

Me and my alone thoughts give way to some new ideas.....


----------



## Kaila (May 20, 2020)

Ideas are wonderful sparks of imagination!


----------



## tinytn (May 20, 2020)

*Imagination is just a figment.*


----------



## Kaila (May 20, 2020)

Figments make me happy, sometimes.   

(I think I will go look up the definition of that word. )


----------



## RubyK (May 20, 2020)

Sometimes we need to have a day of rest.


----------



## Kaila (May 20, 2020)

Rest helps us in so many ways.


----------



## hollydolly (May 20, 2020)

*Ways and means that's how we get through life...*


----------



## Kaila (May 20, 2020)

Life includes many sadness's, trials and tribulations, but also joys,  and hopes and dreams.


----------



## Pink Biz (May 20, 2020)

*Dreams are the highway to your soul.*


----------



## Rosemarie (May 20, 2020)

Soul music used to be very popular.


----------



## Sparky (May 21, 2020)

Popular peanuts always seem to look the same


----------



## hollydolly (May 21, 2020)

*Same routine every day is boring*


----------



## Rosemarie (May 21, 2020)

Boring people make you stressed.


----------



## JustBonee (May 21, 2020)

Stressed out people are everywhere these days.


----------



## Kaila (May 21, 2020)

Days turn into nights, and nights turn into....well, you know!


----------



## Rosemarie (May 21, 2020)

Know yourself, is good advice but not so easy to practise.


----------



## hollydolly (May 22, 2020)

*Practise or practice... sounds the same but with a  different meaning *


----------



## Rosemarie (May 22, 2020)

Meaning that I should consult a dictionary in future.


----------



## Kaila (May 22, 2020)

Future guessing is alright with me...


----------



## Sparky (May 22, 2020)

Me Tarzan, you Jane.... I don't think that's right...


----------



## Rosemarie (May 22, 2020)

Right in the right circumstances.


----------



## PopsnTuff (May 22, 2020)

Circumstances allow for us to be together....


----------



## hollydolly (May 22, 2020)

*Together is how families are desperate to be ...*


----------



## PopsnTuff (May 22, 2020)

Be honest with yourself always.....


----------



## Repondering (May 22, 2020)

*Always live in the present time.*


----------



## Kaila (May 22, 2020)

Time waits for no ...… person.


----------



## PopsnTuff (May 22, 2020)

Person of Interest was a favorite show of mine that got canceled....


----------



## Rosemarie (May 23, 2020)

Cancelled is being applied to most events just now.


----------



## hollydolly (May 23, 2020)

*Now , at this moment, it's cloudy and Very windy where I live... *


----------



## Rosemarie (May 23, 2020)

Live television dramas don't happen very often.


----------



## Kaila (May 23, 2020)

Often the previous weather forecasted is cancelled, and replaced with a new one, that is actually outdoors.


----------



## hollydolly (May 23, 2020)

*Outdoors, is where I spend a large amount of time *


----------



## Sparky (May 23, 2020)

Time for tea... and cakes ..


----------



## PopsnTuff (May 23, 2020)

Cakes of any kind I'll eat....


----------



## hollydolly (May 23, 2020)

*Eat up your crusts and you'll get curly hair.*..


----------



## PopsnTuff (May 23, 2020)

Hair is so versatile with styling it the way we want....


----------



## Repondering (May 23, 2020)

Want I do, abundant hair on my head again....guess I'll be contented with abundant hair on my face....white now, but healthy.


----------



## hollydolly (May 23, 2020)

*Healthy  at our ages is like money in the bank *


----------



## Kaila (May 23, 2020)

Bank is closed.


----------



## PopsnTuff (May 23, 2020)

Closed is a sign seen everywhere these days....


----------



## Kaila (May 23, 2020)

Days when windows could be _open !  _


----------



## Rosemarie (May 23, 2020)

Days are getting longer as we head towards Summer solstice.


----------



## Repondering (May 23, 2020)

Solstice comes......then Autumnal Equinox, then Winter Solstice, then Vernal Equinox......' round we go and nothing under the sun is new.


----------



## Kaila (May 23, 2020)

New hope may come at any moment....


----------



## PopsnTuff (May 23, 2020)

Moment to reflect on happy memories....


----------



## Rosemarie (May 23, 2020)

Memories can often distort past events.


----------



## hollydolly (May 24, 2020)

*Events of the outdoor type  are more prevalent during summer*


----------



## Rosemarie (May 24, 2020)

Summer is a time when people seem to take more care with their appearance.


----------



## PopsnTuff (May 24, 2020)

Appearance of our appearance is a personal choice.....


----------



## Kaila (May 24, 2020)

Choice used to be between Vanilla, Chocolate, and Strawberry...


----------



## PopsnTuff (May 24, 2020)

Strawberry anything is delicious....


----------



## Rosemarie (May 25, 2020)

Delicious food can tempt us to give up the diet.


----------



## hollydolly (May 25, 2020)

*Diet  at our age and choose between face and figure..*.


----------



## Rosemarie (May 25, 2020)

Figure of eight is a sign of eternity.


----------



## hollydolly (May 25, 2020)

*Eternity rings were once very popular *


----------



## PopsnTuff (May 25, 2020)

Popular enough that I had a silver one.....


----------



## Kaila (May 25, 2020)

One thing (eternity ring) I do not remember...


----------



## PopsnTuff (May 25, 2020)

Remember the bell bottom pants?


----------



## JustBonee (May 25, 2020)

Pants  styles have changed so much over the years.


----------



## Kaila (May 25, 2020)

Years of the bell bottoms, I *do *remember _that!  _


----------



## Rosemarie (May 25, 2020)

That is a fashion which is still around, they just changed the name.


----------



## Kaila (May 26, 2020)

Name of that style, is funny in itself; Who thought of it, I wonder...


----------



## Rosemarie (May 26, 2020)

Wonder if it originates from sailors trousers?


----------



## hollydolly (May 26, 2020)

*Trousers, of the bell bottom type did originate from sailors uniforms *


----------



## Kaila (May 26, 2020)

Uniforms differ so much from each other, and yet, it is easy to spot that some outfit is one.


----------



## Sparky (May 26, 2020)

One of these days I might understand the point of it all...


----------



## Rosemarie (May 26, 2020)

All  the people employed in the fashion industry try to dictate what we should wear.


----------



## PopsnTuff (May 26, 2020)

Wear what's comfortable and still be in fashion.....


----------



## hollydolly (May 26, 2020)

*Fashion shops will open here again in 3 weeks... *


----------



## Rosemarie (May 26, 2020)

Weeks of no shopping and our country falls apart.


----------



## hollydolly (May 26, 2020)

*Apart is what so many families have had to endure due to the pandemic crisis... *


----------



## Rosemarie (May 27, 2020)

Crisis is what the whole world is suffering right now.


----------



## PopsnTuff (May 27, 2020)

Now in the moment enjoy something you're grateful for......


----------



## Kaila (May 27, 2020)

For moments of peace and quiet, I am grateful....


----------



## PopsnTuff (May 27, 2020)

Grateful for hours I feel well enough to be up and about.....


----------



## Kaila (May 27, 2020)

About gratefulness, the feeling is transformative....


----------



## Rosemarie (May 27, 2020)

Transformative surgery does not always bring the desired results.


----------



## Kaila (May 27, 2020)

Results truly are often _*much different *_from intentions.


----------



## Rosemarie (May 27, 2020)

Intentions are usually good but often misconstrued.


----------



## Kaila (May 27, 2020)

Misconstrued visions of outcomes, can ruin any project.


----------



## PopsnTuff (May 27, 2020)

Results are as good as what you put into the project.....


----------



## Rosemarie (May 28, 2020)

Project become UFO (unfinished object) all too often in my house.


----------



## hollydolly (May 28, 2020)

*House music isn't one of my favourites*


----------



## Rosemarie (May 28, 2020)

Favourites makes on-line shopping quicker.


----------



## Lashann (May 28, 2020)

Quicker order processing makes for shorter wait times.


----------



## Kaila (May 28, 2020)

' Times, they are a  'changing.... '   seems always to be true.


----------



## Sparky (May 28, 2020)

True lies seem to be more common


----------



## Kaila (May 28, 2020)

Common lies and common truths, sometimes seem hard to tell apart...


----------



## Rosemarie (May 28, 2020)

Apart from my children, I have little contact with my family.


----------



## PopsnTuff (May 28, 2020)

Family now lives far away for me too.....


----------



## hollydolly (May 28, 2020)

*Too much alcohol is bad for your liver... *


----------



## Kaila (May 28, 2020)

Liver pills, as they were called  long ago, didn't really have anything to do with that body part.


----------



## Rosemarie (May 28, 2020)

Part of the problem with modern life, is that people expect too much.


----------



## hollydolly (May 29, 2020)

*Much ado about nothing is a very popular Play...*


----------



## Rosemarie (May 29, 2020)

Play school used to be one of my childrens favourite programmes.


----------



## Kaila (May 29, 2020)

Programmes that are very enjoyable, have had to be suspended.


----------



## Sparky (May 29, 2020)

Suspended by bungee elastic doesn't seem very appealing


----------



## Rosemarie (May 29, 2020)

Appealing  children don't always turn out to be nice adults.


----------



## PopsnTuff (May 29, 2020)

Adults are sometimes very immature....


----------



## hollydolly (May 29, 2020)

*Immature blue cheese is horrible *


----------



## Rosemarie (May 29, 2020)

Horrible Histories gives rather a different slant on history.


----------



## Kaila (May 29, 2020)

History can be very interesting.


----------



## Rosemarie (May 29, 2020)

Interesting lessons make facts easier to learn.


----------



## Kaila (May 30, 2020)

Learn is one thing; remember to apply, is often another.


----------



## Sparky (May 30, 2020)

Another one of those whatsits has just gone by


----------



## Kaila (May 30, 2020)

By and by, things will change....


----------



## PopsnTuff (May 30, 2020)

Change that baby's smelly diaper, now!


----------



## Rosemarie (May 30, 2020)

Now the shops are opening, we can all have a spending spree.


----------



## PopsnTuff (May 30, 2020)

Spree is not for me at the shops......


----------



## Kaila (May 30, 2020)

Shops are too crowded….


----------



## PopsnTuff (May 30, 2020)

Crowded like sardines in a can.....


----------



## Rosemarie (May 31, 2020)

Can opening is still a struggle.


----------



## PopsnTuff (May 31, 2020)

Struggle to open everything....


----------



## hollydolly (May 31, 2020)

*Everything  is beautiful, in it's own way... according to the song... *


----------



## Kaila (May 31, 2020)

Song like that one, has a good general effect on our mind.


----------



## tinytn (May 31, 2020)

*Mind of i join in on this game? *


----------



## Kaila (May 31, 2020)

Game loves to have you join *in !  *


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 1, 2020)

*In what way would you start a new game on here... *


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 1, 2020)

Here we have a good mix of games, something to suit everyone, I think.


----------



## Sparky (Jun 1, 2020)

Think that's very true and not fake news


----------



## Kaila (Jun 1, 2020)

News . we can find many places, with various slants, 
but fun and comradery are harder to find.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 1, 2020)

Find a four leaf clover and it will bring you good luck.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 1, 2020)

*Luck is something everyone needs today*


----------



## RubyK (Jun 1, 2020)

Today is the First day of June.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 1, 2020)

*June is when one of my brothers' has his birthday *


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jun 1, 2020)

Birthday in June are none in my family.....


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 1, 2020)

Subject someone to ridicule and they will die a little inside.


----------



## Ceege (Jun 1, 2020)

Inside the dark deserted cottage lies the clues of a long ago mystery.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jun 1, 2020)

Mystery of Beyond the Unknown t.v. show is intriguing......


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 1, 2020)

Intriguing mysteries are a popular subject for drama.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 2, 2020)

*Drama classes were very popular when I was at school *


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 2, 2020)

School rules are necessary to prepare children for adult life.


----------



## Sparky (Jun 2, 2020)

Life of a mole must be a bit dreary


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jun 2, 2020)

Dreary weather outside is comfy and cosy inside.....


----------



## Kaila (Jun 2, 2020)

Inside a cocoon must be very cramped


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 2, 2020)

Cramped toes in tight shoes is very painful.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jun 2, 2020)

Painful indeed especially in heels....


----------



## Kaila (Jun 2, 2020)

Heels over head....or, head over heels...is when you are _extremely enthusiastic!_


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 2, 2020)

*Enthusiastic people bring forth vibes of  energy *


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 2, 2020)

*Energy isn't something I have a lot of now.*


----------



## RubyK (Jun 2, 2020)

Now is not a good time in the U.S. because of the Pandemic and riots nationwide.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 2, 2020)

Nationwide, we Brits seem a foolish lot, the way people are behaving at the moment.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 3, 2020)

*Moment by moment, we all get older.....*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 3, 2020)

Older doesn't always mean mature.


----------



## Sparky (Jun 3, 2020)

Mature cheese can be a bit strong


----------



## Kaila (Jun 3, 2020)

Strong tea is many people's preference.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jun 3, 2020)

Preference for tea is iced and cold....


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 4, 2020)

Cold new potatoes make a nice snack.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 4, 2020)

*Snack all day  in between meals and you'll soon see the difference on the scales *


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 4, 2020)

Scales in the bathroom, scales in the kitchen....sounds as though we're obsessed with weight.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 4, 2020)

*Weight  is a problem if you have too much of it... *


----------



## tinytn (Jun 4, 2020)

*It always feels good to come home and take that mask off.*


----------



## Sparky (Jun 4, 2020)

Off to Mars is becoming more desirable


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 4, 2020)

Desirable men are all too rare.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 5, 2020)

*Rare ancient  coins can be worth a lot of  modern money*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 5, 2020)

Money is something else we need to be careful to sterilise after a shopping trip.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 5, 2020)

Trip to the store could be an adventure....


----------



## Sparky (Jun 5, 2020)

Adventure seekers only need to join in these games...


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 5, 2020)

*Games people play can be related to sports....*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 5, 2020)

Sports and entertainment news should be on a separate channel from the rest of the news.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 5, 2020)

News could additionally be more separated into sections so that people could choose, at the times they prefer, whichever categories....


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jun 5, 2020)

Categories of online newspaper topics is done very organized....


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 6, 2020)

Organised functions are so much more enjoyable than random gatherings.


----------



## Sparky (Jun 6, 2020)

Gatherings of Dodos hasn't happened for years


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 6, 2020)

Years ago, I was a child and wondered what my life would be like.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jun 6, 2020)

Like it or not we're all over 50 here.....


----------



## RubyK (Jun 6, 2020)

Here in Minnesota people people enjoy the abundant gifts of nature.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 6, 2020)

Nature can be so healing and helpful.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jun 6, 2020)

Helpful is my granddaughter when she visits.....


----------



## Kaila (Jun 6, 2020)

Visits would bring smiles.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jun 6, 2020)

Smiles that are put on my face are always welcomed


----------



## Kaila (Jun 6, 2020)

Welcomed interactions here, make a positive difference in my days


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jun 6, 2020)

Days of games and humor on this forum make me smile inside too......


----------



## Ceege (Jun 6, 2020)

Too many will stubbornly refuse to see the truth.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 6, 2020)

Truth is,too  many people see the world from their own point of view.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 7, 2020)

*View a house before you buy it would be sensible advice *


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 7, 2020)

Advice is not always given with the best of intentions.


----------



## Sparky (Jun 7, 2020)

Intentions of making spherical pancakes usually fall flat


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 7, 2020)

Flat pancakes are easier to eat.


----------



## Repondering (Jun 7, 2020)

*Eat in moderation and you'll enjoy better health.*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jun 7, 2020)

Health, as in good, is not in my future.....


----------



## Kaila (Jun 7, 2020)

Future is unknown.


----------



## Ceege (Jun 7, 2020)

Unknown witnesses left the scene of the crime.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 7, 2020)

Crime is on the increase, and no-one seems concerned.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 8, 2020)

Concerned about too much litter and pollution, some people do take actions.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 8, 2020)

Actions are sometimes spontaneous, without thought for the consequences.


----------



## Sparky (Jun 8, 2020)

Consequences are the result of being a pain in the whatsit


----------



## Kaila (Jun 8, 2020)

Consequences, whatever we decide to do or not,
 do happen in both, or either negative or positive directions.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 8, 2020)

(We posted at the same time. 
I suggest we let the next poster decide which word to start their sentence with.
  Whatsit,  or Directions.....   )


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jun 8, 2020)

Whatsit like on your end of the street?


----------



## Kaila (Jun 8, 2020)

^^^^^  

Street is not too shabby, but not at all fancy, either!


----------



## Sparky (Jun 8, 2020)

Either that or something like that


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jun 8, 2020)

Either you're a home dweller or an apartment/condo dweller....


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jun 8, 2020)

Oh no it happened again.....great minds think alike


----------



## Kaila (Jun 8, 2020)

I will use both….  

*That dweller* is likely a squirrel, as its abode is in a tall tree.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jun 8, 2020)

Good comeback Kaila 

Tree in front of my house is a pine....


----------



## Kaila (Jun 8, 2020)

Pine away, but you are not getting any chance of snow, from now on, for the coming months!


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jun 8, 2020)

Months of high humidity, indoors or out, just about kills me.....


----------



## tinytn (Jun 8, 2020)

Me too ,and too much heat from the South ..!


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jun 8, 2020)

South of the border probably gets it worse.....


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 8, 2020)

*Worse  than that, I live in the south where it's the hottest* ☀☀☀


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 8, 2020)

Hottest men are not always my type.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jun 8, 2020)

Type and text is the way to go these days....


----------



## Kaila (Jun 8, 2020)

Type of tree, determines whether or not, it might one day in the future, as it grows,
provide some much appreciated,  coolness and shade.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 8, 2020)

Oops, sorry....that wasn't posted at the same time, but I didn't see the prior post.

Please enjoy reading mine above , if you choose to, but go back to the one that ends
 with the word,  " days."


----------



## Repondering (Jun 8, 2020)

Days and nights, sun and rain, give trees good prospects for growing.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 8, 2020)

Growing your own vegetables is very satisfying.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 9, 2020)

Satisfying, growing veggies and trees, for sure; while now, 
something I can still find satisfying, is learning.


----------



## Sparky (Jun 9, 2020)

Learning the anatomy of a centipede is hardly worth bothering with


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jun 9, 2020)

With me is my shadow.....


----------



## tinytn (Jun 9, 2020)

*Shadow, shadow , on the wall , who's the fairest of them all?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 9, 2020)

All of my children live in other countries.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jun 9, 2020)

Countries on the map are all sizes....


----------



## Kaila (Jun 9, 2020)

Sizes of people don't matter to me.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jun 9, 2020)

Me, myself and I are doing just fine....


----------



## Kaila (Jun 9, 2020)

"Fine" is good enough for now!


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jun 9, 2020)

Now I hope you are fine also!


----------



## Kaila (Jun 9, 2020)

Also struggling here, but thank you, i'm okay!


----------



## Repondering (Jun 9, 2020)

Okay is sometimes as good as you can get.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 9, 2020)

Get some tea, or something else that you like.


----------



## Repondering (Jun 9, 2020)

Like hot chocolate?  That satisfies my craving.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 9, 2020)

Craving is something that requires either satisfaction, or distraction.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jun 9, 2020)

Distraction works great on toddlers.....


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 9, 2020)

*Toddlers should never be left alone*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jun 9, 2020)

Alone with peace and quiet is not so bad.....


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 9, 2020)

Bad eggs smell terrible.


----------



## Sparky (Jun 10, 2020)

Terrible werewolves always need a shave


----------



## Kaila (Jun 10, 2020)

Shaved long-haired animals, for the hot summer, look strange, but I hope they are more comfortable.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 10, 2020)

Comfortable slippers are such a comfort to tired feet.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 10, 2020)

*Feet can be the bane  of our lives  as we age... *


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jun 10, 2020)

Age of everything gets old eventually.....


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 10, 2020)

Eventually things take a turn for the better


----------



## Kaila (Jun 10, 2020)

Better or worse, we do the best we can, to cope.


----------



## Repondering (Jun 10, 2020)

Cope with the worst that might happen but then plan to prevail.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 10, 2020)

*Prevail is  difficult  to use as the first word of a sentence *


----------



## Kaila (Jun 10, 2020)

Sentence like that one, I sometimes do want to resort to using!


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jun 10, 2020)

Using icy hot roll on to decrease pain in my back (ugh)


----------



## Repondering (Jun 10, 2020)

Using sentence structures is an interesting activity to pursue.


----------



## Repondering (Jun 10, 2020)

Pursue speed when posting in the section of games!


----------



## Kaila (Jun 10, 2020)

Pursue something that you enjoy.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 10, 2020)

(I obviously was not speedy enough, so let the next poster decide which last word to use


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jun 10, 2020)

Enjoy watching others mess up here like I do


----------



## Kaila (Jun 10, 2020)

Do share some humor and laughter


----------



## Repondering (Jun 10, 2020)

*Do as we will, roll the dice and hope for the best.*


----------



## Repondering (Jun 10, 2020)

*O....M....G....*

Laughter is what's happening right now at my house.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 10, 2020)

House rules say "One at a time"


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jun 10, 2020)

Time waits for no one as we all know by now!


----------



## Repondering (Jun 10, 2020)

Now is time to pursue enjoyment, speed and laughter, then the games department will prevail in its mission of amusement.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jun 10, 2020)

Amusement parks in the summertime were so much fun......


----------



## Kaila (Jun 10, 2020)

Amusement is something we need for our health


----------



## Kaila (Jun 10, 2020)

(oops!  )


----------



## Repondering (Jun 10, 2020)

Fun and health = amusement which is even better time after time.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 10, 2020)

Time for sleep, sooner on East coast, than West.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jun 10, 2020)

West coast is three hours behind us.....


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 10, 2020)

Us, we and them  are all plural nouns


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 11, 2020)

*Nouns are used to describe a place, and  person  among other things *


----------



## Kaila (Jun 11, 2020)

Things are often 'items' 
but a thing could also be some state of being, such as, the state of contentment.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 11, 2020)

Contentment is sitting beside a warm fire, with your cat sitting on your lap.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 11, 2020)

Lap blankets are cozy, but not when it's _too_ hot!


----------



## Sparky (Jun 11, 2020)

Hot soup is better than frozen


----------



## Kaila (Jun 11, 2020)

Frozen ice cream is better than melted


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jun 11, 2020)

Melted butter on veggies is nice for a change.....


----------



## Repondering (Jun 11, 2020)

Change is good when circumstances are bad, but it's bad when circumstances are good.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jun 11, 2020)

Good day to sit outside again...


----------



## Kaila (Jun 11, 2020)

Again I would join you for a cup of tea.


----------



## Repondering (Jun 11, 2020)

Tea and biscuits with my friends sounds like a pleasant celebration.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 11, 2020)

Celebration would include games, I hope.


----------



## Repondering (Jun 11, 2020)

Hope for the stars and maybe we'll get the moon.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 11, 2020)

Moonbeams would make good pathways for us to travel.....


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 12, 2020)

Travel broadens the mind, so they say.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 12, 2020)

*Say what you will,  but the coast always makes me feel relaxed 🏖⛱*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 12, 2020)

Relaxed muscles are more flexible.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 12, 2020)

*''Flexible friend'' is part of  an advertising slogan for a credit card*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 12, 2020)

Card slots in a purse are just taking up space as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Sparky (Jun 12, 2020)

Concerned Gnus are worried that they might really be Wildebeest


----------



## Kaila (Jun 12, 2020)

WIldebeest is something of a great photo opportunity


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 12, 2020)

*Opportunity knocks for some people without much effort *


----------



## Kaila (Jun 12, 2020)

Effort is what it takes for the rest of us...great amounts of effort, and repeatedly


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 12, 2020)

Repeatedly saying the same thing causes words to lose their meaning


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 12, 2020)

*meaning what exactly *?


----------



## Kaila (Jun 12, 2020)

Exactly the wrong thing to do, to get us confused as to which game is which?!?


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jun 12, 2020)

Which witch is the good one.....


----------



## Kaila (Jun 12, 2020)

One is sometimes difficult to distinguish from the other, particularly if they are twins.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jun 12, 2020)

Twins and identical was my ex and his brother....


----------



## Kaila (Jun 12, 2020)

Brother you could tell apart?


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jun 12, 2020)

Apart from his brother having an injury in one eye, not always....


----------



## Kaila (Jun 12, 2020)

Always important,!  to be able to tell family members
 apart from each other and from everyone else....


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jun 12, 2020)

Else there will be very embarrasing moments like when I was whispering something negative into the brother's ear, thinking it was my ex


----------



## Kaila (Jun 12, 2020)

ex would be difficult enough, without any added confusion!


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jun 12, 2020)

Confusion was a funny thing to experience years ago....


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 13, 2020)

Ago is impossible to start a sentence with.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 13, 2020)

*With what type of timepiece do you tell the time ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 13, 2020)

Time to start thinking about what to have for lunch.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 13, 2020)

Lunch would be leftovers...… _*IF*_  there were any leftovers....


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jun 13, 2020)

Leftovers are my favorite.....


----------



## Sparky (Jun 13, 2020)

Favourite things could be anything


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 13, 2020)

*Anything older than dirt is older than me.*..


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 13, 2020)

Me and you both.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 13, 2020)

Both of you are younger than somebody.


----------



## Repondering (Jun 13, 2020)

Somebody around here has a versatile sense of humor.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 14, 2020)

Humour is  very much an individual thing.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 14, 2020)

_*Thing*_* is a character in the Adam's Family *


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 14, 2020)

Family values is a rather meaningless expression.


----------



## Sparky (Jun 14, 2020)

Expression on a face is very telling


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jun 14, 2020)

Telling you anything is worthless....


----------



## Kaila (Jun 14, 2020)

Worthless trinkets used to be sentimental


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 14, 2020)

*Sentimental reasons are why I've kept some of my 44 year old daughters' baby things . *


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jun 14, 2020)

Things we own can be priceless.....


----------



## Kaila (Jun 14, 2020)

Priceless also, are the memories, that go along with some of those items we save.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jun 14, 2020)

Save yourself some grief by avoiding gossipers....


----------



## Kaila (Jun 14, 2020)

Gossipers tend to add too much, to what they heard originally.....


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jun 14, 2020)

Originally said is like playing the game telephone where nothing comes out right!


----------



## Kaila (Jun 14, 2020)

Right! It's similar, for sure, and I do remember that game _was_ extremely funny!


----------



## Repondering (Jun 14, 2020)

Funny is in the eye of the beholder, don't you think?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 14, 2020)

Think before you act and you may avoid a disaster


----------



## Sparky (Jun 15, 2020)

Disaster foods include something like peanut soup or empty pies


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 15, 2020)

Pies with no filling are just air bubbles


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 15, 2020)

*Bubbles was the name of the chimp used by Michael Jackson as a publicity prop *


----------



## Kaila (Jun 15, 2020)

Prop up your laptop, so you will not have your shoulders hunched and your neck strained


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 15, 2020)

Strained muscles can take a while to heal.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 16, 2020)

Heal even a little, and you'll feel better.


----------



## Sparky (Jun 16, 2020)

Better late than never, depending on what it is


----------



## Kaila (Jun 16, 2020)

Is it something you shouldn't be doing, then don't.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 16, 2020)

Don't blame others for your own shortcomings.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 16, 2020)

Shortcomings are something we all have plenty of,
 but we'd prefer not to admit, to ourselves or to others.....


----------



## Ceege (Jun 16, 2020)

Others might believe this is worthwhile, but most believe it is meaningless.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 16, 2020)

Meaningless to one, is priceless to another....


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 16, 2020)

Another day of thunderstorms in prospect


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 17, 2020)

*Prospect workers became known as pospectors during the gold rush.*


----------



## Kaila (Jun 17, 2020)

Rush to do the most important and timely task, first!


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 17, 2020)

First, make a mental list of todays tasks.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 17, 2020)

Tasks are endless but do not all have to be done at once.


----------



## Ceege (Jun 17, 2020)

Once you finish, you can relax.


----------



## tinytn (Jun 17, 2020)

*Relax and count all the blessings that you had today.*


----------



## Repondering (Jun 17, 2020)

Today happened after yesterday did and what happens tomorrow is what we'll invent.


----------



## hellomimi (Jun 17, 2020)

Invent something useful while you're on lockdown.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 17, 2020)

Lockdown is a good opportunity to start a new hobby.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 18, 2020)

*Hobby horses were a popular toy in the 60's *


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 18, 2020)

60's was the decade we got married


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 18, 2020)

Married women have legal rights denied 'partners'.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 18, 2020)

*Partners are how John Lewis describe  their Staff...*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 18, 2020)

Staff can not sit during the performance


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 18, 2020)

Performance during term time should be taken into account when assessing exam results.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 18, 2020)

Results may very ( oops sp)


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 18, 2020)

(I presume you meant VARY)


Vary your meals otherwise you'll soon get bored.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 18, 2020)

Bored to say the least.


----------



## RubyK (Jun 18, 2020)

Least popular animal at the zoo is the boa constrictor in the snake house.


----------



## Repondering (Jun 18, 2020)

*House rules can be tiresome but are so very needful.*


----------



## Kaila (Jun 18, 2020)

Needful is not a word I have ever used before.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 18, 2020)

*Before dawn is probably the quietest time of all *


----------



## Kaila (Jun 18, 2020)

All the shifting light effects are impressive , both early in the mornings, and in the evenings...


----------



## Repondering (Jun 18, 2020)

Evenings for me are a time for remembering, planning and for reflecting.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 18, 2020)

*Reflecting about the past doesn't help me.*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jun 18, 2020)

Me means the person you are posting with right now....


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 19, 2020)

Now is the time to move on to something different


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 19, 2020)

Different strokes for different folks


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 19, 2020)

*Folks who sing folk music, are some of my favourites *


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 19, 2020)

Favourites makes on-line grocery shopping much quicker


----------



## Sparky (Jun 19, 2020)

Quicker snoring means you get it over with


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 19, 2020)

*with no shoes on your feet it could be sore to walk...*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jun 19, 2020)

Walk in my shoes for a different life than yours....


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 19, 2020)

Yours has been a different path


----------



## Kaila (Jun 19, 2020)

Path through difficulties exists but we have to search


----------



## Ceege (Jun 19, 2020)

Search for the truth.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 19, 2020)

Truth is often surprising


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 19, 2020)

Surprising things could be just around the corner.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 20, 2020)

*Corner sofas, are very popular....*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 20, 2020)

Popular people seem to be the warm, friendly ones.


----------



## Sparky (Jun 20, 2020)

Ones with bits broken off might not be worth considering


----------



## Kaila (Jun 20, 2020)

Considering what you might be purchasing, 
money off the price of it, for its being broken, 
if it isn't reparable, isn't worth considering.....


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 20, 2020)

Considering how many people there are in the world, it's surprising how many are on the same chat sites.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 20, 2020)

I often think that  exact same thing too ^^^^^^

*Sites are often where construction is taking place *


----------



## Kaila (Jun 20, 2020)

Place to "visit" online .....called a web site, but is not really a location


----------



## Repondering (Jun 20, 2020)

Location can be a state of mind.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 21, 2020)

Mind where you are walking.


----------



## Sparky (Jun 21, 2020)

Walking on water is a great feat even with big feet


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jun 21, 2020)

Feet sizes for ladies is usually smaller than men.....


----------



## joybelle (Jun 21, 2020)

Men on the whole think very differently to women.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 21, 2020)

*Women generally think a lot differently to men.*...


----------



## Kaila (Jun 21, 2020)

Men usually require larger shoes...


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jun 21, 2020)

Shoes are many in a women's closet....


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 21, 2020)

Closet is often meant to mean cupboard


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 22, 2020)

*Cupboard love is a term of endearment *


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 22, 2020)

Endearment is a nice-sounding word


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jun 22, 2020)

Word is this Summer might be brutally hot.....


----------



## Kaila (Jun 22, 2020)

Hot in summer, cold in winter; isn't Autumn just wonderful?!


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jun 22, 2020)

Wonderful, cool, great colors describes Autumn, my favorite.....


----------



## Kaila (Jun 22, 2020)

Favorite season is Autumn, we agree.....


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jun 22, 2020)

Agree this is my favorite forum....


----------



## Kaila (Jun 22, 2020)

Forum is better for me than television....


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jun 22, 2020)

Television is watched in the evenings only....


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 22, 2020)

Only I have noticed how few birds there are this summer.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 23, 2020)

*Summer has actually brought more birds than I've ever seen to my garden, and we already have a big bird family *


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 23, 2020)

Family relationships are under strain at the moment


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 23, 2020)

*Moment by Moment we're getting closer to a certain type of freedom ... *


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jun 23, 2020)

Freedom in poor countries is almost none....


----------



## Kaila (Jun 23, 2020)

None, of most things, is far too little.....


----------



## Sliverfox (Jun 23, 2020)

Little hugs  go a long way


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jun 23, 2020)

Way down the river are snakes.....


----------



## Repondering (Jun 23, 2020)

Snakes are interesting animals and if they're not venomous they're welcome in my garden.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 23, 2020)

Garden centres are one of my favourite haunts


----------



## Kaila (Jun 24, 2020)

Haunts might be spooky; however they might just be well utilized repeatedly


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 24, 2020)

Repeatedly doing the same things soon becomes tedious


----------



## Sparky (Jun 24, 2020)

Tedious things make time go slow


----------



## Kaila (Jun 24, 2020)

Slow eating is usually preferable to fast, unless you are late for something....


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 24, 2020)

Something is crawling up my back.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 24, 2020)

Back to favorite places, I wish I could go.......


----------



## tinytn (Jun 24, 2020)

*Go see if anyone's home...*


----------



## Kaila (Jun 24, 2020)

Home is in some direction.....


----------



## Repondering (Jun 24, 2020)

Direction in life is an important thing to get right.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jun 24, 2020)

Right rhymes with bright....


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 24, 2020)

Bright sunlight wakes me up in the morning.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 25, 2020)

*Morning* bird song in my garden on a sunny day is cheering..


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 25, 2020)

*Cheering* for the home team


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 25, 2020)

Team sports should not be used to make political statements.


----------



## Sparky (Jun 25, 2020)

Statements written in the sand get washed away


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 25, 2020)

'Away with the fairies' is used to describe someone who is pre-occupied with something.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jun 25, 2020)

Something just bit my arm.....


----------



## Kaila (Jun 25, 2020)

Arm yourself with confidence


----------



## Repondering (Jun 25, 2020)

Confidence for me is a work in progress.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 26, 2020)

Progress in development is very slow


----------



## Sparky (Jun 26, 2020)

Slow snails don't take long to cook


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 26, 2020)

Cook or chef....are they the same thing?


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jun 26, 2020)

Thing meaning is an inanimate material object as distinct from a living sentient being....


----------



## tinytn (Jun 26, 2020)

*Being away from home for the first time was a thrilling experience .. *


----------



## Kaila (Jun 26, 2020)

Experience teaches us many things, but not everything.


----------



## tinytn (Jun 26, 2020)

*" Everything will be alright " like the song says.*


----------



## Kaila (Jun 26, 2020)

Says Maria, Believe in Yourself


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 26, 2020)

Yourself and myself are two separate beings.


----------



## Sparky (Jun 27, 2020)

Beings from another world are not beings from another if it's their own world


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 27, 2020)

World news can vary a lot, showing each nation's different perspective on events.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jun 27, 2020)

Events are perceived differently by each person....


----------



## Kaila (Jun 27, 2020)

Person or cat, a nap might be helpful.


----------



## Ceege (Jun 27, 2020)

Helpful people should be valued by all.


----------



## joybelle (Jun 27, 2020)

All workers should be paid a living wage.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 27, 2020)

Wage a battle is a phrase not often used these days.


----------



## Repondering (Jun 28, 2020)

Days are getting shorter now, nights longer, autumn is coming and then winter.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 28, 2020)

Winter seems a long way off yet...summer started early this year.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 28, 2020)

Year starts and ends at different dates, on various types of religious or cultural calendars.....


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 28, 2020)

*Calendars are a useful addition to diaries *


----------



## Kaila (Jun 28, 2020)

Diaries were once so popular and common, and given as gifts, very frequently


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 28, 2020)

*Frequently I have to mow the lawns *


----------



## Kaila (Jun 28, 2020)

Lawns grow back, no matter whether or not they are mowed weekly.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jun 28, 2020)

Weekly newspaper delivery is a thing of the past....


----------



## Kaila (Jun 28, 2020)

Past had many things that are now gone


----------



## Repondering (Jun 28, 2020)

Gone indeed are many things that I wish were still present.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jun 28, 2020)

Present in the box was nicely wrapped.....


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 28, 2020)

Wrapped up in winter woollies all ready to brave the elements.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 29, 2020)

*Elements are distinguished by their atomic number*


----------



## Repondering (Jun 29, 2020)

Number 5 looks like half of a square and half of a circle.


----------



## Sparky (Jun 29, 2020)

Circle with flat sides could be a square...


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 29, 2020)

Square is what  a person was called if they were old-fashioned.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jun 29, 2020)

Fashioned up for a gala party....


----------



## Kaila (Jun 29, 2020)

Party today but plan for tomorrow


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 29, 2020)

Tomorrow is Tuesday


----------



## Kaila (Jun 29, 2020)

Tuesday it might rain.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jun 29, 2020)

Rain is welcomed in the desert....


----------



## Kaila (Jun 29, 2020)

Desert is not nearby


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jun 29, 2020)

Nearby are the sounds of the city....


----------



## Kaila (Jun 29, 2020)

City is not too nearby either.....


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jun 29, 2020)

Either you or me or both are committed to playing these games


----------



## Kaila (Jun 29, 2020)

Games often help to lift my spirits, especially when played with friends


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jun 29, 2020)

Friends can be close, distant or virtual these days....


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 29, 2020)

Days go too fast anymore.


----------



## Repondering (Jun 29, 2020)

Anymore dire troubles in the news and I'll devote myself  to games and serious drinking.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 30, 2020)

Drinking water is supposed to be beneficial.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 30, 2020)

Beneficial breaks from the news are beneficial for my basic health


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jun 30, 2020)

Health to be taken care of daily.....


----------



## Kaila (Jun 30, 2020)

Daily naps, I do not like to take, but I often need.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jun 30, 2020)

Need a nap too these days


----------



## Repondering (Jun 30, 2020)

Days Of Our Lives is a television soap opera.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 30, 2020)

Opera glasses are popular antiques.


----------



## Sparky (Jul 1, 2020)

Antiques may possibly take part in this forum..


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 1, 2020)

Forum was the name of a market place in Roman times.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 1, 2020)

*Times newspaper is a spreadsheet... *


----------



## Sparky (Jul 2, 2020)

Spreadsheet on the floor when training puppies


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 2, 2020)

Puppies are cuter than human babies....


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 3, 2020)

Babies show their personalities quite quickly.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 3, 2020)

*Quickly turn the gas off if the stove catches fire..*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 3, 2020)

Fire flies are everywhere.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 3, 2020)

Everywhere you go, there are people wearing masks.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 3, 2020)

*Masks seem to be for sale everywhere now, pity  they weren't actually available at the height of the pandemic *


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 3, 2020)

Pandemic panic is a popular subject for films


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 3, 2020)

Films of mildew all over the basement windows....


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 3, 2020)

Windows are opened in the springtime.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 3, 2020)

Springtime brings nature out of hibernation


----------



## Ceege (Jul 3, 2020)

Hibernation is a long long nap.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 3, 2020)

Nap time for many in the afternoon.....


----------



## Kaila (Jul 3, 2020)

Afternoon thunder showers often follow a very hot mid-day


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 3, 2020)

Mid-day is when most people have a meal.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 4, 2020)

Meal deliveries are many these days...


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 4, 2020)

*Days get shorter as we get older...*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 4, 2020)

Older than me are many folks experiencing worst things.....


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 4, 2020)

Things that people do still shock you, no matter how old you get.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 4, 2020)

Get what you need,  plus something you would just like.


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 4, 2020)

Like it or loathe it Marmite on toast


----------



## Kaila (Jul 4, 2020)

Toast, alone,  is treated as if it is a complete breakfast meal, by many....


----------



## Sparky (Jul 4, 2020)

Many times I have never been tempted to have octopus soup


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 4, 2020)

Soup bought at the stores has lots of salt added.....


----------



## Repondering (Jul 4, 2020)

Added sugar in food is something it's better to avoid, I think.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 4, 2020)

Think you are right about the sugar....


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 4, 2020)

Sugar snouts are one of the creatures in a game I play.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 5, 2020)

*Play fast paced music to accompany you on a workout *


----------



## Kaila (Jul 5, 2020)

Play which game with Sugar Snouts; sounds very funny...

edit:  (oops, sorry, i will try to look more carefully at the pages...   )


----------



## Sparky (Jul 5, 2020)

Workout - Funny, could make it more interesting


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 5, 2020)

Interesting moves the kids have when dancing....


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 5, 2020)

Dancing to your favourite music is a good exercise to do at home.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 5, 2020)

Home remedies sometimes do!  But sometimes do not work.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 5, 2020)

Work is so scarce for those who need a job.....


----------



## Kaila (Jul 5, 2020)

Job just trying to find a job, sometimes.


----------



## joybelle (Jul 5, 2020)

Sometimes a nod and a smile makes others happy.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 5, 2020)

Happy I feel, when others show patience.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 5, 2020)

Patience is all very well, but sometimes you need to show a bit of impatience.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 6, 2020)

*Impatience runs through my body like lettering through seaside rock *


----------



## Kaila (Jul 6, 2020)

Rock patiently waits for the coming in of the tides...


----------



## Sparky (Jul 6, 2020)

Tides come and go but they're always there


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 6, 2020)

There will always be nature, ready to re-claim what humans have stolen.


----------



## joybelle (Jul 6, 2020)

Stolen goods were found by the police in the bush.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 6, 2020)

Bush people live in Alaska....


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 6, 2020)

*Alaska used to belong to Russia *


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 6, 2020)

Russia is always in the news.....


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 6, 2020)

News programmes are frustrating, there is so much they don't mention.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 7, 2020)

Mention something you care deeply about, to others....


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 7, 2020)

Others may prefer to trivialise events, but realists want the truth


----------



## Kaila (Jul 7, 2020)

Truth is very important, yet often seems illusive.


----------



## Sparky (Jul 7, 2020)

Illusive unicorns are hard to find


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 7, 2020)

Find the perfect tool for the job, and the task becomes much easier.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 7, 2020)

Easier times will be ahead of us at some point, hopefully....


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 7, 2020)

Hopefully for our kids and grandkids too....


----------



## Kaila (Jul 7, 2020)

Too much worry is not good for any....


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 7, 2020)

Any sacrifices are worth it if you get what you want.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 8, 2020)

Want and need are very different life issues.....


----------



## Kaila (Jul 8, 2020)

Issues of new monthly magazines used to be exciting....


----------



## Repondering (Jul 8, 2020)

*Exciting is when lighting strikes but not too close to home.*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 8, 2020)

Home is where they have to let you in when you knock on the door.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 9, 2020)

*Door handles allow you to access rooms *


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 9, 2020)

Rooms are still designed for specific purposes.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 9, 2020)

Purposes and porpoises are spelled differently....


----------



## Kaila (Jul 9, 2020)

Differently sounding words, might sometimes be the same word, being pronounced by people of different regions or countries....


----------



## Sparky (Jul 9, 2020)

Countries may pronounce Tomato as Tomato and Potato as Potato, let's call the whole thing off


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 9, 2020)

Off the cuff remarks can be very amusing.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 9, 2020)

Amusing me with funny topics is always welcomed.....


----------



## tinytn (Jul 9, 2020)

*Welcomed the gentle rains when they came the other day.*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 9, 2020)

Day time tv is often better than evening offerings.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 10, 2020)

Offerings of seeds for wild birds, encourages them to return.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 10, 2020)

Return to places of your childhood and you could get a big surprise.


----------



## Sparky (Jul 10, 2020)

Surprise mystery tours may lead nowhere


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 10, 2020)

Nowhere to go but stay home...


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 10, 2020)

Home is where you can relax and stop being nice to everyone.


----------



## tinytn (Jul 10, 2020)

Everyone here is very nice most times..


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 10, 2020)

Times of trains can be difficult to understand.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 10, 2020)

*Understand a language other than your own, and the world opens up to you *


----------



## Kaila (Jul 10, 2020)

You learn about an entire culture and the people, when you learn even some of their language.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 10, 2020)

Language skills vary from person to person


----------



## Sparky (Jul 11, 2020)

Person of interest may not be very interesting


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 11, 2020)

Interesting subjects can be ruined by poor teaching.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 11, 2020)

Teaching and preaching are very different.


----------



## joybelle (Jul 11, 2020)

Different ways of life are so interesting to study.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 11, 2020)

Study helps us to think about our beliefs and assumptions.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 11, 2020)

Assumptions of other people can get you in trouble....


----------



## Kaila (Jul 11, 2020)

Trouble can find you but try not to offer it a chair.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 11, 2020)

Chair in our living room rattles.....


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 11, 2020)

Rattles used to be combined with teethers for babies.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 12, 2020)

Babies threw them on the floors


----------



## Sparky (Jul 12, 2020)

Floors made of cardboard are not so good


----------



## Treacle (Jul 12, 2020)

Subject me to a life of vacuous conversation and I will go stir crazy.  -     (Have I done this right- can we have subject as in topic or subject as in put me through - if that makes sense)


----------



## Treacle (Jul 12, 2020)

Ooh I think I had a delay and my response goes back ages ago.


----------



## Treacle (Jul 12, 2020)

Good things come in little packages


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 12, 2020)

Packages can be intriguing until you open them.


----------



## Treacle (Jul 12, 2020)

Them officer,they did it.


----------



## Treacle (Jul 12, 2020)

Think that might be viewed as two sentences so  I'll go with :

Them officer


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 12, 2020)

Officer of the law is what the French call a policeman.


----------



## Treacle (Jul 12, 2020)

Policeman arrests criminal on the run.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 12, 2020)

Run out of money and your whole life changes.


----------



## Treacle (Jul 12, 2020)

Changes in your life can be positive


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 12, 2020)

Positive thinking can help you deal with life's problems.


----------



## Treacle (Jul 12, 2020)

Problems tend to sort themselves out if you don't worry


----------



## tinytn (Jul 12, 2020)

*Worry is the cause of Gray hair !*


----------



## Treacle (Jul 12, 2020)

Hair colouring can last for many weeks.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 12, 2020)

Weeks go by quickly....


----------



## Kaila (Jul 12, 2020)

Quickly, do some small task that you've put off for too long....


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 12, 2020)

Long John Silver was a fast food fish joint.......


----------



## Kaila (Jul 12, 2020)

Joint meetings can produce some cooperative results and unexpected partnerships


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 12, 2020)

Partnership is a marriage is a two-way street.....


----------



## Repondering (Jul 12, 2020)

Street is where people live who don't have their own house.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 13, 2020)

House husband is a rather confusing expression.


----------



## Treacle (Jul 13, 2020)

Expression can convey one's thoughts and feelings.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 13, 2020)

Feelings are the reactions to things that you experience.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 13, 2020)

Experience the thrill of the roller coaster.....


----------



## Treacle (Jul 13, 2020)

Coaster mats can stop getting ring marks on the table


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 13, 2020)

*Table manners never go out of style.*


----------



## Kaila (Jul 13, 2020)

Style might be very individual.


----------



## Repondering (Jul 13, 2020)

Individual rights and entitlements should be correlated with the needs of the community.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 14, 2020)

Community centres provide a range of services


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 14, 2020)

Services make happy customers.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 14, 2020)

Customers are being more appreciated now.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 14, 2020)

Now is the time to be happy.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 14, 2020)

Happy parents make for happy children.


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 14, 2020)

*Children should be seen and heard.*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 14, 2020)

Heard the news lately?


----------



## joybelle (Jul 14, 2020)

Lately the news isn't great on the virus spread.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 14, 2020)

Spread a bit of caring.


----------



## Repondering (Jul 14, 2020)

Caring to look one's best indicates good self respect.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 15, 2020)

Respect your right to vote....


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 15, 2020)

Vote once think twice..


----------



## Repondering (Jul 15, 2020)

Twice the haste is twice the chance for errors.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 15, 2020)

Errors in typing can produce some hilarious results.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 16, 2020)

Results of our positive-intended actions , are unpredictable and usually not controllable;
therefore it is good to consider, that the results are not (_quite_) as important,  as our own knowledge that we did make the time and the *efforts*.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 16, 2020)

Efforts on my part paid off.....


----------



## Kaila (Jul 16, 2020)

Off and again, efforts do show themselves, later on, to have been very worthwhile!


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 17, 2020)

Worthwhile projects reward attention to detail.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 17, 2020)

Detail is the key to a successful project


----------



## Kaila (Jul 17, 2020)

Project what you would like as a goal, yet be open to modifications.


----------



## Sparky (Jul 17, 2020)

Modifications to the alphabet can make Z arrive to soon


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 17, 2020)

Soon my potatoes will ripen and I can reap my harvest.


----------



## Ceege (Jul 17, 2020)

Harvest time usually has beautiful weather.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 17, 2020)

Weather vanes are seldom seen now.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 17, 2020)

Now is the time


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 17, 2020)

Time her track-running session....


----------



## Kaila (Jul 17, 2020)

Session of relaxing imagery might be helpful...


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 17, 2020)

Helpful shop assistants are an asset.


----------



## joybelle (Jul 18, 2020)

Asset rich but money poor.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 18, 2020)

Poor circulation in your feet


----------



## Treacle (Jul 18, 2020)

Feet and inches are imperial measurements.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 18, 2020)

Measurements of character are inexact and variable....yet sometimes are very clear.


----------



## Sparky (Jul 18, 2020)

Clear the way for the arrival of thingy and the others


----------



## Kaila (Jul 18, 2020)

Others are difficult to prepare for, when you don't know who or what they are.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 18, 2020)

Are you one of those people who doesn't like surprises?


----------



## Kaila (Jul 18, 2020)

Surprises, I used to enjoy, years ago, but now, definitely not so much.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 18, 2020)

Much of what is on tv is not to my taste.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 19, 2020)

*Taste is subjective, one mans' meat is another man's poison...*


----------



## Repondering (Jul 19, 2020)

Poison is a word that even sounds ugly, don't you think?


----------



## Kaila (Jul 19, 2020)

Think whatever comes to you, but decide which thoughts to speak.


----------



## Sparky (Jul 19, 2020)

Speak louder if someone's wearing earplugs


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 19, 2020)

Earplugs are used for swimming also.....


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 19, 2020)

Also to keep out unpleasant sounds.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 19, 2020)

Sounds like we all could benefit from earplugs at some time....


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 19, 2020)

*Time is something that as we get older,  speeds up.... *


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 19, 2020)

Up the creek with no paddle....popular saying in the states....


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 20, 2020)

States of mind vary from day to day.


----------



## Sparky (Jul 20, 2020)

Day of the Triffids,.. I've seen them in the garden


----------



## Kaila (Jul 20, 2020)

Garden plants need to grow _quickly!_


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 20, 2020)

Quickly is not the way to eat...it leads to indigestion.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 20, 2020)

Indigestion is my middle name.....


----------



## Kaila (Jul 20, 2020)

Name something for which, you are very grateful....


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 20, 2020)

Grateful for grated parmesan cheese


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 20, 2020)

Cheese and lettuce sandwiches are a complete meal.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 21, 2020)

Meal is good when it's filling...


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 21, 2020)

Filling envelopes with pamphlets is a tedious job.


----------



## Sparky (Jul 21, 2020)

Job of counting ants is not very popular


----------



## Kaila (Jul 21, 2020)

Popular game here, is "Start a new sentence.....


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 21, 2020)

*Sentence the criminal to a long prison term *


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 21, 2020)

Term time is over and the Summer holiday has started.


----------



## Repondering (Jul 21, 2020)

Started making your Christmas plans early this time around?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 21, 2020)

Around about now, I usually have coffee


----------



## Kaila (Jul 22, 2020)

Coffee is better than Christmas planning, to be having, today.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 22, 2020)

Today I have been struggling to get my tv set up...still haven't managed it.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 22, 2020)

It might require some help from someone nearby.....


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 22, 2020)

Nearby me no one wears masks


----------



## Repondering (Jul 22, 2020)

Masks indicate a person's responsible intentions.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 22, 2020)

Intentions may be good but executed wrongly


----------



## Treacle (Jul 23, 2020)

Wrongly accused he would appeal


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 23, 2020)

Appeal to my better half and I will like you more.....


----------



## Kaila (Jul 23, 2020)

More than words can tell.....


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 23, 2020)

Tell me some good news....


----------



## joybelle (Jul 23, 2020)

News stories on the television can be very disturbing.


----------



## Repondering (Jul 23, 2020)

*Disturbing the water's surface, the fish gracefully turned and dived into the cool depths below.*


----------



## Kaila (Jul 23, 2020)

Below the waters surface, must be a magical place.


----------



## tinytn (Jul 23, 2020)

*Place were we can all go and have a great time..*


----------



## Kaila (Jul 23, 2020)

Time is a special gift to share.


----------



## tinytn (Jul 23, 2020)

Share that gift with others so they can share with others..


----------



## joybelle (Jul 23, 2020)

Others often mean well but can muddy the water in the process.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 24, 2020)

Process what is posted before you reply


----------



## Treacle (Jul 24, 2020)

Reply only if you are asked to do so


----------



## Sparky (Jul 24, 2020)

So I took a chance and replied anyway


----------



## Kaila (Jul 24, 2020)

Anyway, you can if you want to.


----------



## Sparky (Jul 24, 2020)

To know things about whatchamacallits can be very useful


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 24, 2020)

To be accepted by others, you sometimes have to pretend to be the same as them.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 24, 2020)

Them there mashed potatoes are mighty tasty.....


----------



## joybelle (Jul 24, 2020)

Tasty and delicious cheese crackers.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 24, 2020)

Crackers with chives and creme cheese are tasty too....


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 24, 2020)

Too hot to do much today


----------



## Repondering (Jul 25, 2020)

Today should be a good day to live through.


----------



## Treacle (Jul 25, 2020)

Through the window I can see the pigeon


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 25, 2020)

Pigeon droppings can cause serious damage.


----------



## joybelle (Jul 25, 2020)

Damage can be done to a relationship when lies are told.


----------



## RubyK (Jul 25, 2020)

Told my grandsons to call me, but telephoning is not their thing.


----------



## joybelle (Jul 25, 2020)

Thing or thingo are words I often use when I can't think of the proper name of something.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 25, 2020)

Something is burning in the kitchen....


----------



## joybelle (Jul 25, 2020)

Kitchen appliances can be very expensive but very useful.


----------



## Repondering (Jul 25, 2020)

Useful indeed.....I just bought a new egg cooker, replacing one that's at least 60 years old.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 25, 2020)

Old is what everything that exists becomes.....


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 25, 2020)

Becomes is a difficult word to start a sentence with!


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 26, 2020)

With some kindness we can learn to be nicer to others.....


----------



## Repondering (Jul 26, 2020)

Others and us have more in common than different.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 26, 2020)

Different standards can cause difficulties between neighbours


----------



## Treacle (Jul 27, 2020)

Neighbours can be both noisy and nosy


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 27, 2020)

*Nosy neighbors are not a problem for me.*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 27, 2020)

Me and mine make a family


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 27, 2020)

Family living near me is low....


----------



## Repondering (Jul 27, 2020)

Low morale is what many Americans have at this time.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 27, 2020)

Time never stands still


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 28, 2020)

*Still waters run deep, so they say..*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 28, 2020)

Say 'boo' to a goose, and what does it do?


----------



## Kaila (Jul 28, 2020)

DO what, @Rosemarie  ; I really want to know!


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 28, 2020)

Still we keep on keepin on....


----------



## joybelle (Jul 28, 2020)

On and on she moaned about everything that was negative in her life.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 28, 2020)

Life skills should be taught to everyone


----------



## Treacle (Jul 29, 2020)

Everyone has a right to be educated


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 29, 2020)

Educated people have a great advantage.


----------



## Treacle (Jul 30, 2020)

Advantage in tennis means your ahead


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 30, 2020)

Ahead is a diversion.


N


----------



## Kaila (Jul 30, 2020)

Diversion can sometimes be a very healthy thing.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 30, 2020)

Thing a thong is what someone with a lisp might say.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 31, 2020)

Say what??


----------



## Repondering (Jul 31, 2020)

What?....what thomeone with a lithp might have tried to articulate.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 31, 2020)

Articulate is difficult when wearing a face covering


----------



## Kaila (Jul 31, 2020)

Covering one's face used to signify one of several very different reasons, from the one that is now the most common.


----------



## Sparky (Jul 31, 2020)

Common ground may seen very familiar


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 31, 2020)

Familiar landmarks help you find your way home.


----------



## Repondering (Jul 31, 2020)

Home had better be an agreeable place to be if one is there a lot of the time.


----------



## joybelle (Jul 31, 2020)

Time and time again politicians don't learn from history.


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 1, 2020)

History can be brought to life through literature and drama.


----------



## Sparky (Aug 2, 2020)

Drama Queens can be found almost everywhere


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 2, 2020)

Everywhere you go, someone has got there before you.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 2, 2020)

You can always learn something new and different.


----------



## joybelle (Aug 2, 2020)

Different cultures from your own are so interesting to study.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 2, 2020)

Study and gather information, before jumping to conclusions.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 2, 2020)

Conclusions are sometimes made too hastily....


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 2, 2020)

Hastily rushing through things is not the best way to do any job.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 3, 2020)

Job of any kind, usually requires planning steps in a particular order.


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 3, 2020)

Order goods on-line, then sit back and wait for delivery.


----------



## Sparky (Aug 3, 2020)

Delivery by storks could be hard on their beaks


----------



## Kaila (Aug 3, 2020)

Beaks are often so strong that some birds use them like hammers!


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 3, 2020)

Hammers in the tool box are very useful.....


----------



## Kaila (Aug 3, 2020)

Useful for one job , might be useless for another.....


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 3, 2020)

Another day of sunshine and showers.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 4, 2020)

Showers with strong storm conditions might cause power outages....


----------



## Sparky (Aug 4, 2020)

Outages of good sausages would be such waste


----------



## joybelle (Aug 4, 2020)

Waste not, want not, as the old saying goes.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 4, 2020)

Goes without saying, we all get older, every day.


----------



## joybelle (Aug 4, 2020)

Day in and day out we all need to pay our bills.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 4, 2020)

Bills pile up quickly, if you don't

toss them in the trash, fast enough!


----------



## joybelle (Aug 4, 2020)

Enough of the doom and gloom talk and predictions.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 4, 2020)

Predictions are often false, because no one can see the future.


----------



## joybelle (Aug 4, 2020)

Future planning can be fun even if sometimes it doesn't happen as planned.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 4, 2020)

Planned events did not take place, this year.


----------



## joybelle (Aug 4, 2020)

So true Kaila.

Year by year we need to keep learning and to stay hopeful that the world becomes a better place.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 4, 2020)

Place your bets here.....


----------



## joybelle (Aug 4, 2020)

Here is the place that I last left my reading glasses.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 4, 2020)

Glasses of mine are usually on top of my head......


----------



## joybelle (Aug 4, 2020)

Head and shoulders are aching.


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 4, 2020)

Aching heads are very often caused by tension.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 5, 2020)

Tension between family members is common.....


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 5, 2020)

Common folk used to mean the lower classes.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 6, 2020)

*Classes in my school lasted 45 minutes for each single period *


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 6, 2020)

Period pains are a thing of the past, thank God.


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 6, 2020)

God in all its concepts is the cause of many conflicts.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 7, 2020)

Conflicts are in everybody's lives.....


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 8, 2020)

*Lives matter regardless of creed or colour *


----------



## Kaila (Aug 8, 2020)

Colour books were so much fun.


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 8, 2020)

Fun and games can be enjoyed at all ages.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 8, 2020)

Ages and ages ago, I once was younger.....


----------



## Kaila (Aug 8, 2020)

Younger than what?


----------



## Treacle (Aug 8, 2020)

What is one's age but merely a number


----------



## Kaila (Aug 8, 2020)

Number measures some things, but others are immeasurable.....


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 8, 2020)

Immeasurable years have passed since man first appeared on Earth.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 9, 2020)

Earth is round not flat


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 9, 2020)

Flat tire can definitely ruin your day.


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 9, 2020)

Day care centres offer an alternative to residential homes.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 9, 2020)

Homes of celebrities are so extravagant....


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 9, 2020)

*Extravagant living is not for the poor *


----------



## Treacle (Aug 9, 2020)

Poor people can survive more since they have nothing to lose


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 9, 2020)

Lose your mind over anything isn't worth it......


----------



## joybelle (Aug 9, 2020)

It is all happening again, because very few are listening to sound advise.


----------



## Repondering (Aug 9, 2020)

Advise someone who's wise and you'll receive thanks in return.


----------



## joybelle (Aug 9, 2020)

Return to the past doesn't work, however taking into account lessons from history can be very positive when making plans.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 9, 2020)

Plans for the future are up in the air.....


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 9, 2020)

Air heads seem to be in the majority.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 10, 2020)

Majority of bird species are able to fly,


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 10, 2020)

*Fly, using a budget airline and you'll be squashed in your seat... *


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 10, 2020)

*Seat yourself right down and I'll get you some tea!*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 10, 2020)

Tea with crumpets for the English....


----------



## Kaila (Aug 10, 2020)

English only ones who get the crumpets?


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 10, 2020)

Crumpets or english muffins....


----------



## Kaila (Aug 10, 2020)

Muffins of many types are delicious and welcome...


----------



## joybelle (Aug 10, 2020)

Welcome home.


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 10, 2020)

*Home is where the heart is.*


----------



## joybelle (Aug 10, 2020)

Is my proposal worth considering?


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 10, 2020)

Considering how much of the world is water, it's surprising we don't make more use of it.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 11, 2020)

It is almost September already.....


----------



## Repondering (Aug 11, 2020)

Already I'm ready for cooler weather.


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 11, 2020)

Weather stations are very useful little gadgets.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 12, 2020)

*Gadgets and gizmos are the joy of many men...*


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 12, 2020)

Men like to think they are superior to women.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 12, 2020)

*Women don't take long to put men back in their box..*.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 12, 2020)

Box of Cracker Jacks were so tasty and sweet.....


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 13, 2020)

Sweet little girls in their pretty dresses are so appealing.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 13, 2020)

Appealing ads that are so fake......


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 13, 2020)

Fake tans never look natural.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 13, 2020)

*Natural foods are almost always better for you than processed *


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 13, 2020)

Processed peas go well with fish and chips.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 14, 2020)

Chips are used in a Casino


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 14, 2020)

Casino workers have a sleazy image.


----------



## joybelle (Aug 14, 2020)

Image is not always as it seems.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 14, 2020)

Seems like we have done this already.


----------



## Ceege (Aug 14, 2020)

Already late for work.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 14, 2020)

*Work and no play denotes that Jack will be dull*


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 14, 2020)

Dull books don't hold your attention.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 15, 2020)

Attention this is post #2133 in this thread


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 15, 2020)

Thread cutters on a sewing machine make life easier.


----------



## Treacle (Aug 15, 2020)

Easier when older to let someone else mow the lawn


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 15, 2020)

Lawn used to be a very popular fabric.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 15, 2020)

Fabric for my masks are mostly cotton....


----------



## joybelle (Aug 15, 2020)

Cotton is a lovely cool fabric.


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 15, 2020)

Fabric comes in lovely designs.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 16, 2020)

Designs with lots of color are so attractive....


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 16, 2020)

*Attractive people are found usually only in the eye of the beholder *


----------



## Kaila (Aug 16, 2020)

Beholder reacts, each in their own manner, to a work of art.


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 17, 2020)

Art is something everyone can do in some way.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 17, 2020)

Way to go college graduate.....


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 18, 2020)

Graduate from university and you get a degree.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 18, 2020)

Degree of Masters my two children have.....


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 18, 2020)

*Have to feed a cold to starve a fever, so the old adage states *


----------



## joybelle (Aug 18, 2020)

States within a country often have different rules that need to be obeyed.


----------



## Repondering (Aug 18, 2020)

Obeyed is what corrupt dictators are, sad to say.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 18, 2020)

Say, how are you these days?


----------



## joybelle (Aug 18, 2020)

Days and nights can drag on so slowly when a person isn't well.


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 19, 2020)

Well done is how many like their steaks.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 19, 2020)

*Steaks medium rare, are food that I still enjoy occasionally *


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 19, 2020)

*Occasionally I do to*


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 19, 2020)

*To see a red sky at night is supposed to be a Shepherds' delight *


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 19, 2020)

Delight is not the same as deplane deplane


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 19, 2020)

Deplane now with your parachute....


----------



## Repondering (Aug 19, 2020)

Parachute cordage is a very useful asset to keep on hand.


----------



## joybelle (Aug 19, 2020)

Hand to mouth is a hard way to live.


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 19, 2020)

*Live with my sister for a while!*


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 20, 2020)

While I like chocolate, I wouldn't want it at every meal.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 20, 2020)

Meal time is family time.


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 20, 2020)

Time for tea and cake.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 20, 2020)

Cake, pies, cookies.....I love em' all.....


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 20, 2020)

All the countries in the world share the same water.


----------



## Treacle (Aug 21, 2020)

Water shortages can be due to drought


----------



## Furryanimal (Aug 21, 2020)

Drought year was 1976 in Great Britain


----------



## Repondering (Aug 21, 2020)

Britain is a nation with many, many accents of speaking.


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 21, 2020)

Speaking a dialect shows which part of Great Britain you are from.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 21, 2020)

*From Here to Eternity was a movie made before I was born*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 21, 2020)

Born to be Wild, by Steppenwolf, is still a classic....


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 21, 2020)

Classic used to mean something associated with Greece or Rome


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 22, 2020)

*Rome is the home of the immensely popular  Trevi Fountain*


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 22, 2020)

Fountain pens used to make such a mess!


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 22, 2020)

*Mess is the given name for a Service personnel's canteen  *


----------



## Treacle (Aug 22, 2020)

Canteen of cutlery for a wedding present


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 22, 2020)

'Present Arms' orders the Sergeant  Major


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 22, 2020)

Major Payne was a hit movie...


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 22, 2020)

Movie theatres are all closed at the moment.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 23, 2020)

*Moment by moment all mankind  gets older...*


----------



## Treacle (Aug 23, 2020)

Older is the new Younger


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 23, 2020)

*Younger is also one of the names used for James The Less (Younger and also  Minor) who was the brother of Mathew the Apostle *


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 24, 2020)

Apostle is not the same as disciple.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 24, 2020)

Disciple is a student, one who learns from a teacher.....


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 25, 2020)

Teacher training is sometimes inadequate


----------



## Treacle (Aug 25, 2020)

Inadequate lessons produce low grades


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 25, 2020)

Grades show the different quality of things.


----------



## tinytn (Aug 25, 2020)

*Things, like a walk in the park ..  ♫*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 25, 2020)

Park your car legally please.....


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 25, 2020)

Please wear a mask..


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 26, 2020)

Mask your natural smell with perfume.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 26, 2020)

*Perfume is something I wear sparingly *


----------



## Sparky (Aug 26, 2020)

Sparingly used chocolate is not ideal for chocolate cakes


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 26, 2020)

Cakes and biscuits are my weakness.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 26, 2020)

Weakness in the knees is concerning.....


----------



## joybelle (Aug 26, 2020)

Concerning what you were talking about, I totally agree with your conclusion.


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 27, 2020)

Conclusion to a story is not always satisfactory.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 27, 2020)

*Satisfactory  is the comment I often would get in school for the results of  hated physics exams *


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 27, 2020)

Exams, both written and physical, can be very stressful....


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 27, 2020)

Stressful  times when storms are approaching,   and no idea where they are going.


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 27, 2020)

*Going to the store to get some bread.*


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 27, 2020)

Bread machines are very popular right now.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 28, 2020)

Now how did you know that?


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 28, 2020)

That might be from word of mouth.....


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 28, 2020)

Mouth rinses are supposed to help fight viruses.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 29, 2020)

*Viruses come in all different types...*


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 29, 2020)

Types and sorts are different words for the same thing.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 29, 2020)

Thing in my pocket was a coin....


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 29, 2020)

Coin collections have been popular


----------



## joybelle (Aug 29, 2020)

Popular music changes with every generation.


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 29, 2020)

Generation Game was the name of a tv show.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 30, 2020)

*Show me the way to go home, I'm tired and I want to go to bed.*..


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 30, 2020)

Bed is a place of refuge when everything gets too much.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 30, 2020)

*Much sawing and hammering  is currently  going on in my garden....*


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 30, 2020)

Garden fences need preparing for the winter weather.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 30, 2020)

*Weather in my locale has been very unpredictable for the last week...*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 30, 2020)

Week after week its the same old, same old.....


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 30, 2020)

Old clothes can be used as rags.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 31, 2020)

*Rags to riches, is what many people have achieved *


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 31, 2020)

Achieved many accomplishments in my lifetime....


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 31, 2020)

Lifetime of  appliances is much shorter these days.


----------



## Lewkat (Aug 31, 2020)

Days will be growing shorter now that fall is almost here.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 31, 2020)

Here and there leaves will be changing....


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 31, 2020)

Changing baby's nappies is a distant memory.


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 2, 2020)

Memory games keep the mind active


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 2, 2020)

Active minds keep life interesting.


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 2, 2020)

*Interesting times we are living in now.*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 2, 2020)

*Now it's raining after a day of sun and heat *


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 2, 2020)

Heat and light both come from the same source


----------



## RubyK (Sep 2, 2020)

Source MN, Inc. provides meals and shelter for homeless people.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 2, 2020)

People are strange, when they are strangers


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 2, 2020)

*Strangers in the night..exchanging glances.. *


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 2, 2020)

Glances can convey feelings without the need for speech.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 3, 2020)

*Speech days were an integral part of my school term*


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 3, 2020)

Term of Endearment is the title of a film.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 3, 2020)

Film makers sit in the directors chair.....


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 3, 2020)

Chair is now the accepted term for the leader of an organisation.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 4, 2020)

*Organisation is a process of planning*


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 4, 2020)

Planning permission for new houses must not mean destroying our green spaces.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 4, 2020)

Spacesbetweenwordsisbest.. Spaces between words is best


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 4, 2020)

*Best dress is what we always wore to church when I was young *


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 4, 2020)

*Young children like to get back to school to see their friends.*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 4, 2020)

Friends drop off in life at different points....


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 4, 2020)

Points off your driving licence can ruin your reputation.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 4, 2020)

*Reputation points are what we used to have on the forum before this one...*


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 4, 2020)

*One hot day has turned out to be a little cool!*


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 4, 2020)

Cool weather should be starting soon.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 5, 2020)

Soon the sun will shine.


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 5, 2020)

Shine your shoes and brush your coat before you leave the house.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 5, 2020)

House of mirrors was so much fun.....


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 5, 2020)

Fun to have an interesting  hobby!


----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 5, 2020)

Hobby of collecting things is not for me.....


----------



## joybelle (Sep 5, 2020)

Me and I the words often are used incorrectly.


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 6, 2020)

Incorrectly used words are very irritating.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 6, 2020)

*Irritating insects caused itching *


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 6, 2020)

Itching and a rash has many causes.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 6, 2020)

Causes can be an excuse for indulgent excess


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 6, 2020)

Excess baggage can make travelling expensive.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 6, 2020)

Expensive anything is not in my vocabulary....


----------



## Repondering (Sep 6, 2020)

Vocabulary is a graphic indicator of a person's interests and character.


----------



## joybelle (Sep 6, 2020)

Character of a person will demonstrate whether they can be trusted or not.


----------



## RubyK (Sep 6, 2020)

Character sketches make a novel quite readable'


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 7, 2020)

*Readable text is preferable to any other kind*


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 7, 2020)

Kind of pointless having a script which is illegible!


----------



## Sparky (Sep 7, 2020)

Illegible scrawling in not only achieved by chickens


----------



## Raven (Sep 7, 2020)

*Chickens grow up and lay eggs.*


----------



## Kaila (Sep 7, 2020)

Eggs sometimes hatch into something unexpected.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 7, 2020)

Hey @Raven ...great to see you,  , haven't seen you for a long time,,, I hope you're well...


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 7, 2020)

*Unexpected friends drop by.*.. ^^^^


----------



## Kaila (Sep 7, 2020)

By and large, things could be worse.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 7, 2020)

Worse than yesterday is how I feel today.....


----------



## Repondering (Sep 7, 2020)

Today is a day when I accomplished a few things at home.....national news wasn't very encouraging.


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 7, 2020)

*Encouraging people to vote is crucial.*


----------



## joybelle (Sep 7, 2020)

Crucial talks are needed to formulate strategies to fight the covid virus, not adhoc hit from the hip approach.


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 8, 2020)

Approach with caution if you see a long, thick body slithering through the undergrowth.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 8, 2020)

Undergrowth is many species' habitat.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 8, 2020)

Habitat could be something that nuns would wear


----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 8, 2020)

Wear your turtleneck sweater to keep warm.....


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 8, 2020)

Warm underwear makes a big difference to your comfort in the winter.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 8, 2020)

Winter isn't here yet; let's try to remember!


----------



## Repondering (Sep 8, 2020)

Remember this September, it'll be gone soon.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 8, 2020)

Soon it will October with all its foliage beauty.....


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 9, 2020)

Beauty is a popular name for a pet.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 9, 2020)

*pet names given in childhood often remain into adulthood *


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 9, 2020)

Adulthood can be difficult for some people to accept!


----------



## Treacle (Sep 9, 2020)

Accept who you are, you're always with you!!


----------



## Kaila (Sep 9, 2020)

You can practise treating yourself like you would treat a friend.


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 9, 2020)

Friend who is also a neighbour makes life easier.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 9, 2020)

*Easier questions on TV quiz shows makes me feel clever*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 9, 2020)

Clever thinking is always a plus......


----------



## joybelle (Sep 9, 2020)

Plus, I would like to add that I am enjoying the games forum.


----------



## Repondering (Sep 9, 2020)

Forum society is a nice supplement to real life.


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 9, 2020)

*Life was a popular magazine years ago.*


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 9, 2020)

Ago, according to my dictionary, means previously.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 10, 2020)

*Previously, I was a lot younger..*.


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 10, 2020)

Younger you may have been, but basically the same person you are now.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 10, 2020)

Now that we can no longer do some of the things we once did,
we must find other ways to do those, or other things to do.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 10, 2020)

*Do you have any exciting things to do  now ...*


----------



## Repondering (Sep 10, 2020)

Now, not really exciting, complete what's started and then prep for the tasks of the coming season.


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 10, 2020)

Season of planting is upon us...bulbs and new plants ready for next Spring.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 11, 2020)

*Spring is behind us , we look forward to Autumn*


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 11, 2020)

Autumn leaves will soon be a problem.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 11, 2020)

Problem solving should always be foremost on our minds.......


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 11, 2020)

Minds are a terrible thing to waste !


----------



## Repondering (Sep 11, 2020)

Waste is something Mother Nature doesn't do....let's repurpose everything.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 11, 2020)

Everything repurpose including recyling.....


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 11, 2020)

Recycling is not being done as efficiently as we think.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 12, 2020)

*Think before you walk across the road when traffic is approaching *


----------



## Treacle (Sep 12, 2020)

Approaching car, do not cross


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 12, 2020)

Cross a bear with a kangaroo and what do you get?


----------



## Kaila (Sep 12, 2020)

Get your warmer clothing out of storage.


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 12, 2020)

Storage bags take up a lot of space.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 12, 2020)

Space suits are not well fitted.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 12, 2020)

*Fitted carpets were once all the fashion*


----------



## RubyK (Sep 12, 2020)

Fashion takes a back seat to comfort when the weather turns cold.


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 13, 2020)

Cold engines are slow to start.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 13, 2020)

Start a new sentence right here.....


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 13, 2020)

Here is a good place to get creative.


----------



## Repondering (Sep 13, 2020)

Creative is a good thing to be if you have some extra time on your hands.


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 13, 2020)

*Hands need to be thoroughly washed during this plague.*


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 13, 2020)

Plague pits are commonly found by archaeologists.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 14, 2020)

*Archaeologists  have  the job I would love *


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 14, 2020)

Love to join a 'dig' but never had the chance.


----------



## Repondering (Sep 14, 2020)

Chance comes my way to volunteer in some useful way with a 'dig', I'll jump at it gladly.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 14, 2020)

*Gladly is not how I suffer fools*


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 14, 2020)

Fools can make you realise how superior you are!


----------



## Kaila (Sep 14, 2020)

Are you able to do something you value, today?


----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 14, 2020)

Today I valued being active around the house....


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 14, 2020)

House bunnies can cause a lot of damage.


----------



## Treacle (Sep 15, 2020)

Damage by bunnies can be costly to repair.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 15, 2020)

Repair items if you are able....


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 15, 2020)

Able-bodied people often take their fitness for granted.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 15, 2020)

Granted, I am a female.....


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 15, 2020)

Female minds are more complex than the male.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 17, 2020)

*Male bees are the workers for the female Queen*


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 17, 2020)

Queen of the May is an old English custom.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 17, 2020)

Custom of writing in cursive is becoming extinct....


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 18, 2020)

Extinct humanoids may hold the key to our origins.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 18, 2020)

Origins of extinct animals are fascinating....


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 19, 2020)

Fascinating facts can keep you occupied for hours.


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 19, 2020)

Hours of turmoil can  start  to wear on people.


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 19, 2020)

People don't always learn from their experiences.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 19, 2020)

Experiences of good times stay with us forever.....


----------



## joybelle (Sep 19, 2020)

Forever can be a long time.


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 20, 2020)

Time never stands still.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 20, 2020)

Still time to make the tea


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 20, 2020)

Tea-time has long since passed.


----------



## joybelle (Sep 20, 2020)

Passed living skills can be useful for present day living.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 20, 2020)

Living without a good quality of life is sad and lonely.....


----------



## joybelle (Sep 20, 2020)

Lonely people can often have suicidal thoughts.


----------



## Repondering (Sep 20, 2020)

Thoughts of suicide are better not acted on but spoken to someone out loud.


----------



## joybelle (Sep 20, 2020)

Loud music will damage your hearing.


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 21, 2020)

Hearing loss makes life difficult.


----------



## Treacle (Sep 21, 2020)

Difficult tasks may be easier with help


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 21, 2020)

Help isn't always available.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 24, 2020)

Available internet service is a plus.....


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 25, 2020)

Plus it makes a long journey less tedious.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 26, 2020)

Tedious pin blunting becomes pointless


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 26, 2020)

Pointless jokes can be quite amusing.


----------



## RubyK (Sep 26, 2020)

Amusing songs don't always make sense.


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 27, 2020)

Sense is something many people don't have.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 27, 2020)

Have a cup of tea and think if good things


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 27, 2020)

*Things are why  we need extra storage*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 27, 2020)

Storage of seasonal clothes always has its place.....


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 28, 2020)

Place your bets now.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 28, 2020)

Now and then something may unfold


----------



## RubyK (Sep 28, 2020)

Unfold your fitted sheet and try to fold it like Martha Stewart showed you.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 28, 2020)

You are my sunshine


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 28, 2020)

*Sunshine never fails to cheer me up..*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 28, 2020)

Up, up and away in my beautiful balloon


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 29, 2020)

Balloon Festivals are fun


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 29, 2020)

Fun size treats are just right for those on a diet.


----------



## RubyK (Sep 29, 2020)

Diet aids commercials are a staple of daytime television.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 29, 2020)

Television can mis-inform or inform.


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 29, 2020)

Inform can too easily become indoctrinate.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 30, 2020)

Indoctrinate someone, and they will likely be indoctrinated by someone else,  in some other direction.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 30, 2020)

Direction of the wind is SW today....


----------



## joybelle (Sep 30, 2020)

Today is Thursday and it is a magnificent spring day.


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 30, 2020)

Day is still night here.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 1, 2020)

Here it is not Springtime, but it is Autumn....


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 1, 2020)

Autumn is here too, and we now rise in the dark.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 1, 2020)

Dark stories are often either depressing or humorous.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 1, 2020)

Humorous posts are my favorites...


----------



## joybelle (Oct 1, 2020)

Favourites mean different things to different people.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 1, 2020)

People are sometimes very kind.


----------



## joybelle (Oct 1, 2020)

Kind acts of friendship are not difficult to display.


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 1, 2020)

Display of affection is not always genuine.


----------



## Sparky (Oct 2, 2020)

Genuine unicorns are still hard to find


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 2, 2020)

*Find the right person,and you'll be happy forever*


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 2, 2020)

Forever means for eternity


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 2, 2020)

Eternity describes parts of the universe.....


----------



## Repondering (Oct 2, 2020)

Universe has a lot of space and a lot of time.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 2, 2020)

Time is on my side


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 3, 2020)

Side of the house has no windows.


----------



## Sparky (Oct 3, 2020)

Windows are good for looking in as well as out


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 3, 2020)

Out of doors right now is extremely wet.


----------



## tinytn (Oct 3, 2020)

*Wet mud was tracked into the house ..*


----------



## RubyK (Oct 3, 2020)

House guests should not stay for more than one week.


----------



## joybelle (Oct 3, 2020)

Week in, week out, it seems nothing every changes.


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 4, 2020)

Changes are not always an improvement.


----------



## Treacle (Oct 4, 2020)

Improvement should make things better


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 4, 2020)

Better is the definition of improvement, but sometimes things are changed just for the sake of something different.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 4, 2020)

*Different strokes for different folks*


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 4, 2020)

Folks are already getting ready for Christmas.


----------



## Sparky (Oct 5, 2020)

Christmas on the moon has no atmosphere


----------



## tinytn (Oct 5, 2020)

*Atmosphere is the gas surrounding the Earth*


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 5, 2020)

*Earth is the planet we occupy *


----------



## joybelle (Oct 5, 2020)

Occupy the house, the solicitor told his client, otherwise it can be sold by your partner.


----------



## Repondering (Oct 5, 2020)

Partner only with someone whom you know you can trust.


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 5, 2020)

Trust nothing you read in the newspapers.


----------



## Sparky (Oct 6, 2020)

Newspapers are more useful for the bottom of a birdcage


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 6, 2020)

Birdcage bottom is exactly what I use them for!!


----------



## tinytn (Oct 6, 2020)

*For Goodnees sakes Rosemarie , that is an excellent idea you have ....!*


----------



## Kaila (Oct 6, 2020)

Have you read it first?


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 6, 2020)

First come first served


----------



## Repondering (Oct 6, 2020)

Served alfresco, one dines outdoors.


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 6, 2020)

Outdoors, there are signs of Autumn.


----------



## Sparky (Oct 7, 2020)

Autumn leaves,.. then winter can start


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 7, 2020)

Start the car to warm the engine.


----------



## Treacle (Oct 7, 2020)

Engine running time to go


----------



## Kaila (Oct 7, 2020)

Go to bed when you're very tired.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 7, 2020)

Tired of the same old thing.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 7, 2020)

Thing is, 
_either_ too much excitement or too much boredom, are both bad for a person.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 7, 2020)

Person to person


----------



## Kaila (Oct 7, 2020)

Person on the other end of the phone is asking for you....


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 7, 2020)

You are my sunshine


----------



## Kaila (Oct 7, 2020)

Sunshine is blocked by clouds....


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 7, 2020)

Clouds of smoke are billowing over the hill.


----------



## Sparky (Oct 8, 2020)

Hill of beans is a bit too much


----------



## Kaila (Oct 8, 2020)

Much better to have a little than none...


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 9, 2020)

None of my neighbours has a garage.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 9, 2020)

Garage sales are a waste of time


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 9, 2020)

Time moves faster when you're deeply involved in something.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 9, 2020)

Something else to eat, please...


----------



## Sparky (Oct 9, 2020)

Please bring more sandwiches


----------



## RubyK (Oct 9, 2020)

Sandwiches are a popular item for lunch .


----------



## Kaila (Oct 9, 2020)

Lunch might be heated leftovers...


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 9, 2020)

Leftovers seem to have more flavour.


----------



## joybelle (Oct 10, 2020)

Flavour, not looks is the most important attribute with food.


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 10, 2020)

Food is one thing we all have in common.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 10, 2020)

Common goals or activities, draw people together.


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 10, 2020)

Together, we could fight the evils of the world, but too many people don't want to get involved.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 10, 2020)

Involved in anything is a big responsibility.....


----------



## Repondering (Oct 10, 2020)

Responsibility is a good thing to teach the youth.


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 10, 2020)

Youth clubs seem to be a thing of the past now.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 11, 2020)

Now we have park n' rec activities.....


----------



## Kaila (Oct 11, 2020)

Activities can be very enjoyable


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 11, 2020)

Enjoyable if all the body parts work.....


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 11, 2020)

Work is an occupational hazard.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 12, 2020)

*Hazard a guess if you will at the outcome of an Election*


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 12, 2020)

Election results very often come as a surprise.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 12, 2020)

Surprise can be good/welcome, or very bad and unwelcome....


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 12, 2020)

Unwelcome guests often create an awkward situation.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 12, 2020)

Situation could create unexpected circumstance.


----------



## RubyK (Oct 12, 2020)

Circumstances were different when I was a child.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 12, 2020)

Child of mine was sung by various singers....


----------



## Kaila (Oct 12, 2020)

Singers paint pictures with music, rhythm, vocal tone, and words.


----------



## Repondering (Oct 12, 2020)

Words can be powerful and are best used with skill and care.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 12, 2020)

Care for yourself with acceptance and forgiveness.....


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 12, 2020)

Forgiveness can be extremely difficult when a major hurt has been caused.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 13, 2020)

Caused a puddle on the kitchen floor, when the coffee spilled.


----------



## Sparky (Oct 13, 2020)

Spilled milk may create tears for some


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 13, 2020)

Some may be licked up by the cat.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 13, 2020)

Cat or dog for the above....


----------



## Repondering (Oct 13, 2020)

Above us is the sky, below us are fascinating soil ecosystems.


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 13, 2020)

Ecosystems keep life flourishing.


----------



## Granny B. (Oct 14, 2020)

Flourishing seems to be what the weeds in my yard do best.


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 14, 2020)

Best thing to do is try to find a use for them.


----------



## Sparky (Oct 14, 2020)

Them Moonies are not the same as those Martians


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 14, 2020)

Martians like to live at high altitudes.


----------



## RubyK (Oct 14, 2020)

Altitudes can affect baking a cake.


----------



## Granny B. (Oct 14, 2020)

Cake is a dessert I cannot resist.


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 15, 2020)

Resist temptation and feel virtuous.


----------



## Sparky (Oct 15, 2020)

Virtuous vampires are very rare


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 15, 2020)

*Rare steaks are a favourite of many*


----------



## Kaila (Oct 15, 2020)

Many people visit the Forum but don't post.


----------



## RubyK (Oct 15, 2020)

Post hole diggers take many muscles to operate properly.


----------



## Repondering (Oct 15, 2020)

Properly maintained, and with a bit of luck, our bodies should last us a few more years.


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 15, 2020)

Years ago the world seemed like a better place


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 16, 2020)

Place your feet inside the yellow lines.


----------



## Sparky (Oct 16, 2020)

Lines drawn in the sand get washed away


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 16, 2020)

Away with all the gloom...Christmas is coming!


----------



## Sparky (Oct 17, 2020)

Coming to see the turkeys but they're not happy


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 17, 2020)

Happy people have a positive effect on everyone.


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 17, 2020)

*Everyone is having a pleasant day I hope!*


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 17, 2020)

Hope is a good thing if it works


----------



## Granny B. (Oct 18, 2020)

Works of art are subject to everyone's personal opinions.


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 18, 2020)

Opinions vary so much, we all need to keep open minds.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 18, 2020)

Minds with a sense of humor I like......


----------



## Kaila (Oct 18, 2020)

Like mine, *some *of the time.....


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 18, 2020)

Time seems to be going too fast


----------



## joybelle (Oct 18, 2020)

Fast, absolutely time is going too fast, I don't know where the weeks go.


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 18, 2020)

Go forth, young man, and seek your fortune.


----------



## Granny B. (Oct 18, 2020)

Fortune cookies are sometimes fun.


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 19, 2020)

Fun fairs might be cancelled this year.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 19, 2020)

Year has surely been like no other!


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 20, 2020)

Other people must surely agree.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 20, 2020)

Agree on something, even though it's not possible to agree on everything.


----------



## Sparky (Oct 20, 2020)

Everything that's agreeable seems right


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 20, 2020)

Right now, I'm waiting for the nightly session of morons letting off fireworks.


----------



## Treacle (Oct 20, 2020)

Fireworks cause distress to *animals *



 (@Rosemarie - we had some morons start last night at about 11.00pm)


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 20, 2020)

Animals should be in charge of our planet, not the humans.....


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 21, 2020)

Humans have had their chance, now it's time for someone else to take over.


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 21, 2020)

Over time  we can see many things change.


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 21, 2020)

Change your batteries before they run down completely.


----------



## RubyK (Oct 21, 2020)

Completely rude, were the visitors.


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 21, 2020)

Visitors must remove their shoes at the door.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 21, 2020)

Door decoration is very Autumn-ish right now....


----------



## Kaila (Oct 21, 2020)

Now there are still some colored leaves on the trees


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 21, 2020)

Trees with leaves of golden amber, maroon red and bright orange are my favorites


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 22, 2020)

Favourites in the chocolate box get eaten first.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 22, 2020)

First come first served.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 22, 2020)

Served Cat food, to my cat, this morning...


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 22, 2020)

Morning is the best part of the day.


----------



## Sparky (Oct 22, 2020)

Day yodeling at night isn't proper


----------



## Kaila (Oct 22, 2020)

Proper meal would include something nutritious...


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 22, 2020)

Nutritious  food is vital to our well-being.


----------



## Repondering (Oct 22, 2020)

Being healthy, wealthy and wise means early to bed and early to rise.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 22, 2020)

Rise early is for the birds, not me.....


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 22, 2020)

Me and my friend are going to the Zoo


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 22, 2020)

Zoo keepers have to be on their guard at all times.....


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 23, 2020)

Times move on but some things never change.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 23, 2020)

Change should happen


----------



## Sparky (Oct 23, 2020)

Happens every year, but what could it be..


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 23, 2020)

Be aware of your surroundings.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 23, 2020)

Surroundings in Autumn are awesome


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 24, 2020)

Awesome is a new word to the English language.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 24, 2020)

Language can vary in places


----------



## Kaila (Oct 24, 2020)

Places to hide might be handy...


----------



## Granny B. (Oct 24, 2020)

Handy tools are helpful when working in the yard.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 24, 2020)

Yard could be made more enjoyable.


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 25, 2020)

Enjoyable activities are therapeutic.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 25, 2020)

Therapeutic is bathing with warm water....


----------



## Repondering (Oct 25, 2020)

Therapeutic activities have recently become needful things.


----------



## Repondering (Oct 25, 2020)

Things needing warm water require a heat source.


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 25, 2020)

Source your information from a reliable outlet.


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 25, 2020)

Outlet stores are another name for discount shops.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 25, 2020)

*Shops on the high street in the UK are dying a slow death*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 25, 2020)

Death to former thriving stores are happening here too....


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 25, 2020)

*Too Many crazy people in the world today*


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 26, 2020)

Today I have to stay in because I'm expecting two packages.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 26, 2020)

Packages sometimes include unexpected items.


----------



## Granny B. (Oct 26, 2020)

Items needing repair were put on the counter.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 26, 2020)

Counter clockwise is to the left......


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 27, 2020)

Left handed people have difficulty finding gadgets which they can use with ease.


----------



## Treacle (Oct 27, 2020)

Ease up on the sugar otherwise it will be too sweet


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 27, 2020)

Sweet tea is considered a restorative.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 27, 2020)

Restorative powers of sleep feel good.....


----------



## Repondering (Oct 27, 2020)

Good chili ingredients are meat, grease and fire.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 27, 2020)

Fire dancing in a bonfire is so mesmerizing....


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 28, 2020)

Mesmerizing prey before eating it is what certain snakes do.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 28, 2020)

*Do you always have vivid dreams ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 28, 2020)

Dreams very often have a message in them.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 28, 2020)

'Them there people' speak differently than me, but I try to listen for their meanings.


----------



## Sparky (Oct 28, 2020)

Meanings can vary even if it still means the same thing..


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 28, 2020)

Thing is often used when we can't remember the right word for something.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 29, 2020)

Something is burning in the kitchen.....


----------



## Kaila (Oct 29, 2020)

Kitchen is a very important area of a home.


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 29, 2020)

Home is where we belong.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 29, 2020)

Belong to something, is a good feeling.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 29, 2020)

Feeling pretty lousy today


----------



## Kaila (Oct 29, 2020)

^^^^ @PopsnTuff

Today is a cold, chilly rain.


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 29, 2020)

Rain Rain Go Away


----------



## tinytn (Oct 29, 2020)

Away in the Manger, no crib for his bed.


----------



## Repondering (Oct 29, 2020)

Bed-and-Breakfast might be a good business to have, in the right community.


----------



## Granny B. (Oct 29, 2020)

Community spread of the Covid virus is especially difficult to track.


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 30, 2020)

Track your parcel from dispatch to delivery.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 30, 2020)

Delivery is often misplaced, so that the item is not received.


----------



## Sparky (Oct 30, 2020)

Received a message from a seagull, now just have to clean it up.


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 30, 2020)

Up the hill went Jack and Jill...but why was the well at the top of a hill?


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 31, 2020)

Hill top views are often spectacular.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 31, 2020)

Spectacular, or Spooktacular as we say on Halloween.....


----------



## Kaila (Oct 31, 2020)

Halloween was fun, back when I dressed up myself and others, as silly characters.


----------



## Repondering (Oct 31, 2020)

Characters like the Marx brothers and Abbott & Costello bring fond memories of times that are now lost.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 31, 2020)

Lost and Found was a good place to look for Mittens.


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 31, 2020)

Mittens,  Hats and boots are needed this winter'


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 1, 2020)

Winter is always brightened when the Christmas decorations are on display.


----------



## Granny B. (Nov 1, 2020)

Display cases in collectibles stores are fun to look at.


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 1, 2020)

At about this time of the morning, I have coffee and toast.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 2, 2020)

Toast of raisins and cinnamon is my favorite in the morning...


----------



## Autumn (Nov 2, 2020)

Morning is definitely not my best time of day...


----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 2, 2020)

Day of morning is not my favorite time of day either ^^^^


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 2, 2020)

*Either tell the truth or keep quiet.*


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 2, 2020)

Quiet people can often surprise you.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 3, 2020)

You can't hurry love, you just have to wait


----------



## Treacle (Nov 3, 2020)

Wait too long and you might forget what you are waiting for.


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 3, 2020)

*For those workers out there, please stay safe.*


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 3, 2020)

*Safe at the bank holds lots of money.*


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 3, 2020)

Money is in short supply for those that have lost their  jobs.


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 3, 2020)

Jobs are scarce except for delivery drivers.


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 3, 2020)

Drivers take risks every day.


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 4, 2020)

Day light bulbs make a big difference in the winter time.


----------



## Treacle (Nov 4, 2020)

Time to put on the gas fire.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 4, 2020)

Fire and Water don't get on together


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 4, 2020)

Together we can solve this mystery.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 4, 2020)

Mystery is often a popular subject for books.


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 4, 2020)

Books on historical fiction are my favourites.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 4, 2020)

Favourites are so diverse for many......


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 4, 2020)

*Many times I have regretted the choices I've made*


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 5, 2020)

'Made your bed, now lie on it', is sadly what many of us are told when we have made a mistake.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 5, 2020)

Mistake can sometimes, but often not, be corrected.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 5, 2020)

Corrected the shoes by putting them on the correct feet


----------



## tinytn (Nov 5, 2020)

*Feet fees so good after a foot bath!*


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 5, 2020)

Bath or shower...sometimes the towel is too far away from both.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 5, 2020)

Both twins did not resemble each other....


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 6, 2020)

Other people might think differently.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 6, 2020)

Differently coloured eyes can still see the same things


----------



## Ceege (Nov 6, 2020)

Things don't always turn out like we'd like them to.


----------



## Repondering (Nov 6, 2020)

"To the Lighthouse" was a good book to read.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 6, 2020)

Read with glasses on or off.....


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 6, 2020)

*Off with the old in with the new*


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 7, 2020)

New shoes take a while to get used to.


----------



## Treacle (Nov 7, 2020)

To err is human.....


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 7, 2020)

Human Jungle was the title of a tv series.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 7, 2020)

Series of Covid testing results will continue for a long time.....


----------



## Prairie dog (Nov 7, 2020)

Time will only say for how long


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 7, 2020)

Long letters were something I used to enjoy.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 8, 2020)

Enjoy the Site


----------



## Meringue (Nov 8, 2020)

Enjoy yourselves, it's later than you think.


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 8, 2020)

Think you know something we don't.


----------



## Treacle (Nov 10, 2020)

Don't want to reveal what I know


----------



## Sparky (Nov 10, 2020)

Know the unknown is unknown


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 10, 2020)

Unknown person arrived at my house today


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 10, 2020)

Today I rearranged my furniture.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 11, 2020)

Furniture gets older every day.


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 11, 2020)

Day by Day things really change.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 11, 2020)

Change some small thing, and it matters.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 11, 2020)

Matter of fact, you're right


----------



## Kaila (Nov 11, 2020)

Right ahead, is where we'll be next.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 11, 2020)

Next month is right around the corner....


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 11, 2020)

Corner shops are doing a good trade at present.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 12, 2020)

Present and accounted for.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 12, 2020)

For the sake of others, be considerate.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 12, 2020)

Considerate werewolves are few and far between


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 12, 2020)

'Between you, me and the gatepost'..is the start of a secret being disclosed.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 12, 2020)

Disclosed documents can be good news.....


----------



## Meringue (Nov 12, 2020)

News announced of utmost importance.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 12, 2020)

Importance and priority should come first.....


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 13, 2020)

First children are very often given responsibility for the younger ones.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 13, 2020)

Ones of a nervous disposition shouldn't watch politicians


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 13, 2020)

Politicians very often say what they think the public want to hear, not what they really think.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 13, 2020)

Think that statement above is pretty right on.....


----------



## Kaila (Nov 13, 2020)

On and on, I _could_ go, on that topic...


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 14, 2020)

Topic of politics is banned, though it's hard to keep away from it sometimes.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 14, 2020)

Sometimes I'd like to escape to a peaceful island.


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 14, 2020)

Island of Ireland is full of history.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 14, 2020)

History of sausages might be interesting


----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 14, 2020)

Interesting thoughts here.....


----------



## Granny B. (Nov 14, 2020)

Here is where we meet.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 14, 2020)

Meet my pet Dinosaur, who is 3 years old.


----------



## Granny B. (Nov 14, 2020)

Old dinosaurs make good pets.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 14, 2020)

Pets of any kind are so dear to us.....


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 14, 2020)

Us women are underpaid


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 15, 2020)

Underpaid workers do not feel loyal.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 15, 2020)

Loyal fans of an author, read all  of their books.


----------



## Granny B. (Nov 15, 2020)

Books are a great joy.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 15, 2020)

Joy, at times, seems difficult to find, while at other moments, it is spontaneous.


----------



## Granny B. (Nov 15, 2020)

Spontaneous outbursts of joy should happen more often.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 15, 2020)

Often my memory slips a little....


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 16, 2020)

Little rustlings in the leaves often mean a little face appearing.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 16, 2020)

Appearing is a chipmunk, on the ground under bird feeders, or a few squirrels.


----------



## Meringue (Nov 16, 2020)

Squirrels are really  known as tree rats.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 16, 2020)

Rats up a drainpipe often get wet


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 16, 2020)

Wet behind the ears,    is a common expression.


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 16, 2020)

Expression of your thoughts is not always easy.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 16, 2020)

Easy as sunday morning


----------



## Repondering (Nov 16, 2020)

Morning is the right time for ambition.


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 16, 2020)

Ambition is the greatest way to success.


----------



## RubyK (Nov 16, 2020)

Success cannot be achieved without hard work.


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 16, 2020)

Work isn't easy but necessary


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 16, 2020)

Necessary tasks should be done quickly, so you can concentrate on the more pleasurable.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 17, 2020)

Pleasurable desserts are awesome.....


----------



## RubyK (Nov 17, 2020)

Awesome seems to describe many things these days.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 17, 2020)

Days are usually followed by nights...


----------



## tinytn (Nov 17, 2020)

Nights seem to get shorter when you get older..


----------



## Kaila (Nov 17, 2020)

oops.....sorry


----------



## Kaila (Nov 17, 2020)

Older cats are more calm.


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 17, 2020)

Calm and serene is what I love


----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 17, 2020)

Love, Live and Laugh is Sassycakes signature above......


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 18, 2020)

Above the cupboards is  a space suitable for storage.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 18, 2020)

Storage space is needed


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 18, 2020)

Needed a new cooker so went out and bought one.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 18, 2020)

_One_ of _some_ items is plenty and enough.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 18, 2020)

Enough of this and that.....


----------



## Repondering (Nov 18, 2020)

"That Girl" was a fun TV show, back in the day.


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 18, 2020)

Day after day I think of something fun to do.


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 19, 2020)

Do something you really enjoy to lift dark thoughts.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 19, 2020)

Thoughts like these are encouraging.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 19, 2020)

Encouraging wasps is crazy


----------



## tinytn (Nov 19, 2020)

*Crazy people have nowhere to go.*


----------



## Kaila (Nov 19, 2020)

Go to bed when you feel exhausted.


----------



## Meringue (Nov 19, 2020)

Exhausted folk after running a marathon.


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 19, 2020)

Marathon is the name of a chocolate bar.


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 19, 2020)

Bar on the window made the room  secure.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 19, 2020)

Secure sites give us a peace of mind......


----------



## Kaila (Nov 19, 2020)

Mind you, don't arrive to your appointment, any more than 5 minutes late!


----------



## Repondering (Nov 19, 2020)

Late is better than never.


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 19, 2020)

Never leave the house Naked !


----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 19, 2020)

Naked is a company name for boxed water....


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 20, 2020)

Water filters are expensive.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 20, 2020)

Expensive peas are still green like other peas


----------



## Kaila (Nov 20, 2020)

Peas may be purchased, dried, frozen, or fresh.


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 20, 2020)

Fresh sprouts taste better than frozen ones.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 20, 2020)

Ones, twos and threes are at top of the counting scale.....


----------



## Kaila (Nov 20, 2020)

Scale the wall of a building , and you might reach the rooftop.


----------



## Repondering (Nov 20, 2020)

Rooftop probably has a pretty good view but is maybe not the safest place to spend a lot of time.


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 21, 2020)

Time passed slowly during term-time but quickly during the holidays.


----------



## Meringue (Nov 21, 2020)

Holidays are  so often spoilt by awful weather.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 21, 2020)

Weather forecasting still isn't completely reliable


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 21, 2020)

Reliable workmen can be hard to find.


----------



## Treacle (Nov 21, 2020)

Find a true friend and you always will have support


----------



## Repondering (Nov 21, 2020)

Support your local police and they might give you a break.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 21, 2020)

'Break a leg' shoutout  is supposed to bring good luck ...


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 22, 2020)

Luck or fate...sometimes it's hard to know.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 22, 2020)

Know the truth and it could be a surprise


----------



## Kaila (Nov 22, 2020)

Surprise for someone else, depending on the specific circumstance,  is not always welcome


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 23, 2020)

Welcome mats outside a door make a good first impression.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 23, 2020)

*Impressions are important on first encounters*


----------



## Sparky (Nov 23, 2020)

Encounters of the third kind could be interesting


----------



## Kaila (Nov 23, 2020)

Interesting where would those 3rd kind encounters come from?


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 23, 2020)

From another part of our planet?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 23, 2020)

Planet, or rest of solar system?


----------



## Repondering (Nov 23, 2020)

System of checks and balances usually work well.


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 23, 2020)

Well, I think it's time for me  go to sleep !


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 24, 2020)

Sleep well, dear.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 24, 2020)

Dear ones are missed and thought of, often.


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 24, 2020)

Often I'm amazed at how many years have passed.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 24, 2020)

Passed the exam, said the college student.....


----------



## Kaila (Nov 24, 2020)

Student should ask teacher questions.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 24, 2020)

Questions shouldn't be asked if the answer doesn't want to be known.....


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 25, 2020)

Known facts do not preclude the need to learn more.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 25, 2020)

More than you will ever know.


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 25, 2020)

'Know yourself' was the maxim.....how many of us do?


----------



## Granny B. (Nov 25, 2020)

Do help yourself to these yummy donuts.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 25, 2020)

Donuts would be delicious, for a change.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 25, 2020)

Change your attitude now.....


----------



## RubyK (Nov 25, 2020)

Now is not the right time to throw a huge birthday party.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 25, 2020)

Party has been postponed.


----------



## Repondering (Nov 25, 2020)

Postponed a lot of things have been recently.....but not forgotten about I trust.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 25, 2020)

Trust nothing you hear these days in the news.....


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 26, 2020)

News channels seem to have forgotten what their purpose is.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 26, 2020)

Is there any donuts left..


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 26, 2020)

Left-over doughnuts are nice warmed up.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 26, 2020)

Up to no good are the neighbor's kids.....


----------



## Kaila (Nov 26, 2020)

Kids come in all shapes and sizes....


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 26, 2020)

Sizes are not uniform, which makes buying clothes rather tedious.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 27, 2020)

Tedious details , cause the tasks we do repeatedly and often,
to be less enjoyable.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 27, 2020)

Enjoyable tedium is so rare now


----------



## Kaila (Nov 27, 2020)

Now or then, when _was_ it enjoyable?


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 27, 2020)

Enjoyable is not quite accurate, but there is some comfort in doing regular tasks.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 28, 2020)

Tasks are possibly mistaken for those elephant things


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 28, 2020)

Things are very confusing just now.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 28, 2020)

Now here we go again.....


----------



## Ceege (Nov 28, 2020)

Again, we are facing another winter and again, we will get through it.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 28, 2020)

It isn't the same as it used to be, that is for sure.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 28, 2020)

Sure you wanna go out in the snow?


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 28, 2020)

Snow makes it hard to drive


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 28, 2020)

Drive a car or ride a bike.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 29, 2020)

Bike riders may dress up in funny clothes


----------



## Granny B. (Nov 29, 2020)

Clothing worn by biker riders is mostly functional, if not fashionable.


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 29, 2020)

Fashionable ladies are often copied by their lesser sisters.


----------



## Ceege (Nov 29, 2020)

Sisters are friends God gives you.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 29, 2020)

You really got me now


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 30, 2020)

Now the dark days are here and people are decorating their windows.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 30, 2020)

Windows stay closed in the winter.


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 30, 2020)

Winter is the time to enjoy stodgy puddings.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 30, 2020)

Puddings upset my stomach.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 30, 2020)

Stomach upsets are always unwelcome


----------



## Kaila (Nov 30, 2020)

Unwelcome squirrel was on my window screen, yesterday!


----------



## Meringue (Nov 30, 2020)

'Yesterday all my troubles seemed so far away'


----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 30, 2020)

Away in a manger, no crib for his bed


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 30, 2020)

Bed is a welcome sight after a hectic day.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 1, 2020)

*Day has come earlier for me than usual...*


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 1, 2020)

Usual time for me to get up is about an hour ago.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 1, 2020)

*Ago is a hard word with which to  start a sentence ... *


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 1, 2020)

Sentence structure can often reveal a persons level of education.


----------



## Sparky (Dec 1, 2020)

Education is good if you're learning the right things


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 1, 2020)

Things are getting spooky.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 1, 2020)

Spooky little girl like you


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 2, 2020)

You flatter me!


----------



## Kaila (Dec 2, 2020)

Me, I've noticed it's a cold day but the sky is blue.


----------



## Sparky (Dec 2, 2020)

Blue jeans seem more expensive if they're ripped


----------



## Kaila (Dec 2, 2020)

Ripped yours, to sell them for more money?


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 2, 2020)

Money flows like water at this time of year.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 2, 2020)

*Year long so far  in 2020.. it's been the worst year for the people  in a hundred years barring world  wars... *


----------



## Repondering (Dec 2, 2020)

Wars conducted in their modern ways are the shadow side of high technology.


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 2, 2020)

Technology is advancing so quickly, it is difficult to keep up with it.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 2, 2020)

It word, reminds me of cousin Itt from the Addams family....


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 3, 2020)

Family values...you hear people use that expression but what exactly does it mean?


----------



## Sparky (Dec 3, 2020)

Mean genies only grant half a wish


----------



## tinytn (Dec 3, 2020)

Wish Genies  would grant 5 wishes instead.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 3, 2020)

Instead of pumpkin pie I would like a blueberry pie.....


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 4, 2020)

Pie and chips is a popular meal.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 4, 2020)

Meal orders, we are taking here, today, complete with pie of your choice, will be delivered.....


----------



## Sparky (Dec 4, 2020)

Delivered pies might get squashed


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 4, 2020)

Squashed tomatoes in your shopping bag are no joke!


----------



## Kaila (Dec 4, 2020)

Joke about _*my*_ _food, _is not funny.


----------



## Repondering (Dec 4, 2020)

Funny is really funny when everyone in the room thinks that it is.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 4, 2020)

Is your funny bone ticklish?


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 5, 2020)

Ticklish people tend to be gigglers.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 5, 2020)

Gigglers sound like they would be similar to jugglers.


----------



## Sparky (Dec 5, 2020)

Giggling jugglers tend to drop their paraphernalia


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 5, 2020)

Paraphernalia is a word the meaning of which has completely changed over the years.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 5, 2020)

Years went by, and I had forgotten what it used to mean.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 5, 2020)

Mean and short tempered describes my Mom back in the day......


----------



## Repondering (Dec 5, 2020)

Day time will start getting longer again in 2 weeks and spring will be coming next.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 5, 2020)

Next calendar year will be here soon also....


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 6, 2020)

Also is a word which is often used incorrectly.


----------



## Sparky (Dec 6, 2020)

Incorrectly used words could confuse the Martians


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 6, 2020)

*Martians and Neptunians are first cousins.*


----------



## Kaila (Dec 6, 2020)

Cousins are something, I would love to have some.


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 6, 2020)

Some people have lots of family members, others have only a few.


----------



## Prairie dog (Dec 6, 2020)

Few more gifts to buy


----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 6, 2020)

Buy me some too...


----------



## Repondering (Dec 6, 2020)

Too much buying stuff and my wallet gets thin.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 6, 2020)

Thin and lean looks much healthier on anyone....


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 7, 2020)

Anyone who leaves litter everywhere is extremely uncivilised.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 7, 2020)

*Uncivilised people still live in remote parts of the world *


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 7, 2020)

World domination is still the ambition of certain leaders.


----------



## Sparky (Dec 7, 2020)

Leaders never seem to complain about people following them around


----------



## Kaila (Dec 7, 2020)

Around the mulberry bush, the monkey chased....


----------



## tinytn (Dec 7, 2020)

*Chased the Weasel who took off like a bullet going*


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 7, 2020)

Going round and round in circles.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 7, 2020)

Circles of people, seated or standing, is how some fun, simple, old-fashioned group games were played


----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 7, 2020)

Played games of cards on the round portable tables


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 7, 2020)

Tables were filled at the restaurant tonight.


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 8, 2020)

Tonight I shall have fish for dinner.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 8, 2020)

Dinner could be followed by a game that is relaxing.


----------



## Sparky (Dec 8, 2020)

Relaxing game like, pin the tail on the snail, might be worth a try...


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 8, 2020)

Try staying focused at work


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 8, 2020)

*Work , rest and play said the old TV advertisment ... *


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 8, 2020)

Advertisement for life insurance has become a saga.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 8, 2020)

Saga of a long, involved story, account, or series of incidents can be enlightening or boring....


----------



## Kaila (Dec 8, 2020)

Boring TV shows can be turned off.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 8, 2020)

Off goes the TV cuz of boring shows or reruns....


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 9, 2020)

Reruns of old programmes show how the quality has changed.


----------



## Sparky (Dec 9, 2020)

Changed Bagpipes for a Haggis but they could still play it...


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 9, 2020)

*It would be very funny watching a piper playing a ball of meat... *


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 9, 2020)

Meatballs and spaghetti has always struck me as an odd combination.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 9, 2020)

Combination of salmon and wild/brown rice I love.....


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Dec 9, 2020)

Love will bring us together.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 9, 2020)

Together with the grandkids brings me so much laughter....


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 9, 2020)

*Laughter is truly the best medicine *


----------



## Kaila (Dec 9, 2020)

Medicine can't cure every problem.


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 9, 2020)

Problem after Problem happened today


----------



## Repondering (Dec 9, 2020)

Today is almost over, tomorrow is another chance.....


----------



## Kaila (Dec 9, 2020)

CHance that tomorrow might be better!


----------



## Sparky (Dec 10, 2020)

Better get my presents sorted soon, time is passing by


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 10, 2020)

_*By the way, did you buy me a present?*_


----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 10, 2020)

Present yourself respectfully to everyone....


----------



## Repondering (Dec 10, 2020)

Everyone deserves a Christmas that's merry.


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 11, 2020)

Merry is also used to describe a condition of being slightly drunk.


----------



## Sparky (Dec 11, 2020)

Drunk tea and then drunk some more


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 11, 2020)

More tea makes for more pee...in my case anyway!


----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 11, 2020)

Anyway, what goes in must come out....


----------



## joybelle (Dec 11, 2020)

Out and atem (at them) was once a popular saying.


----------



## RubyK (Dec 11, 2020)

Saying, "I'm sorry," is not always sincere.


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 12, 2020)

Sincere thank-yous can be a bit difficult when  you receive a present you don't like.


----------



## Sparky (Dec 12, 2020)

Like coconuts without the coco or nuts


----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 12, 2020)

Nuts are very healthy for us to eat....


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 13, 2020)

Eat nuts and cause an allergic reaction, in some people.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 13, 2020)

People are weird


----------



## Sparky (Dec 13, 2020)

Weird monkeys usually wear a human costume


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 13, 2020)

Costume used to mean a suit.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 13, 2020)

*Suit yourself, you can wear a dress if you prefer *


----------



## RubyK (Dec 13, 2020)

(I) prefer to wear a Santa Clause outfit to the party.


----------



## Repondering (Dec 13, 2020)

*Party loyalty induces obedience to the political power structure.*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 13, 2020)

Structure of a building should be secure to prevent damage from Mother Nature.....


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 14, 2020)

Nature has her own way of fighting back against human destruction.


----------



## Sparky (Dec 14, 2020)

Destruction of perfectly good sausages is unacceptable


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 14, 2020)

Unacceptable behaviour in a child must be dealt with.


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 14, 2020)

With an uncertain future,  we can all hope for the best.


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 14, 2020)

*Best time to rest is anytime.*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 14, 2020)

Anytime she goes away, ain't no sunshine when she's gone


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 14, 2020)

Gone but he lives on in his music.


----------



## Meringue (Dec 15, 2020)

Music appreciation, is very much a matter of taste.


----------



## Sparky (Dec 15, 2020)

Taste the Marmite and decide what to do with it


----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 15, 2020)

It looks like 100% chance of snow here.....


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 16, 2020)

Here we have a monsoon this morning.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 16, 2020)

Morning shift is the best


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 16, 2020)

Best time of day is the afternoon, when I can relax.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 16, 2020)

Relax is a goal, not always easily achieved


----------



## Repondering (Dec 16, 2020)

Achieved goals should encourage our ambition.


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 17, 2020)

Ambition is something I never had.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 17, 2020)

Had I been early I would have been first.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 17, 2020)

First snow of the season was beautiful....


----------



## Kaila (Dec 17, 2020)

Beautiful ocean waves is something I have not seen in a while.


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 17, 2020)

While the children are sleeping Santa Claus sneaks into their house.


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 18, 2020)

House bunnies can be very destructive.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 19, 2020)

Destructive insects belong outside, not indoors.


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 20, 2020)

Indoors is dark and gloomy today.


----------



## Meringue (Dec 20, 2020)

Today, may bring good fortune.


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 20, 2020)

Fortune tellers don't give a guarantee.


----------



## Repondering (Dec 20, 2020)

Guarantee you this:  after tomorrow the nights get shorter and the days more long.


----------



## Meringue (Dec 20, 2020)

Long ago and far away


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 21, 2020)

Away from the crowds, all is quiet.


----------



## Meringue (Dec 21, 2020)

'Quiet is all in the house, scarcely the stir of a mouse'


----------



## Sparky (Dec 21, 2020)

Mouse houses are much smaller than most


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 21, 2020)

Most mice live close to people.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 21, 2020)

*People are not as friendly in the south of the UK compared to the North *


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 21, 2020)

*North side of Chicago is where I lived.*


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 21, 2020)

Lived abroad for most of my childhood.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 22, 2020)

Childhood seems so long ago.


----------



## Meringue (Dec 22, 2020)

Childhood memories of happier times for most folk.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 22, 2020)

*Folk music is a big favourite of mine *


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 22, 2020)

Mine shafts are a hazard round here.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 22, 2020)

*Here, there are very few mine shafts  which would be a hazard... *


----------



## Kaila (Dec 22, 2020)

Hazard pay bonuses are a topic of interest.


----------



## Repondering (Dec 22, 2020)

Interest rates are absurdly low at the bank.


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 23, 2020)

Bank is a word which has several meanings.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 23, 2020)

Meanings of *bank* include: ground heading down toward a river.


----------



## Sparky (Dec 23, 2020)

River swimming is more comfortable without piranhas


----------



## Kaila (Dec 23, 2020)

Pirhanas might live in what country?


----------



## Meringue (Dec 23, 2020)

Piranhas apparently enjoy the taste of human flesh.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 23, 2020)

Flesh is something I need to keep my own!


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 23, 2020)

Own a large house and you are liable to get uninvited guests.


----------



## Repondering (Dec 23, 2020)

Guests bring out the best and the worst in everyone.


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 23, 2020)

Everyone needs contact with other people.


----------



## Sparky (Dec 24, 2020)

People can be a pain, but masochists don't mind


----------



## Repondering (Dec 24, 2020)

*Mind your manners and people won't give you so many difficulties.*


----------



## tinytn (Dec 24, 2020)

*Difficulties are very hard to swallow sometimes..*


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 24, 2020)

Sometimes it's best not to say what you truly think.


----------



## RubyK (Dec 24, 2020)

Think how you can help the homeless.


----------



## Furryanimal (Dec 24, 2020)

Homeless shelters are open for Christmas.


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 25, 2020)

Christmas Day varies in different parts of Europe.


----------



## Furryanimal (Dec 25, 2020)

Europe is an interesting continent


----------



## Kaila (Dec 25, 2020)

Continent is large and varied


----------



## Sparky (Dec 25, 2020)

Varied nuts are much more interesting


----------



## Kaila (Dec 25, 2020)

Interesting games, we enjoy sharing.


----------



## Repondering (Dec 25, 2020)

Sharing our wittiness and our versions of humor.....kind of fun.


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 25, 2020)

Fun is really needed today


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 26, 2020)

Today I shall be eating the left-overs from yesterday.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 26, 2020)

*Yesterday was a pandemic  Christmas Day which will go down in history and be read about for hundreds of years to come*


----------



## Kaila (Dec 26, 2020)

Come together in spirit, when Possible.


----------



## Sparky (Dec 26, 2020)

Possible that reindeer were mistaken for a UFO


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 26, 2020)

*UFO?... is there anyone who doesn't know who Santa and his reindeer are ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 26, 2020)

Are those who are not Christians aware of Western Christmas traditions?


----------



## Sparky (Dec 27, 2020)

Traditions have likely altered over time


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 27, 2020)

*Time is running out for 2020, thank goodness.*


----------



## Meringue (Dec 27, 2020)

Goodness gracious me it will soon be next year.


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 27, 2020)

Year after year, there are always new viruses to deal with.


----------



## Meringue (Dec 28, 2020)

With winter getting colder, best to dress warmly.


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 29, 2020)

Warmly greeting your visitors makes them feel welcome.


----------



## Sparky (Dec 29, 2020)

Welcome even more if they bring chocolates


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 29, 2020)

Chocolates and flowers are usually brought for the hostess.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 29, 2020)

Hostess gifts were a tradition that I have no idea, whether or not, it is still a common practice,
nowadays.


----------



## Repondering (Dec 29, 2020)

Nowadays I'm not sure either what are common practices, but I always bring my hostess a gift of some sort.


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 30, 2020)

Sort through your unworn clothes and discard those you never wear.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 30, 2020)

Wear warm gloves

S


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 30, 2020)

Gloves and woolly hats are standard wear in the current weather.


----------



## Sparky (Dec 30, 2020)

Weather forecasts can be a bit unreliable


----------



## Kaila (Dec 30, 2020)

Unreliable weather forecasts are sometimes not worth watching.


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 30, 2020)

Watching too much television dulls your mind.


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 30, 2020)

*Mind your own business is good advice.*


----------



## Kaila (Dec 30, 2020)

Advice is only helpful when someone asks for some...


----------



## Meringue (Dec 30, 2020)

Some times it is better to ' hold your tongue.


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 30, 2020)

Tongue scrapers were popular in Roman times.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 31, 2020)

*Times Square is a popular place for New Years eve gatherers... but not tonight hopefully *


----------



## Meringue (Dec 31, 2020)

Hopefully better times to come


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 31, 2020)

Come and look into the crystal ball.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 31, 2020)

Ball room dancing would be so nice for tonight, *if* one was young and healthy and able,
and if the ball rooms were open.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 31, 2020)

*Open up the museums and art galleries, I miss them the most after the pubs and restaurants *


----------



## Kaila (Dec 31, 2020)

Restaurants would come _after_ museums and art galleries, *if* it were based on my own interests.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 31, 2020)

Interests are vast in my world when they're available of course ....








 we're one hour into 2021....


----------



## Tish (Dec 31, 2020)

Of Course, time is the real commodity


----------



## Kaila (Jan 1, 2021)

Commodity of most value are those you cannot buy...


----------



## Sparky (Jan 1, 2021)

Buy a yak saddle, if you can


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 1, 2021)

*Can you come over to my house ?*


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 1, 2021)

*Will you make me tea ? *


----------



## Tish (Jan 1, 2021)

Tea, Coffie whatever you like.


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 1, 2021)

*Like sands through the hourglass, so are the days of our lives. *


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 2, 2021)

Lives can be cut short so easily.


----------



## Tish (Jan 2, 2021)

Easily and Calmly that is the way to go.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 2, 2021)

Go someplace in your imagination.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 3, 2021)

Imagination can be a life-saver.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 3, 2021)

*Saver/s is the name of a discount health & beauty chain ...*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 3, 2021)

Chain mail is a form of armour.


----------



## Tish (Jan 3, 2021)

Armour is very heavy


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 3, 2021)

*Heavy or Light it's still a problem.*


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 3, 2021)

*Problem pages are answered by agony aunts *


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 3, 2021)

Aunts are like a second parent


----------



## Tish (Jan 4, 2021)

Parent-hood is overrated.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 4, 2021)

Overrated establishments are always disappointing.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 4, 2021)

Disappointing ourselves is worse....


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 5, 2021)

'Worse things happen at sea' is a common expression.


----------



## Tish (Jan 5, 2021)

Expression should be free.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 5, 2021)

'Free' doesn't always mean what you think.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 5, 2021)

Think before you speak.....


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 5, 2021)

Speak your mind  only if necessary


----------



## Repondering (Jan 5, 2021)

Necessary things are better to do than to avoid.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 5, 2021)

Avoid ignorant  people


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 6, 2021)

*People can be much harder to live with than other species ...*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 6, 2021)

Species of apes include  humans.


----------



## Tish (Jan 6, 2021)

Humans are mammals.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 6, 2021)

Mammals lay eggs internally.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 7, 2021)

*Internally  at work...  missives are being fired off about safety at work during this pandemic *


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 7, 2021)

Pandemic is a world-wide outbreak of disease.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 7, 2021)

*Disease called Dutch elm  is spread by elm bark beetles *


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 7, 2021)

Beetles are a very varied species, ladybirds are beetles even though we don't think of them as such.


----------



## Tish (Jan 7, 2021)

Such diversity is always a good thing.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 7, 2021)

Thing is often used to refer to an unknown object....


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 8, 2021)

Object to something and you are either banished or surrounded by supporters.


----------



## Tish (Jan 8, 2021)

Supporters offer strength.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 8, 2021)

Strength of mind stops you from being dependant on others.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 9, 2021)

Others of like minds are hard to convince otherwise....


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 9, 2021)

Otherwise you might find yourself all alone in the world.


----------



## Tish (Jan 9, 2021)

Worlds apart are the opinions of males and females.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 9, 2021)

Females of wild birds often have less brightly colored feathers.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 9, 2021)

Feathers are brighter on the male because he has to work to attract a female.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 10, 2021)

Female might sometimes prefer some peace and quiet.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 10, 2021)

Quiet in the library is required....


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 10, 2021)

Required dress includes some form of underwear.


----------



## Tish (Jan 10, 2021)

Underwear is to be worn on the inside of your clothing unless you are a superhero.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 10, 2021)

Superhero of mine is none....


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 10, 2021)

None of us are perfect


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 11, 2021)

Perfect teeth is something we would all like to have.


----------



## Tish (Jan 11, 2021)

Have you some coffee brewing?


----------



## Kaila (Jan 11, 2021)

Brewing coffee smells so good, even if you don't want a taste.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 11, 2021)

Taste and smell are not always the same.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 12, 2021)

"Same idea" is a common phrase, but the ideas are not always totally similar.


----------



## Sparky (Jan 12, 2021)

Similar llamas always have that llama look


----------



## Kaila (Jan 12, 2021)

Look! I think I see one!


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 12, 2021)

One looks much like another.


----------



## Tish (Jan 12, 2021)

Another Llama with that same look on its face


----------



## Kaila (Jan 12, 2021)

Face has expression of usual llama emotions.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 13, 2021)

Emotions can be difficult to hide.


----------



## Sparky (Jan 13, 2021)

Hide under a cover if you hear strange squeaking


----------



## Kaila (Jan 13, 2021)

Squeaking sounds could come from an old rusty door, or from live animals....


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 13, 2021)

Animals such as my guinea pigs squeak when they think you have food!


----------



## Tish (Jan 13, 2021)

Food the one time a day my cat loves me.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 13, 2021)

Me, myself , and I;  that makes 3 of us, I once heard.


----------



## Repondering (Jan 13, 2021)

Heard that myself, but a few friends make things better.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 13, 2021)

Better to do things properly the first time.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 14, 2021)

*Time goes speedily by after retirement *


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 14, 2021)

Retirement gives you the opportunity to catch up on life.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 14, 2021)

Life is a bowl of cherries


----------



## Kaila (Jan 14, 2021)

Cherries come fresh, or canned, or frozen...


----------



## Tish (Jan 14, 2021)

Frozen peas make a good cold pack.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 14, 2021)

'Pack up your troubles in your old kit-bag'....easy to say, not so easy to do.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 14, 2021)

'Do tell' is an expression of astonishment or surprise.....


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 14, 2021)

Surprise gifts can sometimes be a shock.


----------



## Repondering (Jan 14, 2021)

Shock is what you get when your body is part of an electrical connection.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 15, 2021)

Connection between lovers can be instantaneous.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 15, 2021)

Instantaneous rewards could often be fleeting.


----------



## Sparky (Jan 15, 2021)

Fleeting moments don't last long...


----------



## Tish (Jan 15, 2021)

Long John Silver had a very nice parrot.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 15, 2021)

Parrot talk can be very entertaining.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 15, 2021)

Entertaining games like this one, improve my days.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 15, 2021)

Days turn into nights quickly


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 15, 2021)

Quickly get inside from the rain.....


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 16, 2021)

Rain and high winds mean I won't be going out today.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 16, 2021)

Today is very strong winds and cold, wind-driven rain, here in the USA; I didn't know that there is similar stormy weather across the Ocean


----------



## Sparky (Jan 16, 2021)

Ocean quahog is one of those clam things


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 16, 2021)

Things which don't normally bother you, seem more annoying when you're angry about something.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 16, 2021)

"_Something_ Olde, _Something New_, _Something Borrowed_, _Something_ Blue, A Sixpence in your Shoe", a bride should wear or carry.....


----------



## Tish (Jan 16, 2021)

Carry on regardless of what it could bring.


----------



## Repondering (Jan 16, 2021)

*"Bring on the Fembots!", is what R2D2 or C3PO might say......*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 16, 2021)

*Say it like you really mean it.*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 17, 2021)

It would be a good idea to stock up the food cupboard.


----------



## Sparky (Jan 17, 2021)

Cupboard was bare but old Mother Hubbard struggled on


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 17, 2021)

On Dancer on Prancer.....aww forget it....Xmas is over.....


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 17, 2021)

Over-seasoning food can make it inedible.


----------



## Tish (Jan 17, 2021)

Inedible food is not for human consumption.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 17, 2021)

Consumption of cake is okay, but over-consumption of it, may not be a good idea.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 17, 2021)

Idea for a story can suddenly pop into your head in the middle of the night.


----------



## Sparky (Jan 18, 2021)

Night after night the night comes back


----------



## Kaila (Jan 18, 2021)

Back cover of a book, (back when books had covers  )
usually had an author's short biography.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 18, 2021)

Biography of well-known persons can give surprising information.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 18, 2021)

Information needs to be carefully checked as to the sources.


----------



## Tish (Jan 18, 2021)

Sources are vital.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 18, 2021)

Vital to our health is not too much consumption of alcohol.....


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 19, 2021)

Alcohol and chocolate make a great combination.


----------



## Sparky (Jan 19, 2021)

Combination locks work better when you remember the sequence


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 19, 2021)

Sequence of alphabetical books is easier to find what you're looking for.....


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 19, 2021)

For me, I would rather watch a movie instead of watching the News.


----------



## Tish (Jan 19, 2021)

News is really overrated.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 19, 2021)

Overrated films are always disappointing.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 19, 2021)

Disappointing things don't make me happy.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 20, 2021)

Happy politicians....can you think of any?


----------



## Sparky (Jan 20, 2021)

Any old port in a storm


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 20, 2021)

Storm force winds are causing havoc.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 20, 2021)

Havoc is often caused by lunatics


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 20, 2021)

Lunatics are everywhere these days.....


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 20, 2021)

Days are gradually getting lighter.


----------



## Tish (Jan 20, 2021)

Lighters produce fire.


----------



## Repondering (Jan 20, 2021)

Fire is what I lit in my wood burning stove tonight.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 21, 2021)

Tonight there is a warning of floods.


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 21, 2021)

*Floods get everything wet.*


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 21, 2021)

Wet weather coming tomorrow


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 21, 2021)

Tomorrow snow is forecast.


----------



## Tish (Jan 21, 2021)

Forecasts are often wrong.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 21, 2021)

Wrong pants to wear with that shirt.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 21, 2021)

Shirt with deep purple and orange catches my eye.....


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 21, 2021)

Eye to eye is hard to see unless you look in a mirror


----------



## Repondering (Jan 21, 2021)

Mirror lies to me.....photographs speak the merciless truth.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 21, 2021)

Truth is stranger than fiction.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 21, 2021)

Fiction books are on one shelf, non-fiction on another.


----------



## Meringue (Jan 22, 2021)

Another day another dollar, some folks like to remark


----------



## Sparky (Jan 22, 2021)

Remark able things are really remarkable


----------



## Kaila (Jan 22, 2021)

Remarkable the phrases and sentences we come up with.


----------



## Tish (Jan 22, 2021)

With or without you.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 22, 2021)

You will never understand how hard your parents worked to keep food on the table.


----------



## Meringue (Jan 22, 2021)

Table manners should always be observed.


----------



## Repondering (Jan 22, 2021)

Observed universe is vaster than we can possibly imagine.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 23, 2021)

Imagine the world without water!


----------



## Sparky (Jan 23, 2021)

Water to make tea is widely used


----------



## Kaila (Jan 23, 2021)

Used cars can end up costing more than they are worth


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 23, 2021)

Worth doing a bit of research before making a big decision.


----------



## Tish (Jan 23, 2021)

Decisions are the result of thorough research.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 23, 2021)

Research anything, new or old, online these days.....


----------



## Kaila (Jan 23, 2021)

Days remain light outdoors, a little later, very recently


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 24, 2021)

Recently, the weather has been very erratic.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 24, 2021)

Erratic words mean nothing.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 24, 2021)

"Nothing new" is usually taken as bad, but sometimes, it might mean something _good...._


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 24, 2021)

Good news can mean different things to different people.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 24, 2021)

People often insult others.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 24, 2021)

Others at a family gathering can include friends also......


----------



## Tish (Jan 24, 2021)

Also, those family members had better bring a plate.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 24, 2021)

Plate with something delicious on it; not empty!


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 25, 2021)

Empty vases are just crying out for flowers.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 25, 2021)

Flowers in my empty vases, would be so very enjoyable!


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 25, 2021)

Enjoyable cup of a warm beverage is so comforting....


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 25, 2021)

Comforting warmth is so welcome after a walk in the cold.


----------



## Tish (Jan 25, 2021)

Cold Mornings is what I am looking forward to.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 25, 2021)

To Australia, and back to northern USA, would be fun, in another time.

(Alternate:  To northern USA, I wish you could come for a visit and enjoy a cold morning, but it would have to be at a very different sort of time.  )


----------



## Repondering (Jan 25, 2021)

Time would be really interesting if we could ride it in both directions.


----------



## tinytn (Jan 25, 2021)

*Directions are now in google form to take you to where ever you need to go.*


----------



## Sparky (Jan 26, 2021)

Go to Tipperary and see how far it is


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 26, 2021)

Is it a long way?


----------



## Kaila (Jan 26, 2021)

Way across the Oceans, some of us here, live from one another.


----------



## Tish (Jan 26, 2021)

Kaila said:


> To Australia, and back to northern USA, would be fun, in another time.
> 
> (Alternate:  To northern USA, I wish you could come for a visit and enjoy a cold morning, but it would have to be at a very different sort of time.  )


Me too


----------



## Tish (Jan 26, 2021)

Another day has come and gone.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 26, 2021)

Gone with the wind was a movie classic.....


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 27, 2021)

Classic clothing is the style I personally prefer.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 27, 2021)

Prefer with, or without, ice cream on top?


----------



## Sparky (Jan 27, 2021)

Top spinning is okay for a while


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 27, 2021)

While dog sitting, brush his teeth if you can......


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 27, 2021)

Can you pat your head and rub your tummy at the same time?


----------



## Tish (Jan 27, 2021)

Time for Coffee.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 27, 2021)

Coffee or tea, would you prefer?


----------



## Repondering (Jan 27, 2021)

Prefer coffee in morning, tea in afternoon and chocolate at night.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 28, 2021)

Night is when we can all relax.


----------



## Sparky (Jan 28, 2021)

Relax and the sandman will sprinkle sand in your eyes


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 28, 2021)

Eyes down and ready for bingo.


----------



## Tish (Jan 28, 2021)

Bingo was his name O


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 28, 2021)

Name your favourite cartoon character.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 28, 2021)

Character assassinations are not allowed here....


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 29, 2021)

Here you can express opinions you normally have to keep to yourself.


----------



## Sparky (Jan 29, 2021)

Yourself knows you better that anyone


----------



## Meringue (Jan 29, 2021)

Anyone who has a heart cares.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 29, 2021)

Cares and woes are things we all have to deal with.


----------



## tinytn (Jan 29, 2021)

*Cares about the health of everyone.*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 29, 2021)

Everyone in the town was walking in the park this morning!


----------



## Tish (Jan 29, 2021)

Mornings are indeed glorious.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 29, 2021)

Glorious full moon out tonight....


----------



## Kaila (Jan 29, 2021)

Tonight hoping for better sleep.....


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 29, 2021)

Sleep comes for some and not for others....


----------



## Gemma (Jan 29, 2021)

Other side of the road is where the chicken crossed to.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 30, 2021)

To compete with the other birds for scraps.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 30, 2021)

Scraps of pastry dough, baked, taste delicious


----------



## tinytn (Jan 30, 2021)

Delicious and i ate them all


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 30, 2021)

All kinds of pastry are listed in my cookery book.


----------



## Tish (Jan 30, 2021)

Books on all subjects can be found in the Library.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 30, 2021)

Library is closed due to the pandemic, until further notice.


----------



## tinytn (Jan 30, 2021)

*Notice is given every weekend after weekend and day after day..*


----------



## Repondering (Jan 30, 2021)

*Day trips in the right location are very entertaining.*


----------



## Gemma (Jan 30, 2021)

Entertaining to see the kittens so playful.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 31, 2021)

Playful puppies and kittens are a popular subject for videos.


----------



## Tish (Jan 31, 2021)

Videos are great to watch on cold days.


----------



## Meringue (Jan 31, 2021)

Days are getting longer now.


----------



## tinytn (Jan 31, 2021)

*Now we have time to play longer.*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 31, 2021)

Longer and longer Pinocchio's nose grew with each lie he told.....


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 1, 2021)

Told people to text me instead of phoning.


----------



## Gemma (Feb 1, 2021)

Phoning is becoming a thing of the past.


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 1, 2021)

Past mistakes can still bounce back on you.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 1, 2021)

You and me have been on this forum quite awhile now....


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 1, 2021)

Now is the time to reflect on what lies ahead.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 1, 2021)

Ahead of this virus are other countries.....


----------



## tinytn (Feb 1, 2021)

*Countries that are worse off then we are..*


----------



## Tish (Feb 1, 2021)

Are the statistics we read accurate?


----------



## Gemma (Feb 1, 2021)

Accurate weather forecast would sure be welcomed!


----------



## Repondering (Feb 1, 2021)

Welcomed in the new year a month ago, I hope things get better.


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 1, 2021)

Better be optimistic, otherwise we will all go under.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 2, 2021)

Under my desk I have a footstool so as to keep my feet rested


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 2, 2021)

Rested and refreshed is how we should feel when we wake in the morning.


----------



## Tish (Feb 2, 2021)

Morning is time for coffee.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 2, 2021)

Coffee I've never been able to drink.....


----------



## Kaila (Feb 2, 2021)

Drink water, in between other beverages


----------



## Gemma (Feb 2, 2021)

Beverages, like water, are best served with ice.


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 3, 2021)

Ice on pavements is something I dread.


----------



## Tish (Feb 3, 2021)

Dreading things beyond our control is futile.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 4, 2021)

Futile things, we sometimes feel compelled to do anyway.


----------



## tinytn (Feb 4, 2021)

anyway , that is a part of our life and we have to live with it.


----------



## Meringue (Feb 4, 2021)

It never rains but it pours usually.


----------



## Tish (Feb 4, 2021)

Usually, the weather report is completely wrong.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 4, 2021)

Wrong answer on quiz, lowers your grade.


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 5, 2021)

Grade results for hygiene in shops and restaurants is something long over-due.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 5, 2021)

Over-due bills can cause many problems!


----------



## Tish (Feb 5, 2021)

Problems occur when you don't follow directions.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 5, 2021)

Directions are often incomplete.


----------



## RubyK (Feb 5, 2021)

Incomplete test papers get a low grade.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 5, 2021)

Grade yourself before anyone else grades you, as your self-grade is more important.


----------



## Repondering (Feb 5, 2021)

Important information should only be shared with carefully considered people.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 5, 2021)

People who love people ....are the.....most loving.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 5, 2021)

Loving our snowy winter here in my area.......


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 5, 2021)

Area where I live is very hilly.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 6, 2021)

Hilly terrain can be dangerous to drive on....


----------



## Tish (Feb 6, 2021)

On the mantel, there is always room for another picture.


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 6, 2021)

Picture a room which has no fireplace.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 6, 2021)

Fireplace without proper caution can be dangerous


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 6, 2021)

Dangerous to hang a mirror above a fire.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 7, 2021)

Fire spreads rapidly, so try not to let it get started.


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 7, 2021)

Started so many projects but haven't finished them.


----------



## Tish (Feb 7, 2021)

Them there, are up to no good.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 7, 2021)

Good sentences being posted above


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 7, 2021)

Above the clouds is a birds-eye view.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 8, 2021)

View is limited but still very much appreciated!


----------



## Sparky (Feb 8, 2021)

Appreciated the chocolates but, the box was half empty..


----------



## Kaila (Feb 8, 2021)

Empty halfway was better than completely


----------



## Tish (Feb 8, 2021)

Completely confused about where the other half of the chocolates have gone?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 8, 2021)

Gone, those missing chocolates are, to someplace where they shall never be seen again.


----------



## Gemma (Feb 8, 2021)

Again, if I may ask, will those chocolates be replaced soon?


----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 8, 2021)

Soon, as in a Valentine gift....


----------



## Kaila (Feb 8, 2021)

Gift yourself with something you wish someone else would present


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 9, 2021)

Present company is very welcome.


----------



## Sparky (Feb 9, 2021)

Welcome, to a new replacement full box of chocolates ..


----------



## Kaila (Feb 9, 2021)

Chocolates are welcome, yes, but I think I'll have some good food for a meal, first!


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 9, 2021)

First, we need to make sure we have food in the cupboard.


----------



## Tish (Feb 9, 2021)

Cupboards are notorious hiding places.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 9, 2021)

Places to hide my snacks stash is in my bedroom


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 10, 2021)

Bedroom furniture can be purely decorative.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 10, 2021)

Decorative scarf adds style or fun, to an outfit.


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 10, 2021)

Outfit is complete when everything is co-ordinated.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 10, 2021)

Co-ordinated people can stand on their head and wave hello.


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 10, 2021)

Hello has become the norm when answering the phone.


----------



## Sparky (Feb 10, 2021)

Phone the other one if the first one doesn't answer


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 10, 2021)

Answer the door with rollers in your hair, and you'll scare off intruders.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 10, 2021)

Intruders might be attempting to  deliver packages meant for your neighbor.


----------



## Tish (Feb 10, 2021)

Neighbors can be very nosey.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 10, 2021)

Nosey family members are considered caring people.....


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 10, 2021)

People love to know what is happening in other folks lives.


----------



## Sparky (Feb 11, 2021)

Lives of the mayfly are soon over


----------



## Tish (Feb 11, 2021)

Over the cuckoo's nest, you go.


----------



## Gemma (Feb 11, 2021)

Go over to Tish's house, I hear she have some delicious cookies!


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 12, 2021)

Cookies are only given as a reward.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 12, 2021)

Reward with cookies, for which behaviors?


----------



## Sparky (Feb 12, 2021)

Behaviours such as, stopping yodeling, could result in cookie awards...


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 12, 2021)

Awards should not be confused with bribes.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 12, 2021)

Bribes should not be expected for stopping being very annoying, 
or for limiting jumping on the bed.


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 12, 2021)

Bed seems like a good idea right now.


----------



## Tish (Feb 12, 2021)

Now is the time for coffee.


----------



## Gemma (Feb 12, 2021)

Coffee tastes the best when it's brewed fresh.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 12, 2021)

Fresh snow looks white and clean


----------



## Repondering (Feb 12, 2021)

Clean furnace filters make for more efficient home heating in this winter of bitter cold.


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 12, 2021)

Cold drinks give me hiccups.


----------



## Sparky (Feb 13, 2021)

Hiccups are inconvenient in the library


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 13, 2021)

Library books must be returned.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 13, 2021)

Returned library books should go to the correct location.


----------



## Tish (Feb 13, 2021)

Location is important when buying a house.


----------



## Gemma (Feb 13, 2021)

House hunting can be exhausting.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 13, 2021)

Exhausting tasks can only be put off , for so long, before they must be tackled.


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 14, 2021)

Tackled a mugger and sat on him until the police arrived.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 14, 2021)

Arrived at my destination, only to find it was not at all, what I'd wished for or Expected.


----------



## Sparky (Feb 14, 2021)

Expected a pie with something inside


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 14, 2021)

Inside the cupboard was a corpse.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 14, 2021)

Corpse of Praying Mantis insect, found in the flower box


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 14, 2021)

Box of chocolates is almost empty.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 14, 2021)

Empty box of chocolates is disappointing


----------



## Tish (Feb 14, 2021)

Disappointing moments are never forgotten.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 14, 2021)

Forgotten mistakes might be repeated


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 15, 2021)

Repeated words in the same sentence can show a lack of forethought.


----------



## Sparky (Feb 15, 2021)

Forethought is a wiser alternative to being reckless


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 15, 2021)

Reckless actions often lead to prosecution.


----------



## Tish (Feb 15, 2021)

Prosecution is only as good as the legal case.


----------



## Repondering (Feb 15, 2021)

Case of uncontrollable giggling is fun but doesn't present a tone of dignity.


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 15, 2021)

Dignity and self-respect are not valued in our modern world.


----------



## Tish (Feb 16, 2021)

World wide the weather is unbelievable.


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 16, 2021)

Unbelievable love stories are not worth reading.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 16, 2021)

Reading is something I have enjoyed my entire life.


----------



## Patch (Feb 16, 2021)

Life is like a box of chocolates... and Valentine's Day chocolates are 60% off!!!


----------



## Kaila (Feb 16, 2021)

Off to the store we go, for the purchase!


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 17, 2021)

Purchase a new dress for the spring....live in hope!


----------



## Gemma (Feb 17, 2021)

Hope is the only thing stronger than fear.


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 17, 2021)

Fear of heights puts people off living in high-rise buildings.


----------



## Patch (Feb 17, 2021)

Buildings, like opinions, will not stand if put together with inferior materials.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 17, 2021)

Materials may be reused for new purposes, when the original item is no longer functioning.


----------



## Sparky (Feb 17, 2021)

Functioning toilets are so much better than those others


----------



## Patch (Feb 17, 2021)

"Others", when speaking of toilets, used to be rough cut boards in a small shack... often delivering splinters to tender regions.


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 17, 2021)

Regions of the world are still unexplored.


----------



## RubyK (Feb 17, 2021)

Unexplored areas of the world are few and far between.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 17, 2021)

_Between a rock and a hard place,_
is what they say... in order to describe circumstances in which, we often find ourselves.


----------



## Tish (Feb 17, 2021)

Ourselves are really the only people we can depend on.


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 17, 2021)

On one minute off the next


----------



## Patch (Feb 17, 2021)

Next week will seem like summertime after the freezing cold we've seen this past few days.


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 18, 2021)

Days like these can be misleading as Winter is not finished yet.


----------



## Patch (Feb 18, 2021)

Yet to decide on how to spend my day, my sole accomplishment... so far... has been the task of replacing the rear end in my recliner!!!


----------



## Kaila (Feb 18, 2021)

Recliner might dump you out onto the floor, if you're not careful!


----------



## Sparky (Feb 18, 2021)

Careful moths always avoid the light


----------



## Glowworm (Feb 18, 2021)

light at the end of the tunnel might be a train approaching


----------



## Tish (Feb 18, 2021)

Approaching trains should not be ignored.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 18, 2021)

Ignored laundry pile, grows larger on its own.


----------



## Patch (Feb 18, 2021)

Own your mistakes, turning them into learning experiences.


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 18, 2021)

Experiences as children determine our outlook on life.


----------



## Glowworm (Feb 19, 2021)

Life on earth is under threat


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 19, 2021)

Threat of doom seems to make little impression on some people.


----------



## Glowworm (Feb 19, 2021)

People who need people are the luckiest people in the world


----------



## Kaila (Feb 19, 2021)

World cooperation is an illusive goal


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 19, 2021)

Goal posts have been moved again.


----------



## Tish (Feb 19, 2021)

Again I find myself in trouble.


----------



## Gemma (Feb 19, 2021)

Trouble is my middle name, so says my mother.


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 19, 2021)

Mother love is something of a mystery.


----------



## Patch (Feb 20, 2021)

Mystery surrounds us, filling us with anticipation.


----------



## RubyK (Feb 20, 2021)

Anticipation of former U.S. president's actions filled me with anxiety.


----------



## Glowworm (Feb 20, 2021)

Anxiety is just a state of mind


----------



## Gemma (Feb 20, 2021)

Mind your P's and Q's and everything will be alright.


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 20, 2021)

Alright to kid yourself, but don't try to kid others.


----------



## Sparky (Feb 20, 2021)

Others over there look similar to those other others over here..


----------



## Kaila (Feb 20, 2021)

Here, there's snow on the ground outdoors.


----------



## Patch (Feb 20, 2021)

Outdoors the sun is shining, the birds are signing, and I'm stuck inside typing out answers to these stupid games!!!  :>)


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 20, 2021)

Games can stimulate the mind.


----------



## Patch (Feb 20, 2021)

"Mind your manners" is a common phrase used by parents when embarrassed by their children in public.


----------



## Tish (Feb 20, 2021)

Public washrooms always smell.


----------



## Gemma (Feb 20, 2021)

Smell the aroma coming from the oven while the apple pie is baking?


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 20, 2021)

Baking cakes is something I love to do.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 20, 2021)

Do you have some cake or cookies to share?


----------



## Patch (Feb 20, 2021)

Share you cookies and I'll share my coffee.


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 20, 2021)

Coffee cake with chocolate icing is yummy.


----------



## Glowworm (Feb 21, 2021)

Yummy yummy yummy I've got love in my tummy


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 21, 2021)

Tummy ache is often an excuse to stay off school.


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 21, 2021)

School today isn't always easy


----------



## Patch (Feb 21, 2021)

"Easy" is not, necessarily, conducive to learning.


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 21, 2021)

Learning a new language can be quite enlightening.


----------



## Glowworm (Feb 21, 2021)

Enlightening is a difficult word to start a sentence with


----------



## Kaila (Feb 21, 2021)

_With what? I asked, when told to fix a household item that was broken._


----------



## Sparky (Feb 21, 2021)

Broken into the locked cookie jar,.. but the cookies were gone


----------



## Patch (Feb 21, 2021)

Gone are glorious days of yore when I walked five miles back and forth to school... if deep snow... uphill both ways!


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 21, 2021)

Ways of travelling down a snowy hill are not difficult to imagine.


----------



## Tish (Feb 21, 2021)

Imagine all the cookies being gone.


----------



## Patch (Feb 21, 2021)

Gone are the days of knowing everyone in the room to wondering "Who am I and why am I here?"


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 22, 2021)

Here and there, you can still find pockets of wild flowers.


----------



## Glowworm (Feb 22, 2021)

Flowers look best in the garden


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 22, 2021)

Garden centres are doing a roaring trade at this time of the year.


----------



## Sparky (Feb 22, 2021)

Year of the Ox,.. I think..


----------



## Tish (Feb 22, 2021)

Think logically before you make a decision.


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 22, 2021)

Decision making is sometimes difficult.


----------



## Patch (Feb 22, 2021)

Difficult tasks completed can evidence excellent work ethic.


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 23, 2021)

Ethic and morals vary in different cultures.


----------



## Patch (Feb 23, 2021)

Cultures can vary depending on race, religion, and geographic location.


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 23, 2021)

Location of treasure always attracts prospectors.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 23, 2021)

Prospectors work hard, at trying to be lucky.


----------



## Tish (Feb 23, 2021)

Lucky is the person that doesn't have to wish for anything.


----------



## Gemma (Feb 23, 2021)

Anything is possible if you have the mindset, will and desire to do it and put the time in.


----------



## Patch (Feb 23, 2021)

In case you need help, call someone else since I'm going to bed!!!


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 23, 2021)

Bed rest is all I need tonight


----------



## Patch (Feb 23, 2021)

Tonight, all the news seems to be centered around Tiger Woods' auto accident.


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 23, 2021)

Accident...I haven't seen the news so know nothing about it.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 24, 2021)

It is odd how it replaced ALL other topics!


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 24, 2021)

Topics are chosen according to someone's opinion on what ranks most important.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 24, 2021)

Important to some, but less so,  to others


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 24, 2021)

Others might think differently, which is how arguments start.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 24, 2021)

Start with _any_ _statement, _and someone will disagree


----------



## Sparky (Feb 24, 2021)

Disagree with that,.. or maybe I don't


----------



## Patch (Feb 24, 2021)

Don't agree, disagree, or remain neutral?


----------



## Tish (Feb 24, 2021)

Neutral is just a fancy way of saying Fence sitting.


----------



## Patch (Feb 24, 2021)

'Sitting Bull' was a Teton Dakota Indian Chief whose story of resistance is written in United States history books.


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 24, 2021)

Books are often written from one person's point of view.


----------



## Patch (Feb 25, 2021)

"View" is often just an opinion developed by one's social environment.


----------



## Tish (Feb 25, 2021)

Environments are very important to wildlife.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 25, 2021)

Wildlife can show up in unexpected places


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 25, 2021)

Places that you visit don't always meet your expectations.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 25, 2021)

Expectations often lead to larger disappointments


----------



## Tish (Feb 25, 2021)

Disappointments are all part of life.


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 25, 2021)

Life after death is something most people are curious about.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 25, 2021)

About that UFO in the sky....is it a jet or a plane?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 25, 2021)

Plane with loud motors, flew overhead.


----------



## Patch (Feb 25, 2021)

Overhead lines downed in a storm can result in power outages, leaving people without lights and heat.


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 25, 2021)

Heat on sore muscles eases the pain.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 26, 2021)

Pain in the neck, Or, Pain in the foot, Or Pain in the...... are common expressions.


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 26, 2021)

Expressions of sympathy can sound trite.


----------



## Patch (Feb 26, 2021)

Trite responses can hurt feelings and endanger one's reputation as a caring person.


----------



## Tish (Feb 26, 2021)

Person of interest is never as interesting as you would think.


----------



## Patch (Feb 26, 2021)

Think before you speak!!!


----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 26, 2021)

Speak now or forever hold your peace....


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 26, 2021)

Peace is something we each find in our own way.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 27, 2021)

*Way is not the way to spell weigh *


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 27, 2021)

Weigh, way and whey all sound the same but have totally different meanings.


----------



## Sparky (Feb 27, 2021)

Meanings of life still raises questions..


----------



## Patch (Feb 27, 2021)

Questions, sometimes, are best left unanswered.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 27, 2021)

Unanswered texts can be considered rude.....


----------



## Tish (Feb 27, 2021)

Rude people can be very annoying.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 27, 2021)

PopsnTuff said:


> Speak now or forever hold your peace....



_Annoying_ to me, is that they always say this, when, in my opinion,
it's already _too late_; They should have spoken up long before that moment,
or forever hold their peace, in _My Opinion!
_


----------



## Patch (Feb 27, 2021)

"Opinion" is something that many people feel theirs is fact while others' are fiction.


----------



## Gemma (Feb 27, 2021)

Fiction sales are higher than nonfiction sales.


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 27, 2021)

Sales of certain goods are seasonal.


----------



## Patch (Feb 28, 2021)

Seasonal dress can vary, dramatically, depending on the geographical location.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 28, 2021)

Location might determine, whether or not, you need to be wearing extra layers.


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 28, 2021)

Layers on a cake give opportunity for experimenting.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 28, 2021)

Experimenting with recipes can lead to a dessert disaster


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 28, 2021)

Disaster movies can be too over the top.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 28, 2021)

Top shelf has something on it, I haven't seen for a very long time.


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 28, 2021)

Time was, when anything not needed got dumped in the attic.


----------



## Sparky (Feb 28, 2021)

Attic treasures could contain an unknown Rembrandt painting


----------



## Tish (Feb 28, 2021)

Painting the house can be very boring.


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 28, 2021)

Boring tasks give your mind a chance to daydream.


----------



## Patch (Feb 28, 2021)

Daydream while using power tools and you may have night dreams about the day you lost your fingers!


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 28, 2021)

Fingers are said to be a clue to personality.


----------



## Patch (Mar 1, 2021)

Personality characteristics quite often define if a person is assumed to be an extrovert or an introvert.


----------



## Tish (Mar 1, 2021)

Introverts are people that keep to themselves.


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 2, 2021)

Themselves suggests that you are not one of them.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 2, 2021)

Them llamas wont stop doing llama things


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 2, 2021)

Things that are bad for your health are always too tempting.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 2, 2021)

Tempting but not good for you;  Not tempting but good for you;
are 2 of the common food groups.


----------



## Tish (Mar 2, 2021)

Groups often have the same mentality.


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 2, 2021)

Mentality often dictates behaviour.


----------



## Tish (Mar 3, 2021)

Behaviour is essential in social situations.


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 3, 2021)

Situations that happen aren't always good.


----------



## Patch (Mar 3, 2021)

Good preparation is instrumental in accomplishment of a difficult task.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 3, 2021)

Task by task, even in parts and small steps, much can be accomplished.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 3, 2021)

Accomplished paying my monthly bills today....


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 3, 2021)

Today, I'm hoping to do some shopping.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 4, 2021)

Shopping methods have changed dramatically, in recent years.


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 4, 2021)

Years in the future, what will people think of what is happening now.


----------



## Patch (Mar 4, 2021)

Now is the time for all good men to come to the aid of your fellow Senior Forum  Games players.


----------



## Tish (Mar 4, 2021)

Players can be very emotional.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 4, 2021)

Emotional reactions might be expected, or could be unpredictable.


----------



## Patch (Mar 4, 2021)

Unpredictable weather seems farcical with all the technology we have in other professions.


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 4, 2021)

Professions usually mean a higher income and better standard of living than manual labourers.


----------



## Tish (Mar 5, 2021)

Labourers are essential to building a house.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 5, 2021)

House across the street is being remodeled.....


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 5, 2021)

Remodelled devices are not always a good choice.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 6, 2021)

Choice between spinach or cake should be easy


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 6, 2021)

Easy chairs are for relaxing.


----------



## Tish (Mar 6, 2021)

Relaxing is one of my favorite thing to do.


----------



## Patch (Mar 6, 2021)

Do your best to show appreciation for those who give you support when you need it most.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 6, 2021)

Most important reminder that is, in above post!  ^^^


----------



## Patch (Mar 6, 2021)

'Post and frame' type buildings are often utilized in agricultural applications for maintenance shops and farm equipment storage.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 6, 2021)

Storage of old antiques should be carefully packed......


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 6, 2021)

Packed away all my winter clothes, ready for summer.


----------



## Patch (Mar 7, 2021)

Summer is on its way, bringing lots of golf and my usual "farmer's tan"!


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 7, 2021)

Tan your hide, used to be a threat.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 7, 2021)

Threat me not, if you want to be considered a friend.


----------



## Tish (Mar 7, 2021)

Friend or Foe I will treat you as you treat me.


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 7, 2021)

Me and you is bad grammar.


----------



## Tish (Mar 8, 2021)

Grammar is essential.


----------



## Patch (Mar 8, 2021)

"Essential" has been used to categorize numerous occupations during the pandemic.


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 8, 2021)

Pandemic of this magnitude is very unusual.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 9, 2021)

Unusual events have become more frequent.


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 9, 2021)

Frequent events always keep people busy.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 9, 2021)

Busy bees get buzzing


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 9, 2021)

Buzzing in my ears means that I'm stressed.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 9, 2021)

Stressed rymes with dressed...


----------



## Tish (Mar 9, 2021)

Dressed to the nines.


----------



## Patch (Mar 9, 2021)

Nines on a par five can ruin an otherwise good round of golf.


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 9, 2021)

Golf courses can turn out to be nature reserves.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 10, 2021)

Reserves might be the UK term for the USA term, preserves,
OR it might simply be one of many typo's that our spellcheckers do not spot.


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 10, 2021)

Spot, my  wonderful Dalmatian,  loves  to chase after firetrucks.


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 10, 2021)

Kaila said:


> Reserves might be the UK term for the USA term, preserves,
> OR it might simply be one of many typo's that our spellcheckers do not spot.


Reserves is the correct word for a piece of land set aside for the protection of wildlife.


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 10, 2021)

Firetrucks are called fire-engines in Britain.


----------



## Tish (Mar 10, 2021)

Britain is a very long lockdown,


----------



## Patch (Mar 10, 2021)

Lockdown strategy has been an effect means of fighting the pandemic beset upon humanity.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 10, 2021)

Humanity should take better care of our planet.....


----------



## SetWave (Mar 10, 2021)

Planet X awaits . . .


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 10, 2021)

Awaits but is not welcoming, I hope.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 11, 2021)

Hope for better days ahead,
 while doing some small things to attempt to help that to happen.


----------



## SetWave (Mar 11, 2021)

Happen to find my lost shoe?


----------



## Patch (Mar 11, 2021)

Shoe soles worn thin can be a sign of poor souls who have fallen on hard times.


----------



## Tish (Mar 11, 2021)

Times are changing.


----------



## SetWave (Mar 11, 2021)

Changing money.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 11, 2021)

Money helps to solve some problems,
 but does nothing to help solve others.


----------



## SetWave (Mar 11, 2021)

Others might disagree.


----------



## Patch (Mar 11, 2021)

Disagree, if you must, with facts and knowledge instead of fantasies and falsehoods.


----------



## SetWave (Mar 11, 2021)

Falsehoods and fantasies abound.


----------



## Patch (Mar 12, 2021)

"Abound" means to be prevalent in large quantities... for which I would argue does not pertain to common sense in today's society.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 12, 2021)

Society girls have an active social life....


----------



## Gemma (Mar 12, 2021)

Life without chocolate, is like Peanuts without Snoopy.


----------



## SetWave (Mar 12, 2021)

Snoop flew a Sopwith.


----------



## Tish (Mar 12, 2021)

Sopwith Camels flew on the front line.


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 12, 2021)

Line up for your dinner.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 13, 2021)

Dinner is ready


----------



## Patch (Mar 13, 2021)

Ready or not, I'm gonna chow down!


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 13, 2021)

Down to the Honky-tonk we go,   to party.


----------



## Patch (Mar 13, 2021)

Party favors were chitterlings and mountain oysters.


----------



## RubyK (Mar 13, 2021)

Oysters are one of my least favorite foods.


----------



## Patch (Mar 13, 2021)

Foods we crave are not always the best for a healthy diet.


----------



## Tish (Mar 13, 2021)

Diets are so difficult.


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 14, 2021)

Difficult tasks are best tackled with enthusiasm.


----------



## Patch (Mar 14, 2021)

Enthusiasm is contagious!


----------



## Tish (Mar 14, 2021)

Contagious people need to stay home.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 14, 2021)

Home is a place where we spend many hours.


----------



## Patch (Mar 14, 2021)

Hours from now, I hope to rise to greet a day of golf and warm sunshine.


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 14, 2021)

Sunshine would be welcome where I'm living.


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 15, 2021)

Living in the past was much less complicated than today.


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 15, 2021)

Today we all facing so many challenges it seems.


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 15, 2021)

Seems to be getting cold again.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 15, 2021)

Again and again, people repeat the same mistakes...


----------



## RubyK (Mar 15, 2021)

Mistakes are often forgotten.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 15, 2021)

Forgotten mistakes might be for the best, unless it means the same ones are continually repeated.


----------



## Patch (Mar 15, 2021)

Repeated transgressions would seem to exhibit the inability to learn from one's mistakes.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 15, 2021)

Mistakes can sometimes lead to wonderful surprises.


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 15, 2021)

Surprises are nice when they are good ones.


----------



## Patch (Mar 15, 2021)

Ones on a golf scorecard are extremely rare.


----------



## Tish (Mar 15, 2021)

Rare gems are most precious.


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 16, 2021)

Precious ornaments are often locked away out of sight.


----------



## Tish (Mar 16, 2021)

Sight is a wonderful thing to have.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 16, 2021)

Have hope.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 16, 2021)

Hope can be a female name also.....


----------



## SetWave (Mar 16, 2021)

Also enclosed is my phone number.


----------



## Gemma (Mar 16, 2021)

Number where I can call you doesn't work.


----------



## SetWave (Mar 16, 2021)

Work has been delayed.


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 17, 2021)

Delayed departure can be very frustrating.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 17, 2021)

Frustrating when a phone number doesnt work repeatedly


----------



## tinytn (Mar 17, 2021)

*Repeatedly ,the phone rings all day from those  Robot  calls.*


----------



## SetWave (Mar 17, 2021)

Calls automatically go to voicemail.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 17, 2021)

Voicemail has a voice, but no answers to my questions


----------



## SetWave (Mar 17, 2021)

Questions go unanswered.


----------



## Patch (Mar 17, 2021)

Unanswered questions can sometimes motivate one to rely on Google for assistance.


----------



## Tish (Mar 17, 2021)

Assistance is not always available.


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 18, 2021)

Available options may be found in a library.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 18, 2021)

Library is a great place to browse


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 18, 2021)

Browse around the shops is something we can't do right now.


----------



## SetWave (Mar 18, 2021)

Now we'll just need to wait.


----------



## Patch (Mar 18, 2021)

Wait patiently while the world catches up.


----------



## tinytn (Mar 18, 2021)

Up the downhill slope again.


----------



## Patch (Mar 18, 2021)

Again... again... again... as if we live life on a treadmill.


----------



## tinytn (Mar 18, 2021)

*Treadmill can be very useful when staying inside all day.,,*


----------



## Sparky (Mar 18, 2021)

Day on the treadmill is best left to hamsters


----------



## Kaila (Mar 18, 2021)

Hamsters must get tired of looking at large human faces.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 18, 2021)

Faces from old photos look so young....


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 18, 2021)

Young trees are easily transplanted.


----------



## Tish (Mar 18, 2021)

Transplanted organs can be rejected.


----------



## Patch (Mar 18, 2021)

Rejected advances of suitors may find one living their life as a lonely spinster.


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 19, 2021)

Spinster or old maid.....what is the difference?


----------



## Patch (Mar 19, 2021)

Difference being that one is an unmarried lady while the other is a card game played by children.  :>)


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 19, 2021)

Children should be taught Patience!


----------



## Kaila (Mar 19, 2021)

Patience is very often rewarded.


----------



## Tish (Mar 19, 2021)

Rewarded a job well done.


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 20, 2021)

Done my best to cope, but sometimes you are over-whelmed.


----------



## Tish (Mar 20, 2021)

Over-whelmed is the feeling of not knowing how to start something.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 20, 2021)

Something is making me itchy....


----------



## Kaila (Mar 20, 2021)

Itchy skin is very annoying.


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 21, 2021)

Annoying midges can spoil a day out in the countryside.


----------



## Patch (Mar 21, 2021)

Countryside, Kansas was incorporated as a city in 1951, but in 2002 voted to consolidate with Mission, Kansas in Johnson County.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 21, 2021)

County laws here are sometimes ridiculous.....


----------



## Tish (Mar 21, 2021)

Ridiculous questions have silly answers.


----------



## Patch (Mar 21, 2021)

Answers given to questions asked of me will be 80% truthful and the other 40% will be falsehoods.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 21, 2021)

Falsehoods were clarified accurately, by your statements!


----------



## SetWave (Mar 21, 2021)

Statements made by me shall be referred to my attorney.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 21, 2021)

Attorney statements are based on past cases.


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 22, 2021)

Cases full of old clothes clutter up my closet.


----------



## Patch (Mar 22, 2021)

Closet secrets could involve actions even the best attorneys could find difficult to defend.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 22, 2021)

Defend your pets against diseases with yearly shots....


----------



## Tish (Mar 22, 2021)

Shots are necessary for good health.


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 23, 2021)

Health food stores are still open.


----------



## Gemma (Mar 23, 2021)

Open your windows and let the fresh air in.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 23, 2021)

In the future we will know what happened in the past


----------



## Kaila (Mar 23, 2021)

Past is getting larger by the moment.


----------



## SetWave (Mar 23, 2021)

Moment by moment life goes by.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 23, 2021)

By signing a document it becomes valid....


----------



## Kaila (Mar 23, 2021)

Valid driver licenses are important for people who drive.


----------



## Tish (Mar 23, 2021)

Valid tickets will get you into the event.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 23, 2021)

^^^^ 

Drive to the event!


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 24, 2021)

Event(s) of kindness are common during the current crisis.


----------



## Patch (Mar 24, 2021)

Crisis intervention professionals are in high demand as violence seems to have become almost the norm in today's society.


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 24, 2021)

Society needs a shake-up.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 24, 2021)

Up the stairs from the basement I go....


----------



## SetWave (Mar 24, 2021)

Go go Godzilla.


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 24, 2021)

Godzilla was not on my list of must-see films.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 24, 2021)

Films of crime and detective work I like.....


----------



## Gemma (Mar 24, 2021)

Like to take a short vacation just for the change of scenery.


----------



## Tish (Mar 24, 2021)

Scenery is absolutely gorgeous around Autumn.


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 25, 2021)

Autumn is my favourite season.


----------



## Gemma (Mar 25, 2021)

Season your chicken well before roasting.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 25, 2021)

Roasting in a hot room, is not conducive to good sleep.


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 25, 2021)

Sleep is often disturbed by noisy neighbours.


----------



## Patch (Mar 25, 2021)

Neighbors like ours are as old as us and are more "nosey" than "noisy"!!


----------



## SetWave (Mar 25, 2021)

Noisy neighbors need naps.


----------



## Patch (Mar 25, 2021)

Naps are mandatory for small tots and those over 70 years of age!


----------



## Tish (Mar 25, 2021)

Age has nothing to do with street smarts.


----------



## SetWave (Mar 25, 2021)

Smarts when you bang your elbow.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 25, 2021)

Elbow in my rib; could it belong to you?


----------



## SetWave (Mar 25, 2021)

You bet it is.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 25, 2021)

Is it always so sharp?


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 26, 2021)

Sharp needles make sewing easier.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 26, 2021)

Easier if I could see better.  

(I spent hours sewing a small mending, couple of days ago
But last word is:  *better )*


----------



## Sparky (Mar 26, 2021)

Better be good if you don't want to sit on the naughty step


----------



## SetWave (Mar 26, 2021)

Step right up.


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 26, 2021)

Up above the world so high, like a diamond in the sky.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 26, 2021)

Sky high is a flying kite....


----------



## Tish (Mar 26, 2021)

Kite flying is great fun.


----------



## SetWave (Mar 26, 2021)

Fun fun fun for everyone.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 26, 2021)

Everyone, gather around.


----------



## SetWave (Mar 26, 2021)

Around and around and getting nowhere.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 26, 2021)

Nowhere in sight, is the place I set my eyeglasses.


----------



## SetWave (Mar 26, 2021)

Eyeglasses sitting on top of your head cannot be found.


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 27, 2021)

Found a slug in my lettuce.


----------



## Patch (Mar 27, 2021)

Lettuce is nothing but rabbit food and should never be consumed by humans!!  :>)


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 27, 2021)

Humans enjoy trying new foods.


----------



## Tish (Mar 27, 2021)

Foods of different cultures are great for a change.


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 28, 2021)

Change your hairstyle now and again.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 28, 2021)

Again and again, I remind myself to be grateful for what I have.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 28, 2021)

Have you brought extra-large Fairy Cakes..


----------



## SetWave (Mar 28, 2021)

Cakes of all shapes and sizes.


----------



## Tish (Mar 28, 2021)

Sizes and shapes offer variety.


----------



## Raven (Mar 28, 2021)

Variety is the spice of life.


----------



## Patch (Mar 28, 2021)

Life happens... and happens... and happens...


----------



## SetWave (Mar 28, 2021)

Happens all the time.


----------



## Gemma (Mar 28, 2021)

Time is of the essence.


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 28, 2021)

Essence of roses is used in Turkish delight.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 29, 2021)

Delight will be felt, at some point this Spring, when I see some fresh tulips in bloom.


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 29, 2021)

Bloom on the cheeks used to be regarded as a sign of good health.


----------



## Tish (Mar 29, 2021)

Health checks are vital.


----------



## Patch (Mar 29, 2021)

Vital information submitted as evidence in a trial needs to be explained to a jury in common English and not in terms only an attorney understands.


----------



## SetWave (Mar 29, 2021)

"Understands nothing," whispered the juror.


----------



## Patch (Mar 30, 2021)

Juror selection can have a direct effect on whether a person is exonerated or convicted.


----------



## Tish (Mar 30, 2021)

Convicted prisoners are not always guilty.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 30, 2021)

Guilty feelings can last many years.


----------



## Patch (Mar 30, 2021)

Years ago... Years and years ago.... Years and years and years ago... I was much younger!


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 30, 2021)

Younger people don't like to be different, and don't develop as individuals.


----------



## Patch (Mar 31, 2021)

Individuals in the same family, same social circles, and same neighborhood can have extremely different opinions on politics, religion, and sex... not one of which should be a dinner table topic.


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 31, 2021)

Topic used to be the name of a chocolate bar.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 31, 2021)

'Bar none' originated from the Brits.....


----------



## SetWave (Mar 31, 2021)

Brits have some great sayings.


----------



## Tish (Mar 31, 2021)

Sayings are not always accurate.


----------



## Gemma (Mar 31, 2021)

Accurate weather forecasts would be most welcomed.


----------



## SetWave (Mar 31, 2021)

Welcomed when finally arrived.


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 31, 2021)

Arrived home yesterday to find that the drain was blocked.


----------



## Patch (Apr 1, 2021)

Blocked by road construction on the street I usually travel, I had to take a detour on my way home.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 1, 2021)

_Home looks very different, _to a fish or a bear, or other species.


----------



## Tish (Apr 1, 2021)

Species are often miscategorized.


----------



## Patch (Apr 1, 2021)

Miscategorized felony convictions in an antiquated filing system cause repetitive criminals to be missed during an investigation.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 1, 2021)

Investigation of what is in my cabinets, reveals what items need to be added to my next grocery shopping list.


----------



## Gemma (Apr 1, 2021)

List is written ahead of time so I don't forget what I am shopping for.


----------



## SetWave (Apr 1, 2021)

For pete's sake will you make up your mind?!?!?


----------



## Patch (Apr 1, 2021)

Mind you manners, young lady, or I will report you to the authorities!


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 1, 2021)

Authorities can sometimes seem too detached from reality.


----------



## Tish (Apr 2, 2021)

Reality is just an Illusion.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 2, 2021)

Illusion magic tricks are a mystery.


----------



## Gemma (Apr 2, 2021)

Mystery novels are the perfect read.


----------



## SetWave (Apr 2, 2021)

Read like your life depended on it.


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 2, 2021)

It all depends on what happens next.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 3, 2021)

Next week, the tulips will be taller.


----------



## Patch (Apr 3, 2021)

Taller children need to be on the back row when the class is staged for the photographer.


----------



## Tish (Apr 3, 2021)

Photographers are only as good as the object they are shooting.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 3, 2021)

Shooting bubbles from a pipe, entertains children.


----------



## SetWave (Apr 3, 2021)

Children should be seen and heard.


----------



## Gemma (Apr 3, 2021)

Heard the first peeps of Spring singing at dusk.


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 4, 2021)

Dusk and twilight are supposed to be a magical time.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 4, 2021)

Time for rest and relaxation is important.


----------



## Tish (Apr 4, 2021)

Important tasks should not be put off.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 4, 2021)

Off to bed, when very exhausted.


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 5, 2021)

Exhausted children mean a peaceful night for everyone.


----------



## Patch (Apr 5, 2021)

"Everyone" is a term often misused, suggesting there are no differences in attitudes or opinions when, in fact, it seems more and more difficult to find a desire in society to just get along.


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 5, 2021)

Along the way to getting older, you meet a lot of obstacles.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 5, 2021)

Obstacles require both perseverance and ingenuity


----------



## Patch (Apr 5, 2021)

Ingenuity is required to "think out of the box".


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 5, 2021)

Ingenuity is not always genuine.


----------



## SetWave (Apr 5, 2021)

Genuine article right here.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 5, 2021)

_Here _in the _box_, are the complete instructions.


----------



## RubyK (Apr 5, 2021)

Instructions for a new appliance are often not read until the owner has problems with it.


----------



## Tish (Apr 5, 2021)

It is true.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 5, 2021)

True blue can refer to the sky.....


----------



## SetWave (Apr 5, 2021)

Sky's the limit.


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 5, 2021)

Limit your spending


----------



## Patch (Apr 5, 2021)

Spending time on "Games" may be a waste, but it is an enjoyable waste.


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 5, 2021)

Cold weather stinks


----------



## Patch (Apr 5, 2021)

Sassycakes said:


> Cold weather stinks


You and I posted sentences starting with "cold" at the very same time.  Rather than step on you, I edited mine to follow yours with "spending".

"Stinks to high heaven" is the answer I have for those who cheat at golf.


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 5, 2021)

Heaven is a state of extreme pleasure.


----------



## Patch (Apr 6, 2021)

'Pleasure' and 'frustration' can both be experienced in a single round of of golf, depending on luck and bounces.


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 6, 2021)

Bounces on a trampoline are fun but don't lose your concentration.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 6, 2021)

Concentration, coordination, and cooperation, all make valuable contributions.


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 6, 2021)

Contributions to a pension fund are compulsory now.


----------



## RubyK (Apr 6, 2021)

Now is the season in Minnesota to "wake up" our gardens.


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 6, 2021)

Gardens are looking pretty now with spring flowers.


----------



## Patch (Apr 6, 2021)

Flowers, under my care, have a propensity to wilt and die.


----------



## Tish (Apr 6, 2021)

Die a birthright


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 6, 2021)

Birthright is often challenged by illegitimate children.


----------



## Tish (Apr 7, 2021)

Children are so much fun.


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 7, 2021)

Fun fairs are part of the entertainment at  seaside resorts.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 8, 2021)

Resorts employ a large number of workers.


----------



## Tish (Apr 8, 2021)

Workers are always needed.


----------



## Gemma (Apr 8, 2021)

Needed to knead the bread dough.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 8, 2021)

Dough may be kept chilled.


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 8, 2021)

Chilled rice can be a source of food poisoning.


----------



## Patch (Apr 9, 2021)

Poisoning rodents can, accidently, be fatal to domestic pets.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 9, 2021)

Pets are very important to many people.


----------



## SetWave (Apr 9, 2021)

People sometimes follow the instructions.


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 9, 2021)

Instructions often pre-suppose some skill on the part of the reader.


----------



## Patch (Apr 9, 2021)

"Reader" too often is not a "doer" thinking they know better than those who have developed, tested, and manufactured the product.


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 9, 2021)

Product quality can determine its success or failure.


----------



## Tish (Apr 9, 2021)

Failure is not an option.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 9, 2021)

Option is to try again, probably by a different method or new plan.


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 9, 2021)

Plan your trip carefully, and you are less likely to encounter problems.


----------



## Mary1949 (Apr 10, 2021)

Problems are best solved together


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 10, 2021)

Together, we approached the lion, one from each side.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 10, 2021)

Side by side, is a fun way to wander along.


----------



## Tish (Apr 10, 2021)

Along the way, they lost their compass.


----------



## Patch (Apr 10, 2021)

Compass needles seem to have been replaced with digital devices.


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 10, 2021)

Devices are getting more complicated.


----------



## Patch (Apr 11, 2021)

Complicated lives could be made so much simpler by more hugs and less hate.


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 11, 2021)

Hate is a word which is rather over-used these days.


----------



## Tish (Apr 11, 2021)

Days went by and lessons got taught.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 11, 2021)

Taught myself, and taught by others, many interesting topics.


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 11, 2021)

Topics of conversation vary according to the people concerned.


----------



## Patch (Apr 12, 2021)

Concerned about the rain dripping through his ceiling, Sam decided purchasing a few buckets to catch the drips was far less expensive than hiring a roofing contractor.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 12, 2021)

Contractor came on a different day than scheduled, which is _not a good way to start!_


----------



## SetWave (Apr 12, 2021)

Start running when the monster appears.


----------



## Gemma (Apr 12, 2021)

Appears to be a myth, that monsters are real.


----------



## SetWave (Apr 12, 2021)

Real and unreal are opposing points of view.


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 12, 2021)

View over the town is what you get when you climb to the top of the hill.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 12, 2021)

Hill between here and there, makes it difficult to get to that destination.


----------



## Tish (Apr 12, 2021)

Destination reached and checked off.


----------



## RubyK (Apr 12, 2021)

Off Hwy 94 is a Perkins Restaurant.


----------



## SetWave (Apr 12, 2021)

Restaurant open to full inside dining will someday be the norm again.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 12, 2021)

Restaurant foods vary greatly in quality.


----------



## SetWave (Apr 12, 2021)

Quality versus quantity is very important.


----------



## Patch (Apr 12, 2021)

Important documents should be stored such that they are safe from fire, water, and thieves.


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 12, 2021)

Thieves often target cars during the night.


----------



## Patch (Apr 13, 2021)

Night gives way to the dawning of a new day... and hope for your dreams to come true.


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 13, 2021)

True life stories are more to my taste than fiction.


----------



## SetWave (Apr 13, 2021)

Fiction engages an active imagination.


----------



## Tish (Apr 13, 2021)

Imagination is intelligence being creative.


----------



## RubyK (Apr 13, 2021)

Creative artists are memorable at an art show.


----------



## Patch (Apr 13, 2021)

Show your creative talents to the "Games" players on this forum!!


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 13, 2021)

Forum time is the most enjoyable time of my day


----------



## SetWave (Apr 13, 2021)

Day by day time slips away.


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 13, 2021)

'Away Days' are days when  train tickets are cheaper.


----------



## Patch (Apr 14, 2021)

"Cheaper", in the long run, may not be the least expensive.


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 14, 2021)

Expensive toiletries are very often not as good as the cheaper ones.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 14, 2021)

Ones add up; they truly do, but very slowly!


----------



## Sparky (Apr 14, 2021)

Slowly adding up ones to reach a million will definitely take a while


----------



## Kaila (Apr 14, 2021)

WHile you do the counting, what can we others do for fun?


----------



## tinytn (Apr 14, 2021)

Fun would be to  keep on playing this game..!


----------



## SetWave (Apr 14, 2021)

Game if you are.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 14, 2021)

Are we all participating?


----------



## SetWave (Apr 14, 2021)

Participating will be required.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 14, 2021)

Required yearly single post minimum?


----------



## SetWave (Apr 14, 2021)

Minimum or maximum, we're flexible.


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 14, 2021)

Flexible boats can be rather hazardous.


----------



## Patch (Apr 14, 2021)

Hazardous chemicals should be disposed of correctly before they find their way into river, lakes, streams, or groundwater.


----------



## SetWave (Apr 14, 2021)

Groundwater needs filtration.


----------



## Tish (Apr 14, 2021)

Filtration is vital for drinking water.


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 14, 2021)

*Water the plants while you are over there.*


----------



## Kaila (Apr 14, 2021)

There goes the watering can, tipping over and spilling water, all over the place.


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 14, 2021)

Place of residence can be a castle or a tent.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 15, 2021)

Tent camping, i enjoyed years ago, is a very unique experience.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 15, 2021)

Experience the great outdoors during the summertime....


----------



## Sparky (Apr 15, 2021)

Summertime Special was an irritating TV show


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 15, 2021)

*Summertime is just great, but sometimes gets a little too hot for me.*


----------



## Gemma (Apr 15, 2021)

Me and my family will arrive by eight.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 15, 2021)

Eight ducklings , in single file, followed mother duck.


----------



## Patch (Apr 15, 2021)

"Duck!" the golfer shouted as his errant drive soared toward a foursome on the right.


----------



## Tish (Apr 15, 2021)

Right, so that's it then?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 15, 2021)

Then I'll go along with that decision.


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 15, 2021)

Decision making can be difficult when you have to please several people.


----------



## Patch (Apr 16, 2021)

People can be difficult to understand when they act childish.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 16, 2021)

Childish is a good way to act, when you're a child.


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 16, 2021)

Child care centres are full up.


----------



## Tish (Apr 16, 2021)

Up up and away


----------



## Kaila (Apr 16, 2021)

Away from city lights, one can look up at the sky on a clear night, and see the stars.


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 16, 2021)

Stars of the silver screen have a glamorous image.


----------



## Sparky (Apr 17, 2021)

Image is everything and nothing


----------



## Kaila (Apr 17, 2021)

Nothing tastes the same as chocolate.


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 17, 2021)

Chocolate comes in many forms.


----------



## Tish (Apr 17, 2021)

Forms are tedious to fill out.


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 17, 2021)

Out and about doesn't exist now.


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 17, 2021)

Now we can look forward to summer.


----------



## Sparky (Apr 18, 2021)

Summer in an igloo will probably be damp


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 18, 2021)

Damp clothes smell mouldy.


----------



## Patch (Apr 18, 2021)

"Mouldy" is another example of how, here in the States, we leave the 'u' out of many words... spelling it "moldy".


----------



## Tish (Apr 18, 2021)

Moldy/ Mouldy spelled in whatever country still smells.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 18, 2021)

Smells can be enjoyable, especially when coming from baked goods in the kitchen.


----------



## Patch (Apr 18, 2021)

Kitchen appliances don't seem to last as long as they did before the controls became technologically "advanced".


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 18, 2021)

Advanced mathematics was way over my head.


----------



## Sparky (Apr 19, 2021)

Head them off at the pass


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 19, 2021)

Pass Go and collect £200....what is it worth now?


----------



## Patch (Apr 19, 2021)

Now is the time to realize how blessed we are having the time, resources, and opportunity to play non-essential word games with wonderful people on an internet forum.


----------



## Tish (Apr 19, 2021)

Forums are a fun place to be.


----------



## Patch (Apr 19, 2021)

Be kind and respectful, hoping those characteristics will influence others to do likewise.


----------



## SetWave (Apr 19, 2021)

Likewise, Bro.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 19, 2021)

Bro, it's good to see you!


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 19, 2021)

You are welcome to my humble abode.


----------



## Patch (Apr 20, 2021)

Abode, residence, house... so many words but none are 'home' if you aren't there.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 20, 2021)

There you are!


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 20, 2021)

Are you going to make some tea?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 20, 2021)

Tea sounds great!


----------



## Sparky (Apr 20, 2021)

Great cakes with that tea please...


----------



## Kaila (Apr 20, 2021)

Please feel welcome.


----------



## Patch (Apr 20, 2021)

Welcome to all those wanting to enjoy playing "Games" with the SF group!


----------



## Tish (Apr 20, 2021)

Group mentality can be dangerous.


----------



## SetWave (Apr 20, 2021)

Dangerous Dan was a friend of mine.


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 20, 2021)

Mine shafts are still a danger.


----------



## Patch (Apr 21, 2021)

Danger signs relative to emotional distress often go unnoticed by those closest to the one  suffering.


----------



## Tish (Apr 21, 2021)

Suffering needlessly is futile.


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 21, 2021)

Futile is another word which is pronounced differently over here.


----------



## Patch (Apr 22, 2021)

Here in the States, we have become the 'authority' on correct English by eliminating needless "u's" and demanding proper use of 'Oxford commas'!  :>)


----------



## Kaila (Apr 22, 2021)

Comma's, I find, unless way overused, often make a sentence more comprehensible.


----------



## Sparky (Apr 22, 2021)

Comprehensible hieroglyphics are still difficult


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 22, 2021)

Difficult to translate a foreign language when you have no starting point.


----------



## Tish (Apr 22, 2021)

Point the way.


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 22, 2021)

Way over the hill is a castle.


----------



## Sparky (Apr 23, 2021)

Castle dungeons are not particularly comfortable


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 23, 2021)

Comfortable chairs are not always attractive to look at.


----------



## Patch (Apr 23, 2021)

At our golf course, we are initiating a rather large building project.


----------



## SetWave (Apr 23, 2021)

Project you voice when onstage.


----------



## Tish (Apr 23, 2021)

Onstage acting can make one nervous.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 23, 2021)

Nervous feelings can occur when we wish they wouldn't.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 23, 2021)

Wouldn't it be nice to be younger again?


----------



## SetWave (Apr 23, 2021)

Again with the wishing . . .


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 23, 2021)

Wishing wells are a popular feature in gardens.


----------



## Sparky (Apr 24, 2021)

Gardens in Babylon are supposed to be hanging..


----------



## Kaila (Apr 24, 2021)

Hanging around....waiting for _something._


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 24, 2021)

Something wrapped in pretty paper is always intriguing.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 24, 2021)

Intriguing mystery novels hold my attention....


----------



## Tish (Apr 24, 2021)

Attention is essential to understanding things.


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 24, 2021)

Things might change but people stay the same.


----------



## Patch (Apr 25, 2021)

"Same here!" is a quick response indicating agreement.


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 25, 2021)

Agreement on anything is a good start to discussions.


----------



## Sparky (Apr 25, 2021)

Discussions about mayflies don't last long


----------



## SetWave (Apr 25, 2021)

Long may they fly.


----------



## Patch (Apr 25, 2021)

Fly to the places of which you dream.


----------



## Tish (Apr 25, 2021)

Dream in color it is much more fun.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 25, 2021)

Fun to be with the grandkids always....


----------



## Kaila (Apr 25, 2021)

Always glad to see plants growing.


----------



## SetWave (Apr 25, 2021)

Growing by leaps and bounds.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 25, 2021)

Bounds to be some improvements over last year.


----------



## Patch (Apr 26, 2021)

Year by year, my brain seems to lose the ability to stop my mouth from opening at all the wrong times.


----------



## Tish (Apr 26, 2021)

Times are tough.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 26, 2021)

Tough fabrics might be rough, but they last longer.


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 26, 2021)

Longer skirts hide ugly legs.


----------



## Patch (Apr 27, 2021)

Legs, like mine that should remain hidden from public viewing, begin to emerge as summertime temperatures arrive.


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 27, 2021)

Arrive home after a busy day, and the first thing you want is a cup of tea.


----------



## Patch (Apr 27, 2021)

Tea would NEVER be my choice for, to me, it is no better than weak coffee.


----------



## Tish (Apr 27, 2021)

Coffee is the all-knowing God


----------



## Kaila (Apr 27, 2021)

God is not a cup of Coffee.


( Attention:  @Tish )


----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 27, 2021)

Coffee-flavored ice cream is delicious....


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 27, 2021)

Delicious cakes in a shop window are very tempting.


----------



## Sparky (Apr 28, 2021)

Tempting someone with spinach sandwiches probably won't work...


----------



## SetWave (Apr 28, 2021)

Work Work Work.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 28, 2021)

Work, or not work...Only you would know the answer regarding that spinach sandwich , 
@Sparky
Because likely none of the rest of us have tried.


----------



## SetWave (Apr 28, 2021)

Tried it and didn't like it.


----------



## Patch (Apr 28, 2021)

It seems time goes by faster, once one is 'over the hill'.


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 28, 2021)

*Hills are quite common in my neck of the woods!*


----------



## SetWave (Apr 28, 2021)

Woods are where the wild things live.


----------



## RubyK (Apr 28, 2021)

Live where the wild things are!


----------



## Patch (Apr 28, 2021)

Are you the one who smashed my dreams and dashed my plans for the future??


----------



## Tish (Apr 28, 2021)

Future space travel, can't come soon enough.


----------



## Patch (Apr 28, 2021)

Enough of this "Games" thing, because it stresses an old feeble mind!!!


----------



## Kaila (Apr 28, 2021)

Mind your own business,
 is what I might have replied, to the long list of questions I was asked by a doctor's assistant, recently.


----------



## Patch (Apr 28, 2021)

Recently, we had a very bad experience with the receptionist in a surgeon's office, cancelled the appointment, and asked the general practitioner for referral to another surgeon.


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 28, 2021)

Surgeon is substituted for virgin in a certain song.


----------



## Sparky (Apr 29, 2021)

Song singing singers, there's a lot of them about


----------



## Patch (Apr 29, 2021)

About half past four this morning, I was singing on the front porch when the neighbors began hollering requests like "Shut the heck up and go back inside."


----------



## Kaila (Apr 29, 2021)

Inside, one can see what is outside, by the use of windows.


----------



## Patch (Apr 29, 2021)

Windows can give you a glimpse into the life of your neighbors... until they call the police!!!  :>)


----------



## Kaila (Apr 29, 2021)

Police, like others, come in  various shapes and sizes.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 29, 2021)

Sizes of online clothing orders vary immensely.....


----------



## Kaila (Apr 29, 2021)

Immensely confusing charts and misleading info and forms,
 sometimes make online ordering complicated.


----------



## RubyK (Apr 29, 2021)

Complicated instructions to a new appliance are difficult to read.


----------



## Tish (Apr 29, 2021)

Read the instructions before assembling.


----------



## Patch (Apr 29, 2021)

Assembling something mechanical is much more fun when you have to go back and read the instructions, once you've put it together wrong!


----------



## Kaila (Apr 29, 2021)

Wrong guesses mean plenty of unsuccessful attempts!


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 29, 2021)

Attempts to solve ancient mysteries are still on-going.


----------



## Sparky (Apr 30, 2021)

On-going things are still going on


----------



## Patch (Apr 30, 2021)

"On Top of Old Smokey" was a song we sang in elementary school that was first written by a very talented horse we owned named "Sinatra".


----------



## Tish (Apr 30, 2021)

Sinatra may be related to Mr. Ed


----------



## Kaila (Apr 30, 2021)

Mr Ed episodes could be sentimental, but mostly were so very funny.


----------



## Sparky (May 1, 2021)

Funny talking horses are always a must


----------



## Kaila (May 1, 2021)

Must remember to ask a horse not to talk with food in their mouths...


----------



## SetWave (May 1, 2021)

Mouths were meant for mouthing.


----------



## Kaila (May 1, 2021)

Mouthing everything, is something done by puppies.


----------



## SetWave (May 1, 2021)

Puppies are a gift from above.


----------



## Tish (May 1, 2021)

Above us, the sky is falling.


----------



## SetWave (May 1, 2021)

Falling in love has no guarantee.


----------



## Kaila (May 1, 2021)

Guarantee, at time of purchase, might not be honored, later.


----------



## SetWave (May 1, 2021)

Later never comes.


----------



## Kaila (May 1, 2021)

Comes once a week, Monday does.


----------



## SetWave (May 1, 2021)

Does the calendar care?


----------



## Kaila (May 1, 2021)

Care about something or someone.


----------



## SetWave (May 1, 2021)

Someone said something like that once.


----------



## Patch (May 2, 2021)

Once or twice I thought about three fours or was it five sixes that caught my attention?


----------



## Zone (May 2, 2021)

Attention seeking behavior ranges from mild to extreme.


----------



## Sparky (May 2, 2021)

Extreme secret sausage eating will eventually become obvious


----------



## Rosemarie (May 2, 2021)

Obvious signs of trouble are often ignored.


----------



## Tish (May 2, 2021)

Ignored Teenagers go nuts.


----------



## Rosemarie (May 2, 2021)

Nuts and raisins make a healthy snack.


----------



## Kaila (May 3, 2021)

Snack time comes soon after dessert


----------



## Rosemarie (May 3, 2021)

Dessert is vital to finish a meal.


----------



## Kaila (May 3, 2021)

Meal of caterpillars , with tree sap for beverage,
is perfect for a wild bird.


----------



## Patch (May 3, 2021)

Bird brains must be quite limited in the power to think, since "birdbrains" seems to be a common reference to many people I know.


----------



## Tish (May 3, 2021)

Know your limits.


----------



## Kaila (May 3, 2021)

Limits let you know, where one town ends, and the next one must therefore,  begin.


----------



## Patch (May 3, 2021)

Begin tomorrow giving thanks for each and every ache and pain, for if you feel a twinge anywhere, you know you are alive and have been given another day to enjoy life.


----------



## Sassycakes (May 3, 2021)

Life can be short so enjoy every minute


----------



## Rosemarie (May 3, 2021)

Minute means something very small.


----------



## Zone (May 4, 2021)

Small steps toward big goal


----------



## Rosemarie (May 4, 2021)

Goal posts can be moved further apart.


----------



## SetWave (May 4, 2021)

Apart from the insanity running amok in the world things are just hunky-dory.


----------



## Patch (May 4, 2021)

Hunky-dory defines how I feel, reflecting on this morning's golf game and my huge win of $1.25... paid to me in quarters.


----------



## SetWave (May 4, 2021)

Quarters will be evacuated by 1600 or else.


----------



## PopsnTuff (May 4, 2021)

Else you get caught up in a raging fire.....


----------



## Patch (May 4, 2021)

Fire the help and do it yourself, then.


----------



## Tish (May 4, 2021)

Then they all snuck away.


----------



## SetWave (May 4, 2021)

Away bounce my bubbles.


----------



## Zone (May 4, 2021)

Bubbles are fun.


----------



## Rosemarie (May 4, 2021)

Fun things to do include playing games.


----------



## Kaila (May 5, 2021)

Games help my day.


----------



## Rosemarie (May 5, 2021)

Day care centres give disabled people a social life.


----------



## Patch (May 5, 2021)

Life does not always follow a straight, smooth road.


----------



## Rosemarie (May 5, 2021)

Road accidents very often involve stolen cars.


----------



## Tish (May 5, 2021)

Cars can be very expensive.


----------



## Rosemarie (May 6, 2021)

Expensive perfume is not always better than the cheaper kind.


----------



## Zone (May 6, 2021)

Kind people are the best kind of people.


----------



## Patch (May 6, 2021)

People hav becom two adiccted too spel-chex an know loonger hav any respekt four goud speling an propper youse uf thee English language!!!!


----------



## JustBonee (May 6, 2021)

Language in the legal profession is very confusing.


----------



## Kaila (May 6, 2021)

Confusing words are often interesting and educational to learn


----------



## Rosemarie (May 6, 2021)

Learn the subjects you need for a successful career.


----------



## Patch (May 6, 2021)

Career choices as an adult may be dramatically different than your childhood dreams.


----------



## SetWave (May 6, 2021)

Dreams and the Dream Police live inside of my head.


----------



## Patch (May 6, 2021)

Head to the front of the line for, today, your kindness should be recognized.


----------



## Kaila (May 6, 2021)

Recognized for the good type of person you are!


----------



## Tish (May 6, 2021)

Are you aware that Summer is just around the corner?


----------



## Kaila (May 6, 2021)

Corner apartment has extra windows!


----------



## SetWave (May 6, 2021)

Windows up high are rarely cleaned well.


----------



## Rosemarie (May 6, 2021)

Well, SetWave.....that is certainly true!


----------



## Kaila (May 7, 2021)

True it is, we can all agree!


----------



## Citygirl (May 7, 2021)

*Agree or not, I am leaving now.*


----------



## Kaila (May 7, 2021)

Now, @Citygirl   , I hope not.


----------



## Sparky (May 7, 2021)

Not many people want albatross burgers..


----------



## Patch (May 7, 2021)

Burgers loaded with lettuce, onions, green peppers, tomatoes, pickles, etc. should qualify as a healthy salad.


----------



## Citygirl (May 7, 2021)

*I beg to differ @Kaila, if you are telling me the word is "not" go back to page 157 & it looks like "agree" to me.*


----------



## Kaila (May 7, 2021)

(Yes, the word was _agree_. I wasn't saying otherwise...  )

Editing: I had changed this post. It HAD ended with the word, _*wasn't.*_


----------



## tinytn (May 7, 2021)

*Wasn't Fuzzy Wuzzy ,fuzzy? and wasn't  Fuzzy Wuzzy was a bear ?*


----------



## Kaila (May 7, 2021)

Bear with me , please; I am not feeling well at all, today.


----------



## Rosemarie (May 7, 2021)

Today was dry and sunny, but the forecast for tomorrow is heavy rain.


----------



## Tish (May 7, 2021)

Rain is collected in my watertank.


----------



## Rosemarie (May 7, 2021)

Watertank is served with a bucket in my garden.


----------



## Patch (May 8, 2021)

Garden pests can destroy an entire vegetable crop.


----------



## Rosemarie (May 8, 2021)

Crop trousers are a good choice for riding a bike.


----------



## SetWave (May 8, 2021)

Bike chains love to eat trousers.


----------



## Citygirl (May 8, 2021)

Trousers are hot in the summertime.


----------



## Rosemarie (May 8, 2021)

Summertime is a good time to wash all your blankets.


----------



## SetWave (May 8, 2021)

Blankets are for building fun forts.


----------



## Kaila (May 8, 2021)

Forts made of blankets over small tables and tall chair backs, are especially fun!


----------



## Tish (May 8, 2021)

Fun things can be found everywhere.


----------



## Patch (May 8, 2021)

Everywhere I look there are clouds threatening tornadoes!!!!


----------



## Kaila (May 9, 2021)

Tornadoes are definitely to be avoided!


----------



## Sparky (May 9, 2021)

Avoided getting squashed by Godzilla, how lucky was that..


----------



## SetWave (May 9, 2021)

That happens every single time he comes to town.


----------



## Citygirl (May 9, 2021)

*Town is where he is spending his vacation!*


----------



## Patch (May 9, 2021)

Vacation travelers have increased since a substantial percent of the general population has been vaccinated.


----------



## Kaila (May 9, 2021)

Vaccinated for rabies is required for dogs and cats, in many situations.


----------



## Tish (May 9, 2021)

Situations that involve giant Lizards should be avoided.


----------



## SetWave (May 9, 2021)

Avoided the deer in the road and drove off the cliff.


----------



## Patch (May 10, 2021)

Cliff divers, attaining close to terminal velocity as they near the water, must experience quite an adrenalin rush!


----------



## Kaila (May 10, 2021)

Rush to the nearest bakery,
 to get some large soft cookies, Please!


----------



## Sparky (May 10, 2021)

Please bring them all here..


----------



## Kaila (May 10, 2021)

Here, you can have just a few!

(@Sparky  )


----------



## Tish (May 10, 2021)

Few people realize the danger of accepting cookies from a stranger.


----------



## Patch (May 10, 2021)

Stranger replies than those posted on SF "Games" are seldom seen anywhere in the digital world.


----------



## Tish (May 11, 2021)

World News is often Fake.


----------



## Kaila (May 11, 2021)

Fake fur always is!


----------



## Patch (May 11, 2021)

Is what we believe what we believe because of fact or feelings or friendships or just the flapping jaws of someone who wants us to think them a bona fide authority on the matter?


----------



## Kaila (May 11, 2021)

_Matter _is something I learned about , many years ago in science class.


----------



## Patch (May 12, 2021)

Class action lawsuits often put more money in the pockets of attorneys than in the hands of the plaintiffs.


----------



## Kaila (May 12, 2021)

_Plaintiffs _is an unusual word,  which might bear some overlap in meaning or derivation, with words like _complain or explain?  _


----------



## Sparky (May 12, 2021)

Explain your complaint but don't expect a sensible answer to what you're complaining about..


----------



## Kaila (May 12, 2021)

*About *_the suggestion you made several months ago,_
we have not yet made any definite decisions.....


----------



## joybelle (May 12, 2021)

Decisions, decisions I was thinking when I was deciding what cheese to buy.


----------



## Kaila (May 12, 2021)

Buy one or the other, or one of each,  _if you like *both*? _


----------



## RubyK (May 12, 2021)

Both of my parents emigrated to the U.S. from Northern Europe.


----------



## joybelle (May 12, 2021)

Europe would be a magical place to visit.


----------



## Tish (May 12, 2021)

Visit me I said, and nobody came.


----------



## Patch (May 13, 2021)

Came asking for a simple favor and you brushed me off as if I were nothing but a flea on a dog's back!


----------



## Kaila (May 13, 2021)

Back in 10 minutes!


----------



## Sparky (May 13, 2021)

Minutes were taken but seemed to be written in Klingon..


----------



## Patch (May 13, 2021)

Kingdon was not taught in the schools I attended, only the languages spoken on Mars, Saturn, and the other planets in our solar system.


----------



## Kaila (May 13, 2021)

System of locating items in my home sometimes breaks down.


----------



## Tish (May 13, 2021)

Down Under is where I am at.


----------



## Kaila (May 13, 2021)

At midnight, I hope I will be asleep.


----------



## Patch (May 13, 2021)

Asleep, the dog stretches out and takes up more than her third of the bed!!!


----------



## Kaila (May 13, 2021)

Bed pillows are soft but supportive.


----------



## RubyK (May 13, 2021)

Supportive parents make a child into a productive adult.


----------



## Sassycakes (May 13, 2021)

Adult children don't always turn out the way you wanted them to.


----------



## Patch (May 14, 2021)

To be a real friend, you need strong shoulders.


----------



## Zone (May 14, 2021)

Shoulders can be strengthened by gradual progressive strengthening program.


----------



## Kaila (May 14, 2021)

Program on TV, shows me places in the world that I'd never see, otherwise.


----------



## Sparky (May 14, 2021)

Otherwise is a fair alternative apart from that...


----------



## Patch (May 14, 2021)

That we are playing "Games" on SF should be evidence we all woke this morning... unless some of these are typed by a member's ghost.


----------



## Kaila (May 14, 2021)

Ghost of myself has sometimes been visible in a mirror frame.


----------



## Tish (May 14, 2021)

Framed mirrors can be beautiful.


----------



## Kaila (May 14, 2021)

Beautiful works of art are done by people of all age groups.


----------



## Repondering (May 14, 2021)

Groups of words coherently arranged make up sentences.


----------



## Patch (May 14, 2021)

Sentences handed down by the judicial system can vary greatly depending more on a defendant's wealth and position in society than the severity of the committed crime.


----------



## Zone (May 14, 2021)

Crime rate is on the rise in scam cases.


----------



## Kaila (May 15, 2021)

Cases of some foods, might sometimes cost less per unit, than if you purchase them individually.


----------



## Sparky (May 15, 2021)

Individually boxed cakes may be less than you think when the box is bigger than the cakes.


----------



## Patch (May 15, 2021)

Cakes of mud, larger than a dinner plate, flew from the truck tires as the driver attempted to enter the property by driving around the locked gate.


----------



## Tish (May 15, 2021)

Gates work great if you remember to close them.


----------



## Kaila (May 15, 2021)

Them there trespassers, should go home quickly!


----------



## Patch (May 15, 2021)

Quickly extinguish thoughts of immediate retribution, instead spending the time and energy strategizing how best to effect the most painful and long-lasting revenge.


----------



## Kaila (May 15, 2021)

......


----------



## RubyK (May 15, 2021)

Revenge is often subtle and ineffective.


----------



## Repondering (May 15, 2021)

Ineffective plans are better discarded in favor of actions with greater efficiency.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 15, 2021)

Efficiency is wonderful thing.


----------



## Kaila (May 16, 2021)

Thing is, with certain tasks, even doing just a little of it is often better than doing nothing.


----------



## Sparky (May 16, 2021)

Nothing like tea and biscuits when it's time for tea and biscuits..


----------



## Kaila (May 16, 2021)

Biscuits would slide down easier with some jam....


----------



## Citygirl (May 16, 2021)

*Jam is on my breakfast menu every morning.*


----------



## Patch (May 16, 2021)

Morning is the best part of the day, especially before the rest of the world is awake.


----------



## Tish (May 16, 2021)

Awake and bushy-tailed.


----------



## joybelle (May 16, 2021)

Bushy-tailed possums are just so cute.


----------



## Kaila (May 17, 2021)

Cute baby wild bird picture on a different thread, here at SF, gave me a smile, yesterday.


----------



## Sparky (May 17, 2021)

Yesterday, baby birds were a day younger than now


----------



## Kaila (May 17, 2021)

Now, they are indeed a day older!


----------



## Patch (May 17, 2021)

Older than they were, yesterday, but younger than they will be tomorrow but they might be older... or have been younger... unless they flew backwards... or forwards... across the International Date Line.


----------



## Sunny (May 17, 2021)

Line up here, please.


----------



## Citygirl (May 17, 2021)

*Please hand me that again.*


----------



## RubyK (May 17, 2021)

Again, you are late for school!


----------



## Tish (May 17, 2021)

School is an institution for learnng.


----------



## Patch (May 17, 2021)

Learning something new each day must be a goal throughout one's life.


----------



## Sparky (May 18, 2021)

Life is a minestrone,.. or is it...


----------



## Kaila (May 18, 2021)

It surely is, in my opinion!


----------



## Tish (May 18, 2021)

Opinion will vary.


----------



## Kaila (May 18, 2021)

Vary your wardrobe, to have a little fun.


----------



## Repondering (May 18, 2021)

Fun is really good to have when you're learning something new.


----------



## Patch (May 19, 2021)

"New" to me might be used to you or what's "new" to me might be 'old fashioned' to you, but the learning of something new each day is a treasure that you will forever appreciate, since no one can steal your knowledge.


----------



## Kaila (May 19, 2021)

Knowledge about something can always be added to,
and cannot be attained quickly.


----------



## Sassycakes (May 19, 2021)

Quickly I ran from the Burglar


----------



## Kaila (May 19, 2021)

Burglar came to her home but she didn't give him a Welcome.


----------



## Sparky (May 19, 2021)

Welcome mats always get trodden on


----------



## Patch (May 19, 2021)

On horseback, we galloped across the prairie.


----------



## Kaila (May 19, 2021)

Prairie horseback riding, sounds like a nice change of pace.


----------



## Patch (May 19, 2021)

Pace yourself when performing physical work so you don't become too exhausted to finish the job.


----------



## Kaila (May 19, 2021)

Job after job, each one done being soon replaced by another.


----------



## Tish (May 19, 2021)

Another day another dollar.


----------



## Kaila (May 20, 2021)

Dollar isn't enough for most anything, nowadays. 

(funny word, that last one.  )


----------



## Sparky (May 20, 2021)

Nowadays some yearn for other days


----------



## Patch (May 20, 2021)

Days go by faster, the less days we have left.


----------



## Kaila (May 20, 2021)

Left her coat at my house, last time she was visiting.


----------



## Patch (May 20, 2021)

Visiting with our neighbors keeps us abreast of the latest town gossip.


----------



## Tish (May 20, 2021)

Gossip can be very damaging.


----------



## Kaila (May 20, 2021)

Damaging winter snow storms, leave broken tree branches.


----------



## Patch (May 21, 2021)

Branches on some family trees should have been pruned before sprouting.


----------



## Tish (May 21, 2021)

Sprouting seedlings promise produce.


----------



## Patch (May 22, 2021)

Produce sections of grocery stores can vary greatly in the freshness of their product offerings.


----------



## RubyK (May 22, 2021)

Offerings of food and clothing are helpful to homeless people.


----------



## Tish (May 22, 2021)

People can be strange.


----------



## Kaila (May 22, 2021)

Strange, unidentifiable noises, come from the neighbor's apartment, even during the middle of the nights.


----------



## Sparky (May 23, 2021)

Nights occurring at the end of days is so predictable


----------



## StarSong (May 23, 2021)

Predictable people are so boring!


----------



## Patch (May 23, 2021)

"Boring" is certainly acceptable over many other issues that can haunt the golden years.


----------



## StarSong (May 23, 2021)

Years of extreme alcohol abuse will almost certainly cause cirrhosis of the liver.


----------



## Tish (May 23, 2021)

Liver and onions go well together.


----------



## StarSong (May 24, 2021)

Together, peanut butter and grape jelly make a mighty fine pairing.


----------



## Sassycakes (May 24, 2021)

Pairing married couples and single couples isn't a good idea.


----------



## Sparky (May 24, 2021)

Idea books from 1750 are not needed now


----------



## StarSong (May 24, 2021)

Now that the wedding is over are you ready to start the marriage?


----------



## Tish (May 24, 2021)

Marriage is the process of adopting a manchild.


----------



## Patch (May 24, 2021)

"Manchild" is rather uncomplimentary to an upstanding gentleman of notoriety such as I!!  :>)


----------



## StarSong (May 25, 2021)

I meant to do my work to-day-
But a brown bird sang in the apple-tree,
And a butterfly flitted across the field,
And all the leaves were calling me.

And the wind went sighing over the land,
Tossing the grasses to and fro,
And a rainbow held out its shining hand-
So what could I do but laugh and go?

   Richard Le Gallienne

p.s.  Sorry - I couldn't resist.  It's what kept coming to mind.  Use whatever last word strikes your fancy.


----------



## Kaila (May 25, 2021)

Fancy poem, I enjoyed very much!


----------



## StarSong (May 25, 2021)

Much ado about nothing.


----------



## Kaila (May 25, 2021)

Nothing lifts spirits as quickly and easily, as such positive images.


----------



## Tish (May 25, 2021)

Images can trigger great memories.


----------



## PopsnTuff (May 25, 2021)

Memories are all some of us have these days....


----------



## Tish (May 26, 2021)

Days are getting really cold.


----------



## RubyK (May 26, 2021)

Cold weather has finally left MN and now we are heading toward Summer.


----------



## Patch (May 27, 2021)

Summer... with its heat and tornados... is upon us!


----------



## StarSong (May 27, 2021)

"Us" is rarely used to start sentences.


----------



## Sparky (May 27, 2021)

Sentences beginning with 'What' might need an answer..


----------



## StarSong (May 27, 2021)

Answer a question with a question and see if anyone figures out your avoidance tactics!


----------



## Kaila (May 27, 2021)

Tactics to play these games, are not needed.


----------



## Tish (May 27, 2021)

Needed, noncomplaining staff.


----------



## Patch (May 27, 2021)

Staff hereby declares only compliments will be heard and criticisms... no matter how minor... may be considered cause for termination!!!


----------



## StarSong (May 28, 2021)

Termination of the freeway is three miles ahead.


----------



## Kaila (May 28, 2021)

Ahead, you will have to take a turn, in some other direction.


----------



## StarSong (May 28, 2021)

Direction signs show the detour pathway.


----------



## Sparky (May 28, 2021)

Pathway through the woods is covered in something..


----------



## StarSong (May 28, 2021)

Something is very terrifying about those woods.


----------



## Patch (May 28, 2021)

Woods behind our home are inhabited by six Martians, ten zombies, and one creature known as Bigfoot who stops by for dinner once in a while.


----------



## Tish (May 28, 2021)

While the cat is away the mice will play.


----------



## Kaila (May 29, 2021)

Play is healthy.


----------



## Sparky (May 29, 2021)

Healthy zombies are as rare as hens' teeth


----------



## Tish (May 29, 2021)

Teeth need to be cleaned after each meal.


----------



## StarSong (May 29, 2021)

Meal time is my dog's favorite time of the day!


----------



## Sparky (May 30, 2021)

Day of the Triffids is about a bunch of weeds


----------



## Sassycakes (May 30, 2021)

*Weeds grow on my lawn frequently  *


----------



## Patch (May 30, 2021)

Frequently, I look out the window to see if it's raining.


----------



## StarSong (May 30, 2021)

_Raining cats and dogs_ would be a truly terrifying weather phenomenon.


----------



## Patch (May 31, 2021)

Phenomenon, such as UFO's, are considered by some as reality and by others as nothing but inexplainable coincidences.


----------



## Kaila (May 31, 2021)

Coincidences, might or might not, be random.


----------



## Sparky (May 31, 2021)

Random cakes are not as good as knowing what you're getting..


----------



## StarSong (May 31, 2021)

Getting children ready to go always took longer than the amount of time I'd planned.


----------



## Kaila (May 31, 2021)

Planned to plant some plants.


----------



## StarSong (May 31, 2021)

Plants, marriages and children will flourish when well attended to.


----------



## Patch (May 31, 2021)

To have a long and exhaustive obituary does not, in itself, evidence the subject was acquainted with integrity, ethics, or morality.


----------



## Tish (May 31, 2021)

Morality is nothing more than a code of conduct.


----------



## Patch (May 31, 2021)

Conduct yourself in a respectable, professional manner when interviewing for a job opening.


----------



## Sassycakes (May 31, 2021)

Opening your mind to others opinions can teach you things


----------



## Gemma (May 31, 2021)

Things that go bump in the night shouldn't be feared.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 1, 2021)

Feared events rarely play out as expected.


----------



## Patch (Jun 1, 2021)

Expected success does not always materialize if one refuses to put in the required hard work.


----------



## Tish (Jun 1, 2021)

Work's hard to earn cash.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 2, 2021)

Cash may be king, but credit cards have become emperor.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 2, 2021)

_Emperor has no clothes!
_


----------



## Sparky (Jun 2, 2021)

Clothes for the Emperor are easy to make


----------



## Patch (Jun 2, 2021)

Make the best of today for tomorrow it could rain on your parade.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 2, 2021)

Parade through your life!


----------



## Patch (Jun 2, 2021)

Life has some speed bumps and chuckholes that interrupt the smooth stretches of highway.


----------



## Tish (Jun 2, 2021)

"Highway to hell" is one of my favorite songs.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 3, 2021)

Songs express some of our strong feelings and ideas.


----------



## Sparky (Jun 3, 2021)

Ideas are useful for thinking of something


----------



## Kaila (Jun 3, 2021)

Something is better than nothing....well, _sometimes!_


----------



## Gemma (Jun 3, 2021)

Sometimes it's better to just remain silent and smile!


----------



## Patch (Jun 3, 2021)

Smile at your mistakes... and learn from them.


----------



## Tish (Jun 3, 2021)

Them against us, pick a side.


----------



## Gemma (Jun 3, 2021)

Side of onion rings must come with ketchup.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 3, 2021)

Ketchup must come with something to put it on, that is delicious.


----------



## Gemma (Jun 3, 2021)

Delicious eclairs were purchased by hollydolly to share with everyone at the Senior Forum.

M


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 3, 2021)

Forum snorum ... It's hard to think up things to post that hopefully won't bore 'em and that are in keeping with the standards of decorum!


----------



## Kaila (Jun 4, 2021)

Decorum will not stop us from enjoying the wonderful eclairs that @hollydolly  , as reported in above post # 4, 119, 
Is going to set out for our banquet.


----------



## Patch (Jun 4, 2021)

Banquet invitations have been sent to 125 invitees, when 75 is the maximum capacity of the banquet hall!!!!!!


----------



## Sparky (Jun 4, 2021)

Hall of mirrors is a bit weird


----------



## StarSong (Jun 4, 2021)

Weird things happen in movies set in woods and deserted houses.


----------



## Gemma (Jun 4, 2021)

Houses in the city are way too close for personal comfort.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 4, 2021)

Comfort items are essential for....um...... _comfort. 
_


----------



## StarSong (Jun 4, 2021)

Comfort is a primary goal for most humans.


----------



## Gemma (Jun 4, 2021)

Humans have killed more humans than any other animal on earth.


----------



## Tish (Jun 4, 2021)

Earth is the third rock from the sun.


----------



## Patch (Jun 4, 2021)

Sun shining through my bedroom window in the early morning, tells me I've been given one more day on this Earth to pester the heck out of the beautiful and patient lady who has put up with me all these years!!!  :>)


----------



## StarSong (Jun 5, 2021)

Years of living have taught me the value of patience, persistence and thinking ahead - if only I could bring those lessons to mind at the moments when I need them most!


----------



## Patch (Jun 5, 2021)

Most anywhere you go, you will find really good people... if you, yourself, exhibit courtesy, respect, and decency.


----------



## Tish (Jun 5, 2021)

Decency is in short supply these days.


----------



## Patch (Jun 6, 2021)

Days are getting longer, this time of year, having us retiring for the night when it's still light outside.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 6, 2021)

Outside, there are so many plants _growing_!


----------



## Sparky (Jun 6, 2021)

Growing taller giraffes is unnecessary


----------



## Kaila (Jun 6, 2021)

Unnecessary , but could be helpful ^^^
if your kite gets stuck up in a tree, that is very, very tall.


----------



## Patch (Jun 6, 2021)

Tall tales are most times nothing but adult nursery rhymes.


----------



## Tish (Jun 6, 2021)

Rhymes are only good for poems. ( unless you can speak in Rhyming slang)


----------



## Kaila (Jun 6, 2021)

_Slang or Poems, which one ends that sentence?   _


----------



## Sparky (Jun 7, 2021)

Sentence mysteries are so mysterious..


----------



## Patch (Jun 7, 2021)

Mysterious people doing mysterious things in mysterious ways are often not a mystery, but reality.


----------



## Tish (Jun 7, 2021)

Reality is but an illusion.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 7, 2021)

Illusion is but a dream....


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 7, 2021)

Dream until your dream comes true!


----------



## Kaila (Jun 8, 2021)

"_True Enough"_ is a phrase with a rather dubious meaning....


----------



## StarSong (Jun 8, 2021)

Meaning no ill and without realizing how her words might be interpreted, Jane suggested the politician go take a hike.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 8, 2021)

Hike might clear a person's mind, 
and remind of some wonderful thing in nature.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 8, 2021)

Nature is a Beautiful thing.


----------



## Tish (Jun 8, 2021)

Thing was a character on the t.v. series "The Adams family"


----------



## StarSong (Jun 9, 2021)

Family, friends and pets bring sweetness to our lives even when nothing else is going according to plan.  

p.s. Well done @Tish, I had no idea where to go with "Thing."


----------



## Kaila (Jun 9, 2021)

Plan what you'd want to happen, 
and then be open to the many likely variations.


----------



## Sparky (Jun 9, 2021)

Variations in similarities are amazing


----------



## Kaila (Jun 9, 2021)

Amazing, @Sparky  , are many of _your posts!  _


----------



## Tish (Jun 9, 2021)

Posts are needed for fences.


----------



## Patch (Jun 9, 2021)

Fences need designed and constructed specifically for what they are to keep in... and/or keep out!!


----------



## StarSong (Jun 10, 2021)

Out of the blue, Rachel announced she had enrolled in graduate school classes.


----------



## Tish (Jun 10, 2021)

Classes are not to be missed.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 10, 2021)

Missed my friends visit today


----------



## Gemma (Jun 10, 2021)

Today turned out to be very hot and humid.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 10, 2021)

Humid doesn't begin to describe today where I live!


----------



## Repondering (Jun 10, 2021)

Live music performances are exciting to witness.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 11, 2021)

Witness something positive today, by taking notice.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 11, 2021)

Notice how mammals (other than humans) correct their offspring's behavior - never punitively, always firmly but gently.


----------



## Sparky (Jun 11, 2021)

Gently cut the cake, don't get it all squashed


----------



## Kaila (Jun 11, 2021)

Squashed squash, is delicious, in my opinion,  
and especially if there's brown sugar or whatever you like, for a topping.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 11, 2021)

Topping the previous record, the charming Allyson Felix, who went to MS & HS with my children, is the only female track & field athlete to win six Olympic gold medals!


----------



## Tish (Jun 11, 2021)

Medals are a reward.


----------



## Patch (Jun 11, 2021)

Reward those who show you kindness and respect.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 12, 2021)

Respect, some say, must be earned, but I was brought up to be respectful of everyone and only withdraw that status when a particular person proved undeserving.


----------



## Tish (Jun 12, 2021)

Undeserving people think the world owes them a living.


----------



## Patch (Jun 12, 2021)

Living it up can result in bringing you down.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 12, 2021)

Down upon the _Swa-_*neeee *_RIVER....... _


----------



## tinytn (Jun 12, 2021)

*River Rats rarely return to their original home.*


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 13, 2021)

Home is where the heart belongs!


----------



## StarSong (Jun 13, 2021)

"Belongs in the trash!" bellowed the conservative school board member, upon spotting a book discussing evolution.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 13, 2021)

Evolution of one's ideas and viewpoints, sometimes happens with education and life experiences.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 13, 2021)

Experiences are what make our minds work and understand life.


----------



## Sparky (Jun 13, 2021)

Life on the moon has no atmosphere


----------



## Patch (Jun 13, 2021)

Atmosphere in a family financial discussion can quickly turn from agreement to argument.


----------



## Tish (Jun 13, 2021)

Arguments are really futile.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 13, 2021)

Futile attempts need modifications.


----------



## Sparky (Jun 14, 2021)

Modifications to only one eyebrow is unusual


----------



## Kaila (Jun 14, 2021)

Unusual events can happen often.


----------



## Tish (Jun 14, 2021)

Often you can't hear them sneaking around.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 14, 2021)

Around the circle, each took their turn.


----------



## Gemma (Jun 14, 2021)

Turn around three times, click your heels twice and make one wish.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 15, 2021)

Wish I may, Wish I might,
Have the wish I wish, tonight.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 15, 2021)

Tonight can't come fast enough for me.


----------



## Sparky (Jun 15, 2021)

Me wants chocolate ice-cream now..


----------



## Kaila (Jun 15, 2021)

Now , *me* wants some as well!


----------



## Patch (Jun 15, 2021)

Well into the dish of chocolate ice cream, Fred found a frozen earthworm.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 15, 2021)

Earthworm likes ice cream too?


----------



## Tish (Jun 15, 2021)

Too much Ice cream gives you a brain freeze.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 15, 2021)

Freeze in winter...Sweat in summer!


----------



## StarSong (Jun 16, 2021)

Summer has arrived, break out the swim suits!


----------



## Kaila (Jun 16, 2021)

Suits would be rather formal.


----------



## Sparky (Jun 16, 2021)

Formal birthday suits might be better...


----------



## Kaila (Jun 16, 2021)

Better than _what.

_


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 16, 2021)

What you should spend money on


----------



## Patch (Jun 16, 2021)

"On Top of Old Smokey" was a song we learned in elementary school.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 16, 2021)

School is a place and experience that some enjoy and others merely survive.


----------



## Tish (Jun 16, 2021)

Survive and never surrender.


----------



## Patch (Jun 16, 2021)

Surrender your money before surrendering your integrity, since the former can be replaced while the latter cannot.


----------



## RubyK (Jun 16, 2021)

Cannot tolerate our hot weather.


----------



## Sparky (Jun 17, 2021)

Weather forecasts are either good or bad


----------



## StarSong (Jun 17, 2021)

Bad boys, bad boys, whatcha gonna do?  Whatch gonna do when they come for you???


----------



## Patch (Jun 17, 2021)

'You are my sunshine', 'Sweet Caroline', 'for the good times'.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 17, 2021)

Times table memorization were a big part of my mathematics lessons when I was eight or nine years old.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 17, 2021)

Old history class homework, used to include lots of memorization of dates and time lines.


----------



## Tish (Jun 17, 2021)

Lines have been drawn in the sand.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 17, 2021)

Sand got into literally everything!


----------



## Gemma (Jun 17, 2021)

Everything that goes in, must come out!


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 17, 2021)

Out of hours, when calling for assistance, note the reference number you are given.


----------



## Patch (Jun 18, 2021)

Given this heat wave, may we take a moment to thank the man who invented air conditioning?


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jun 18, 2021)

Conditioning is inculcated to achieve desired behavior.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 18, 2021)

Behavior problems that start in childhood frequently remain issues throughout people's lives.


----------



## Granny B. (Jun 18, 2021)

Lives are sometimes lost needlessly.


----------



## Patch (Jun 18, 2021)

Needlessly, I teed up a second ball not realizing my first one was still in play.


----------



## Tish (Jun 18, 2021)

Play your turn already!


----------



## StarSong (Jun 19, 2021)

Already early evening, the family decided there was no time to prepare a home-cooked meal so they went to McDonald's.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 19, 2021)

McDonalds, back some time ago, apparently had a farm.


----------



## Granny B. (Jun 19, 2021)

Farm yards can be quite smelly.


----------



## Tish (Jun 19, 2021)

Smelly socks hide in dark places, like under your bed.


----------



## Gemma (Jun 20, 2021)

Bed isn't just for sleeping, you know.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 20, 2021)

Know some things, but nobody knows _everything!   _


----------



## Sparky (Jun 20, 2021)

Everything we know should be useful..


----------



## StarSong (Jun 20, 2021)

Useful helpers that no home should be without include WD-40, gorilla glue, and duct tape!


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 20, 2021)

*Tape recorders are a thing of the past.*


----------



## Tish (Jun 20, 2021)

Past things can still be usefull.


----------



## Patch (Jun 21, 2021)

Useful tips can be a benefit when trying to accomplish something for the first time.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 21, 2021)

Time after time I surprise myself


----------



## Patch (Jun 21, 2021)

Myself, I cannot stand narcissistic people.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 21, 2021)

People think the darndest things!


----------



## Tish (Jun 21, 2021)

Things often come with instructions.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 21, 2021)

Instructions are sometimes written so poorly, 
that their explanations and steps, are difficult to follow.


----------



## Gemma (Jun 21, 2021)

Follow your heart, but remember to bring your brain along.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 22, 2021)

"Along Comes Mary" was one of my favorite songs in the Sixties, but I rarely hear it anymore - not even on oldies stations.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 22, 2021)

Stations sometimes had both buses and trains, departing and arriving.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 22, 2021)

Arriving freshmen excitedly set up their dorms and met their roommates for the first time.


----------



## Tish (Jun 22, 2021)

Time is wasting, time to go.


----------



## Patch (Jun 22, 2021)

Go to the grocery store, get the fixin's, and cook me up some good old-fashioned liver and onions.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 22, 2021)

Onions fine, but not liver; ask someone else for that, please!


----------



## Sylkkiss (Jun 22, 2021)

Please, get some ice cream while you're out.


----------



## Gemma (Jun 22, 2021)

Out of toppings for that ice cream so be a dear and pick them up too?


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 23, 2021)

Too foul is the stench from the neighbor's house.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 23, 2021)

House hunting can be stressful or great fun depending on how much time and money you have to find just the right home.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 23, 2021)

Home is wherever I hang my hat


----------



## Kaila (Jun 23, 2021)

Hat trick is something they do in Hockey games, or,
it's what a magician does with a magic wand tapping his hat,
and out comes a live rabbit!


----------



## StarSong (Jun 23, 2021)

Rabbit stew is reportedly very tasty, but if it were put in front of me I'd envision my long-ago pet bunny and would gag at the thought of eating one of his relatives


----------



## Patch (Jun 23, 2021)

Relatives are something we have been given, regardless of whether we consider them a gift or a plague!


----------



## Tish (Jun 23, 2021)

Plague warnings are not to be taken lightly.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 23, 2021)

Lightly raining is good weather, for young outdoor plants.


----------



## Patch (Jun 23, 2021)

Plants in a police stations may either assist officers to "root" out the perpetrators of crimes or just "leaf" that work to the sworn officers.


----------



## Sylkkiss (Jun 23, 2021)

Officers look impressive in their uniforms.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 23, 2021)

Uniforms prevent people from getting confused as to what to wear.


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 23, 2021)

*Wear and tear on an auto comes with the territory.*


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 23, 2021)

Territory rules include appointing persons to positions with a view to rising to statehood and taxing all citizens within  the boundary.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 24, 2021)

Boundary lines between properties often keep neighbors' relationships smooth.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 24, 2021)

Smooth fur on cats, becomes even smoother , with being combed or brushed.


----------



## Gemma (Jun 24, 2021)

Brushed up on my Spanish and heading to Mexico!


----------



## Kaila (Jun 24, 2021)

Mexico, I haven't seen, but must have some beautiful beaches!


----------



## Patch (Jun 24, 2021)

Beaches are close to water and I don't like water!!!


----------



## Kaila (Jun 24, 2021)

Water is imperative for washing!


----------



## Gemma (Jun 24, 2021)

Washing machine went on the fritz.


----------



## Tish (Jun 24, 2021)

Fritz is a cat


----------



## Patch (Jun 25, 2021)

Cat houses and cathouses have quite different definitions.


----------



## Tish (Jun 25, 2021)

Definitions may vary when it comes to street slang.


----------



## Granny B. (Jun 25, 2021)

Slang is common, but proper speaking is rare.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 25, 2021)

Rare things are happening every day in the world we are living in today.


----------



## Patch (Jun 25, 2021)

Today I woke early due to storms moving through our area.


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 26, 2021)

Area 51 is militarily protected and off limits to us regular folks looking for UFO information.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 26, 2021)

"Information" via dialing 411 is a relic from the past.


----------



## Granny B. (Jun 26, 2021)

Past mistakes hopefully will not prevent future success.


----------



## Patch (Jun 26, 2021)

"Success" can... and should... be measured by more criteria than just dollars and cents.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 26, 2021)

_Cents and Sense and Scents,
are homonyms. 
_


----------



## Patch (Jun 26, 2021)

Homonyms, homographs, and homophones are easily confused as to which is which.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 26, 2021)

Which one is homogenized?


----------



## Tish (Jun 26, 2021)

Homogenized milk is not as creamy as it should be.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 26, 2021)

Be yourself; everyone else is already *taken*! 
(Oscar Wilde)


----------



## Patch (Jun 26, 2021)

Taken aback with your assertations, I find it difficult giving an ear to what you have to say.


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 26, 2021)

Say what's on your mind and you may get arrested.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 27, 2021)

arrested for jaywalking


----------



## StarSong (Jun 27, 2021)

Jaywalking, though illegal, is common because it's usually the most convenient way to cross a street.


----------



## Patch (Jun 27, 2021)

Street repairs are needed, but money for infrastructure repair is difficult to squeeze out of municipal budgets.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 27, 2021)

Budgets often fall short.


----------



## Sparky (Jun 27, 2021)

Short budgets shouldn't be confused with short budgies


----------



## Patch (Jun 27, 2021)

Budgies, a species of parakeet, are something I had never heard of until today.


----------



## Tish (Jun 27, 2021)

Today is spectacular.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 27, 2021)

Spectacular ideas are....um....spectacular to have, 

but often, a good idea is good enough to try, instead.


----------



## Patch (Jun 28, 2021)

Instead of beating around the bush, let's have an open and honest conversation.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 28, 2021)

Conversation openers like, "How did you happen to be given your first name" are very useful ice breakers at large social gatherings.


----------



## Sparky (Jun 28, 2021)

Gatherings of howler monkeys are not welcome in the library


----------



## Granny B. (Jun 28, 2021)

Library books are often shelved out of order, if shelved at all, when monkeys are in charge.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 28, 2021)

"CHARGE IT" was one of Wilma Flintstone & Betty Rubble's most famous lines from The Flintstones TV show.


----------



## Patch (Jun 28, 2021)

Show me the way to your heart and if it's by way of peanut butter & jelly sandwiches... Look out!!!!


----------



## Kaila (Jun 28, 2021)

*Out-* doors it is very, very hot....But in- doors, here with a small air conditioner and fan, it is *cool, man; cool !  *


----------



## Tish (Jun 28, 2021)

Cool days are here.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 28, 2021)

Here we have opposite seasons to _there.  ^^   _


----------



## Patch (Jun 29, 2021)

There, their, and they're are often misused in written communication and, when they are, it makes my head spin!!


----------



## StarSong (Jun 29, 2021)

"Spin the wheel of fortune and you'll win big prizes!" the barker promised.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 29, 2021)

Promised you a _rose garden.... _And you expected one?


----------



## StarSong (Jun 29, 2021)

One is the loneliest number that you'll ever do...


----------



## Kaila (Jun 29, 2021)

Do you know what _I know?    _


----------



## Patch (Jun 29, 2021)

Know yourself before trying to understand everyone else.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 29, 2021)

Else I unintentionally stick the next player with an awkward sentence starter, I try to remember to double check my final word to make sure it's not too much of a challenge.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 29, 2021)

Challenge is okay, but _daunting_ wouldn't be as much *fun!
*


----------



## Tish (Jun 29, 2021)

Fun should be a way of *life*.


----------



## Patch (Jun 29, 2021)

Life can bring one happiness or sad times.... or a dunce of a Games player who forgot to check the last word of his post!  :>)


----------



## Gemma (Jun 29, 2021)

Post you made on Facebook...Santa saw it and decided this Christmas, you're  getting a dictionary!


----------



## Kaila (Jun 29, 2021)

Dictionary contains lots of information that is fascinating!


----------



## Patch (Jun 29, 2021)

Fascinating people come from all walks of life, many of whom post on the SF Games thread.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 29, 2021)

_Thread and needle_ has solved many last-minute problems, over the decades.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 30, 2021)

Decades seem to melt into each other as I've grows older, though they lasted seeming eternities in my youth.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 30, 2021)

_Youth is *wasted *on the young,_
is one of those strange sayings, with rather dubious meaning.


----------



## Granny B. (Jun 30, 2021)

Meaning to do something is not the same as actually doing it.


----------



## Sparky (Jun 30, 2021)

IT is one of those scary clowns


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jun 30, 2021)

Clowns make some people laugh; clowns make some people cry.


----------



## RubyK (Jun 30, 2021)

Cry out "help" if you fall in the water!


----------



## Granny B. (Jun 30, 2021)

Water is scarce in my neck of the world.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 30, 2021)

World politics are usually more complex and time consuming for me to bother following.


----------



## Sylkkiss (Jun 30, 2021)

Following people online has become popular.


----------



## Tish (Jun 30, 2021)

Popular music reaches the top of the charts.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 30, 2021)

Charts of constellations, are difficult to decipher what we actually see in the sky.


----------



## Gemma (Jun 30, 2021)

Sky grew darker and dark as the storm approached.


----------



## Patch (Jun 30, 2021)

Approached the celebrity, asked my question, and the bodyguard knocked me out cold!!


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 1, 2021)

"Cold pizza, orange juice, and Cadbury Mini Eggs, your choice" she whispered from behind the fridge door.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 1, 2021)

Door to door salesmen have mostly been replaced by door to door scammers.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 1, 2021)

Scammers are often easy to spot, but _not always!_


----------



## StarSong (Jul 1, 2021)

Always answer your door, phone and email with caution because strangers are often more out for their interests than in what's best for the person they're contacting.


----------



## Sparky (Jul 1, 2021)

Contacting Martians would be interesting


----------



## Patch (Jul 1, 2021)

"Interesting" is sometimes used as a defining term, trying to be tactful when talking about a rather annoying, bothersome, demeaning, nasty, loathsome person.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 1, 2021)

_Person of interest, _is not truly a good thing to be, even though it sounds positive.


----------



## Tish (Jul 1, 2021)

Positive Things come to those who work.


----------



## Gemma (Jul 1, 2021)

Work all day, work all night, will make Jack a very, very exhausted man.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 1, 2021)

Man oh man, it's been hot here, this week.


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 2, 2021)

Week one at the chalet left everyone snowed in.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 2, 2021)

In time for a sudden rain, could you find your umbrella?


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jul 2, 2021)

Umbrella your emotions, don't let them rain down on you.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 2, 2021)

"You and I" has somehow morphed into "me and you," just as "I think I did well" has morphed into "I think I did good."


----------



## Gemma (Jul 2, 2021)

Good thing I was dressed when exiting the bathroom after my shower,  since we had unexpected company.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 2, 2021)

"Company clean" standards are generally higher than "family clean" standards.


----------



## Patch (Jul 2, 2021)

Standards of conduct set forth by one employer may differ significantly from another.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jul 2, 2021)

Another one bites the dust!


----------



## Gemma (Jul 2, 2021)

Dust bunnies killed my cleaning Fairy.


----------



## Tish (Jul 2, 2021)

Fairy help is overrated.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 2, 2021)

Overrated products are often overpriced.


----------



## Patch (Jul 2, 2021)

Overpriced goods resulting from COVID supply chain issues may result in long term inflation.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 2, 2021)

Inflation of air mattress, too much, might make it uncomfortably firm.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 2, 2021)

Firm mattress is much better for your back than a soft one.


----------



## Gemma (Jul 3, 2021)

One thing that can get us through the darkest times is Hope.


----------



## Patch (Jul 3, 2021)

Hope for the best but plan for the worst.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 3, 2021)

"_Worst case scenario" _is often not what actually happens, fortunately.


----------



## Tish (Jul 3, 2021)

Fortunately, we are all safe and sound.


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 4, 2021)

Sound can woo a soul, punish eardrums, and comes in many tones and rhythms.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 4, 2021)

Rhythms of human life change as we age and as as we adapt to technology.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 4, 2021)

Technology can bring us interactions, when we are otherwise isolated.


----------



## Tish (Jul 4, 2021)

Isolated places are Covid Free.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 4, 2021)

_Free as a bird._


----------



## Gemma (Jul 4, 2021)

Bird feeder's are actively being utilized this time of year.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 4, 2021)

Year might seem long or short.


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 4, 2021)

Short curtains don't block the radiators.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 5, 2021)

Radiators are turned off for 6 months.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 5, 2021)

Months of warm weather are ahead for most people in the northern hemisphere.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 5, 2021)

Hemisphere, a word I haven't used in a very long time,

might refer to either; the bottom and top 
(South and North?)
Or,  West and East..._Side and Other Side?
_


----------



## Patch (Jul 5, 2021)

Time flies when you're having fun... or are past 70 years old!


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 5, 2021)

Old people have experienced many things over the years.


----------



## Patch (Jul 5, 2021)

Years of experiences learning so many things... mostly forgotten.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 5, 2021)

Forgotten things that we worked many countless hours, to memorize for school.


----------



## Tish (Jul 5, 2021)

School is of no importance in the Amish community.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 5, 2021)

Community values the unique features that are local.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 5, 2021)

Local newspapers often list area high school sport scores as well as academic achievements.


----------



## Patch (Jul 5, 2021)

Achievements by students in scholastic activities should be celebrated as much, if not more, than achievements in athletic activities.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 6, 2021)

Activities are done while vacationing.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 6, 2021)

Vacationing tourists who follow GPS and WAZE often drive neighborhood roads that were never meant to carry so much traffic.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 6, 2021)

Traffic is bad at rush hour.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 6, 2021)

Hour later, one might be more tired than one was, an hour before.


----------



## Sparky (Jul 6, 2021)

Before you leap, have a look


----------



## Kaila (Jul 6, 2021)

Look, Look, LOOK, at what *I did!    *


----------



## Gemma (Jul 6, 2021)

Did you _really _want me to look to see what you did?


----------



## Kaila (Jul 6, 2021)

Did you _really, really think so?
_


----------



## Tish (Jul 6, 2021)

So this is it.


----------



## Gemma (Jul 7, 2021)

It doesn't really matter what she did, we'll still love her!


----------



## StarSong (Jul 7, 2021)

Kaila said:


> Look, Look, LOOK, at what *I did!    *


Her post put me in mind of the Dick and Jane books that helped generations learn to read.  ♥


----------



## Sparky (Jul 7, 2021)

Read them backwards and see how it all started..


----------



## Kaila (Jul 7, 2021)

Started the same as they ended, didn't those Dick and Jane stories?


----------



## StarSong (Jul 7, 2021)

Stories of siblings who got along perfectly always mystified me.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 7, 2021)

Me, I've never witnessed that, either!


----------



## Tish (Jul 7, 2021)

Either way, it still happened.


----------



## Granny B. (Jul 8, 2021)

Happened to finally find that dog toy out in the yard that mysteriously went missing.


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 8, 2021)

Missing lottery ticket that was hidden away was found, too late to cash it in, five years later.


----------



## Sparky (Jul 8, 2021)

Later will be here soon enough


----------



## Tish (Jul 8, 2021)

Enough already, let's have some peace and quiet.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 8, 2021)

Quiet, do you mean yell instead of scream?


----------



## Kaila (Jul 9, 2021)

Scream out might get less response than a whisper.


----------



## Sparky (Jul 9, 2021)

Whisper when the elves are listening


----------



## Tish (Jul 9, 2021)

Listening carefully to the instructions.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 9, 2021)

Instructions are not always comprehensible.


----------



## Patch (Jul 9, 2021)

Comprehensible thoughts are foreign to many folks suffering from mental disorders.


----------



## RubyK (Jul 9, 2021)

Disorders of the brain should be determined by a doctor.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 9, 2021)

Doctor should be well educated not in a practice just for money


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 10, 2021)

Money keeps the lights on, but won't stop squirrels from digging in the potted plants.


----------



## Gemma (Jul 10, 2021)

Plants are all thriving because of the sunshine, warm weather and humidity.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 10, 2021)

Humidity has lowered so therefore, it's much more comfortable.


----------



## Tish (Jul 10, 2021)

Comfortable is what you set your A/C to.


----------



## Patch (Jul 11, 2021)

To all my loyal employees, I am submitting my resignation and will always be thankful for your hard work and loyalty that has guaranteed our success.


----------



## Tish (Jul 11, 2021)

Success is the result of not giving up.


----------



## Gemma (Jul 12, 2021)

Up on the rooftop the wild turkey did land.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 12, 2021)

_Land in Sight!  _was a welcome call, when heard on a ship!


----------



## Tish (Jul 12, 2021)

Ship the parcel pronto!


----------



## Kaila (Jul 12, 2021)

_Pronto _is not an easy word for starting a sentence, but might make a very good name for a galloping, energetic horse.


----------



## Patch (Jul 12, 2021)

Horse feed can consist of grain such as corn or oats.


----------



## Gemma (Jul 12, 2021)

Oats are among the healthiest grains on earth.


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 13, 2021)

Earth, the most beautiful and bluest planet in our solar system.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 13, 2021)

System of how to go about doing something, is usually necessary in order to accomplish any task.


----------



## Patch (Jul 13, 2021)

Task efficiency memos can be utilized in many industrial facilities.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 13, 2021)

Facilities for hand-washing are important.


----------



## Patch (Jul 13, 2021)

Important things we value are apt to be family, friends, and freedom.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 13, 2021)

Freedom is precious, indeed, as long as mine doesn't interfere with yours.


----------



## Tish (Jul 13, 2021)

Your opinion is always valid.


----------



## Patch (Jul 13, 2021)

Valid reasons for missing work will go over better with an employer than rhetorical excuses.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 13, 2021)

Excuses can get you out of an appointment,but telling the truth is better.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 13, 2021)

Better excuses than those such as _The dog ate my homework, _are more original and creative.


----------



## Patch (Jul 14, 2021)

Creative ability can be found in many professions other than just the art field.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 14, 2021)

Field full of wildflowers is a colorful and beautiful sight , that I find is wonderful.


----------



## Tish (Jul 14, 2021)

Wonderful winter days are coming.


----------



## Gemma (Jul 14, 2021)

Coming online in the evening is a good way to relax.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 15, 2021)

Relax as much as possible, as it is probably good for your overall health.


----------



## Tish (Jul 15, 2021)

Health should never be ignored.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 15, 2021)

Ignored car engine noises, usually get louder and louder.


----------



## Gemma (Jul 15, 2021)

Louder Than Life festival will be held in September.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 16, 2021)

September is a very pleasant time of year, in my part of the world.


----------



## Gemma (Jul 16, 2021)

World news is getting depressing.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 16, 2021)

Depressing news really upsets me


----------



## Granny B. (Jul 16, 2021)

"Me, myself, I" and was the name of a song that was first recorded in 1937 by several artists.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 16, 2021)

Artists are _all of us, _in my opinion.


----------



## Tish (Jul 16, 2021)

Opinions may vary.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 16, 2021)

Vary opinions means _I'm not always correct?_


----------



## Patch (Jul 16, 2021)

Correct youse of English seams two bee lost en todays texting and other digital communication.


----------



## Sparky (Jul 17, 2021)

Communication with Martians could be a bit tricky


----------



## Kaila (Jul 17, 2021)

Tricky questions sometimes require tricky answers.


----------



## Tish (Jul 17, 2021)

Answers seem easy enough but are they right?


----------



## tinytn (Jul 17, 2021)

Right now , as far as we know, they are right..


----------



## Gemma (Jul 17, 2021)

Right in front of you, the puppy begged for a treat.


----------



## Sparky (Jul 18, 2021)

Treat of spinach doesn't really work..


----------



## Granny B. (Jul 18, 2021)

Work ethic seems to be missing these days with some of the younger folks.


----------



## Patch (Jul 18, 2021)

Folks, grab your dancin' shoes 'cause we're gonna have us a party... soon as I can find my pants!!!!


----------



## Kaila (Jul 18, 2021)

Pants might trip you up, if they are too long.


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 18, 2021)

Long ago and from far and wide we were younger and slimmer.


----------



## Patch (Jul 18, 2021)

Slimmer ladies are often referred to as "petite".


----------



## Kaila (Jul 18, 2021)

_Petite portions _might leave you hungry.


----------



## Patch (Jul 18, 2021)

Hungry for knowledge is evidence of a mind that will live to accomplish great things.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 18, 2021)

Things might not be _great, _but there is always something to share with others.


----------



## Tish (Jul 18, 2021)

Others do have varying opinions.


----------



## RubyK (Jul 18, 2021)

Opinions on the Covid vaccine are sometimes annoying.


----------



## Patch (Jul 18, 2021)

Annoying people who know they are annoying, yet keep on annoying people, are the most aggravating of any annoying people.


----------



## Tish (Jul 19, 2021)

People sometimes need help.


----------



## Patch (Jul 19, 2021)

Help for those suffering mental illness should be more easily accessible.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 20, 2021)

Accessible buses took years of work, to demonstrate the need to others.


----------



## Tish (Jul 20, 2021)

Others will come and go.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 20, 2021)

Go to bed whenever you are very tired.


----------



## Sparky (Jul 21, 2021)

Tired of hearing about whatsits and things


----------



## Tish (Jul 21, 2021)

Things will change eventually.


----------



## Patch (Jul 21, 2021)

Eventually, we may be forced to grow up even though we kick and scream... set on continuing our childish ways.


----------



## Tish (Jul 22, 2021)

Ways left or right.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 22, 2021)

Right turn at the refrigerator, and you will find the sink.


----------



## Patch (Jul 22, 2021)

"Sink The Bismarck" was a song I listened to in the late 1950's on my transistor radio.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 22, 2021)

"Radio; What's that, " asks the small child; _It's a small TV without any picture._


----------



## Gemma (Jul 22, 2021)

Picture is worth a thousand words, but the memories are priceless.


----------



## Sparky (Jul 23, 2021)

Priceless Michelangelo octopus sculptures have no arms


----------



## Kaila (Jul 23, 2021)

Arms fell off, after too much hugging?!^^^


----------



## Tish (Jul 23, 2021)

Hugging kitties is the best feeling ever.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 23, 2021)

Ever hug a kitten, and have it wildly snatch your eyeglasses, with a quick paw movement,  and bang them _very hard_, against your face?


----------



## RubyK (Jul 23, 2021)

Face it, we all need to be vaccinated against Covid.


----------



## Gemma (Jul 23, 2021)

Covid vaccine is available everywhere.


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 23, 2021)

*Everywhere I go I see bicycles.*


----------



## Patch (Jul 24, 2021)

Bicycles, tricycles, unicycles... all can be quite dangerous if you fail to use caution and common sense.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 24, 2021)

Sense someone approaching....;Oh, it's my cat.


----------



## Sparky (Jul 24, 2021)

Cat people might sometimes be found in cupboards...


----------



## Kaila (Jul 24, 2021)

Cupboards sometimes have dog biscuits or cat treats.


----------



## Tish (Jul 24, 2021)

Treats are always welcome.


----------



## Gemma (Jul 24, 2021)

Welcome to my world, where the wild ones roam.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 24, 2021)

Roam around but keep sight of the trail.


----------



## Patch (Jul 25, 2021)

Trail navigation can be dangerous, especially in areas that are habitats for animals of prey.


----------



## Tish (Jul 25, 2021)

Prey is often unaware of impending danger.


----------



## Granny B. (Jul 26, 2021)

Danger often triggers chemical changes in your body.


----------



## Tish (Jul 26, 2021)

Body can be used to describe an area of water.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 26, 2021)

Water is very important, to people, and to wildlife.


----------



## Tish (Jul 27, 2021)

Wildlife needs our protection.


----------



## Gemma (Jul 28, 2021)

Protection should be worn by your male partner if you don't want to become pregnant.


----------



## Tish (Jul 28, 2021)

Pregnant women can be very sensitive.


----------



## Patch (Jul 28, 2021)

Sensitive issues such as politics, religion, and sex should not be discussed at the dinner table.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 28, 2021)

Table manners , at one time, were learned and practiced, and considered to be quite important.


----------



## Sparky (Jul 29, 2021)

Important things like cakes should never be abandoned


----------



## Kaila (Jul 29, 2021)

Abandoned out in the rain is the saddest thing, for any cake.


----------



## Tish (Jul 29, 2021)

Cake is a thing worth baking.


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 30, 2021)

Baking teacakes and mudpies for a young one's tea party.


----------



## Sparky (Jul 30, 2021)

Party with cakes and pies sounds very interesting..


----------



## Kaila (Jul 30, 2021)

Interesting which party games that pies and cakes would play.


----------



## Patch (Jul 30, 2021)

Play "pattycake" with an angel food cake and you might get slapped!!!


----------



## Tish (Jul 30, 2021)

Slapped people get very angry.


----------



## Granny B. (Jul 30, 2021)

Angry people slap back.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 30, 2021)

Back to bed, if you just didn't get enough sleep.


----------



## Gemma (Jul 30, 2021)

Sleep first, plan later, because a tired mind doesn't plan well.


----------



## Tish (Jul 31, 2021)

Well, now what?


----------



## Gemma (Jul 31, 2021)

What on earth was she thinking?


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 31, 2021)

*Thinking about her vacation plans.*


----------



## Kaila (Aug 1, 2021)

Plans might not ever come to fruit.


----------



## Sparky (Aug 1, 2021)

Fruit pie is ok depending on what the internal components are..


----------



## Gemma (Aug 1, 2021)

Are you going to bake a fruit pie, Mr. @Sparky ?


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 1, 2021)

Pie isn't my favorite dessert.


----------



## Tish (Aug 1, 2021)

Dessert? Where? Give me, give me.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 1, 2021)

Me Tarzan, you Jane!


----------



## Owlivia (Aug 1, 2021)

Jane wanted Dick to take his pail and go explore a different hill.


----------



## Sparky (Aug 2, 2021)

Hill climbing is OK if it's two feet tall


----------



## Kaila (Aug 2, 2021)

Tall, if you are a mouse, is quite small,
so that you can fit....into your house


----------



## Patch (Aug 2, 2021)

House roofs can be seen covered with a number of different materials and sporting various colors.


----------



## Tish (Aug 2, 2021)

Colors are vital in a fashion show.


----------



## Patch (Aug 2, 2021)

Show me a good reason why any sane person with spare time on their hands would waste it playing "Games".


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 2, 2021)

Games are either easy or hard.


----------



## Sparky (Aug 3, 2021)

Hard to hum a tune if you're holding your nose...


----------



## Kaila (Aug 3, 2021)

Nose is located (usually)
 right in the middle of your face.


----------



## Tish (Aug 3, 2021)

Face can be used to describe the surface of things.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 3, 2021)

_Things _are often grouped by types.


----------



## Sparky (Aug 4, 2021)

Types seven words and ended up with eight...


----------



## Kaila (Aug 4, 2021)

Eight slices of pie is more than enough.


----------



## Tish (Aug 4, 2021)

Enough procrastinating


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 4, 2021)

Procrastinating is the one thing that's easier to do later.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 4, 2021)

Later will be better than never.


----------



## Gemma (Aug 4, 2021)

Never assume that loud is strong and silence is weak...It's the lion's silence that signals danger, not his roar.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 5, 2021)

Roar though he might, Lester, the lion, never was able to convince any of the lionesses to mate.


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2021)

Mate, are you serious?


----------



## Kaila (Aug 5, 2021)

Serious consideration is important, but often, what is needed even more, is humor.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 6, 2021)

Humor me, why don't you?


----------



## Raven (Aug 6, 2021)

You can learn to play piano if you try.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 6, 2021)

Try it a different way, if your first several tries, didn't work.


----------



## Sparky (Aug 6, 2021)

Work your way through the thick jungle with something more useful than a spoon


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 6, 2021)

*Spoon of sugar is tastier than a tub of lard.*


----------



## Kaila (Aug 6, 2021)

Lard, I think, 
could be used to make a bar of soap.


----------



## Tish (Aug 6, 2021)

Soap  creates bubbles


----------



## Kaila (Aug 6, 2021)

Bubbles can easily be broken.


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 6, 2021)

Broken Bones can be very painful


----------



## Kaila (Aug 7, 2021)

Painful emotions cannot always be avoided.


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 7, 2021)

*Avoided that pothole, thank goodness!*


----------



## Kaila (Aug 7, 2021)

Goodness Gracious, don't you look _wonderful!_


----------



## Patch (Aug 7, 2021)

Wonderful experiences can be quickly ruined by rude remarks of  a thoughtless fool.


----------



## Tish (Aug 7, 2021)

Fools and their money are easily parted.


----------



## Patch (Aug 7, 2021)

Parted hair usually leaves a thin line of scalp exposed.


----------



## Tish (Aug 8, 2021)

Exposed skin can easily get sunburnt.


----------



## Gemma (Aug 9, 2021)

Sunburnt skin will peel.


----------



## Patch (Aug 9, 2021)

Peel an orange or peel a lemon but don't try peeling a chicken!


----------



## Kaila (Aug 10, 2021)

Chicken are various breeds, that look very different from one another.


----------



## Sparky (Aug 10, 2021)

Another chicken crossed the road


----------



## Kaila (Aug 10, 2021)

Road crossing is very dangerous if you're not _*looking!
*_


----------



## Patch (Aug 10, 2021)

Looking both ways means left and right, not up and down!


----------



## Kaila (Aug 10, 2021)

_Down the street, _*and up the street?  *


----------



## Tish (Aug 10, 2021)

Street wise people often succeed.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 10, 2021)

Succeed at something, that was one of your goals.


----------



## Patch (Aug 11, 2021)

Goals I set are often overridden by laziness or procrastination.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 11, 2021)

Procrastination is something you can put off doing, till tomorrow.


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 11, 2021)

Tomorrow is going to be even hotter than today.


----------



## Tish (Aug 11, 2021)

Today is the first day of the rest of your life.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 12, 2021)

Life has some moments that are _wonderful._


----------



## Patch (Aug 12, 2021)

Wonderful times can be enjoyed when visited by family members.


----------



## Gemma (Aug 12, 2021)

Members of the County Club enjoyed a free day of golf.


----------



## Tish (Aug 12, 2021)

Golf is a great way to get some frustration out.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 13, 2021)

Out of the ballpark hit, is called a _home run!_


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 13, 2021)

*Run for your life.*


----------



## Kaila (Aug 14, 2021)

Life presents some very confusing situations.


----------



## Sparky (Aug 14, 2021)

Situations involving monkeys and kazoos can be very strange


----------



## Sylkkiss (Aug 14, 2021)

Strange things happen in the dark.


----------



## Patch (Aug 14, 2021)

Dark times are vanquished with the dawn of new hope.


----------



## Tish (Aug 14, 2021)

Hope everyone is well


----------



## Kaila (Aug 15, 2021)

Well, _where do we go from here?    _


----------



## Sparky (Aug 16, 2021)

Here could be better than there..


----------



## Kaila (Aug 16, 2021)

There could be worse than someplace else, or might not be...


----------



## Patch (Aug 16, 2021)

Be the one to give praise, not ask for it.


----------



## Tish (Aug 16, 2021)

It is good advice you give.


----------



## Sparky (Aug 17, 2021)

Give a dog a bone, that Old Mother Hubbard's not bothered


----------



## Kaila (Aug 17, 2021)

Bothered by some sounds, I attempt to move away from them, or to ignore.


----------



## Gemma (Aug 17, 2021)

Ignore the odor coming from Larry's way, it's just his stinky feet!


----------



## Patch (Aug 17, 2021)

Feet and inches described the distance I was from the crocodile, even though I wished it was a few hundred yards.


----------



## Tish (Aug 17, 2021)

Yards can look beautiful if properly maintained.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 17, 2021)

Maintained appliances last longer.


----------



## Patch (Aug 17, 2021)

Longer posts, by some who post, utilize a plethora of unnecessary words and phrases that could easily be deleted completely or, at the least, minimized by getting to the point and not attempting to construct a single sentence that seems as long as a complete chapter in a renowned author's latest book release.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 17, 2021)

Release me from having to read posts that are _much too long!_


----------



## Sparky (Aug 18, 2021)

Long posts could be as much as seven miles and six feet..


----------



## Kaila (Aug 18, 2021)

Feet are of interest to Podiatrists.


----------



## Tish (Aug 18, 2021)

Podiatrists have a really smelly job.


----------



## Patch (Aug 19, 2021)

Job benefits do not include 'taking your work home with you' when you work in a sewer plant.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 19, 2021)

Plant _lots_ of seeds, and _some_ of them (not all)
will grow into plants that produce vegetables or flowers.


----------



## Sparky (Aug 19, 2021)

Flowers in your hair might give you the power...


----------



## Gemma (Aug 19, 2021)

Power tools make tackling a job so much easier.


----------



## RubyK (Aug 19, 2021)

Easier math problems bring better grades in school.


----------



## Tish (Aug 19, 2021)

School is an essential part of life.


----------



## Gemma (Aug 19, 2021)

Life is a breakfast cereal made by the Quaker Oats Company.


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 19, 2021)

Company Policies must be followed.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 19, 2021)

Followed by many, loved by a few.


----------



## Sparky (Aug 20, 2021)

Few turkeys look forward to Christmas


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 20, 2021)

Christmas is my favorite Holiday


----------



## Kaila (Aug 20, 2021)

Holiday from difficulties, would be nice,
but not if I have to trade mine, for _another person_'s_ problems!_


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 20, 2021)

*Problems require solutions.*


----------



## Tish (Aug 20, 2021)

Solutions may vary.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 20, 2021)

Vary your meals a little, to make them more interesting.


----------



## Gemma (Aug 20, 2021)

Interesting program coming soon on National Geographic about Africa's super snake.


----------



## Patch (Aug 20, 2021)

Snake aficionados seem to prefer boa constrictors as the favorite to own and have as a pet.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 20, 2021)

_Snake through traffic_ means zig-zagging, which is not a safe way to drive.


----------



## Gemma (Aug 21, 2021)

*Pet* likes to go for a *drive* with me when running short errands.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 21, 2021)

Errands to the Pet Store?


----------



## Tish (Aug 21, 2021)

Store your mushrooms in a dark place.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 21, 2021)

Place your hat, on your head.


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 21, 2021)

Head and face cream really helps.


----------



## Gemma (Aug 21, 2021)

Helps to smile at others because they just might need one.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 22, 2021)

One smile 

makes a difference.


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 22, 2021)

*Difference is the result of subtraction.*


----------



## Kaila (Aug 22, 2021)

Subtraction means you will have less of _something._


----------



## Tish (Aug 22, 2021)

Something isn't adding up.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 22, 2021)

Up to me, I'd rather do addition.


----------



## Tish (Aug 23, 2021)

Addition can get very complicated.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 23, 2021)

Complicated as two plus two is _four?  
_


----------



## Gemma (Aug 23, 2021)

Four more days and it will be Friday!


----------



## Kaila (Aug 23, 2021)

Friday is a popular day of the week!


----------



## Sparky (Aug 24, 2021)

Week after week another week goes by


----------



## Kaila (Aug 24, 2021)

By and by, the people and cars go by.


----------



## Tish (Aug 24, 2021)

By the way, never mind forgot what I was going to say.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 24, 2021)

Say whatever comes to you to say; I won't pay it any mind.


----------



## Sparky (Aug 25, 2021)

Mind how you go, if you're going to a go go


----------



## Kaila (Aug 25, 2021)

Go to what.... or go to _*where???? *_


----------



## Tish (Aug 25, 2021)

Where are we all headed?


----------



## Sparky (Aug 26, 2021)

Headed there and back to see how far it is..


----------



## Kaila (Aug 26, 2021)

Is it too far for a _Day Trip?_


----------



## Tish (Aug 26, 2021)

Tripping people is one of my hobbies.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 26, 2021)

Hobbies to try out, that you might enjoy doing, can be found in the _Unusual Hobbies *thread. *_


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 26, 2021)

Thread after thread is always interesting.


----------



## Gemma (Aug 26, 2021)

Interesting articles to read can always be found on the internet.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 27, 2021)

Internet has changed how we live our lives daily.


----------



## Sparky (Aug 27, 2021)

Daily visit to the games area is usually a worthwhile venture..


----------



## Kaila (Aug 27, 2021)

Venture out from under the blankets.


----------



## tinytn (Aug 27, 2021)

*Blankets can get too warm..*


----------



## Tish (Aug 27, 2021)

Warm and cozy bed


----------



## Patch (Aug 27, 2021)

Bed mattresses found in most hotels are not firm enough for my sleeping comfort.


----------



## StarSong (Aug 28, 2021)

Comfort your friends and loved ones when they are troubled.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 28, 2021)

Troubled times require and challenge us to find additional coping methods.


----------



## StarSong (Aug 28, 2021)

Methods of successful coping vary by people's temperaments and life histories.


----------



## Tish (Aug 28, 2021)

Histories can teach us an important lesson.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 28, 2021)

Lesson learned, some people are happiest being unhappy.


----------



## Sparky (Aug 29, 2021)

Unhappy bunnies don't even bother bringing Easter eggs..


----------



## Kaila (Aug 29, 2021)

Eggs don't _come from bunny rabbits.  _


----------



## StarSong (Aug 29, 2021)

Rabbits prefer to live in burrows rather than cages or magicians' hats.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 29, 2021)

Hats off to those who are willing to help others when needed.


----------



## Tish (Aug 29, 2021)

Needed help yesterday.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 29, 2021)

Yesterday is now in the rear-view mirror.


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 29, 2021)

Mirror mirror on the wall Who is the fairest of them all


----------



## StarSong (Aug 30, 2021)

All the lotions, potions and cosmetics in the world can't make a 65 year old woman look 30 again, but they can easily succeed at making her look vain.


----------



## Sparky (Aug 30, 2021)

Vain attempts to grow a money tree usually ends up with weeds..


----------



## Kaila (Aug 30, 2021)

Weeds, have you noticed, grow faster and taller and more hardy, in the same growing conditions,  than any other types of plants.


----------



## Sylkkiss (Aug 30, 2021)

Plants suffer when bees die.


----------



## StarSong (Aug 30, 2021)

"Die, you gravy-sucking pig!" was one of Steve Martin's famous lines.


----------



## tinytn (Aug 30, 2021)

Lines on my face tell tales.


----------



## Tish (Aug 30, 2021)

Tales told can never be reversed.


----------



## StarSong (Aug 31, 2021)

Reversed images shown on mirrors can occasionally be confusing, even after all these years.


----------



## Sparky (Aug 31, 2021)

Years spent polishing spoon handles is probably pointless


----------



## Kaila (Aug 31, 2021)

Pointless things we are doing, might have had a good reason when we started doing it, but we didn't notice when it lost its  purpose.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 31, 2021)

StarSong said:


> "Die, you gravy-sucking pig!" was one of Steve Martin's famous lines.


Oink, oink!   

Not a part of the game but 
great humor deserves recognition!


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 31, 2021)

Purpose is the most expensive way to buy a package of photos at a photography studio!


----------



## Tish (Aug 31, 2021)

Studio apartments can be really nice.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 31, 2021)

_Nice_ studio apartments are _nice_, but they are small!


----------



## Gemma (Aug 31, 2021)

Small backyard is easier to maintain.


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 31, 2021)

Maintain your composure at all times.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Sep 1, 2021)

Times like these call for extreme measures!


----------



## StarSong (Sep 1, 2021)

Measures on this year's ballot are unlikely to stimulate widespread voter interest.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 1, 2021)

Interest in building igloos is still getting the cold shoulder


----------



## Sylkkiss (Sep 1, 2021)

Shoulder pads used to be a thing for women's fashion.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 1, 2021)

Fashion designers' runway creations rarely reflect what everyday people might wear.


----------



## Tish (Sep 1, 2021)

Wear it in good health.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 1, 2021)

Health matters more than wealth.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Sep 2, 2021)

Wealth won’t buy love nor health but it will buy a lot of healthy foods you can love!


----------



## Tish (Sep 2, 2021)

Wealth is important if you want to live it up.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 2, 2021)

^^^ _Love up, _Love down, _Love all the way around!  _


----------



## Sparky (Sep 3, 2021)

Around an hours time it will be later..


----------



## Kaila (Sep 3, 2021)

....^^^ _Later, _But, how _much _later will it be then?


----------



## Tish (Sep 3, 2021)

Then what exactly?


----------



## StarSong (Sep 4, 2021)

Exactly whatever's on one's schedule for an hour from now, I would think.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 4, 2021)

Think I will have a cup of tea.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 4, 2021)

Tea will be ready in an hour or so..


----------



## Gemma (Sep 4, 2021)

So tell me @Sparky, what type of tea are you brewing?


----------



## Tish (Sep 4, 2021)

Brewing tea is wonderful.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 5, 2021)

Wonderful early morning solitude with a cup of coffee and my forum friends.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 5, 2021)

Friends who bring cakes are really good...


----------



## Patch (Sep 5, 2021)

"Good grief!", shouted Granny as her cat pushed the fresh baked cake onto the kitchen floor.


----------



## Gemma (Sep 5, 2021)

Floor is where Patch's dog found the cake and chowed down gleefully.


----------



## Tish (Sep 5, 2021)

Gleefully the mischievous imps ran away.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 5, 2021)

Away, to get more cakes, and then to return!


----------



## tinytn (Sep 5, 2021)

Returned only to have Patch's dog waiting patiently for more cake!!


----------



## Kaila (Sep 5, 2021)

Cake baked for a dog, might not have the same ingredients that I myself, would like in a cake, because I like _chocolate!  _


----------



## Sparky (Sep 6, 2021)

Chocolate might be the eighth wonder of the world..


----------



## Kaila (Sep 6, 2021)

World's most popular flavors, might be chocolate, and tea or coffee?


----------



## Patch (Sep 6, 2021)

Coffee addiction is not criminal, it's life sustaining!!!


----------



## Tish (Sep 6, 2021)

Sustaining food does not always have to taste good.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 7, 2021)

Good to know that octopus pie is unavailable


----------



## Kaila (Sep 7, 2021)

Unavailable for at least this month


----------



## Tish (Sep 7, 2021)

Month or year?


----------



## Kaila (Sep 7, 2021)

Year or Decade?


----------



## Sparky (Sep 8, 2021)

Decade takes ten years to go...


----------



## Kaila (Sep 8, 2021)

Go feed the farm animals, please......


----------



## Tish (Sep 8, 2021)

Please don't nag.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 8, 2021)

_Nag_ is not ... asking politely and gently just once.


----------



## Gemma (Sep 9, 2021)

Once in a while, I have a taste for lobster dipped in butter!


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 9, 2021)

Butter is my favorite thing to put on Toast.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 9, 2021)

Toast that's burnt needs scraping


----------



## Kaila (Sep 9, 2021)

Scraping ice off of car windshield, is not necessary if....
you live someplace that's very warm.


----------



## Tish (Sep 9, 2021)

Warming my coffee up in the microwave.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 10, 2021)

_Microwave Popcorn_, is something I haven't ever either made nor eaten.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 10, 2021)

Eaten cake means you can't still have your cake and eat it...


----------



## Kaila (Sep 10, 2021)

It's sad but true...... ^^^^^


----------



## Tish (Sep 10, 2021)

True facts can be hard to accept.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 10, 2021)

Accept that which you cannot change....or, try to change it anyway.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 11, 2021)

Anyway, it seems Bigfoot must only have one foot, otherwise it would be Bigfeet...


----------



## Kaila (Sep 11, 2021)

Bigfeet might run in some families, but I wouldn't know.


----------



## Tish (Sep 11, 2021)

Know your enemy well.


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 11, 2021)

Well kids it's bedtime.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 12, 2021)

Bedtime means to get as comfy as possible.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 12, 2021)

Possible that aliens will come down and abduct all the cakes...


----------



## Patch (Sep 12, 2021)

Cakes, pies, strawberry ice cream, and donuts with sprinkles are all on the aliens' list.


----------



## Tish (Sep 12, 2021)

List is vital for shopping.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 12, 2021)

Shopping excursions to other planets, include desired items not available on their own.


----------



## Patch (Sep 13, 2021)

Own your own spaceship to travel to the other planets because I'm not loaning you mine!!!!


----------



## Kaila (Sep 13, 2021)

Mine has comfortable seats and HUGE windows.


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 13, 2021)

Windows get dirty too often.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 13, 2021)

Often UFOs could be Unwanted Fried Octopus..


----------



## Kaila (Sep 13, 2021)

Octopus, each individual one,  requires more than one pair of mittens.


----------



## Gemma (Sep 13, 2021)

Mittens is the name of one of my feral kittens.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 13, 2021)

Kittens are often born with mittens , and other cute features.


----------



## Patch (Sep 13, 2021)

Features of the restaurant where you order a steak might be best revealed as whether the steak is served with a knife or a hacksaw.


----------



## Gemma (Sep 13, 2021)

Hacksaw Ridge was a pretty good movie.


----------



## Tish (Sep 13, 2021)

Movies can come in many genres


----------



## Patch (Sep 14, 2021)

Genres some people enjoy in movies make me wonder how far those folks are from the edge of reality.


----------



## Tish (Sep 14, 2021)

Reality is but an Illusion.


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 14, 2021)

*Illusions are often things that you hope will come true.*


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 14, 2021)

*True is the opposite of false.*


----------



## Kaila (Sep 14, 2021)

False eye lashes usually don't look real.


----------



## Patch (Sep 14, 2021)

Real strong coffee can cure many ills, both emotional and physical.


----------



## Gemma (Sep 14, 2021)

Physical therapy often is required after certain surgery.


----------



## Patch (Sep 15, 2021)

Surgery, for me, has always been boring since I sleep through the entire procedure.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 15, 2021)

Procedure for some medical interventions, that could be done in one appointment, often entails a series of visits.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 15, 2021)

Visits to the chicken museum, or the egg museum, not sure what to do first..


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 15, 2021)

First, remember how intelligent you are and not how much you don't know.


----------



## Gemma (Sep 15, 2021)

Know this, I have no desire to visit a chicken or egg museum.


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 15, 2021)

Museum visiting is exciting for me.


----------



## Gemma (Sep 15, 2021)

Me?  I prefer the great outdoors.


----------



## Patch (Sep 15, 2021)

Outdoors, some 100 feet from the back door, was the location of our toilet in one of the first homes I remember.


----------



## Tish (Sep 15, 2021)

Remember to take toilet paper with you.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 16, 2021)

You can't be sure what will be there when you get there...


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 16, 2021)

There is a rainstorm coming.


----------



## Tish (Sep 16, 2021)

Coming is better than going.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 16, 2021)

Going in circles eventually gets you back where you came from.


----------



## Patch (Sep 17, 2021)

From Point 'A' to Point 'B', a straight line is the shortest distance.


----------



## Tish (Sep 17, 2021)

Distance does not concern me at all.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 17, 2021)

All that matters is to remember to feed the cat...
or dog, .... or bird, or fish.


----------



## Patch (Sep 17, 2021)

Fish or seafood of any kind are things I, simply, refuse to eat!


----------



## Kaila (Sep 18, 2021)

Eat breakfast sometime before dinner.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 18, 2021)

Dinner of spinach with horseradish doesn't seem right...


----------



## Gemma (Sep 18, 2021)

Right you are, Sparky!


----------



## Kaila (Sep 18, 2021)

Sparky seems to have a very unusual life, if you guess only from reading the posts, and if you have no sense of humor.


----------



## Gemma (Sep 18, 2021)

Humor can be one of the best survival tools.


----------



## Tish (Sep 18, 2021)

Tools are essential to finishing a task.


----------



## Patch (Sep 19, 2021)

Task completion often gives way to procrastination.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 19, 2021)

Procrastination may be the thief of time, but I nevertheless indulge in it regularly.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 19, 2021)

Regularly _listen,_ to what your body is telling you that it needs.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 19, 2021)

Needs versus wants: knowing the difference is often the key to successful budgeting.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 19, 2021)

Budgeting means _not_ buying something, so that you _can_ buy something else, that you plan.


----------



## Patch (Sep 19, 2021)

Plan for the worst while hoping for the best.


----------



## Tish (Sep 19, 2021)

Best you can do will do.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 19, 2021)

Do your homework before you go out to play.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 20, 2021)

"Play Misty For Me" was such a great movie!


----------



## Sparky (Sep 20, 2021)

Movie popcorn can be too crunchy


----------



## Kaila (Sep 20, 2021)

_Crunchy _*was* their planned goal, in that situation.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 20, 2021)

Situation dire, Red Alert!!!


----------



## Patch (Sep 20, 2021)

Alert the neighbors the one-way frosted glass in their bathroom wall is installed backwards!!!!


----------



## Kaila (Sep 20, 2021)

Backwards is how some writing might appear, when held up in front of a mirror.


----------



## Patch (Sep 20, 2021)

Mirror, mirror on the wall shows my blemishes and that ain't all!!!


----------



## Tish (Sep 20, 2021)

All the stars vanish during the day.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 20, 2021)

Day after tomorrow will be _next season._


----------



## StarSong (Sep 20, 2021)

Season tofu or it has little flavor.


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 21, 2021)

Flavor of the month has short  popularity period.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 21, 2021)

_Period_ comes at the end of a sentence, or at the end of someone's verbal statement, and _that is all I will say on that topic!   _


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2021)

Topic of the day could have been about recycling crumbs..


----------



## Kaila (Sep 21, 2021)

Crumbs Recycling is not a topic of intense or wide interest.


----------



## Tish (Sep 21, 2021)

Interest is calculated annually.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 21, 2021)

Annually observing holidays, keeps them from becoming boring.


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 21, 2021)

Boring  talk puts me to sleep....


----------



## Kaila (Sep 21, 2021)

Sleep is one of life's essentials.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 22, 2021)

Essentials for supporting human life include air, water, food and shelter.


----------



## Tish (Sep 22, 2021)

Shelter is great during a storm.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 23, 2021)

Storm drains keep streets from flooding.


----------



## Tish (Sep 23, 2021)

Flooding can be very dangerous.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 23, 2021)

Dangerous rip-tides for swimmers and surfers, are common during storms, along the shore of the ocean.


----------



## Patch (Sep 23, 2021)

Ocean cruises are not for me since I get seasick in a bathtub!!


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 23, 2021)

Bathtub overflowed today


----------



## Patch (Sep 23, 2021)

Today we must forget the mistakes of yesterday and dream about the successes of tomorrow.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 23, 2021)

Tomorrow is one day away, approximately.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 24, 2021)

Approximately 22% of Americans are sixty or older.


----------



## tinytn (Sep 24, 2021)

Older people have more fun right here !


----------



## Patch (Sep 24, 2021)

Here I sit, older than dirt!


----------



## Tish (Sep 24, 2021)

Dirt is always hard to clean.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 24, 2021)

_Clean as a Whistle, _they used to say.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 25, 2021)

Say that again, a clean whistle is better than the alternative


----------



## Kaila (Sep 25, 2021)

Alternative to a whistle might be a large bell with a loud ring?


----------



## Tish (Sep 25, 2021)

Ring the doctor, please.


----------



## Gemma (Sep 25, 2021)

Please be quiet, the baby is sleeping.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 25, 2021)

Sleeping bear will awake hungry!


----------



## StarSong (Sep 26, 2021)

Hungry children can be very irritable.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 26, 2021)

Irritable snails never really look any different..


----------



## Kaila (Sep 26, 2021)

Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## Tish (Sep 26, 2021)

Folks need to relax.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 26, 2021)

Relax your expectations.


----------



## Gemma (Sep 26, 2021)

Expectations feed frustration.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 26, 2021)

Frustration is a very difficult feeling.


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 26, 2021)

Feeling better today?


----------



## Gemma (Sep 27, 2021)

Today, I plan going outdoors and getting some hedges trimmed back.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 27, 2021)

Going for a dental cleaning this morning and plan to hit the grocery store for a few things on the way home.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 27, 2021)

_Back_

Back from post 4,820 seems the right thing to do...


----------



## Gemma (Sep 27, 2021)

Do whatever makes you happy.


----------



## Patch (Sep 27, 2021)

"Happy wife, happy life" is a lesson I learned very early in our marriage!!!!!


----------



## Tish (Sep 27, 2021)

Marriage is overrated.


----------



## RubyK (Sep 27, 2021)

Overrated recipes can be disappointing


----------



## Gemma (Sep 28, 2021)

Disappointing to say the least.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 28, 2021)

Least said, soonest mended,.. something like that..


----------



## Patch (Sep 28, 2021)

That dog has a smile just like someone I know... teeth and all!


----------



## tinytn (Sep 28, 2021)

All said and done,  most people have smiles like that !


----------



## RubyK (Sep 28, 2021)

That novel was a complete waste of time.


----------



## Patch (Sep 28, 2021)

Time after time I have to tell you, "Quit bellyaching and get to work!!"


----------



## Gemma (Sep 28, 2021)

Work all day or work all night, it will never make Jack a dull boy.


----------



## Patch (Sep 28, 2021)

Boy Scouts is an organization many young boys have participated in during their early years.


----------



## Tish (Sep 28, 2021)

Years ago there lived a very angry Goat.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 29, 2021)

Goat can be used to refer to an animal or as the increasingly common acronym: Greatest Of All Time.


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 29, 2021)

Time  capsule found while exploring  in undeveloped area    proved to be most interesting.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 29, 2021)

Interesting how chocolate cake can disappear so quick...


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 29, 2021)

Quick thinking can save anyone


----------



## Patch (Sep 29, 2021)

Anyone who moons their coworkers is getting a little behind in their work.


----------



## Sylkkiss (Sep 29, 2021)

Work can be fun sometimes.


----------



## Patch (Sep 29, 2021)

Sometimes eye wunder ef mye brane es knot awl their.


----------



## Tish (Sep 29, 2021)

Their true colours showed soon enough.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Sep 30, 2021)

Enough is enough, I'm calling your bluff!


----------



## Patch (Sep 30, 2021)

Bluff all you want, 'cause I know who is behind the curtain!


----------



## Kaila (Sep 30, 2021)

Curtain would benefit from more frequent washing.


----------



## RubyK (Sep 30, 2021)

Washing dishes is a chore I don't mind doing.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 1, 2021)

Doing something constructive every day helps me feel like my time isn't slipping away during this long-lasting pandemic.


----------



## Tish (Oct 1, 2021)

Pandemics come and go, who will survive? nobody knows.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 2, 2021)

Know the difference between wants and needs to keep your finances in order.


----------



## Tish (Oct 2, 2021)

Order is asked for during Kaos


----------



## StarSong (Oct 3, 2021)

Kaos may or may not be the Aussie spelling of what Americans call chaos.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 3, 2021)

Chaos might or might not, result from _too many cooks in the kitchen.  _


----------



## StarSong (Oct 3, 2021)

Kitchen helpers are too often kitchen hindrances.


----------



## Patch (Oct 3, 2021)

Hinderances to achieving my goals in the game of golf are 90% mental and the other 30% all in my head!  :>)


----------



## Tish (Oct 3, 2021)

Head games can be very Intense.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 3, 2021)

Intense exercise workouts can do more harm than good.


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 3, 2021)

Good is the opposite of Bad.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 3, 2021)

Bad luck has been blamed for a great many setbacks and disappointments.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 4, 2021)

"Disappointments" oddly enough is not the negative form of "appointments" - I just now realized that.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 4, 2021)

That realization, for me as well, comes as a surprise!


----------



## Sylkkiss (Oct 4, 2021)

Surprise me with good luck.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 4, 2021)

Luck, I find for me, is a confusing and dubious concept.


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 4, 2021)

Concept of justice is often fleeting.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 4, 2021)

Fleeting thoughts during the night, are sometimes not remembered, in the morning.


----------



## Gemma (Oct 4, 2021)

Morning is the best time for me to get things done before my household wakes up.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 4, 2021)

Up the street, and around the corner, and a few more left and right turns, and down another road,
there is a spot I could enjoy being near the water.


----------



## Tish (Oct 4, 2021)

Road instructions will follow.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 4, 2021)

Follow me, to see the water.


----------



## Patch (Oct 4, 2021)

Water treatment plants in our communities provide the safe water we use in our homes for drinking and cooking.


----------



## Granny B. (Oct 4, 2021)

Cooking takes a lot of time and I wish Purina would make 100% nutritionally complete People Chow.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 5, 2021)

Chow chow dogs became a very popular breed in the 1980s, but I never understood their appeal.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 5, 2021)

Appeal to those around you, to be kind and patient toward others.


----------



## Sparky (Oct 5, 2021)

Others would avail themselves of your cakes given half a chance


----------



## Kaila (Oct 5, 2021)

^^^ Chance will be lowered due to your warning, which caused them all to be well hidden.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 5, 2021)

Hidden cakes frustrate people desperate for a taste of yummy sweets.


----------



## Tish (Oct 5, 2021)

Sweets are irresistible.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 5, 2021)

Irresistible foods rarely have leftovers.


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 5, 2021)

Leftovers come in handy when you are too tired to cook.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 5, 2021)

Cook quit, so we will have to have cereal for dinner.


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 5, 2021)

Dinner will be late tonight


----------



## Gemma (Oct 5, 2021)

Tonight, let's order in and have it delivered.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 5, 2021)

Delivered meal of home-cooked food, would be very delightful.


----------



## Sparky (Oct 6, 2021)

Delightful delights are always welcome


----------



## Tish (Oct 6, 2021)

Welcome, please have a seat.


----------



## Gemma (Oct 6, 2021)

Seat next to me is available.


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 6, 2021)

Available car for sale


----------



## StarSong (Oct 7, 2021)

Sale prices often encourage purchases by shoppers who had no intention buying before noticing the "great deals."


----------



## Patch (Oct 7, 2021)

"Deals" on most any retail item are nonexistent due to pandemic decimated supply chains.


----------



## Tish (Oct 7, 2021)

Chains and whips excite me


----------



## Kaila (Oct 7, 2021)

Me, myself and I, was a common old phrase.


----------



## Sparky (Oct 8, 2021)

Phrase book for Martian may be useful eventually...


----------



## Tish (Oct 8, 2021)

Eventually, all good things come to an end.


----------



## Sparky (Oct 10, 2021)

End of one thing is the start of another


----------



## Gemma (Oct 10, 2021)

Another day, another dollar!


----------



## Sylkkiss (Oct 10, 2021)

Dollar store stuff is cheap.


----------



## Tish (Oct 10, 2021)

Cheap trick was an awesome band


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 12, 2021)

Band all your  hair clips together.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 12, 2021)

Together , people could accomplish more than individually, but only with cooperation.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Oct 12, 2021)

Cooperation without limitation would feel like a vacation from the intimidation spread across our great nation.


----------



## Tish (Oct 12, 2021)

Nations are waiting for borders to reopen.


----------



## Sparky (Oct 14, 2021)

Reopen the curtains and see what's happening outside


----------



## Kaila (Oct 14, 2021)

Outside the window curtain, I can see that the Fall Foliage _is beautiful!_


----------



## Tish (Oct 14, 2021)

Beautiful as the day is long.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 14, 2021)

Long time; No see.


----------



## Gemma (Oct 14, 2021)

See what happens when you shake a soft drink first, then open it right away?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 14, 2021)

_Away_ is where you should throw some advice, such as the previous post, right here above!


----------



## Sparky (Oct 15, 2021)

Above and beyond to somewhere or other..


----------



## Gemma (Oct 15, 2021)

Other day, I watched a blue heron glide out of the sky and land in the stream behind my house.


----------



## Tish (Oct 15, 2021)

Houses can be very expensive to upkeep.


----------



## Gemma (Oct 15, 2021)

Upkeep can be expensive on an old car.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 15, 2021)

_Car Facts_ is a tool that informs people about a specific vehicle's history.


----------



## Tish (Oct 16, 2021)

History is a fascinating subject.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 16, 2021)

Subject that did not seem interesting when we were young, may become intriguing to us later.


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 16, 2021)

Later this month it will be Halloween.


----------



## Owlivia (Oct 17, 2021)

Halloween candy is a retailer's profit maker.


----------



## Tish (Oct 17, 2021)

Makers and shakers get things done.


----------



## Gemma (Oct 17, 2021)

Done with dishes, ready to relax.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Oct 17, 2021)

Relax, welcome to The Pleasure Dome.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 17, 2021)

Dome across top of a stadium, might keep out rain.


----------



## Sparky (Oct 18, 2021)

Rain water could be used to make the tea..


----------



## Tish (Oct 18, 2021)

Tea and a few scones would go down well.


----------



## Sparky (Oct 19, 2021)

Well what's at the bottom of the well I'm wondering..


----------



## StarSong (Oct 19, 2021)

Wondering why I haven't received notifications on this thread over the past couple of weeks...


----------



## Kaila (Oct 19, 2021)

Weeks passed and recently, I haven't gotten some alerts as well, 
(I don't know why either)
but it's nice to see you here, today!


----------



## Tish (Oct 19, 2021)

today is the start of the rest of your life.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 20, 2021)

Life begins at 40 they say...


----------



## Sparky (Oct 20, 2021)

Say 'brown bread with big bits of butter' without moving your lips...


----------



## Kaila (Oct 20, 2021)

Lips are meant to be moving.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 20, 2021)

Moving targets are harder to hit.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 20, 2021)

Hit me with a song, if you please!


----------



## Tish (Oct 20, 2021)

Please stop singing.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 21, 2021)

Singing is fine, but kindness dictates that anyone within earshot isn't trapped in the same room without an exit opportunity.


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 21, 2021)

Opportunity is out there,  for those that take the time to look.


----------



## Sparky (Oct 21, 2021)

Look a gift horse in the mouth and chew over the results..


----------



## Kaila (Oct 21, 2021)

Results of @Sparky  's sentences, do not always match with their beginnings.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 21, 2021)

Beginnings of a new form of international currency may be the result of bitcoins, et al, presuming anyone can grasp how they work.


----------



## Sylkkiss (Oct 21, 2021)

Work used to be be fun until too many people made it more like a competition.


----------



## tinytn (Oct 21, 2021)

Competition is  like a sitting down position, then they shoot the gun to Run!


----------



## Tish (Oct 21, 2021)

Run very quickly.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 22, 2021)

Quickly, everyone find a good hiding place before the other team starts looking!


----------



## Kaila (Oct 22, 2021)

Looking repeatedly for other posters' replies, whenever I can't come up with one of my own!


----------



## Tish (Oct 22, 2021)

Own all your mistakes.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 22, 2021)

Mistakes are more common than garden weeds and wildflowers.


----------



## Sparky (Oct 23, 2021)

Wildflowers might be tamed without yodeling..


----------



## StarSong (Oct 23, 2021)

> Yodeling skills are highly overrated.


----------



## Tish (Oct 23, 2021)

Overrated actors annoy the heck ut of me.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 23, 2021)

_Me who, did you say????...._*Can't you speak a little louder?  *


----------



## StarSong (Oct 24, 2021)

Louder by far than our auditory systems are able to safely manage, rock concerts have damaged the hearing of many attendees and artists.


----------



## Sparky (Oct 24, 2021)

Artists these days can make money from nothing


----------



## Tish (Oct 24, 2021)

Nothing is ever easy.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 25, 2021)

Easy come, easy go.


----------



## Pepper (Oct 25, 2021)

Go now and bring back potato chips.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 25, 2021)

Chips fall _where they may_.


----------



## Gemma (Oct 25, 2021)

May your troubles be less and your blessings be more.


----------



## Tish (Oct 25, 2021)

More time is required to finish the Task.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 26, 2021)

Task completed, finally!


----------



## Kaila (Oct 26, 2021)

Finally located this thread!


----------



## Tish (Oct 26, 2021)

Thread the sewing needle before starting the machine.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 28, 2021)

Machine wash / tumble dry are my favorite laundering instructions!


----------



## Sparky (Oct 28, 2021)

Instructions to build a rocket seem a bit complicated..


----------



## Kaila (Oct 28, 2021)

Complicated for one, might be easy and simple, for another.


----------



## Tish (Oct 28, 2021)

Another day another Coffee.


----------



## Sylkkiss (Oct 28, 2021)

Coffee is better with sugar and cream and best when drinking with a friend.


----------



## Sparky (Oct 29, 2021)

Friend or foe is something you want to know sooner than later


----------



## Kaila (Oct 29, 2021)

Later is sometimes _too late._


----------



## Sylkkiss (Oct 29, 2021)

Late night parties mean trouble sometimes.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 29, 2021)

Sometimes, it truly is _Better late than never._


----------



## Tish (Oct 29, 2021)

Never work on a machine while t is still running.


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 29, 2021)

Running every day is healthy


----------



## Kaila (Oct 29, 2021)

Healthy food is only healthy if it's eaten.


----------



## Patch (Oct 29, 2021)

Eaten by the two children, the bowl of chocolate cookie dough was more than enough to cause extreme cases of diarrhea.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 29, 2021)

Diarrhea is very unpleasant.

(However, it's Nice to see you, @Patch  )


----------



## Sparky (Oct 30, 2021)

Unpleasant cyclops always keep an eye on you


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 30, 2021)

You really don't know what is coming  next.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 30, 2021)

Next on the agenda: CAKE!


----------



## Kaila (Oct 30, 2021)

Cake would be nice to have, today, and especially perhaps instead of lunch.


----------



## Patch (Oct 30, 2021)

Lunch was late, today, so I'll eat supper early.


----------



## Tish (Oct 30, 2021)

Early to rise early to bed.


----------



## Patch (Oct 30, 2021)

Bed entered early will leave one surly while a bed entered late will allow you to wake feeling great.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 30, 2021)

Great poets can sometimes be _discovered, here at SF Games! _


----------



## StarSong (Oct 31, 2021)

Games on SF have helped me deepen some friendships with other members.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 31, 2021)

Members enjoy interacting.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 31, 2021)

Interacting with other is hard wired into the DNA of humans and other highly social creatures.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 31, 2021)

Creatures were quiet, even including the mice.


----------



## Gemma (Oct 31, 2021)

Mice were frolicing merrily behind the wall nawing on the wiring.


----------



## Patch (Oct 31, 2021)

Wiring done carelessly and incorrectly can cause serious injury and death.


----------



## Gemma (Oct 31, 2021)

Death ends a life, not a relationship.


----------



## Patch (Oct 31, 2021)

"Relationship" and what that word means to someone can have numerous definitions depending on the friend, family, and love relationships the person has experienced.


----------



## Tish (Oct 31, 2021)

Experienced teachers know when someone has cheated.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 31, 2021)

Cheated at anything, is always remembered and not forgotten.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 1, 2021)

Forgotten greeting cards could be misconstrued..


----------



## Kaila (Nov 1, 2021)

Misconstrued intentions sometimes complicate interactions.


----------



## Tish (Nov 1, 2021)

Interactions can be both negative and positive.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 1, 2021)

Positive I signed in but now I'm not so sure.


----------



## Sylkkiss (Nov 1, 2021)

Sure I need new eyeglasses soon


----------



## Kaila (Nov 1, 2021)

Soon I will _change my entire life for the better...._or maybe _not!  _


----------



## Patch (Nov 1, 2021)

Not to be the bearer of bad news, but do you know how much cheaper eggs would be if Colonel Sanders idea hadn't resulted in the murder of millions of innocent chickens??


----------



## Kaila (Nov 2, 2021)

_Chickens_ might be afraid to do some things, but sometimes that means they are actually behaving _wisely._


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2021)

Wisely avoid juggling with ostrich eggs


----------



## Kaila (Nov 2, 2021)

Eggs can possibly be scrambled by shaking them abruptly, while they're still in the shells.


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 2, 2021)

Shells found in the sand,   along the beach,   can be most interesting.


----------



## Tish (Nov 2, 2021)

Interesting subjects are a source of joy.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 2, 2021)

Joy can come in small, simple packages.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 3, 2021)

Packages, packages everywhere - the holidays must be coming!


----------



## Kaila (Nov 3, 2021)

Coming and going, to and from the grocery stores, creates a lot of traffic congestion.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 3, 2021)

Congestion must be expected if you're a sardine


----------



## Kaila (Nov 3, 2021)

Sardine, from one to the other, _I wish you would try losing some weight!
_


----------



## Gemma (Nov 3, 2021)

Weight can become an issue, the older we get.


----------



## Tish (Nov 3, 2021)

Get the plate out of there.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 3, 2021)

There isn't any pie leftover.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 4, 2021)

Leftover dinner makes an excellent breakfast!


----------



## Sylkkiss (Nov 4, 2021)

Breakfast is brunch or more likely lunch by the time he crawls out of bed.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 4, 2021)

Bed and Breakfast inns were popular hotel alternatives before AirBNB and VRBO entered the scene.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 4, 2021)

Scene of white crust on all of the plants outdoors, this morning, after the first hard frost.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 4, 2021)

Frost is a nuisance when it needs scraping


----------



## Gemma (Nov 4, 2021)

Scraping ones fingernails on a chalkboard will drive some people insane.


----------



## Tish (Nov 4, 2021)

Insane people are often amusing.


----------



## Gemma (Nov 4, 2021)

Amusing are the antics of playing kittens.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 4, 2021)

Kittens are a lot like cats, but smaller and cuter.


----------



## Patch (Nov 5, 2021)

"Cuter than a bug's ear" is a phrase I could never understand, since I've ever considered "cute" a descriptive term used with "bug"... or any part of one!!!


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 5, 2021)

One day everything bad will be gone.


----------



## Patch (Nov 5, 2021)

Gone is the fountain of youth, replaced the flood of aches, pains, and forgetfulness of aging.


----------



## Sunny (Nov 5, 2021)

Aging sometimes improves wine.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 5, 2021)

Wine goes back thousands of years; it must taste a bit rough...


----------



## Tish (Nov 5, 2021)

Rough and ready is my motto.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 5, 2021)

Motto, said Otto, is to be kind!


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 5, 2021)

Kind,    and considerate sounds good.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 5, 2021)

_Good to go, _means you are probably ready.


----------



## Patch (Nov 5, 2021)

Ready to enjoy the college football game on his television, Sam suddenly realized he doesn't get that channel.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 5, 2021)

Channel your energies into doing some task which you will feel glad you accomplished!


----------



## Sparky (Nov 6, 2021)

Accomplished the burying of another horrible haggis..


----------



## Tish (Nov 6, 2021)

Haggis is absolutely disgusting.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 6, 2021)

Disgusting things can cause people to feel nauseous.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 7, 2021)

Nauseous stomachs often accompany pregnancies.


----------



## Tish (Nov 7, 2021)

Pregnancies are usually planned.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 7, 2021)

Planned dinner to be earlier, but instead, it was later.


----------



## Gemma (Nov 7, 2021)

Later on, I will be looking at the back of my eyelids.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Nov 8, 2021)

Eyelids are the curtains for the windows of our souls.


----------



## Tish (Nov 8, 2021)

Souls are borrowed not owned.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 9, 2021)

Owned or rented, our homes are where our hearts are.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 9, 2021)

Are you going to Scarborough Fair,.. maybe bring back some chocolate fingers...


----------



## Kaila (Nov 9, 2021)

Fingers get too cold without mittens.


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 9, 2021)

Mittens keep your hands warm in the Winter.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 9, 2021)

Winter is nice in some ways, but most of us agree that it is _too long.
_


----------



## StarSong (Nov 9, 2021)

Long ago I loved where there was ice and snow.


----------



## Sylkkiss (Nov 9, 2021)

Snow is pretty to look at but too cold to visit for long.


----------



## Tish (Nov 9, 2021)

Long-distance relationships take a lot of work.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 10, 2021)

Work friends, even close ones, rarely transition to long term personal friends when one of them leaves that employer.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 10, 2021)

Employer of narcoleptic elves doesn't have to pay much


----------



## Sylkkiss (Nov 10, 2021)

Much as I like ice cream, I should eat it less often.


----------



## Tish (Nov 10, 2021)

Often places of attraction are not as good as they portray to be.


----------



## Patch (Nov 10, 2021)

Be kind and respectful to all and you will sleep with a clear conscience.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 10, 2021)

Conscience tells me when I tell the truth.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 11, 2021)

Truth serum must produce some surprising results


----------



## Kaila (Nov 11, 2021)

Results seem like they are not about me, and might instead belong to a stranger.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 12, 2021)

Stranger than a talking horse... or is it..


----------



## Kaila (Nov 12, 2021)

It's difficult to be stranger than a talking horse!


----------



## Tish (Nov 12, 2021)

Horse this morning something in my throat.


----------



## Gemma (Nov 12, 2021)

Throat was dry from talking too much.


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 12, 2021)

Much to due about nothing.


----------



## Patch (Nov 13, 2021)

Nothing is better than something if something is a kick in the shins.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 13, 2021)

Shins at the bottom of the legs are in the usual place


----------



## Kaila (Nov 13, 2021)

Place my mug of coffee or tea, near my right hand, please.


----------



## Tish (Nov 13, 2021)

Please be ultra-careful in whatever you do today.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 13, 2021)

Today I will have my coffee and my tea, in the same cup, together.


----------



## Tish (Nov 14, 2021)

Together we will overcome.


----------



## Sylkkiss (Nov 14, 2021)

Overcome evil with goodness.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 14, 2021)

Goodness is present around us, but we might have to search.


----------



## Patch (Nov 14, 2021)

Search under your couch cushions for loose change and, perhaps, a snack!


----------



## Kaila (Nov 15, 2021)

Snack is best found in the kitchen!


----------



## Sparky (Nov 15, 2021)

Kitchen with too many cooks will spoil the broth, so maybe just have sandwiches...


----------



## Kaila (Nov 15, 2021)

Sandwiches can be prepared by many people!


----------



## Tish (Nov 15, 2021)

People are like slinkies, entertaining to watch them going down the stairs.


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 15, 2021)

Stairs are not my favorite way to go upstairs unless I am using a chair lift


----------



## Kaila (Nov 15, 2021)

Lift your spirits by doing something you value.


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 15, 2021)

Value yourself before others


----------



## Sparky (Nov 16, 2021)

Others that eat your cakes should be removed


----------



## Tish (Nov 16, 2021)

Removed the garbage.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 16, 2021)

Garbage truck driver used to wave to the children, which made them smile!


----------



## Gemma (Nov 16, 2021)

Smile, your on Candid Camera!


----------



## Kaila (Nov 16, 2021)

Camera  tells a story!


----------



## Gemma (Nov 17, 2021)

Story telling is an art.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 17, 2021)

Art comes in so many forms.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 17, 2021)

Forms to fill in can go on and on...


----------



## Gemma (Nov 17, 2021)

On the night before Thanksgiving, and all through the nation, families got ready for the big celebration.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 17, 2021)

Celebration can be small yet meaningful.


----------



## Tish (Nov 17, 2021)

Meaningful events are always memorable.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 18, 2021)

Memorable moments are like visits to the future and the past.


----------



## Tish (Nov 18, 2021)

Past events could shape our future.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 18, 2021)

Future is mostly unknown.


----------



## Sylkkiss (Nov 18, 2021)

Unknown substances have molded in his refrigerator


----------



## Kaila (Nov 18, 2021)

Refrigerator he does not dare to open.  ^^^^


----------



## Sparky (Nov 19, 2021)

Open the door if it stops them coming through the window...


----------



## Tish (Nov 19, 2021)

Windows need updating every Tuesday.


----------



## Sylkkiss (Nov 19, 2021)

Tuesday morning John has an eye exam.


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 19, 2021)

Exam time is always nerve-racking.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 20, 2021)

Nerve-wracking Windows updates, often slow my computer to a _crawl._


----------



## Sparky (Nov 20, 2021)

Crawl to check if there are any cakes left under the furniture


----------



## Tish (Nov 20, 2021)

Furniture that needs polishing can be tedious.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 20, 2021)

Tedious tasks require determination.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 21, 2021)

Determination to finish a packet of biscuits is not really necessary


----------



## Tish (Nov 21, 2021)

Necessary risks are needed.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 21, 2021)

Needed for comfy sleeping, is a blanket.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 22, 2021)

Blanket of horsehair could be a bit itchy..


----------



## Kaila (Nov 22, 2021)

Itchy horsehair blanket might be perfect for..... .....horses?!


----------



## Gemma (Nov 22, 2021)

Horses do not care how much you know until they know how much you care.


----------



## Tish (Nov 22, 2021)

Care is not enough.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 23, 2021)

Enough sand in the desert, there must be...


----------



## Kaila (Nov 23, 2021)

Be yourself, for how many _other choices, do you have?_


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 23, 2021)

Have you ever been on an airplane?                                                        Search


----------



## Tish (Nov 23, 2021)

Airlane travel can get turbulent.


----------



## Patch (Nov 23, 2021)

Turbulent times can bring stress to family life.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 24, 2021)

Life has some good and some bad, and some _very good._


----------



## Tish (Nov 24, 2021)

Good choices pay off.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 24, 2021)

Off topic comments are common on our threads.


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 25, 2021)

Threads about the holidays seem  common  about now.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 25, 2021)

(Hello, @Bonnie  )

Now I am thankful that the SF forum is always open.


----------



## Tish (Nov 25, 2021)

Open windows bring in insects.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 25, 2021)

Insects are much less numerous during the long, cold winters.


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 26, 2021)

Winters  in the  South are getting more extreme.


----------



## Tish (Nov 26, 2021)

Extreme weather is causing chaos.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 26, 2021)

Chaos is frightening.


----------



## Patch (Nov 26, 2021)

Frightening news about another COVID variant that is spreading across Africa and into Europe at breakneck speed.


----------



## Gemma (Nov 26, 2021)

Speed trap is just ahead.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 26, 2021)

Ahead will be both bad and good.


----------



## Patch (Nov 27, 2021)

Good people do good things without asking for recognition or praise.


----------



## Tish (Nov 27, 2021)

Praise is given for a job well done.


----------



## Sylkkiss (Nov 27, 2021)

Done with being alone and lonely!


----------



## Gemma (Nov 27, 2021)

Lonely is not being alone, it's the feeling that on one cares.


----------



## Tish (Nov 28, 2021)

_Lonely_ no more - Rob Thomas


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 30, 2021)

Tish said:


> _Lonely_ no more - Rob Thomas


????


----------



## Tish (Nov 30, 2021)

Bonnie said:


> ????


Sorry, wrong thread.


----------



## Gemma (Dec 1, 2021)

Care to try it one more time?  

Time


----------



## Kaila (Dec 1, 2021)

Time stopped, when this thread was _on hold.  _


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 1, 2021)

Hold on to your child when shopping


----------



## Gemma (Dec 1, 2021)

Shopping during the Christmas Holiday can be quite challenging.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 2, 2021)

Challenging games require patience, flexibility, and cooperation.


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 2, 2021)

Cooperation in work is very Helpful


----------



## StarSong (Dec 2, 2021)

Helpful people are always welcome!


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 2, 2021)

Welcome to my crazy world


----------



## Tish (Dec 2, 2021)

Worlds Away is the Restaurant at the End of the Universe.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 2, 2021)

Universe maps must be able to cover extremely large distances!


----------



## StarSong (Dec 2, 2021)

Distances seem shorter since the advent of air travel.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 2, 2021)

Travel to another country would be educational.


----------



## Sparky (Dec 3, 2021)

Educational book about chicken toenails may not be too interesting...


----------



## Kaila (Dec 3, 2021)

*Interesting....is a word, some might use, to describe some of these posts in this thread!  *


----------



## Tish (Dec 3, 2021)

Thread is needed to sew.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 3, 2021)

Sew 2 or more unlikely stories together and create a great _Tall Tale!   _


----------



## Sparky (Dec 4, 2021)

Tall Tale could be about a giraffe,.. but it ain't necessarily so...


----------



## Kaila (Dec 4, 2021)

So, what _is _it about, then?


----------



## Tish (Dec 4, 2021)

Then he said...


----------



## Gemma (Dec 4, 2021)

Said I could come along and spend some of your money.


----------



## Sparky (Dec 5, 2021)

Money trees are hard to find..


----------



## Tish (Dec 5, 2021)

Find the keys, please.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 5, 2021)

Please share money trees and keys and other valuables.


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 5, 2021)

Valuables need protection.


----------



## Patch (Dec 5, 2021)

Protection from being hit by a snowball is, generally, not a worry in the middle of summer.


----------



## StarSong (Dec 6, 2021)

Summer was my favorite season back when I was in school!


----------



## Sparky (Dec 6, 2021)

School of fish must teach them something...


----------



## Tish (Dec 6, 2021)

Something doesn't feel right.


----------



## Patch (Dec 6, 2021)

Right-handed people use their left brain and left-handed people use their right brain, so ambidextrous people must use all their brain or none of their brain.


----------



## Sparky (Dec 7, 2021)

Brain of a politician can seem a bit empty


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 7, 2021)

Empty the ashtray if you smoke.


----------



## Tish (Dec 7, 2021)

Smoke cigars outdoors, please.


----------



## Gemma (Dec 7, 2021)

Please turn the lights off when you leave the room.


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 8, 2021)

Room  service,  at the hotel,     is very convenient.


----------



## StarSong (Dec 8, 2021)

Convenient access to grocery stores, doctors and pharmacies become more important as we get older.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 8, 2021)

Older clothing is sometimes softer and more comfortable.


----------



## Tish (Dec 8, 2021)

Comfortable shoes are worth the extra money.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 8, 2021)

Money _should _grow on trees.


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 8, 2021)

Trees are sometimes very pretty.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 8, 2021)

Pretty soon, I will be telling you all, _Good Night._


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 9, 2021)

Night is the time for quiet,     and reflection.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 9, 2021)

Reflection of a mountain, on a lake, is a sight that is both beautiful and magical.


----------



## Sparky (Dec 9, 2021)

Magical mystery tours may not be very magical or mysterious...


----------



## Sylkkiss (Dec 9, 2021)

Mysterious things happen inside haunted houses


----------



## Tish (Dec 9, 2021)

Houses are really expensive.


----------



## Patch (Dec 9, 2021)

Expensive universities are in no way guaranteed to produce the brightest and/or most employable graduates.


----------



## Gemma (Dec 9, 2021)

Graduates partied hard until the cows came home.


----------



## Patch (Dec 9, 2021)

"Home" is so much more than just a structure where people reside.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 9, 2021)

Reside in your current location for longer than you'd planned?


----------



## Tish (Dec 10, 2021)

Planned events don't always go to plan.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 10, 2021)

Plan a back-up scenario, because it is usually needed.


----------



## Sparky (Dec 11, 2021)

Needed a cup of tea after all that..


----------



## Kaila (Dec 11, 2021)

_That_ cup of tea, was very delicious and comforting.


----------



## StarSong (Dec 11, 2021)

Comforting someone in distress is oftentimes exactly what's needed.


----------



## Tish (Dec 11, 2021)

Needed that cup of coffee.


----------



## StarSong (Dec 11, 2021)

Coffee is to me what plasma is to vampires...


----------



## Kaila (Dec 11, 2021)

Vampires are not welcome in my home.


----------



## Sparky (Dec 12, 2021)

Home for old vampires is full of long boxes..


----------



## Tish (Dec 12, 2021)

Boxes are my cats favourite toy.


----------



## Sylkkiss (Dec 12, 2021)

Toy guns that sprayed water were a favorite game with my kids on hot summer days.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 12, 2021)

Days turn into nights...........i_f you wait long enough._


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 12, 2021)

Enough with the games already!


----------



## Sparky (Dec 13, 2021)

Already started so might as well finish...


----------



## Kaila (Dec 13, 2021)

Finish what you start, if you are able to, and if not, then leave it for someone else, to complete.


----------



## Tish (Dec 13, 2021)

Compete till you are out of energy.


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 13, 2021)

Energy left when I turned fifty years old.


----------



## StarSong (Dec 14, 2021)

Old friends have seen us through life's changes.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 14, 2021)

Changes can be viewed as bad or good, though most often, they are some of *both.*


----------



## Sparky (Dec 14, 2021)

Both feet are easier when climbing ladders


----------



## Tish (Dec 14, 2021)

Ladders are nothing without snakes.


----------



## StarSong (Dec 15, 2021)

Snakes and Ladders is Chutes and Ladders in the US.


----------



## Sparky (Dec 15, 2021)

Us, you, me, them and some of those others are here or there..


----------



## Tish (Dec 15, 2021)

There is someone climbing out the window.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 15, 2021)

Window is on the first or second or third floor?


----------



## StarSong (Dec 16, 2021)

Floor covering choices are abundant these days.


----------



## Sparky (Dec 16, 2021)

Days of climbing through windows should be over by now...


----------



## Kaila (Dec 16, 2021)

Now, they should be, but _*are they? *_


----------



## Tish (Dec 16, 2021)

They are still dangling out the window.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 16, 2021)

Windows might be closed or open.


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 17, 2021)

Open for suggestions,  as to what to do today.


----------



## Sparky (Dec 17, 2021)

Today is the opportunity to write something beginning with 'Today', but maybe wait till tomorrow..


----------



## Patch (Dec 17, 2021)

Tomorrow may leave us with no memory of what we did or didn't do today, therefore negating any excuse for procrastination.


----------



## Tish (Dec 17, 2021)

Procrastination is futile when you have the urge to use the bathroom.


----------



## Patch (Dec 17, 2021)

Bathroom calls of old men satisfied by using the trees in one's front yard can be cause for spending a night is a cell with stainless steel fixtures.


----------



## Tish (Dec 18, 2021)

Fixtures are vital in disabled bathrooms.


----------



## Patch (Dec 19, 2021)

Bathrooms in homes are a convenience I was unable to enjoy until 1951 when my parents moved into our first home with indoor plumbing.


----------



## StarSong (Dec 19, 2021)

Plumbing is something we take for granted until it stops working.


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 19, 2021)

Working days   were    good,     but    glad it's   over.


----------



## Tish (Dec 19, 2021)

Over all this Covid news


----------



## Patch (Dec 19, 2021)

"News" we receive on our television has lost the credibility it once had when presented by Walter Cronkite, Edward R. Murrow, and other journalist of days gone by.


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 19, 2021)

By the time I remember what I was doing ,it will be too late.


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 20, 2021)

Late evening isn't my favorite time of the day.


----------



## Gemma (Dec 20, 2021)

Day was suppose to be spent traveling to the veterinarian for kittens to receive their vaccinations but appointment was cancelled for the third time, which is very frustrating.


----------



## Tish (Dec 20, 2021)

Frustrating instructions come with Ikea furniture.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 20, 2021)

Furniture uses up a lot of space!


----------



## Sparky (Dec 21, 2021)

Space, the final frontier,.. or just the start of one...


----------



## Sylkkiss (Dec 21, 2021)

One day I hope to see my sister again.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 21, 2021)

Again and again, I repeat.......


----------



## Tish (Dec 21, 2021)

Repeat after me, no more throwing stuff on the ground.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 21, 2021)

Ground coffee beans are best when fresh.


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 21, 2021)

Fresh fruit is delicious


----------



## Repondering (Dec 21, 2021)

Delicious is a word that when spoken aloud, is quite pleasing.


----------



## StarSong (Dec 22, 2021)

Pleasing ourselves, our children and our parents all at the same time can be difficult and rare.


----------



## Tish (Dec 22, 2021)

Rare gems are very expensive.


----------



## Repondering (Dec 22, 2021)

Expensive cars serve to validate a person's social status.


----------



## Tish (Dec 23, 2021)

Status is important in the scheme of things.


----------



## Sylkkiss (Dec 23, 2021)

Things aren't what they used to be when we were young


----------



## Kaila (Dec 23, 2021)

Young wild birds spend all day in their nests.


----------



## Patch (Dec 23, 2021)

Nests of hornets hung from the trees in our backyard.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 23, 2021)

Backyard games are fun in the summertime.


----------



## Repondering (Dec 23, 2021)

Summertime comes after spring.


----------



## Tish (Dec 24, 2021)

Spring into action.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 24, 2021)

Action is the opposite of procrastin-action,  
and both cannot be done, simultaneously.


----------



## Patch (Dec 25, 2021)

Simultaneously, the rude diner belched and farted leaving the family in the next booth with unforgettable memories of what was to be a night of celebration.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 25, 2021)

Celebration often means _eating!_


----------



## Sparky (Dec 25, 2021)

Eating large chocolate spread sandwiches can get messy...


----------



## Tish (Dec 25, 2021)

Messy or not hand over the chocolate.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 25, 2021)

Chocolate flavored anything is better than plain.


----------



## Repondering (Dec 25, 2021)

Plain speaking is better than deception.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 25, 2021)

Deception is never appreciated.


----------



## Patch (Dec 26, 2021)

Appreciated the dozens of Christmas cards and gifts I received from the folks who play "Games".


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 26, 2021)

Games are fun,  even for older people.


----------



## Tish (Dec 26, 2021)

People really go overboard.


----------



## palides2021 (Dec 26, 2021)

Overboard is not the same as over bored, one deals with a ship while the other deals with attitude.


----------



## Patch (Dec 26, 2021)

Attitude for the day, at least mine, can be defined within the first hour after I awake each morning.


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 26, 2021)

Morning is my favorite  time of the day.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 26, 2021)

Day seems longer on a difficult one, and seems shorter,
on the some of the _best_.


----------



## Sparky (Dec 27, 2021)

Best to keep your chocolates hidden from any visitors...


----------



## Tish (Dec 27, 2021)

Visitors just like fish begin to smell after the third day.


----------



## Patch (Dec 27, 2021)

Day four and they smell like saltwater fish or freshwater fish?


----------



## Sparky (Dec 28, 2021)

Fish in a barrel seem easy to catch...


----------



## Sylkkiss (Dec 28, 2021)

Catch a train to the next city for a quick holiday.


----------



## Tish (Dec 28, 2021)

Holiday fever has finally come to an end.


----------



## Patch (Dec 28, 2021)

End a sentence with a preposition and I will correct you!!!!


----------



## Kaila (Dec 28, 2021)

You are not in charge of grammar, here, and that is something for which I am grateful!


----------



## StarSong (Dec 29, 2021)

Grateful attitudes shouldn't be limited to the holidays.


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 29, 2021)

Holidays come and go, but love remains.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 29, 2021)

Remains of yesterday's cake, may be found on the dirty dishes.


----------



## Sparky (Dec 29, 2021)

Dishes with cake still on them are worth saving..


----------



## Kaila (Dec 29, 2021)

Saving dishes with vanilla cake crumbs, to let the dogs have a fun treat, before washing?


----------



## Tish (Dec 29, 2021)

Washing the dogs could get messy.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 29, 2021)

Messy art projects are worth the mess, usually.


----------



## Patch (Dec 29, 2021)

Usually, I am up by 4:00 a.m. every morning but not full awake until after my second cup of coffee!


----------



## Kaila (Dec 29, 2021)

Coffee smells as good as it tastes.


----------



## Repondering (Dec 29, 2021)

Tastes vary so much from person to another.


----------



## StarSong (Dec 30, 2021)

Another year is nearly in the books.


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 30, 2021)

Books in the library are of varied topics.


----------



## StarSong (Dec 30, 2021)

Topics vary widely within this thread.


----------



## Sparky (Dec 30, 2021)

Thread a needle if you can find one in the you know what


----------



## Kaila (Dec 30, 2021)

What would you call a haystack, if you had to call it something?__


----------



## Tish (Dec 30, 2021)

Something is not right.


----------



## Sylkkiss (Dec 30, 2021)

Right next to that elephant in the room is somebody's rude comment.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 30, 2021)

_Comment with care_, if you do care about others' feelings.


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 30, 2021)

Feelings are sometimes good and sometimes not so good.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 30, 2021)

Good evening, or if you live someplace where it isn't afternoon or evening, then, Good Morning!


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 30, 2021)

Morning will bring another warm day around here.


----------



## StarSong (Dec 31, 2021)

Here you go!


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 31, 2021)

Go to the top of the class


----------



## Sparky (Dec 31, 2021)

Class One thingamajigs are probably the best...


----------



## Tish (Dec 31, 2021)

Best get things rolling.


----------



## Patch (Dec 31, 2021)

Rolling down the hill on his bicycle, Tom realized his brakes were not working and he would surely crash.


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 1, 2022)

Crash your computer,   and your day is ruined.


----------



## Tish (Jan 1, 2022)

Ruined civilizations hold many secrets.


----------



## Patch (Jan 1, 2022)

Secrets about you are safe with me... unless I get the urge to spread some juicy gossip!!!


----------



## Repondering (Jan 1, 2022)

Gossip can be an exchange of useful information.


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 2, 2022)

Information obtained on the Internet should be taken with a grain of salt.


----------



## StarSong (Jan 2, 2022)

Salt and sugar may be bad for you, but they taste so darn GOOD!


----------



## Tish (Jan 2, 2022)

Good things come to those who wait.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 2, 2022)

Wait long enough and the rain will change into sunshine.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 2, 2022)

Sunshine would be wonderful, but tomorrow we are expecting snow.


----------



## Patch (Jan 3, 2022)

"Snow" is a five-letter word, which becomes a "four-letter" word when it keeps us who play golf off the course for a few days.


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 3, 2022)

Days from now,  I'll  hardly remember the cold weather we are having  at this time.


----------



## Tish (Jan 3, 2022)

Time waits for no one.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 3, 2022)

One bad apple _need not_ ruin the barrel.


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 3, 2022)

Barrel cactus,  a spiny, ribbed cactus, is very common in Arizona.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 3, 2022)

Arizona, which I have only seen in pictures, must have some amazing plants and wild animals!


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 3, 2022)

Animals can sometimes be vicious


----------



## Tish (Jan 4, 2022)

Vicious animals must be avoided.


----------



## Patch (Jan 4, 2022)

Avoided having to apologize, didn't she?


----------



## Kaila (Jan 4, 2022)

_She coulda kept it simple, short and sweet!      _


----------



## Patch (Jan 4, 2022)

Sweet as she was, you still didn't want to cross her!!


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 5, 2022)

Her only defense was absence from the  room.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jan 5, 2022)

Room for rent, inquire within.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 5, 2022)

Within the covers of a good book, there are intriguing characters.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 5, 2022)

Characters come in all shapes and sizes


----------



## Tish (Jan 5, 2022)

Sizes are essential when buying clothes online.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 7, 2022)

Online shopping can be overdone.


----------



## Sparky (Jan 7, 2022)

Overdone boiled eggs are not right for playing tennis


----------



## tinytn (Jan 7, 2022)

Tennis match's do no light up the night


----------



## Kaila (Jan 7, 2022)

Night sky is sometimes very beautiful and full of stars.


----------



## Tish (Jan 7, 2022)

Stars are so very beautiful.


----------



## Trila (Jan 7, 2022)

Beautiful people are everywhere.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 7, 2022)

Everywhere you go, your shadow follows.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 7, 2022)

Follows from one post to the next.


----------



## Patch (Jan 7, 2022)

Next time I see a grizzly bear sitting at our kitchen table, my wife says she will cook him breakfast before having me hauled away to the nursing home.


----------



## Repondering (Jan 7, 2022)

Home owners insurance is an worthwhile investment.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 7, 2022)

Investment of your time, in something that is important to you, is rewarding.


----------



## Patch (Jan 8, 2022)

Rewarding someone for a job well done with words of appreciation and encouragement can often have a more positive effect than a monetary reward.


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 8, 2022)

Reward for  many  years of service,  got him a large bonus.


----------



## Sparky (Jan 8, 2022)

Bonus sandwiches should have a bit more butter...


----------



## Kaila (Jan 8, 2022)

Butter me up, and I will ( _or might) _share my cake!


----------



## Tish (Jan 8, 2022)

Cake is always a treat I look forward to.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 8, 2022)

To you, I say _Thanks!_


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 8, 2022)

Thanks again,  for yet  another fun day in the Games!


----------



## Sylkkiss (Jan 8, 2022)

Games should never be played to hurt someone's heart.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 9, 2022)

Heart and spirits are lifted, when I see a wild bird.


----------



## Tish (Jan 9, 2022)

Bird watching is so calming.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 9, 2022)

Calming activity before bedtime, sometimes aids sleep.


----------



## Mandee (Jan 9, 2022)

Sleep does not always come easily for some people.


----------



## Patch (Jan 9, 2022)

People have no sense of humor.


----------



## Trila (Jan 9, 2022)

Humor is good for the soul.


----------



## Patch (Jan 9, 2022)

"Soul" and "sole" are known as 'homophones'... words that are spelled differently but sound the same.


----------



## Trila (Jan 9, 2022)

Same problems, different day.


----------



## Patch (Jan 10, 2022)

Daylight does not, necessarily, allow us to see our own blemishes.


----------



## Tish (Jan 10, 2022)

Blemishes can be beautiful.


----------



## Repondering (Jan 10, 2022)

Beautiful objects are very nice gifts.


----------



## Tish (Jan 11, 2022)

Gifts are always appreciated.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 11, 2022)

Appreciated the sunshine.


----------



## Tish (Jan 12, 2022)

Sunshine always feels wonderful.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 12, 2022)

Wonderful weather helps to lift our spirits.


----------



## Tish (Jan 13, 2022)

Spirit consumption can lead to silly behavior.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 13, 2022)

Behavior of wildlife is interesting to observe in natural habitats.


----------



## Patch (Jan 13, 2022)

Habitats of a certain species of mammal can differ dramatically from region to region.


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 14, 2022)

Region of  most  population   is in the city.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 14, 2022)

City, long ago at some point, was once very rural.


----------



## Patch (Jan 14, 2022)

Rural areas are where most of our raw foodstuffs are grown.


----------



## Tish (Jan 14, 2022)

Grown children still need to mind their manners.


----------



## Repondering (Jan 14, 2022)

Manners, when everyone practices them, make for a pleasant social gathering.


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 15, 2022)

Gathering  around the water cooler is popular in work place.


----------



## Patch (Jan 15, 2022)

Place your hands on your toes without bending your knees.


----------



## Sparky (Jan 15, 2022)

Knees of a bee seem very thin..


----------



## Kaila (Jan 15, 2022)

Thin sliver of pie is not very enjoyable.


----------



## Tish (Jan 15, 2022)

Enjoyable things are my thing.


----------



## Repondering (Jan 15, 2022)

Thing-a-ma-jig is what I also call a whatchamacallit......do you do the same?


----------



## Patch (Jan 16, 2022)

Same name names such as 'James James', 'Lawrence Lawrence", etc. can be an issue one must deal with their entire lifetime.


----------



## ActiveLife2020 (Jan 16, 2022)

Patch said:


> Same name names such as 'James James', 'Lawrence Lawrence", etc. can be an issue one must deal with their entire lifetime.


Lifetime of learning and helping less fortunate makes our life worthwhile


----------



## Kaila (Jan 16, 2022)

Worthwhile efforts are always rewarding.


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 16, 2022)

Rewarding  the grandkids    for    being good  yesterday.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 16, 2022)

Yesterday, the weather turned freezing cold.


----------



## Tish (Jan 16, 2022)

Cold weather is my favorite.


----------



## Sylkkiss (Jan 16, 2022)

Favorite songs are never long enough.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 16, 2022)

Enough groceries for a month!


----------



## Mandee (Jan 16, 2022)

Month is an awkward word to start a sentence with.


----------



## Patch (Jan 17, 2022)

With ring in hand and on bended knee, he suddenly realized she was not the girl of his dreams.


----------



## Tish (Jan 17, 2022)

Dreams can feel real.


----------



## Patch (Jan 17, 2022)

Real serious thought and high levels of intelligence go into each and every post on the "Games" thread!!!!


----------



## Kaila (Jan 18, 2022)

Thread and needle used to be included in everyone's essential items supply.


----------



## Tish (Jan 18, 2022)

Supply chains have been disrupted.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 18, 2022)

Disrupted meeting with late, _and loud, _arrival.


----------



## Patch (Jan 18, 2022)

Arrival time was delayed due to an inebriated passenger attempting to crawl into one of the overhead baggage compartments.


----------



## Tish (Jan 19, 2022)

Compartments are great for organizing things.


----------



## Patch (Jan 19, 2022)

Things experienced and people met today could be fond memories... if my rememberer wasn't broken.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 19, 2022)

Broken cups will not hold coffee.


----------



## Patch (Jan 20, 2022)

Coffee flows through my veins in a higher concentration than even blood cells.


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 20, 2022)

Cells  in prison can't be very comfortable.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 20, 2022)

_Comfortable _is the only type of clothing that I wear.


----------



## Tish (Jan 20, 2022)

Wear whatever you like, no pressure.


----------



## Patch (Jan 20, 2022)

Pressure to keep up with posting on "Games" is becoming unbearable!!!!  :>)


----------



## Kaila (Jan 20, 2022)

Unbearable hunger overtook my cat, so that she finally decided,
to eat the food that had been sitting in her bowl for an hour, 
which is when she had last eaten.


----------



## Patch (Jan 21, 2022)

Eaten by the dog when she found her way onto the kitchen table, there was no stroganoff left as the family returned home.


----------



## Lavinia (Jan 21, 2022)

Home improvements are on many minds at this time of year.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 21, 2022)

Year long planned projects often take _many_ years to be completed.


----------



## Lavinia (Jan 21, 2022)

Completed crosswords in your newspaper are very annoying.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 21, 2022)

Annoying sounds coming from neighbors' tasks and activities,
during one's nap, cannot be avoided in apartment buildings.


----------



## Lavinia (Jan 21, 2022)

Buildings in the same area should compliment each other.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 21, 2022)

Other than this website, I am also enjoying a view of the blue sky.


----------



## Tish (Jan 21, 2022)

Sky is falling.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 21, 2022)

Falling near where Henney Penney lives, I think I heard.


----------



## Lavinia (Jan 21, 2022)

Heard my neighbours smoke alarm go off last night....then the smell of something burning!


----------



## Patch (Jan 22, 2022)

Burning bridges makes it difficult to mend fences.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 22, 2022)

Fences do not _always_ make good neighbors, but it was a *great poem!*


----------



## Sparky (Jan 22, 2022)

Poem about a Grecian Urn has probably been done before...


----------



## Kaila (Jan 22, 2022)

Before the ancient Greeks, other civilizations made pottery and sculpture.


----------



## Lavinia (Jan 22, 2022)

Sculpture made from driftwood is something I should like to possess.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 22, 2022)

Possess some positive values that you can hold onto in times of troubles.


----------



## Lavinia (Jan 22, 2022)

Troubles always seem worse at night.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 22, 2022)

Night sky, if it is clear, brings a beautiful show during the full moon.


----------



## Tish (Jan 22, 2022)

Moons are either Waxing or waning.


----------



## Patch (Jan 22, 2022)

Waning interest in politics, resulting in you not exercising your right to vote, can result in a bleak future for your children and grandchildren.


----------



## Lavinia (Jan 22, 2022)

Grandchildren can be a mixed blessing.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 23, 2022)

Blessing in disguise, is what they call some sad occurrences.


----------



## Patch (Jan 23, 2022)

Occurrences of light-headedness and fainting should prompt a call to your doctor.


----------



## Tish (Jan 23, 2022)

Doctor of Philosophy can be arrogant.


----------



## Patch (Jan 23, 2022)

Arrogant people are often using that arrogance as a cover for their ignorance.


----------



## Lavinia (Jan 23, 2022)

Ignorance of the facts often results in someone making the wrong decisions.


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 24, 2022)

Decisions  are sometimes  difficult  to make.


----------



## Sparky (Jan 24, 2022)

Make two in case one isn't as good as the other one


----------



## Tish (Jan 24, 2022)

One is the loneliest number.


----------



## Patch (Jan 24, 2022)

Number your to-do list in order of task priority.


----------



## Lavinia (Jan 24, 2022)

Priority should be given to pedestrians on public paths.


----------



## Autumn72 (Jan 25, 2022)

Paths are found in the fork of the road.


----------



## Lavinia (Jan 25, 2022)

Road safety should be taught in schools.


----------



## Tish (Jan 25, 2022)

Schools often don't follow their curriculum.


----------



## Patch (Jan 25, 2022)

Curriculum choices can be confusing to new students.


----------



## Lavinia (Jan 25, 2022)

Students are easily influenced.


----------



## Patch (Jan 26, 2022)

Influenced by bad company, at-risk youth may end up in prison... or worse.


----------



## Lavinia (Jan 26, 2022)

Worse for wear, is often used to describe someone who has drunk too much.


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 26, 2022)

Much has been made about the weather today.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 26, 2022)

Today, I worked on getting everything ready to tackle tax season.


----------



## Tish (Jan 26, 2022)

Season your food well.


----------



## Lavinia (Jan 26, 2022)

Well and in good health are the same thing.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 27, 2022)

Thing is, I already have a free phone.


----------



## Sparky (Jan 27, 2022)

Phone ghostbusters when it's needed...


----------



## Tish (Jan 27, 2022)

Needed help desperately.


----------



## Patch (Jan 27, 2022)

Desperately seeking shelter from the torrential rain, wringing wet, she burst through the barroom door.


----------



## Lavinia (Jan 27, 2022)

Door to the inner sanctum is locked.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 28, 2022)

Locked myself out of the car for the second time this week!


----------



## Lavinia (Jan 28, 2022)

Week end coming up, and the weather forecast is not good.


----------



## Tish (Jan 28, 2022)

Good times heading your way.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 28, 2022)

Way up North, lots of snow is forecast.


----------



## Lavinia (Jan 28, 2022)

Forecast or prediction....what is the difference?


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 29, 2022)

Difference of opinion can cause arguments.


----------



## Tish (Jan 29, 2022)

Arguments can be resolved.


----------



## Patch (Jan 29, 2022)

Resolved disagreements, today, may be resurrected tomorrow.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 29, 2022)

Tomorrow has its own possibilities.


----------



## Patch (Jan 29, 2022)

Possibilities of finding a pot of golf at the end of the rainbow seem to be diminishing.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 29, 2022)

Diminishing daylight brings dropping temperatures.


----------



## Lavinia (Jan 29, 2022)

Temperatures keep fluctuating.


----------



## Patch (Jan 30, 2022)

Fluctuating numbers in the stock market worry investors.


----------



## Tish (Jan 30, 2022)

Investors are hard to come by and harder to keep.


----------



## Lavinia (Jan 30, 2022)

Keep things in the same place and you'll always know where they are.


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 31, 2022)

Are  you having a busy day today?


----------



## Tish (Jan 31, 2022)

Today is the first day of the rest of your life.


----------



## Lavinia (Jan 31, 2022)

Life seems to go round in phases.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 1, 2022)

Phases of the moon are very interesting.


----------



## Sparky (Feb 1, 2022)

Interesting sheep are not necessarily as interesting as goats...


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 1, 2022)

Goats  are some of the most entertaining animals  around.


----------



## Lavinia (Feb 1, 2022)

Around here, people speak with different accents.


----------



## Tish (Feb 1, 2022)

Accents can differ in the same country.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 1, 2022)

Country Living was the title of magazines, 
that had lots of advertisements, lots of pictures, and a few articles.


----------



## Patch (Feb 1, 2022)

Articles about good people doing good things are refreshing.


----------



## Lavinia (Feb 1, 2022)

Refreshing drinks are welcome on a hot day.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 2, 2022)

Day before yesterday, I sent it in the mail.


----------



## Lavinia (Feb 2, 2022)

Mail boxes can be used as landmarks.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 2, 2022)

Landmarks are sometimes historical.


----------



## Tish (Feb 2, 2022)

Historical Blue plates are all over London.


----------



## Patch (Feb 2, 2022)

"London Bridge is Falling Down" brings back playground memories from early, early childhood.


----------



## Lavinia (Feb 2, 2022)

Childhood is no longer the care-free time it used to be.


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 3, 2022)

Be Happy today because we never know what tomorrow will bring


----------



## Tish (Feb 3, 2022)

Bring it with you.


----------



## Gemma (Feb 3, 2022)

You want to fly, you have to give up what weighs you down.


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 3, 2022)

Down the street lives a Clown


----------



## Jace (Feb 3, 2022)

Clown paint is always vivid.


----------



## Lavinia (Feb 3, 2022)

Vivid scars are often the result of injuries.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 3, 2022)

Injuries often happen due to overestimation of one's abilities or expertise.


----------



## Jace (Feb 4, 2022)

Expertise advice is often needed.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 4, 2022)

Needed some help with a project.


----------



## tinytn (Feb 4, 2022)

Projects take a lot of time.


----------



## Jace (Feb 4, 2022)

Time to go.


----------



## Gemma (Feb 4, 2022)

Go down the hall and to the left, there you will find the restroom.


----------



## Sparky (Feb 4, 2022)

Restroom is locked but there might be an alternative...


----------



## Jace (Feb 4, 2022)

Alternative situations can cause mayhem.


----------



## Tish (Feb 4, 2022)

Mayhem is always followed by Chaos.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 4, 2022)

Chaos is the name of one puppy, 
and Mayhem must be the other puppy's name!


----------



## Jace (Feb 4, 2022)

Name that tune!


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 4, 2022)

Tune into your favorite station


----------



## Jace (Feb 4, 2022)

Station to station is the railroad route.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 4, 2022)

Route that an envelope travels in the mail, is sometimes _inexplicable!_


----------



## Jace (Feb 4, 2022)

Inexplicable is a word that's hard to explain.


----------



## Lavinia (Feb 4, 2022)

Explain why you are playing games at this time of the day.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 5, 2022)

Day and night can sometimes get a little confused with each other.


----------



## Lavinia (Feb 5, 2022)

Other options are available


----------



## Kaila (Feb 5, 2022)

Available appointments fill up very quickly!


----------



## Sparky (Feb 5, 2022)

Quickly writing something here can go all wrong...


----------



## Jace (Feb 5, 2022)

Wrong or right...just do it!


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 5, 2022)

It never surprises me when I make a mistake.


----------



## Patch (Feb 5, 2022)

Mistake after mistake saw the amateur bank robbers handcuffed and hauled off in the officer's patrol car.


----------



## Jace (Feb 5, 2022)

Car 54, Where are you?


----------



## Sylkkiss (Feb 5, 2022)

You can take the person out of the country but not the country out of the person.


----------



## Tish (Feb 5, 2022)

Person of interest spotted.


----------



## Jace (Feb 5, 2022)

Spotted by telescope, Jupiter aligned with Mars.


----------



## Patch (Feb 5, 2022)

Mars, who we rely on to keep us in delicious chocolate candy, also manufacturers dog food and we trust both don't come down the same production line... pardon me while I chase the mailman down the street!!!


----------



## Jace (Feb 5, 2022)

Street cars are a very popular way of getting around San Francisco.


----------



## Patch (Feb 5, 2022)

San Francisco is a place where someone left their heart but, evidently, can still breathe and sing without it.


----------



## Jace (Feb 5, 2022)

It sure is nice to know other people recognize good music.


----------



## Patch (Feb 5, 2022)

Music likes and dislikes vary greatly among the numerous voices in my head!!!  :>)


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 5, 2022)

Head and shoulders is my favorite shampoo.


----------



## Jace (Feb 5, 2022)

Shampoo your carpets, at least, once a year.


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 5, 2022)

Year by Year things get odder and odder.


----------



## Jace (Feb 5, 2022)

Odder means different from what is usual or expected.


----------



## Lavinia (Feb 5, 2022)

Expected reaction is not always what you get.


----------



## Jace (Feb 6, 2022)

Get going!


----------



## Sparky (Feb 6, 2022)

Going to a Go-Go could be a No-No..


----------



## Jace (Feb 6, 2022)

No-no is often said to little children.


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 6, 2022)

Children are the adults of the future.


----------



## Jace (Feb 6, 2022)

Future predictions are inevitable.


----------



## Tish (Feb 6, 2022)

Inevitable situations are impossible to deter.


----------



## Jace (Feb 6, 2022)

Deter or stop the madness.


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 6, 2022)

Madness runs in my family!


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 6, 2022)

Family reunions are so much fun!


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 6, 2022)

Fun for me is resting all day


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 6, 2022)

Day by day I work until dusk.


----------



## Lavinia (Feb 6, 2022)

Dusk often brings dramatic sunsets.


----------



## Tish (Feb 7, 2022)

Sunsets are so very beautiful.


----------



## Lavinia (Feb 7, 2022)

Beautiful women hate getting old.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 8, 2022)

_Old friends _would be wonderful to see once again.


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 8, 2022)

Again and again, I say you're handsome.


----------



## Lavinia (Feb 8, 2022)

Handsome men are usually very vain.


----------



## Sylkkiss (Feb 8, 2022)

Vain doctors often have terrible bedside manners.


----------



## Tish (Feb 8, 2022)

Manners do not cost you anything.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 8, 2022)

_Anything _is *sometimes, *better than *nothing*_.  _


----------



## Jace (Feb 8, 2022)

Nothing comes to those who wait.


----------



## Patch (Feb 8, 2022)

Wait, patiently, as I am working on a solution to all your problems!


----------



## Jace (Feb 8, 2022)

Problems come and go!


----------



## Lavinia (Feb 8, 2022)

'Go and seek your fortune' was once told to all young men.


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 9, 2022)

Men are just as smart as Women !


----------



## Tish (Feb 9, 2022)

Women will always gossip.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 9, 2022)

Gossip is better if it's positive.


----------



## Gemma (Feb 9, 2022)

Positive remarks are welcomed.


----------



## Patch (Feb 9, 2022)

Welcomed to the podium by catcalls and vulgarities, the speaker suddenly turned pale and collapsed on the stage.


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 9, 2022)

Stage performance is enjoyed by many.


----------



## Patch (Feb 9, 2022)

Many frogs are psychologically affected for life, entering long states of depression, when mistakenly identified as toads.


----------



## Lavinia (Feb 9, 2022)

Toads are welcome in my garden.


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 10, 2022)

Garden plants need care


----------



## Sparky (Feb 10, 2022)

Care is needed when hiding cakes under the bath..


----------



## tinytn (Feb 10, 2022)

Bath time is needed after our sweet little dog has rolled in the mud..


----------



## Tish (Feb 10, 2022)

Mud is needed to make pies.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 10, 2022)

Pies do not need to be made of mud, when they can instead, be full of delicious fruit!


----------



## Repondering (Feb 10, 2022)

Fruit, vegetables, legumes, whole grains, fish & healthy fats make a pretty healthy diet.


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 10, 2022)

Diet after Diet and I still can't lose weight


----------



## Lavinia (Feb 10, 2022)

Weight can be misleading....as bodies have different bone structure.


----------



## Sparky (Feb 11, 2022)

Structure of a skeleton looks better when it doesn't just look like a skeleton looks...


----------



## Kaila (Feb 11, 2022)

Looks like Spring.....will _not be coming, _near here for quite a long while!


----------



## Patch (Feb 11, 2022)

While you wait for Spring, I'll make snowmen.


----------



## Tish (Feb 11, 2022)

Snowmen don't do well in the Sun.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 11, 2022)

Sun in a blue sky is welcome, even on a cold winter's day.


----------



## Lavinia (Feb 11, 2022)

Day time naps are a good idea.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 12, 2022)

Idea comes to mind, and often begs for some action.


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 12, 2022)

Actions speak louder than words.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 12, 2022)

Words are fun to have for games.


----------



## tinytn (Feb 12, 2022)

Games are what keeps me sane and happy !.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 12, 2022)

Happy trails to you, until we meet again!


----------



## Tish (Feb 12, 2022)

Again we are going to try.


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 12, 2022)

Try to make me listen.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 12, 2022)

Listen to the advice and then, make your own decisions.


----------



## Lavinia (Feb 13, 2022)

Decisions made are often regretted.


----------



## Tish (Feb 13, 2022)

Regretted decisions are a waste of time.


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 13, 2022)

Time waits for no one.


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 13, 2022)

One day I hope everyone is happy.


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 13, 2022)

Happy days are here again.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 13, 2022)

Again already, it’s time for me to go!


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 13, 2022)

Go plant a tree in the forest.


----------



## Lavinia (Feb 13, 2022)

Forest is the word for a hunting ground.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 14, 2022)

Ground coffee is easier to prepare, than if it is still whole roasted beans.


----------



## Lavinia (Feb 14, 2022)

Beans on toast is still a popular meal.


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 14, 2022)

Meal preparation is best done by a nutritionist or a dietitian.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 14, 2022)

Dietician is often not available, so we must then make our own educated guesses!


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 14, 2022)

Guesses of my age, if way off, will get you in trouble.


----------



## Patch (Feb 14, 2022)

Trouble is, if I voiced my guess of your age I might find difficulty typing on "Games" with two black eyes!!!


----------



## Tish (Feb 14, 2022)

Eyes forward, please.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 14, 2022)

_Please _and _Thank you, _are the *magic words. *


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 14, 2022)

Words like please and thank you are not commonly used anymore.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 14, 2022)

Anymore stress, and we will need a 3 or 4-week vacation!


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 14, 2022)

Vacation days, if employed, are great because they're as good as cash.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 14, 2022)

Cash is KING!


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 14, 2022)

King of the road mentality causes deadly accidents.


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 14, 2022)

Accidents are usually avoidable.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 15, 2022)

Avoidable accidents require attention to prevention.


----------



## Lavinia (Feb 15, 2022)

Prevention is advisable, but you can't anticipate everything.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 15, 2022)

Everything comes to those who wait, but then again,
_not everything, but *something! *_


----------



## Lavinia (Feb 15, 2022)

Something dramatic will happen soon.


----------



## tinytn (Feb 15, 2022)

Soon we will all be in the Poor House..?


----------



## Patch (Feb 15, 2022)

House shingles littered the neighborhood as a result of the high winds.


----------



## Tish (Feb 15, 2022)

Winds are pretty powerful.


----------



## Lavinia (Feb 15, 2022)

Powerful winds are expected here today.


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 16, 2022)

Today will be a sunny one, for sure.


----------



## Gemma (Feb 16, 2022)

Sure is nice to see you smile!


----------



## Tish (Feb 16, 2022)

Smile like the cat who caught the Canary.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 16, 2022)

Canary is a pretty yellow.


----------



## Patch (Feb 16, 2022)

Yellow fields of sunflowers wave in the gentle breeze, welcoming the Sun as it rises in the east.


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 16, 2022)

'East Meets West', a popular slogan among Asian fusion restaurants.


----------



## Repondering (Feb 16, 2022)

Restaurants are a demanding business and success calls for passion.


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 16, 2022)

Passion can lead you in the wrong direction


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 16, 2022)

Direction from the boss is for each of us to exceed our sales quota.


----------



## Lavinia (Feb 16, 2022)

Quota for apprenticeships is still falling short.


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 17, 2022)

Short-staffed businesses have been the ongoing situation due to the pandemic.


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 17, 2022)

Pandemic has caused so many disruptions around the world.


----------



## Tish (Feb 17, 2022)

World of wonder can leave you stunned.


----------



## Patch (Feb 17, 2022)

Stunned by the vicious accusations, her head shook side-to-side in disbelief as the tears began to flow.


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 17, 2022)

Flow with the waves, go with the flow, just take each day as it comes.


----------



## Lavinia (Feb 17, 2022)

Comes and goes as flows the tide.


----------



## Sparky (Feb 18, 2022)

Tide mark could be left in the bath..


----------



## Patch (Feb 18, 2022)

Bath water used by toddlers can sometimes contain a floating object that resembles a Baby Ruth candy bar.


----------



## Tish (Feb 18, 2022)

Bar is open, place your drinks.


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 18, 2022)

"Drinks are on the house", yelled the bartender.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 18, 2022)

Bartender cried too much on the job, 
from listening to people's stories.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 18, 2022)

Stories sometimes take on a life of their own, becoming legends!


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 18, 2022)

Legends in their own minds, that's all they were.


----------



## Lavinia (Feb 18, 2022)

Were we to stand on the promenade, we might get swept away.


----------



## Sparky (Feb 19, 2022)

Away with the fairies..


----------



## Patch (Feb 19, 2022)

Fairies are no more real than Santa Clause and the Easter Bunny!!


----------



## Kaila (Feb 19, 2022)

Bunny Hop, _till we drop! _


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 19, 2022)

"Drop it!", is what the police will say when the perpetrator is armed.


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 19, 2022)

'Armed and dangerous' will never be my motto.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 19, 2022)

_Motto for the Day, _might make an interesting new thread title.


----------



## Tish (Feb 19, 2022)

Title is only useful in alphabetical lists.


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 19, 2022)

Lists of Christmas presents to buy are getting way too long and potentially expensive.


----------



## Lavinia (Feb 19, 2022)

Expensive face creams are often no better than cheaper ones.


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 20, 2022)

Ones, twos and threes are the lowest possible scores in a Yahtzee game.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 20, 2022)

Game nights are fun for families.


----------



## Lavinia (Feb 20, 2022)

Families are often the cause of arguments between a couple.


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 20, 2022)

Couple of teenagers came to my door selling their mobile car wash service.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 20, 2022)

_Service for four, _is a way to sell a lot of plates, bowls, cups and saucers.


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 20, 2022)

Saucers and plates, plus serving utensils, were all on sale at Target.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 20, 2022)

Target for large heavy stones, in _Curling, _is a round spot on a long sheet of ice.


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 20, 2022)

Ice Skating at the 2022 Olympics was controversial because of an alleged doping incident.


----------



## Tish (Feb 20, 2022)

Incident can be rather funny.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 20, 2022)

Funny old song mentioned on a different SF thread, yesterday, made me remember it and laugh.


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 20, 2022)

Laugh to your heart's content is what the doctor ordered.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 20, 2022)

Ordered something out of stock, and didn't get it, because..... it was out of stock.


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 20, 2022)

Stock market has been down for some time, and it's impacted 401k performance since beginning of this year.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 20, 2022)

Year has not gone as well as I would like.


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 20, 2022)

Like it or not, it will be this way for a very long time.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 20, 2022)

Time for bed, so thank you for the fun, and good night.


----------



## Lavinia (Feb 20, 2022)

Night is coming to an end.....sun is on the horizon....will that wind die down at last?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 21, 2022)

Last time I checked, the towels were still wet.


----------



## Sparky (Feb 21, 2022)

Wet chocolate gateau is surely not what anyone would want..


----------



## Kaila (Feb 21, 2022)

Want my cake, moist but dry, please!


----------



## Tish (Feb 21, 2022)

Please take a seat.


----------



## Patch (Feb 21, 2022)

"Seat yourself!", the rude waitress shouted as she doused her cigarette in the ashtray on the counter.


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 21, 2022)

Counter clockwise is the direction that we were asked to take upon entering the theatre.


----------



## Lavinia (Feb 21, 2022)

Theatre tickets are available at the box-office.


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 22, 2022)

Office procedures  have changed in the last couple years.


----------



## Sparky (Feb 22, 2022)

Years seem to go by pretty quick..


----------



## Kaila (Feb 22, 2022)

Quick and easy meals are good, as long as they are delicious and warm.


----------



## Lavinia (Feb 22, 2022)

Warm clothing is vital at this time of the year.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 22, 2022)

Year-end means different times, when you're taking courses.


----------



## Tish (Feb 22, 2022)

Courses on different subjects are available at your local College.


----------



## Patch (Feb 22, 2022)

College graduates often have difficulty finding gainful employment.


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 22, 2022)

Employment benefits are used by many employers to entice the best job candidates.


----------



## Repondering (Feb 22, 2022)

Candidates for public office like to make promises.


----------



## Patch (Feb 22, 2022)

Promises made and not kept challenge one's integrity.


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 22, 2022)

Integrity among politicians is something that we can only hope for.


----------



## Lavinia (Feb 22, 2022)

For someone to make a promise and then renege is despicable.


----------



## Sparky (Feb 23, 2022)

Despicable skunks pretend they're fluffy rabbits


----------



## Tish (Feb 23, 2022)

Rabbits are cute and fluffy.


----------



## Patch (Feb 23, 2022)

Fluffy pillow, warm bed, and a snoring dog sound asleep between my wife and I is a great start to a good night's sleep.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 23, 2022)

Sleep is certainly essential.


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 23, 2022)

Essential or non-essential was how workers were categorized in 2020 due to the Covid pandemic.


----------



## Lavinia (Feb 23, 2022)

Pandemic illness spreads quickly now, thanks to global travel.


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 24, 2022)

Travel isn't my cup of tea right now.


----------



## tinytn (Feb 24, 2022)

Now is the time to do all things right .


----------



## Jace (Feb 24, 2022)

Right, you are!


----------



## Patch (Feb 24, 2022)

Are we free to openly state who we believe is right or wrong??


----------



## Jace (Feb 24, 2022)

Wrong to assume too much!


----------



## Sparky (Feb 24, 2022)

Much of something is probably one thing or another...


----------



## Patch (Feb 24, 2022)

Another person, now making it an even dozen, has complained of my bad breath and stinky feet!!


----------



## Jace (Feb 24, 2022)

Feet first, when putting on pants!


----------



## Tish (Feb 24, 2022)

Pants are necessary for entry.


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 24, 2022)

Entry requirements at any sports arena or stadium now includes proof of Covid vaccination.


----------



## Lavinia (Feb 24, 2022)

Vaccination centres are no longer on every street corner.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 25, 2022)

Corner wildlife and they might do something unexpected.


----------



## Tish (Feb 25, 2022)

Unexpected events unnerve some people.


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 25, 2022)

People who corner wildlife are most likely the ones who will get attacked.


----------



## Patch (Feb 25, 2022)

Attacked by pesky allergies, she sneezed and blew the $100 bills out the car window.


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 25, 2022)

Window shopping is the best I can do because I'm so freaking broke.


----------



## Lavinia (Feb 25, 2022)

Broke my favourite mug yesterday, so have to look for a new one.


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 26, 2022)

One day, when I was just a lad, I met a girl with eyes of gold.


----------



## Lavinia (Feb 26, 2022)

Gold has been considered precious since prehistoric times.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 26, 2022)

Times changing make some things normal, that used to be very unusual.


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 26, 2022)

Unusual for me to eat a heavy breakfast.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 26, 2022)

Breakfast sometimes occurs near lunchtime.


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 26, 2022)

Lunchtime is when I eat more than I should.


----------



## Sparky (Feb 26, 2022)

Should be more filling in pies...


----------



## Tish (Feb 26, 2022)

Pies are always delicious unless they are made from mud.


----------



## Sylkkiss (Feb 26, 2022)

Mud is everywhere after the snow melts on unpaved roads.


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 26, 2022)

Roads that lead to nowhere only appear on The Twilight Zone.


----------



## Lavinia (Feb 26, 2022)

Zone is the American equivalent of Post Code.


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 27, 2022)

Code, like Morse and Zip, are things we learn about in school.


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 27, 2022)

School Teacher needs help dealing with Rascals.


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 27, 2022)

Rascals (The), a New Jersey pop group formed in 1965, gave the world many great tunes.


----------



## Sparky (Feb 27, 2022)

Tunes the piano with a dinner fork, but it's not quite right..


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 27, 2022)

Right or wrong, it's important to know the difference before saying a word.


----------



## Tish (Feb 27, 2022)

Word is just another app of Microsoft Office.


----------



## Patch (Feb 27, 2022)

Office politics can negatively effect employee performance.


----------



## Lavinia (Feb 27, 2022)

Performance can be improved by good customer relations.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 28, 2022)

Relations might mean relatives, but might not either.


----------



## Sparky (Feb 28, 2022)

Either you're right or wrong...


----------



## Tish (Feb 28, 2022)

Wrong doings can get really mean.


----------



## Lavinia (Feb 28, 2022)

Mean temperatures are rising all over the world.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Mar 1, 2022)

World keeps spinnin' round and round, keeps on heatin' up, it ain't cooling down.


----------



## Tish (Mar 1, 2022)

Down by the river I sit and read.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 1, 2022)

Read and Write, and 'Rithmatic, were called the education _Basics._


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 1, 2022)

Basics is usually used to signify cheap.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 2, 2022)

Cheap goldfish only swim in circles...


----------



## Kaila (Mar 2, 2022)

Circles and Ovals are really just rounded off, squares and rectangles.


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 2, 2022)

Rectangles and triangles make an interesting combination for a quilt.


----------



## Jace (Mar 2, 2022)

Quilt making takes a certain talent.


----------



## Tish (Mar 2, 2022)

Talent is needed for a variety show.


----------



## Jace (Mar 2, 2022)

Show me the way...


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 2, 2022)

Way to win is to gamble


----------



## Jace (Mar 2, 2022)

Gamble with chance, scary!


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 2, 2022)

Scary films are not what they used to be!


----------



## Sparky (Mar 3, 2022)

Be careful not to do what would be better if you didn't do it ...


----------



## Kaila (Mar 3, 2022)

It is sometimes very difficult to decipher the sentence's subject.


----------



## Tish (Mar 3, 2022)

Subject to what exactly?


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 3, 2022)

Exactly,  what are you looking for?


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Mar 3, 2022)

For the garden of earthly delights.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 3, 2022)

Delights cover the table of a holiday celebration buffet.


----------



## RubyK (Mar 3, 2022)

Buffet meals are not popular during this time.


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 3, 2022)

Time is different on each of my many clocks.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 4, 2022)

Clocks in a time machine could be really confusing..


----------



## Tish (Mar 4, 2022)

Confusing people is my superpower.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 4, 2022)

Superpower..........is it something you discover you are gifted with, OR, rather, is it something you work to improve at for decades, until you amaze yourself with your remarkable accomplishment!????


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 4, 2022)

Accomplishment gives a feeling of satisfaction.


----------



## Patch (Mar 4, 2022)

Satisfaction is doing something before your wife asks you for the third time to do it... each time with her voice hinting of a little more angst.


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 5, 2022)

Angst is something we all have to deal with.


----------



## Patch (Mar 5, 2022)

With you by my side, we can stir up enough mischief to earn a reputation that will live forever!  :>)


----------



## Sparky (Mar 5, 2022)

Forever more, though sometimes it could be less...


----------



## Kaila (Mar 5, 2022)

Less _and less? Or more, _*and more? *


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 5, 2022)

More people are realising how we are manipulated by the media.


----------



## Tish (Mar 5, 2022)

Media are so fake these days.


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 5, 2022)

Days out with the family are something I miss.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 6, 2022)

Miss Muffet had one of those Curds & Whey habits...


----------



## Kaila (Mar 6, 2022)

Habits can be good ones,  _if they're good. _


----------



## Sylkkiss (Mar 6, 2022)

Good friends, good food, good God, let's eat!


----------



## Tish (Mar 6, 2022)

Eat all your dinner or no dessert.


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 6, 2022)

Dessert is one of the words which many people gets confused.


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 7, 2022)

Confused by her actions,   he didn't answer.


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 7, 2022)

Answer the last question or you failed the test.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 7, 2022)

Test, I am *not* ready for, this *early* in the morning!


----------



## Sparky (Mar 7, 2022)

Morning has broken but it can be fixed...


----------



## Kaila (Mar 7, 2022)

Fixed morning is not needed; this one is fine!


----------



## Tish (Mar 7, 2022)

Fine is a very dangerous word when spoken by a woman.


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 7, 2022)

Woman can live without man, but is the opposite true?


----------



## Sparky (Mar 8, 2022)

True lies seem a bit peculiar..


----------



## Kaila (Mar 8, 2022)

Peculiar looking species of sea creatures *do* _look peculiar *to us*_, _but not to their own family members and friends.

_


----------



## Tish (Mar 8, 2022)

Friends are to be treasured.


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 8, 2022)

Treasured grandchildren are often spoilt brats.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Mar 9, 2022)

Brats are my favorite thing to eat at a ball game!


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 9, 2022)

Game, set and match brings tennis to a close.


----------



## Tish (Mar 9, 2022)

Close calls can be very scary.


----------



## Patch (Mar 9, 2022)

Scary people are often seen that way, not because of how they look but because of how they think.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Mar 9, 2022)

Think of all the trees we’ve saved, communicating this way!


----------



## Patch (Mar 9, 2022)

Way, way deep in the dark forest you can hear trees breathing sighs of relief.  :>)


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 9, 2022)

Relief may be short-lived...here comes the axe-man!


----------



## Kaila (Mar 10, 2022)

Axe-man needed, to chop the fallen wood logs and large pieces, that are strewn on the ground.


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 10, 2022)

Ground rules are necessary to keep things flowing smoothly.


----------



## Tish (Mar 10, 2022)

Smoothly and meticulously is the way to the end.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 10, 2022)

End of story was _Happily Ever After._


----------



## Patch (Mar 10, 2022)

After working my fingers to the bone doing these "Games", the sense of accomplishment is overcome by my being totally exhausted.  :>)


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 11, 2022)

Exhausted from cleaning my apartment,    I think I will relax for a while.


----------



## Patch (Mar 11, 2022)

While those who could save the world relax, environmental and humanitarian challenges escalate daily.


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 11, 2022)

Daily meals change often


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 11, 2022)

Often I wonder what is going on in certain people's heads.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 12, 2022)

Heads or Tails will win or lose..


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 12, 2022)

Lose your doorkey and you're in trouble.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 12, 2022)

Trouble comes in but don't offer it a seat.


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 12, 2022)

Seat sounds formal, chair sounds more homely.


----------



## Tish (Mar 14, 2022)

Homely people are often referred to as loners.


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 14, 2022)

Loners are considered strange, but often they are simply people who have been hurt too many times.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 14, 2022)

Times change, and at some points, it is difficult to keep up with, how _many_ ways, and  how _quickly!_


----------



## Sparky (Mar 14, 2022)

Quickly grab a bucket when you go camel riding...


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 14, 2022)

Riding the waves means different things to different people.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Mar 14, 2022)

People ride the waves and I wave at the people riding by.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 14, 2022)

By the light of the silvery moon.


----------



## Tish (Mar 14, 2022)

Moon cycles can be used as a calendar.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 14, 2022)

Calendar should not have on it, anything you want to forget!


----------



## Jace (Mar 14, 2022)

Forget about it!


----------



## Repondering (Mar 14, 2022)

It is to think differently about things after you visit a country that is foreign.


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 15, 2022)

Foreign languages can show the origins of a culture.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2022)

Culture growing on a cake makes it less appetising...


----------



## Tish (Mar 15, 2022)

Appetizing food is not always healthy.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 15, 2022)

Healthy is a goal we cannot always reach.


----------



## Gemma (Mar 15, 2022)

Reach out your hand into the darkness, to pull another hand into the light.


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 15, 2022)

Light Camera Action.


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 16, 2022)

Action man was the name of a boys 'doll'.


----------



## Gemma (Mar 16, 2022)

Doll House had many rooms built into it with some painted pink and blue.


----------



## Tish (Mar 16, 2022)

Blue is such a calming color, it really relaxes you.


----------



## Patch (Mar 16, 2022)

You and me and a dog named Blue are on a trip to Timbuktu trying to get over this darned old flu!!!!


----------



## Kaila (Mar 16, 2022)

Flu is more common in winter but can happen any time of the year, unfortunately!


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 16, 2022)

Unfortunately, we are never without some illness going around.


----------



## Tish (Mar 17, 2022)

Around, around we go.


----------



## Patch (Mar 17, 2022)

Go buy a couple pizzas 'cause I'm hungry as a horse!!!


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 17, 2022)

Horse and cart used to be everyone's mode of transportation of goods.


----------



## Patch (Mar 18, 2022)

Goods are transported today over highways, rail, sea, and by air.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 18, 2022)

Air travel for wild birds, means migration of extremely long distances.


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 18, 2022)

Distances don't seem so great these days, with modern transport.


----------



## Tish (Mar 18, 2022)

Transport strikes will irritate everyone.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 18, 2022)

Everyone pitch in, and we can get the job done!


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 18, 2022)

Done with nonsense now it's time to sleep.


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 19, 2022)

Sleep eludes me so I'm on here instead of in bed.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 19, 2022)

Bed of nails seems silly...


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 19, 2022)

Silly season is fast approaching.


----------



## Jace (Mar 19, 2022)

Approaching Spring, Yippee!


----------



## Tish (Mar 19, 2022)

Yippee-ki-yay is an expression of Joy.


----------



## Jace (Mar 19, 2022)

Joy is a delightful girl's name.


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 20, 2022)

Name an animal and you give it an identity


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 20, 2022)

Identity is required before you enter certain places.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 20, 2022)

Places of interest are not necessarily that interesting..


----------



## Tish (Mar 20, 2022)

Interesting how quickly things can change.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 20, 2022)

Change is not always a welcome improvement.


----------



## Patch (Mar 20, 2022)

Improvement takes focus, dedication, and commitment.


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 20, 2022)

Commitment to duty is essential in certain occupations.


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 21, 2022)

Occupations are irrelevant to retirees.


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 21, 2022)

Retirees spend a lot of time sitting on park benches.


----------



## Tish (Mar 21, 2022)

Benches are great to sit on and watch the day go by.


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 22, 2022)

By now, you would think that life would have improved for everyone.


----------



## Patch (Mar 22, 2022)

Everyone jumped in the car, driving off, leaving the forgotten puppy.


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 22, 2022)

Puppy fat used to be the excuse for an overweight teenager.


----------



## Tish (Mar 22, 2022)

Teenager. take notice, gather your thing and move out while you know everything.


----------



## RubyK (Mar 22, 2022)

Everything is wet from the rain today, which melted all the snow.


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 23, 2022)

Snow is something we have not had this winter.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 23, 2022)

Winter is nearing its end for some of us, while for others, it is soon to begin.


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 23, 2022)

Begin a task when you have sufficient time to complete it properly.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 23, 2022)

Properly made clogs are a bit wooden..


----------



## Kaila (Mar 23, 2022)

Wooden log cabins need lots of filler materials to keep out the cold.


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 23, 2022)

Cold drinks help you to burn calories.


----------



## Tish (Mar 23, 2022)

Cold weather is just a month away.


----------



## Patch (Mar 23, 2022)

Away we go on another exciting adventure, playing "Games" on this forum.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 23, 2022)

Forum friends make my days much better.


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 23, 2022)

Better to be late than not to show up at all


----------



## Patch (Mar 23, 2022)

All we really need are a few good friends, family, and the ability to be respectful of others.


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 23, 2022)

Others may spend their evenings watching tv....it doesn't mean I have to.


----------



## Patch (Mar 24, 2022)

To be successful... to get ahead in this world... to be an accepted member of society doesn't one have to watch every single episode of "Days of Our Lives"?????


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 24, 2022)

Lives of people with similar problems can provide a clue to their cause.


----------



## Tish (Mar 24, 2022)

Cause to strike!


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Mar 24, 2022)

Strike, while the iron is *HOT*!


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 24, 2022)

Hot taps are always on the left.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 25, 2022)

Left the haggis rolling down one of those high hills


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 25, 2022)

Hills are what I see from my windows.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 25, 2022)

Windows computer program updates sometimes come with problems.


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 25, 2022)

Problems with remembering things get more each day.


----------



## Tish (Mar 25, 2022)

Day in and Day out.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Mar 25, 2022)

Out of luck, eh Chuck?


----------



## Jace (Mar 25, 2022)

Chuck it all away!


----------



## Patch (Mar 25, 2022)

Away from the bodies of the family he had tried to rescue from the fire, he could no longer hold back the tears and felt the scream of anguish escape his lips.


----------



## Repondering (Mar 25, 2022)

Lips can become chapped after long exposure to harsh weather.


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 26, 2022)

Weather forecasts are something we take for granted now.


----------



## Tish (Mar 26, 2022)

Now is the time to take action.


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 26, 2022)

Action is easy to consider...not so easy to do.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 26, 2022)

Do what is truly necessary first, and then do something that is fun!


----------



## Patch (Mar 26, 2022)

Fun things to do for one person may be offensive to another.


----------



## Jace (Mar 26, 2022)

Another day, another dollar.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 26, 2022)

Dollar a day, is _not enough _pay!


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 26, 2022)

Pay someone to shovel the snow for you.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Mar 26, 2022)

You actually _did_ _promise me_ a rose garden!


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 26, 2022)

Garden centres are very busy right now.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 27, 2022)

Now to decide what to do next..


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 27, 2022)

Next week there will be a drastic drop in the temperature.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 27, 2022)

Temperature reading too high, might indicate a fever.


----------



## Tish (Mar 27, 2022)

Fever pitch was reached in the middle of the game.


----------



## Patch (Mar 27, 2022)

"Game" participation can be, instead of athletic, mental exercise such as "Games" on an internet site like this.


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 27, 2022)

This does seem an easy way to exercise those brain cells.


----------



## Patch (Mar 28, 2022)

Cells in a small town jail are not the most comfortable accommodations in which to spend a long weekend.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 28, 2022)

Weekend boots can look like any other boots...


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 28, 2022)

Boots for all occasions are in my closet.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 28, 2022)

Closet becomes cluttered, very often and easily.


----------



## Tish (Mar 28, 2022)

Easily peel fruit.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 28, 2022)

Fruit that is ripe and in season, is often delicious.


----------



## Patch (Mar 28, 2022)

Delicious looking fried chicken turned out to be repugnantly repulsive roasted rooster.


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 28, 2022)

Rooster used to be a popular nickname.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 29, 2022)

Nickname like Shanookapikaflot is a nuisance to say...


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 29, 2022)

Say what you say and mean what you say


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 29, 2022)

Say what, girl?


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 29, 2022)

Girl or boy...we never knew until it was born.


----------



## Tish (Mar 29, 2022)

Born Free was an awesome movie.


----------



## Patch (Mar 29, 2022)

Movie genre can cover a wide spectrum of interesting subjects.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 29, 2022)

Subjects taught can be made boring or intriguing.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Mar 29, 2022)

Intriguing thoughts seldom enter closed minds.


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 29, 2022)

Minds are easy to influence with new ideas.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 30, 2022)

Ideas for new cakes are always interesting...


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 30, 2022)

Interesting stories hold your attention.


----------



## Tish (Mar 30, 2022)

Attention all humans leave a message after the Beep.


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 30, 2022)

Beep beep goes the car horn.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 31, 2022)

Horn of Plenty may not be that much...


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 31, 2022)

Much depends on the size of the container.


----------



## Tish (Mar 31, 2022)

Container homes are on the rise.


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 31, 2022)

Rise in the morning full of hope for the day.


----------



## Sparky (Apr 1, 2022)

Day of the Triffids was about a lot of weeds...


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 1, 2022)

Weeds are to be pulled, not pushed.


----------



## Patch (Apr 1, 2022)

Pushed on the door that said "Pull" and smashed my nose against the glass!!!!


----------



## Tish (Apr 1, 2022)

Glass is very fragile.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 1, 2022)

Fragile is the nose, not the door!


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 1, 2022)

Door knockers can be very loud.


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 1, 2022)

Loud music is really annoying.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 2, 2022)

Annoying sales techniques include unwanted phone calls.


----------



## Sparky (Apr 2, 2022)

Calls like a duck brings forth a lot of ducks...


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 2, 2022)

Ducks and swans are getting ready to mate.


----------



## Patch (Apr 2, 2022)

Mate your socks so you aren't made fun of when it's discovered you are wearing one black sock and one white sock.


----------



## Tish (Apr 2, 2022)

Sock is missing its partner.


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 2, 2022)

Partner your escort and join those on the dance floor.


----------



## RubyK (Apr 3, 2022)

Floor cleaning is tedious.


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 3, 2022)

Tedious tasks tend to get put off.


----------



## Tish (Apr 3, 2022)

Off you go then.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 3, 2022)

Then let's have some gratitude.


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 3, 2022)

Gratitude is often felt but not always expressed.


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 3, 2022)

Expressed emotions do not always bring the desired response.


----------



## MountainRa (Apr 4, 2022)

response, or lack of, was his undoing.


----------



## Sparky (Apr 4, 2022)

Undoing several knitted elephant blankets takes some time


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 4, 2022)

Time making blankets for elephants is time wasted.


----------



## Tish (Apr 4, 2022)

Wasted time is not wasted if you enjoyed yourself.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 4, 2022)

Yourself is someone to care for, as you would a very dear friend.


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 4, 2022)

Friend by pen-pal was what I had while living abroad.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 5, 2022)

Abroad refers to travel, or possibly to customs or languages.


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 5, 2022)

(Kaila, I hope we are not going to argue about the meanings of words! Abroad refers to a country other than the one you currently live in! I spent many years living in other countries, therefore I was living abroad.)

Languages are easy for some people to learn.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 5, 2022)

Learn additional things often, is what I still enjoy doing at my age.


----------



## Tish (Apr 5, 2022)

Age is only a number.


----------



## Patch (Apr 6, 2022)

Number One and Number Two are often used in polite conversation to denote defecation or urination.


----------



## Tish (Apr 6, 2022)

Urination is vital to cleanse the body.


----------



## Patch (Apr 6, 2022)

Body builders can suffer from enlarged hearts.


----------



## MountainRa (Apr 6, 2022)

Hearts were singing with joy as the sun rose .


----------



## Tish (Apr 7, 2022)

Rose is such a pretty name.


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 7, 2022)

Name your dog Spot.


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 7, 2022)

Spot on is my favorite response to something I have said.


----------



## Gemma (Apr 8, 2022)

Said nothing regarding the way she treated her husband.


----------



## Tish (Apr 8, 2022)

Husband is not always wrong.


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 8, 2022)

Wrong choice of shoes can ruin the look of an outfit.


----------



## Patch (Apr 9, 2022)

Outfit yourself for the weather conditions and, respectfully, don't wear a bikini to build a snowman!!


----------



## Sparky (Apr 9, 2022)

Snowman noses can be found at the grocery store..


----------



## Tish (Apr 9, 2022)

Store-bought vegetables don't taste as good as homegrown.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 9, 2022)

Homegrown tomatoes seem to be the most popular.


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 9, 2022)

Popular people are always envied.


----------



## Patch (Apr 10, 2022)

Envied for my good looks, exceptional intellect, and humbleness... I should have lived my life as a celebrity.


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 10, 2022)

Celebrity columns are full of trivia about inconsequential people.


----------



## Patch (Apr 10, 2022)

People and their inconsequentiality is often explained through the tossing of a pebble into a pond and how quickly the ripples disappear.


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 10, 2022)

Disappear and how many people will wonder where you have gone?


----------



## Patch (Apr 10, 2022)

Gone are the days of our youth, along with the ability to touch our toes without hurting something.


----------



## Sparky (Apr 10, 2022)

Something like some things have a similarity to other things...


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 10, 2022)

Things could get better, if we are serious enough.


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 10, 2022)

Enough food for all of the guests was granny's top priority.


----------



## Tish (Apr 10, 2022)

Priority is vital when it comes to triage nursing.


----------



## Leann (Apr 10, 2022)

Nursing is a honorable career


----------



## Patch (Apr 10, 2022)

Career choices can quite often be the result of chance versus planning.


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 10, 2022)

Planning permission is required for all major building projects.


----------



## Leann (Apr 11, 2022)

Projects such as home renovations can cost a lot of money


----------



## MountainRa (Apr 11, 2022)

Money, or the love of, said to be the root of all evil.


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 11, 2022)

Evil lurks in all of us.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 11, 2022)

Us, or them?; Or, _If not us, _then *who? *


----------



## Patch (Apr 11, 2022)

Who is the person that keeps asking all these questions???


----------



## Tish (Apr 11, 2022)

Questions are the sign of an intelligent mind.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 11, 2022)

Mind over matter _doesn't always seem to work.  _


----------



## tinytn (Apr 11, 2022)

Work i don;t mind , it keeps me busy .


----------



## Leann (Apr 11, 2022)

Busy work is a waste of time.


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 11, 2022)

Time to waste is pleasant so long as it doesn't occur too often.


----------



## Tish (Apr 12, 2022)

Often it is too late to change.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 12, 2022)

Change the locks and you'll need new keys.


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 12, 2022)

Keys are easily misplaced.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 13, 2022)

Misplaced dentures _must _be found!


----------



## Sparky (Apr 13, 2022)

Found dentures embedded in a toffee..


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 13, 2022)

Toffee apples are only around at Hallowe'en.


----------



## Tish (Apr 13, 2022)

Halloween is a great holiday.


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 13, 2022)

Holiday flights are being delayed because of staff shortage.


----------



## Patch (Apr 14, 2022)

Shortage of toilet paper can lead to a potential and problematic paperless predicament.


----------



## Tish (Apr 14, 2022)

Predicaments can be rather sticky.


----------



## MountainRa (Apr 14, 2022)

Sticky gum on my shoe makes me irritable.


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 14, 2022)

*Irritable eyes are really bothersome.*


----------



## tinytn (Apr 14, 2022)

Bothersome are Robo.. aka ..(robot) phone calls !


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 14, 2022)

Calls to my phone are often ignored.


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 15, 2022)

Ignored bad health issues can be dangerous.


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 15, 2022)

Dangerous dogs should wear muzzles when out in public.


----------



## Tish (Apr 15, 2022)

Public toilets can be very nasty.


----------



## Patch (Apr 15, 2022)

Nasty tasting dishes should be tolerated without comment... when in the presence of the cook!!


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 15, 2022)

Cook was the name given to the person who cooked, but the maid was not called 'maid'!


----------



## Patch (Apr 16, 2022)

"Maid" and "made" are known as 'homophones', words pronounced the same but with different spelling.


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 16, 2022)

Spelling these days seems to be tricky.


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 16, 2022)

Tricky questions need careful considering.


----------



## Tish (Apr 16, 2022)

Considering everything I am more confused than ever.


----------



## tinytn (Apr 16, 2022)

Ever thought you would be playing here?


----------



## Patch (Apr 16, 2022)

Here we play our hearts out in serious competition with people we could pass on the street and never know they are scurrying home to answer a question with another question, rhyme and move on, or begin a sentence with the last word of the previously posted sentence.


----------



## Sparky (Apr 17, 2022)

Sentence of about 150 years should be plenty..


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 17, 2022)

Plenty of chocolate eggs waiting to be eaten.


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 17, 2022)

Eaten can mean to devour food or something bothering someone!


----------



## Patch (Apr 17, 2022)

Someone please assure me our grandchildren won't suffer from the errors of our generation.


----------



## Tish (Apr 17, 2022)

Generation can be defined by the letters of the Alphabet.


----------



## Patch (Apr 17, 2022)

Alphabet soup mixed with lettuce could be defined as "word salad"!!??


----------



## tinytn (Apr 17, 2022)

Salad made with home grown veggies tastes so much better!!


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 17, 2022)

Better than something handled by strangers.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 18, 2022)

Strangers sometimes become good friends.


----------



## Sparky (Apr 18, 2022)

Friends will probably be repeated on TV forever...


----------



## Tish (Apr 18, 2022)

Forever is a  very long time.


----------



## tinytn (Apr 18, 2022)

Time of me to get my cuppa Tea.


----------



## MountainRa (Apr 18, 2022)

Tea for two , my good friend, will do.


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 18, 2022)

Do take a seat and make yourself comfortable.


----------



## Sparky (Apr 19, 2022)

Comfortable shoes are better than those that squeak and pinch


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 19, 2022)

Pinch of salt can make all the difference to a meal.


----------



## Tish (Apr 19, 2022)

Meal for one or more?


----------



## MountainRa (Apr 19, 2022)

More people drive cars than sail ships.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 19, 2022)

Ships packages to locations all over the world, but takes a week to arrive next door.


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 19, 2022)

Door to the underworld is the common explanation for strange passages.


----------



## Tish (Apr 20, 2022)

Passages can become very narrow.


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 20, 2022)

Narrow minded people can make conversation very hard.


----------



## Tish (Apr 21, 2022)

Hard surfaces are to be avoided.


----------



## MountainRa (Apr 21, 2022)

Avoided accidents was the manager’s specialty.


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 21, 2022)

Speciality of the chef, is often the favourite of regular diners.


----------



## Patch (Apr 22, 2022)

Diners complained about the poor service and refused to leave a tip.


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 22, 2022)

Tip charges are forcing people to think twice about disposing of their waste properly.


----------



## Tish (Apr 22, 2022)

Properly raised children have manners.


----------



## Repondering (Apr 22, 2022)

Manners make awkward situations a bit easier to manage.


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 22, 2022)

Manage how you spend your money


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 22, 2022)

Money, or the lack of it determines so much in a person's life.


----------



## Patch (Apr 23, 2022)

Life is a highway that can be riddled with speed bumps and detours.


----------



## MountainRa (Apr 23, 2022)

Detours can sometimes be a pleasant surprise.


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 23, 2022)

Surprise parties are not always welcomed.


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 23, 2022)

Welcomed  guests  were  a pleasure  to entertain.


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 23, 2022)

Entertain at home and be free to do as you please.


----------



## tinytn (Apr 23, 2022)

Please come to my house , i wanna give you some cookies..

Cookies


----------



## Tish (Apr 23, 2022)

Cookies are always welcome.


----------



## tinytn (Apr 23, 2022)

Welcome to my Abode


----------



## Patch (Apr 23, 2022)

"Abode" is a word often used in place of 'house' or 'home'.


----------



## MountainRa (Apr 23, 2022)

Home calls to me when I’m far away.


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 23, 2022)

Away from domestic duties, I can indulge myself on whatever I wish.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 24, 2022)

_Wish upon a star, _and *some dreams come true.*


----------



## Sparky (Apr 24, 2022)

True things are sometimes unbelievable


----------



## tinytn (Apr 24, 2022)

Unbelievable til the truth be told


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 24, 2022)

Told to do one thing, many people do the exact opposite.


----------



## Tish (Apr 24, 2022)

Opposites often attract.


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 24, 2022)

Attract the wrong sort of people and you may find yourself in trouble.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 25, 2022)

Trouble _sort of_ rhymes with crumble.


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 25, 2022)

*Crumble is what you can do with cookies.*


----------



## Sparky (Apr 25, 2022)

Cookies that crumble must be saved..


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 25, 2022)

Saved potatoes are better when fried a second time.


----------



## tinytn (Apr 25, 2022)

*Time after time ,i try to manage to  spend my  time here,,*


----------



## MountainRa (Apr 25, 2022)

Here, where the mountain touches the sky, I will make my home.


----------



## Tish (Apr 25, 2022)

Home is where the heart is.


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 25, 2022)

Is the place where you live ideal for your needs?


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 26, 2022)

Needs vary from person to person.


----------



## Patch (Apr 26, 2022)

Person to person, and not to be publicized, you have extraordinarily horrendous halitosis!!!!


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 26, 2022)

Halitosis is something everyone has first thing in the morning.


----------



## Patch (Apr 26, 2022)

"Morning people" are my favorite kind of folks!!!


----------



## Kaila (Apr 26, 2022)

Folks will _not_ be happy, if you show up _too early!_


----------



## Patch (Apr 26, 2022)

Early to bed and early to rise makes a man happy, healthy and wise!!!!!!


----------



## MountainRa (Apr 26, 2022)

Wise elders are irreplaceable !


----------



## Tish (Apr 26, 2022)

Irreplaceable items are priceless.


----------



## tinytn (Apr 26, 2022)

Priceless is seeing a new born baby,,


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 26, 2022)

Baby clothes become too small very quickly.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 27, 2022)

Quickly is a manner or method of action, that is not usually careful.


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 27, 2022)

Careful measuring is necessary when preparing ingredients.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 27, 2022)

Ingredients listed by some recipes, are difficult to find.


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 27, 2022)

Find the weights and measurement conversion chart.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 27, 2022)

Chart your course, but be ready to make changes to the plan.


----------



## Tish (Apr 27, 2022)

Plan an event properly.


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 27, 2022)

Properly addressed letters usually arrive safely.


----------



## Tish (Apr 28, 2022)

Safely getting on with it.


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 28, 2022)

It all depends on your point of view.


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 29, 2022)

View from the top is  glorious.


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 29, 2022)

Glorious sunshine is bringing out the crowds.


----------



## Tish (Apr 29, 2022)

Crowds are my least favorite thing.


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 29, 2022)

Thing is a thong, even though it looks like a piece of string.


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 30, 2022)

String cheese is a favorite of my dog.


----------



## Tish (Apr 30, 2022)

Dog or cat makes no difference, they always steal my seat.


----------



## MountainRa (Apr 30, 2022)

Seat yourself in the front row.


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 30, 2022)

Row, row,row your boat, gently down the stream.


----------



## Tish (May 1, 2022)

Stream software can be a real pain.


----------



## Lavinia (May 1, 2022)

Pain medication can upset your stomach.


----------



## Tish (May 2, 2022)

Stomach cramps can make you feel horrible.


----------



## Lavinia (May 2, 2022)

Horrible little boys keep causing trouble.


----------



## Tish (May 3, 2022)

Trouble is my middle name.


----------



## Lavinia (May 3, 2022)

Name your baby something they will be happy to grow old with.


----------



## Tish (May 4, 2022)

With or without you.


----------



## Gemma (May 4, 2022)

You can't be missed if you never leave.


----------



## MountainRa (May 4, 2022)

Leave before the cops get here!


----------



## Lavinia (May 4, 2022)

Here we are again, talking about the weather!


----------



## Tish (May 5, 2022)

Weather reports can be so confusing.


----------



## Kaila (May 5, 2022)

Confusing questions sometimes seem to have no answers.


----------



## Citygirl (May 5, 2022)

*Answers are sometimes not what you want to hear!*


----------



## Lavinia (May 5, 2022)

Hear the siren and run for safety.


----------



## Tish (May 6, 2022)

Safety measures are important before using appliances.


----------



## Lavinia (May 6, 2022)

Appliances break down more often these days.


----------



## Gemma (May 7, 2022)

Days ago, the weather was warm and sunny.


----------



## Kaila (May 7, 2022)

Sunny sky allows us to see more of the _*Blue.  *_


----------



## Lavinia (May 7, 2022)

Blue jeans have become a uniform for many people.


----------



## tinytn (May 7, 2022)

*People seem to be walking more these days.*


----------



## Lavinia (May 7, 2022)

Days are getting longer now.


----------



## Patch (May 7, 2022)

Now is the time for us to decide... "favour" or "favor".


----------



## Tish (May 7, 2022)

Favor is an act of kindness.


----------



## Lavinia (May 7, 2022)

Kindness is doing what is best for someone.


----------



## StarSong (May 8, 2022)

Someone just knocked on my door.


----------



## Lavinia (May 8, 2022)

Door colour can say a lot about the people who live in a house.


----------



## Tish (May 8, 2022)

House numbers are essential for delivery drivers.


----------



## Lavinia (May 8, 2022)

Drivers often take unnecessary risks.


----------



## Patch (May 9, 2022)

Risks must be taken in business and in life, but those risks need carefully calculated as to potential losses or potential rewards.


----------



## Lavinia (May 9, 2022)

Rewards for good behaviour could be seen as bribery.


----------



## StarSong (May 9, 2022)

Bribery was one of the tactics I gratefully employed while grocery shopping with my children when they were very young.


----------



## Tish (May 9, 2022)

Young Teenagers can be very challenging.


----------



## MountainRa (May 9, 2022)

Challenging one’s preconceived ideas is helpful occasionally.


----------



## Lavinia (May 9, 2022)

Occasionally I eat out, but I prefer not to.


----------



## StarSong (May 10, 2022)

"To be or not to be" seems to be an eternal question.


----------



## Citygirl (May 10, 2022)

*Questions will always be on my mind!

*


----------



## Lavinia (May 10, 2022)

Mind the third stair, which creaks.


----------



## Tish (May 10, 2022)

Creaks in the night can be very scary.


----------



## Sassycakes (May 10, 2022)

Scary people frighten me all the time


----------



## tinytn (May 10, 2022)

Time with little energy is about all i have left.


----------



## Citygirl (May 10, 2022)

*Left turn at the next light.*


----------



## Kaila (May 10, 2022)

Light is what we hope to see, at the end of every tunnel!


----------



## Lavinia (May 10, 2022)

Tunnel under sand and it is liable to collapse on you.


----------



## Pink Biz (May 10, 2022)

You are definitely right about that.


----------



## Mary1949 (May 11, 2022)

That is why it's good to come here


----------



## Lavinia (May 11, 2022)

Here and now is where the future starts.


----------



## Tish (May 11, 2022)

Starts are the beginning of the end.


----------



## Lavinia (May 12, 2022)

End of a story is often  not as expected.


----------



## Pink Biz (May 12, 2022)

Expected rain yesterday didn't arrive!


----------



## StarSong (May 12, 2022)

Arrive early to get the best seats!


----------



## Sparky (May 12, 2022)

Seats at the back are too far off


----------



## Lavinia (May 12, 2022)

Off to the beach before the crowds descend.


----------



## Tish (May 12, 2022)

Descend from that ladder right now!


----------



## Kaila (May 12, 2022)

Now comes after yesterday, but before tomorrow.


----------



## MountainRa (May 12, 2022)

Tomorrow will be here earlier than expected.


----------



## Lavinia (May 12, 2022)

Expected news can still come as a surprise.


----------



## Kaila (May 13, 2022)

Surprise is not always welcomed.


----------



## Pink Biz (May 13, 2022)

Welcomed angels unaware.


----------



## Lavinia (May 13, 2022)

Unaware people can be very narrow-minded.


----------



## Tish (May 13, 2022)

Minded my own and still got in trouble.


----------



## Lavinia (May 13, 2022)

Trouble is often stirred up by outsiders.


----------



## Sparky (May 14, 2022)

Outsiders are trying to get in..


----------



## Lavinia (May 14, 2022)

In my opinion, things are coming to a head.


----------



## Tish (May 14, 2022)

Head North to Alaska.


----------



## Kaila (May 14, 2022)

Alaska in winter, must be chilly.


----------



## MountainRa (May 14, 2022)

Chilly evenings call for a sweater.


----------



## Lavinia (May 14, 2022)

Sweater drawer is over-flowing.


----------



## JustBonee (May 15, 2022)

Flowing  gown was made of lavender  silk.


----------



## Tish (May 15, 2022)

Silk worms are very expensive.


----------



## Kaila (May 15, 2022)

Expensive items are sometimes, but _not always, _of high quality.


----------



## Patch (May 15, 2022)

Quality products are not defined by cost alone.


----------



## Lavinia (May 15, 2022)

Alone on the hillside, in the pouring rain.


----------



## Patch (May 16, 2022)

Rain is a welcome sight due to the local drought conditions.


----------



## Lavinia (May 16, 2022)

Conditions today are very welcome, it has poured down all day!


----------



## Kaila (May 16, 2022)

Day turning into evening, here it has become increasingly foggy.


----------



## Citygirl (May 16, 2022)

*Foggy mornings around here are not so uncommon!*


----------



## Tish (May 16, 2022)

Uncommon objects can be priceless.


----------



## Kaila (May 16, 2022)

Priceless moment can be captured by a camera.


----------



## JustBonee (May 17, 2022)

Camera pictures tell more than words can.


----------



## Kaila (May 17, 2022)

_Can of worms _is sometimes best left unopened.


----------



## Sparky (May 17, 2022)

Unopened box of cakes needs immediate opening...


----------



## MountainRa (May 17, 2022)

Opening rusty cans is hazardous.


----------



## Citygirl (May 17, 2022)

*Hazardous is always present when hiking in hilly country!*


----------



## tinytn (May 17, 2022)

Country is just living in the Hills and Valley's..


----------



## Tish (May 17, 2022)

Valleys are great places to live.


----------



## tinytn (May 17, 2022)

Live the life of luxury, must be very nice..


----------



## Pink Biz (May 17, 2022)

Nice guys finish last.


----------



## Lavinia (May 17, 2022)

Last time I went to the shops, I got soaked.


----------



## Kaila (May 18, 2022)

Soaked my shirt, for a while, before trying to wash out the stains.


----------



## Sparky (May 18, 2022)

Stains on a polar bear should be easy to notice...


----------



## tinytn (May 18, 2022)

Notice on a billboard said " Lookie Here!"


----------



## Lavinia (May 18, 2022)

Here in the North, we are expecting thunderstorms.


----------



## Citygirl (May 18, 2022)

*Thunderstorms can be very destructive.*


----------



## tinytn (May 18, 2022)

*Destructive enough to cause strong winds *


----------



## Tish (May 18, 2022)

Winds are usually mild around here.


----------



## Kaila (May 18, 2022)

Here I am, at my favorite website.


----------



## Lavinia (May 18, 2022)

Website names can be rather confusing.


----------



## Sparky (May 19, 2022)

Confusing mayonnaise for shampoo would be silly...


----------



## Kaila (May 19, 2022)

Silly hairstyle would result,
 if one mistakenly uses something else, for a shampoo substitute.


----------



## Lavinia (May 19, 2022)

Substitute shower gel for shampoo and your hair smells wonderful.


----------



## tinytn (May 19, 2022)

Wonderful and masterly clean as a  whistle for days on end.


----------



## Kaila (May 19, 2022)

End conversations, if you can, on a positive note.


----------



## Citygirl (May 19, 2022)

*Note that the store will close at noon.*


----------



## Tish (May 19, 2022)

Noon is a great time for a nap.


----------



## Lavinia (May 19, 2022)

Nap on material can make sewing difficult.


----------



## Kaila (May 20, 2022)

Difficult projects usually require taking some rest breaks.


----------



## Sparky (May 20, 2022)

Breaks in a mirror are supposed to be unlucky..


----------



## Kaila (May 20, 2022)

Unlucky turn of events cannot be predicted.


----------



## Lavinia (May 20, 2022)

Predicted events can still take you by surprise.


----------



## Citygirl (May 20, 2022)

*Surprise is something unexpected!*


----------



## Kaila (May 20, 2022)

Unexpected _cake_ would be welcomed!


----------



## GoneFishin (May 20, 2022)

Welcomed my next door neighbour.


----------



## Tish (May 20, 2022)

Neighbor digging holes in the night again.


----------



## tinytn (May 20, 2022)

Fill them back up when he leaves..


----------



## Lavinia (May 20, 2022)

Leaves on the path can make walking treacherous.


----------



## JustBonee (May 21, 2022)

Treacherous  icy sidewalks can cause falls.


----------



## Lavinia (May 21, 2022)

Falls in public can be very embarrassing.


----------



## tinytn (May 21, 2022)

*Embarrassing moments happen when you least expect it! *


----------



## Tish (May 21, 2022)

It was a really good read.


----------



## Lavinia (May 21, 2022)

Read something pleasant before going to sleep.


----------



## Citygirl (May 22, 2022)

Sleep is very important to the human body!


----------



## Sassycakes (May 22, 2022)

Body parts are getting older every day


----------



## RubyK (May 22, 2022)

Day by day it is getting warmer.


----------



## tinytn (May 22, 2022)

Warmer is better then getting colder.


----------



## Lavinia (May 22, 2022)

Colder weather means bigger bills.


----------



## Tish (May 22, 2022)

Bills should always be paid on time.


----------



## Patch (May 22, 2022)

Time takes a toll on our bodies and our minds.


----------



## Lavinia (May 22, 2022)

Minds have to be disciplined.


----------



## Tish (May 23, 2022)

Disciplined people succeed in the tasks at hand.


----------



## MountainRa (May 23, 2022)

Hand over the money and you won’t get hurt!


----------



## Lavinia (May 23, 2022)

Hurt feelings can cloud judgement.


----------



## Owlivia (May 24, 2022)

Judgement was decided in short order.


----------



## Pink Biz (May 24, 2022)

Order dessert for us to share.


----------



## tinytn (May 24, 2022)

Share the wealth of good luck to every human..


----------



## Tish (May 24, 2022)

Humans think they are at the top of the food chain


----------



## Pink Biz (May 25, 2022)

Chain link fences are very durable.


----------



## GoneFishin (May 25, 2022)

Durable metal means strength.


----------



## Kaila (May 25, 2022)

Strength of character will be tested.


----------



## Tish (May 25, 2022)

Tested things are the best to buy.


----------



## Patch (May 25, 2022)

Buy my silence or I'll scream gossip about you from the rooftops!!!


----------



## tinytn (May 25, 2022)

Rooftops were not made to handle strong winds from Hurricanes,,!!!!


----------



## JustBonee (May 26, 2022)

Hurricanes  are coming,   in our near Summer  forecast.


----------



## Pink Biz (May 26, 2022)

Forecast shows monsoons in Asia.


----------



## Tish (May 26, 2022)

Asia is made up of many Islands


----------



## Lavinia (May 28, 2022)

Islands need boats.


----------



## Patch (May 28, 2022)

Boats hold little interest for an old man like me who has never learning to swim!!


----------



## Kaila (May 28, 2022)

Swim against the tide.


----------



## Tish (May 28, 2022)

Tide can be royal, as in King.


----------



## Lavinia (May 28, 2022)

King Canute went down to the beach and commanded the sea to stop flowing.


----------



## Sparky (May 29, 2022)

Flowing over him, King Canute figured that his idea wasn't working...


----------



## Lavinia (May 29, 2022)

Working from home means that you never get a change of scene.


----------



## Kaila (May 30, 2022)

Scenes behind TV commentators, is often not their actual locations.


----------



## Lavinia (May 30, 2022)

Locations on photos are always shown from the best angle.


----------



## tinytn (May 30, 2022)

Angles are hard to find sometimes..


----------



## Lavinia (May 30, 2022)

Sometimes you wish everyone would just go away.


----------



## Owlivia (May 30, 2022)

Away for a vacation, she kept the world's troubles tucked in a corner of her brain, helped by engaging smiles, full cocktail glasses, and a  knowledge that all issues will pass and she will be fine.


----------



## tinytn (May 30, 2022)

Fine and dandy to go on vacation but the price of Gasoline alone ,is just staggering .


----------



## Tish (May 30, 2022)

Staggering results prompted emergency actiion.


----------



## Lavinia (May 30, 2022)

Action films keep the suspense all the way through.


----------



## Owlivia (May 31, 2022)

Through the hallways of higher education minds are wasted.


----------



## JustBonee (May 31, 2022)

Wasted opportunities are things  that you probably won't get back in life.


----------



## Lavinia (May 31, 2022)

Life stories can give insights into why people act as they do.


----------



## Owlivia (May 31, 2022)

Do or do not; there is no try.  (According to Yoda.)

Try


----------



## Tish (May 31, 2022)

Try to do as you will.


----------



## Lavinia (May 31, 2022)

Will contents  can cause rifts between family members.


----------



## Patch (Jun 1, 2022)

Members of the cult were brainwashed into turning over all they owned to the self-serving leader.


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 1, 2022)

Leaders are often a disappointment.


----------



## Tish (Jun 1, 2022)

Disappointment can be avoided with careful preparations.


----------



## tinytn (Jun 1, 2022)

Preparations are made to get plans organized..


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 1, 2022)

Organized usually results in efficiency.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 2, 2022)

Efficiency is a goal seldom fully reached.


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 2, 2022)

Reached across the table and knocked over a glass of wine.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 2, 2022)

Wine is something that I haven't had, recently.


----------



## Tish (Jun 2, 2022)

Recently I bought a new applience.


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 2, 2022)

Appliance shop is not often open.


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 3, 2022)

Open your mouth, close your eyes, jump up and down on one foot and then collapse onto the couch, laughing!

Laughing


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 3, 2022)

Laughing Cow is the  brand name of  a cheese.


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 3, 2022)

*Cheese is one of the main parts of the baskets made by Hickory Farms.*


----------



## Tish (Jun 3, 2022)

Farms always have the best produce.


----------



## tinytn (Jun 3, 2022)

produce like veggies and fruits , potatoes ..


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 3, 2022)

Potatoes are very versatile.


----------



## Sparky (Jun 4, 2022)

Versatile ventriloquists are still ventriloquists...


----------



## Tish (Jun 4, 2022)

Ventriloquist dummies freak me out.


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 5, 2022)

Out of this world.

World


----------



## Tish (Jun 5, 2022)

World leaders don't solve issues


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 5, 2022)

Issues, or problems are never-ending.


----------



## Tish (Jun 6, 2022)

Ending the war was difficult.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 6, 2022)

Difficult problems sometimes do get resolved, eventually.


----------



## tinytn (Jun 6, 2022)

Eventually the price of gasoline will go down,,


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 6, 2022)

Down in my Basement are only things I hardly ever use.


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 6, 2022)

Use your local stores or they may have to shut.


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 6, 2022)

Shut the door, you're letting the heat out and the bugs in!


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 7, 2022)

In the cupboard, you might find what you need.


----------



## tinytn (Jun 7, 2022)

Need just about anything you can think of right now..


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 7, 2022)

Now I'm thinking of going to bed.


----------



## tinytn (Jun 7, 2022)

Bed time comes after dark.


----------



## Gemma (Jun 7, 2022)

Dark clouds approaching from the North.


----------



## Tish (Jun 7, 2022)

North is the opposite of South.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 7, 2022)

South of the Equator, you might see plants and animals and birds that are considered tropical.


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 7, 2022)

Tropical diseases are no longer restricted to one part of the world.


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 8, 2022)

World view of events  differ so much from one country to another.


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 8, 2022)

*Another reason for her missing, her daughter is sick!*


----------



## Tish (Jun 8, 2022)

Sick to death of this wind.


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 8, 2022)

Wind problems in public are something to be avoided.


----------



## Tish (Jun 9, 2022)

Avoided Problem solving can result in Mayhem


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 9, 2022)

Mayhem, there was a lot of it in Mayberry, he asserted.


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 9, 2022)

Asserted his opinions and was rejected out of hand.


----------



## Tish (Jun 10, 2022)

Hand me that thingamajig over there.


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 10, 2022)

There are too many people on the golf course.


----------



## Tish (Jun 11, 2022)

Courses are hard to navigate.


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 11, 2022)

Navigate your way through the straits very slowly.


----------



## Tish (Jun 12, 2022)

Slowly and carefully is the way to do it.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 12, 2022)

It gets dark later here, in the summertime.


----------



## tinytn (Jun 12, 2022)

Summertime here is more like wintertime.


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 12, 2022)

Wintertime is  best for hibernation.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 13, 2022)

Hibernation _year-round, _would not be exciting or fun.


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 13, 2022)

Fun fair season will be with us soon.


----------



## Tish (Jun 13, 2022)

Soon it will be time to check on the roast.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 13, 2022)

Roast chestnuts roasting, smell warm and roasty toasty!


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 13, 2022)

Toasty toes by the fire, sitting on a pouffe.


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 14, 2022)

Pouffe  is a handy cushioned footstool with no back.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 14, 2022)

Back against the wall, _is an interesting idiomatic phrase._


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 14, 2022)

Phrase is a group of words used instead of a single word.


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 15, 2022)

Word of the day ... HOT.


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 15, 2022)

*Hot is a setting on my electric blanket that I never use.*


----------



## tinytn (Jun 15, 2022)

*Use* only what ever makes you comfortable and puts you right to sleep at *night,,*


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 15, 2022)

Night is the time for reflection.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 15, 2022)

Reflection in the mirror, does not look like anyone I know.


----------



## Tish (Jun 15, 2022)

Know that I am watching you.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 15, 2022)

You would need to be very far-sighted, or use a telescope.


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 15, 2022)

Telescope or binoculars...do they serve the same purpose?


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 16, 2022)

*Purpose would be nearly the same!*


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 16, 2022)

Same socks in the drawer mean they always match.


----------



## Sparky (Jun 16, 2022)

Match odd socks so that they won't be odd..


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 16, 2022)

Odd sometimes the way things turn out.


----------



## Tish (Jun 16, 2022)

Out you go and clean your shoes.


----------



## Patch (Jun 16, 2022)

Shoes and socks should be worn while you shovel snow in the dead of winter.


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 16, 2022)

Winter clothes take up too much space.


----------



## Sparky (Jun 17, 2022)

Space in the cupboard is what Mother Hubbard had


----------



## Tish (Jun 17, 2022)

Had Sally listened she would not be in this mess.


----------



## RubyK (Jun 17, 2022)

Mess with me and you'll get a black eye.


----------



## Jace (Jun 17, 2022)

Eye show flatters many.


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 17, 2022)

Many people follow fashion, no matter how silly it looks.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 18, 2022)

Looks can be deceiving!


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 18, 2022)

Deceiving, charming men still manage to fool certain people.


----------



## Tish (Jun 18, 2022)

People can be very loud.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 18, 2022)

Loud music makes me cover my ears!


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 18, 2022)

*Ears of corn are quite common in Pennsylvania!*


----------



## Kaila (Jun 18, 2022)

Pennsylvania is an extremely large state!


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 18, 2022)

State your business here!


----------



## Gemma (Jun 19, 2022)

Here we go again!

N


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 19, 2022)

*Again may I say how nice it was to see everyone!*


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 19, 2022)

Everyone,  have a relaxing  Sunday afternoon.


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 19, 2022)

Afternoon sun shines in through my windows.


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 19, 2022)

*Windows here have a view of a telescoping fountain.*


----------



## tinytn (Jun 19, 2022)

*Fountains *are made to make all your wishes come *true.

True*


----------



## Tish (Jun 19, 2022)

True words are often misquoted.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 19, 2022)

Misquoted blurbs can have unlimited negative results.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 19, 2022)

Results just came in about my blood test


----------



## Kaila (Jun 19, 2022)

Test pass or fail will determine your next course.


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 19, 2022)

Course of antibiotics can cure your problem.


----------



## Sparky (Jun 20, 2022)

Problem for centipedes is the cost of shoes...


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 20, 2022)

Shoes made of canvas are the fashion this season.


----------



## Tish (Jun 20, 2022)

Season greetings do not offend people,


----------



## Patch (Jun 20, 2022)

People just need to get along!!


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 20, 2022)

Along the road from me, a house blew up.


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 21, 2022)

Up, up and away,  the birds soared  in  the sky.


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 21, 2022)

*The sky is gorgeous at sundown*


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 21, 2022)

Sundown will start earlier now.


----------



## tinytn (Jun 21, 2022)

Now is the time for all good men to come to their senses,


----------



## Tish (Jun 21, 2022)

Senses can be enhanced with relaxation.


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 21, 2022)

Relaxation tapes send me off to sleep.


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 22, 2022)

Sleep  is best in a cool,   dark  bedroom.


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 22, 2022)

Bedroom light is on.


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 22, 2022)

*On means the electric is working!*


----------



## Tish (Jun 22, 2022)

Working hard will give you positive results.


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 22, 2022)

Results of exams are always a cause for anxiety.


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 23, 2022)

*Anxiety sometimes means a trip to the hospital.*


----------



## tinytn (Jun 23, 2022)

Hospital is not the place i would want to be, today,,


----------



## Tish (Jun 23, 2022)

Today is the first day of the rest of your life.


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 23, 2022)

Life can get a bit tedious sometimes.


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 24, 2022)

Sometimes,  we all have to do things we don't want to do.


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 24, 2022)

Do the important jobs first and get them out of the way.


----------



## Tish (Jun 24, 2022)

Way out there.


----------



## Gemma (Jun 24, 2022)

There isn't any time for a nap.


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 24, 2022)

Nap in the afternoon, and be better company in the evening.


----------



## Tish (Jun 25, 2022)

Evenings are such a peaceful time of day.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 25, 2022)

Day for senior discounts is on my calendar.


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 25, 2022)

Calendar pictures decorate my walls.


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 26, 2022)

*Walls are made to separate rooms.*


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 26, 2022)

Rooms to let signs are often seen by the roadside.


----------



## Tish (Jun 26, 2022)

Roadside is no place to be during heavy traffic.


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 26, 2022)

Traffic on the roads has eased a bit with the price of fuel going up.


----------



## Tish (Jun 27, 2022)

Up you go.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 27, 2022)

_Go where you wanna go, _reminds me of some very old song lyrics.


----------



## tinytn (Jun 27, 2022)

Lyrics are being made right here in this game !


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 27, 2022)

Game, set and match is all we will be hearing this week.


----------



## Tish (Jun 28, 2022)

Week in and week out same stuff.


----------



## tinytn (Jun 28, 2022)

Stuff  after stuff and then  week after week.

Week


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 28, 2022)

Week after next, the school holidays start.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 29, 2022)

Start at the beginning.


----------



## Tish (Jun 29, 2022)

Beginning at A continue through the Alphabet.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 29, 2022)

Alphabet soup can be fun to eat while playing in a  Scrabble tournament.


----------



## RubyK (Jun 29, 2022)

Tournament of Roses celebrates football.


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 30, 2022)

Football is an obsession with many people.


----------



## Tish (Jun 30, 2022)

People can be funny to watch.


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 30, 2022)

Watch the birds and lose the tension.


----------



## Tish (Jul 1, 2022)

Tention is vital in knitting.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 1, 2022)

Knitting a blanket is a large project.


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 1, 2022)

Project your ideas onto others, you might change history.


----------



## Sparky (Jul 2, 2022)

History of snails is not as interesting as it might have been...


----------



## tinytn (Jul 2, 2022)

Been a longtime since ive even a Snail, Sparky !  

Sparky


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 2, 2022)

Sparky might be a connoisseur of molluscs.


----------



## Tish (Jul 2, 2022)

Mollusks are considered a delicacy in France.


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 2, 2022)

France used to be considered a very sophisticated country.


----------



## Sparky (Jul 3, 2022)

Country roads can be very narrow..


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 3, 2022)

*Narrow roads can be very hard to pass another car.*


----------



## Tish (Jul 3, 2022)

Car Maintenance can become expensive.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 3, 2022)

Expensive items might sometimes be purchased by making many smaller payments.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 3, 2022)

Payments should be paid when due.


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 3, 2022)

Due to the travel chaos, many holidays are being cancelled.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 4, 2022)

Cancelled reservations last minute, receive no refunds.


----------



## Tish (Jul 4, 2022)

Refunds are void if the case is opened.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 4, 2022)

Opened a _can of worms, _and what did you expect to find?


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 4, 2022)

Find your purse is empty and panic!


----------



## Tish (Jul 5, 2022)

Panic can lead to hysteria.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 5, 2022)

_Hysteria _used to be thought to be the cause for numerous illnesses, until they discovered the causes.


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 5, 2022)

Causes are so numerous these days, your money gets spread very thinly.


----------



## Tish (Jul 6, 2022)

Thinly sliced bread doesn't make good toast.


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 6, 2022)

Toast, butter and marmalade is what I have every morning.


----------



## Tish (Jul 7, 2022)

Morning everyone, have a great day.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 7, 2022)

Day or two from now, will be the weekend.


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 7, 2022)

Weekend weather is looking good.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 8, 2022)

Good news was welcomed!


----------



## Tish (Jul 8, 2022)

Welcomed guests can be rather annoying after a week


----------



## Kaila (Jul 8, 2022)

Week can seem short or long.


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 8, 2022)

Long hair is a bother to wash.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 9, 2022)

Wash smelled good, after having been hung outdoors to dry.


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 9, 2022)

Dry weather means you are constantly watering the garden.


----------



## MountainRa (Jul 9, 2022)

Garden vegetables are ready to be shared.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 9, 2022)

Shared laughter is the best kind.


----------



## Sparky (Jul 9, 2022)

Kind of odd how odd things are..


----------



## Kaila (Jul 9, 2022)

Are you completely sure of that conclusion?


----------



## tinytn (Jul 9, 2022)

Sounds kind'a odd to me about odd things,,,

Things


----------



## Kaila (Jul 9, 2022)

_Things _is an extremely general-meanings _word!_


----------



## tinytn (Jul 9, 2022)

Things like this and that ?


----------



## Kaila (Jul 9, 2022)

That thing is not the other one.    

One....


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 9, 2022)

One thing does tend to lead to another.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 9, 2022)

Another bird, often follows the previous one, to an outdoor feeder for wild birds.


----------



## Tish (Jul 9, 2022)

Birds are so beautiful.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 9, 2022)

Beautiful wild birds are wondrous.


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 9, 2022)

Wondrous events are often considered miracles.


----------



## Tish (Jul 10, 2022)

Miracles are all around you.


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 10, 2022)

You might think a game like this is easy.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 11, 2022)

*Easy *might be in the appearances, but not always the reality that is experienced.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 11, 2022)

Experienced people get better jobs


----------



## Sparky (Jul 11, 2022)

Jobs for sardines is very pressing


----------



## tinytn (Jul 11, 2022)

Pressing the wrong button may set off a fire  Alarm warning


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 11, 2022)

Warning lights flash when you enter the wrong password.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 11, 2022)

Password should not be the same one, for all of your devices.


----------



## Tish (Jul 11, 2022)

Devices are needed to navigate.


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 11, 2022)

Navigate your way carefully through all the seaweed.


----------



## Sparky (Jul 12, 2022)

Seaweed sandwiches are not so good..


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 12, 2022)

Good for you it is. (says Yoda)


----------



## tinytn (Jul 12, 2022)

Is dat the trut  and the only trut?


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 12, 2022)

Is there some doubt?


----------



## Tish (Jul 13, 2022)

Doubt can be very draining.


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 13, 2022)

Draining boards do not always do their job properly.


----------



## tinytn (Jul 14, 2022)

Probably because the drain is clogged up ?


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 14, 2022)

Up on top of the cupboard I keep all my biscuit tins.


----------



## Tish (Jul 14, 2022)

Tins are great for holding stuff.


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 14, 2022)

Stuff your cushions with bits of rags.


----------



## Tish (Jul 15, 2022)

Rags to riches is a dream we all have.


----------



## Patek24 (Jul 15, 2022)

Have it your way.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 15, 2022)

Way to go home


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 15, 2022)

Home is where your stuff is.


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 15, 2022)

Is the latest fashion to your liking?


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 16, 2022)

Liking the summer months is very hard to do at present ....


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 16, 2022)

Present times are very confusing.


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 16, 2022)

Confusing are the minds of men.


----------



## Tish (Jul 16, 2022)

Men can be very complicated.


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 17, 2022)

Complicated puzzles are good exercise for the mind.


----------



## Sparky (Jul 17, 2022)

Mind your head when hopping through a bat cave


----------



## Patek24 (Jul 17, 2022)

Cave dwellers still exist in our society.


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 17, 2022)

Society is very intolerant of those who do not conform.


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 17, 2022)

Conform is a permissible right, not yet a rule.


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 17, 2022)

Rule of thumb is not always appropriate to every situation.


----------



## Tish (Jul 17, 2022)

Situations teach us how to cope.


----------



## Medusa (Jul 17, 2022)

Cope with what you're given.


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 17, 2022)

Given enough time, I could complete the task.


----------



## Tish (Jul 18, 2022)

Task has been completed.


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 18, 2022)

Completed crosswords are always satisfying.


----------



## Tish (Jul 19, 2022)

Satisfying the needs of others is a great feeling.


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 20, 2022)

Feeling your way down a dark passage can be quite scary.


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 20, 2022)

Scary dreams woke them up each night.


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 20, 2022)

Night clothes need to be comfortable.


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 20, 2022)

Comfortable pillows helped Suzy's lumbago.


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 21, 2022)

Lumbago used to be treated with a hot iron on brown paper!


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 21, 2022)

Paper bags are becoming uncommon in grocery stores.


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 21, 2022)

Stores are competing for our money.


----------



## Tish (Jul 21, 2022)

Money, you can't live without it.


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 22, 2022)

It sounds as though there is a thunderstorm approaching.


----------



## Tish (Jul 22, 2022)

Approaching the edge of the cliff with anxiety.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 23, 2022)

Anxiety sometimes is helpful, when there's an unseen danger present,
and the anxiety might be sending us an _alert._


----------



## Tish (Jul 23, 2022)

Alerts can cause anxiety and panic.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 23, 2022)

Panic, if you hadn't noticed you'd arrived on the precipice of a cliff!


----------



## tinytn (Jul 23, 2022)

Cliff jumping sounds like a lot of fun, Yes?


----------



## Kaila (Jul 23, 2022)

Yes or no; my reply would be _negative!  _


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 23, 2022)

Negative thinkers are unpleasant company.


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 23, 2022)

Company employees of carnival rides sees their days spent going up and down and round and round.


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 24, 2022)

Round hats help to keep off the sun.


----------



## Tish (Jul 24, 2022)

Sun is lovely and warm.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 24, 2022)

Warm, kind thoughts are welcome.


----------



## Patek24 (Jul 24, 2022)

Welcome banners are a delight to see at the airport.


----------



## tinytn (Jul 24, 2022)

Airport is necessary to get from point A to Point B


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 24, 2022)

Point B could be just the first stage of a long journey.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 25, 2022)

Journey where your interests lead, and unique life experiences will follow.


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 25, 2022)

Follow the marked trail and you shouldn't get lost.


----------



## Tish (Jul 25, 2022)

Lost and found objects are stored in a special place.


----------



## tinytn (Jul 25, 2022)

Place things where everyone can see .


----------



## Kaila (Jul 25, 2022)

See the options ahead of you, and choose wisely.


----------



## Patek24 (Jul 25, 2022)

Wisely weighing pros and cons before making a decision is a smart move.


----------



## Gemma (Jul 25, 2022)

Move over and give me some room!


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 26, 2022)

*Room is a place I can call my own.*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 26, 2022)

Own a swimming pool,  and soon you will have lots  of company.


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 26, 2022)

Company bosses are sometimes quite generous.


----------



## Tish (Jul 26, 2022)

Generous people are always welcome.


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 26, 2022)

Welcome mats at the front door are popular.


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 27, 2022)

Popular tourist spots are crowded and expensive.


----------



## Medusa (Jul 27, 2022)

Expensive trinkets fly off the shelves.


----------



## tinytn (Jul 27, 2022)

Shelves are now empty in most grocery stores in America.


----------



## Medusa (Jul 27, 2022)

America is experiencing a supply problem.


----------



## Tish (Jul 27, 2022)

Problem-solving is one of my hobbies.


----------



## tinytn (Jul 27, 2022)

Can you fix America's problems?


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 28, 2022)

Problems help to exercise the mind.


----------



## Patek24 (Jul 28, 2022)

Mind Blowing Decisions is a 70's song by Heatwave.


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 28, 2022)

Heatwave in one part of the world is normal weather in others.


----------



## Tish (Jul 28, 2022)

Others always have a different opinion.


----------



## tinytn (Jul 28, 2022)

Opinions are a part of our daily life..


----------



## Kaila (Jul 28, 2022)

Life takes many a twist and turn.


----------



## Gemma (Jul 28, 2022)

Turn around, look at me and give me a great big hug!


----------



## Kaila (Jul 28, 2022)

Hug would feel pretty good, *thanks!   *


----------



## Patek24 (Jul 28, 2022)

Thanks to Kaila, I'm feeling chipper already!


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 29, 2022)

Already it's the afternoon and I've hardly done anything.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 29, 2022)

Anything is usually better than nothing, I find, _but not always!  _


----------



## tinytn (Jul 29, 2022)

Always look ahead and not behind ....


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 29, 2022)

Behind the sofa are all the things I can't find room for.


----------



## Patek24 (Jul 29, 2022)

For the sake of the kids, let's stay married.


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 29, 2022)

*Married people must always keep the lines of communication open.*


----------



## Kaila (Jul 29, 2022)

_Open book _is what some people claim to be, but I am not always sure it's true.


----------



## Tish (Jul 29, 2022)

True facts are worth the work.


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 29, 2022)

Work should be something you find satisfying.


----------



## Tish (Jul 30, 2022)

Satisfying my curiosity has put me in some very strange situations.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 30, 2022)

Situations sometimes get _out of hand._


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 30, 2022)

Hand me the tools and we'll get on with the job.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 31, 2022)

Job one is safety.


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 31, 2022)

Safety first has to take priority.


----------



## Tish (Jul 31, 2022)

Priority is always important.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 31, 2022)

_Important _does not always mean the task gets done.


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 31, 2022)

Done implies that something is completed, but that is not always the case.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 1, 2022)

Case of old photographs will hold some unexpected surprises.


----------



## tinytn (Aug 1, 2022)

Surprises can be very horrifying to some people who don't expect it,,


----------



## Sparky (Aug 1, 2022)

It makes sense if it's sensible...


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 1, 2022)

Sensible  shoes are the most comfortable.


----------



## Tish (Aug 1, 2022)

Comfortable shoes are a must when planning a long walk.


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 1, 2022)

Walk cautiously when walking along a cliff-edge.


----------



## Tish (Aug 2, 2022)

Cliff-Edge can break at any time.


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 3, 2022)

Time for the long summer holidays to be scrapped!


----------



## Tish (Aug 3, 2022)

Scrapped projects can be the start of new ones.


----------



## tinytn (Aug 3, 2022)

New Scrapped Projects , sometimes do not look new,,


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 3, 2022)

New clothes don't always suit the occasion.


----------



## Tish (Aug 4, 2022)

Occasion can be stressful


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 4, 2022)

Stressful situations often show our true nature.


----------



## tinytn (Aug 5, 2022)

Nature covers the natural sciences, including physics, chemistry, earth sciences, medicine, and biology.


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 5, 2022)

*Biology studies the many characteristics of man.*


----------



## Gemma (Aug 5, 2022)

Man, I feel like a woman!


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2022)

Woman, get over here.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 5, 2022)

_Here _is a way to indicate your present location.


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 5, 2022)

Location is the title of a tv programme featuring people looking for a new home.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 6, 2022)

_Home _could sometimes mean a positive, warm feeling.


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 6, 2022)

Feeling a bit chilly, so switched on the fire.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 6, 2022)

Fire for a campsite cook, must be surrounded by soil and rocks.


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 6, 2022)

*Rocks can be a beautiful addition to the landscape of a house.*


----------



## Tish (Aug 6, 2022)

House on the waterfront.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 6, 2022)

Waterfront, you might see swallows, gulls, loons, or puffins!


----------



## tinytn (Aug 6, 2022)

Swallows  are puffin to participate !

E


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 6, 2022)

Participate if you have the skills.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 7, 2022)

Skills and motivation are required.


----------



## Tish (Aug 7, 2022)

Required training is a must for the job.


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 7, 2022)

Job Centres keep changing their name!


----------



## Tish (Aug 8, 2022)

Name one reason why.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 8, 2022)

Why is the sky blue?


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 8, 2022)

Blue is often used to describe something depressing.


----------



## Tish (Aug 9, 2022)

Depressing news is everywhere these days.


----------



## Gemma (Aug 9, 2022)

Days are starting to get shorter with Fall approaching.


----------



## Prairie dog (Aug 9, 2022)

Approaching fork in road,decision to make


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 9, 2022)

Make your own bread if you can.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 10, 2022)

Can Can was the term for a dance style, which was energetic, fanciful and fun.


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 10, 2022)

Fun and games are what you expect at a party.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 10, 2022)

Party is supposed to be enjoyable for all who attend.


----------



## Tish (Aug 10, 2022)

Attend the meeting, please.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 10, 2022)

Please visit again, soon.


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 10, 2022)

Soon it will be winter.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 10, 2022)

Winter arrives very gradually, here.


----------



## tinytn (Aug 10, 2022)

Here ,winters are not bad..


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 10, 2022)

Bad language is sometimes used to give emphasis.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 11, 2022)

Emphasis on one part of a problem, is often misplaced.


----------



## tinytn (Aug 11, 2022)

Misplaced items are often found the next day.


----------



## Tish (Aug 11, 2022)

Day in and day out, it's the same story.


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 11, 2022)

Story time is usually part of the bed-time routine.


----------



## Tish (Aug 12, 2022)

Routine is the beginning of order.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 12, 2022)

_Order in the Court!, _someone was yelling!


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 12, 2022)

Yelling right outside my window!


----------



## Tish (Aug 13, 2022)

Window won't open.


----------



## tinytn (Aug 13, 2022)

Use a crowbar


----------



## Kaila (Aug 13, 2022)

Crowbar is not something for use by birds.


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 13, 2022)

Birds are drinking dry my little pond.


----------



## Tish (Aug 14, 2022)

Pond is frozen over.


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 14, 2022)

Over the road is a large tree.


----------



## Gemma (Aug 15, 2022)

Tree is hanging heavily with fruit.


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 15, 2022)

Fruit salad and cream is a very simple but nourishing dessert.


----------



## Tish (Aug 15, 2022)

Dessert is my favorite part of a meal.


----------



## Gemma (Aug 16, 2022)

Meal planning helps when you need to go grocery shopping.


----------



## Owlivia (Aug 16, 2022)

Shopping and people watching at the Food court today.


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 16, 2022)

Today I hope to get my furniture organised.


----------



## Tish (Aug 17, 2022)

Organised people are a pleasure to work for.


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 17, 2022)

For many eons, mankind has needed fire.


----------



## Tish (Aug 18, 2022)

Fire is essential for cooking.


----------



## tinytn (Aug 18, 2022)

Cooking up a storm when your having company..


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 19, 2022)

Company profits are often put before product quality.


----------



## Tish (Aug 19, 2022)

Quality is always better than quantity.


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 19, 2022)

Quantity is important when buying wholesale.


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 20, 2022)

Wholesale is probably not the way to go when selling large expensive items.


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 20, 2022)

*Items seem to sell fast when you aren't expecting!*


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 20, 2022)

Expecting things to always go your way is just asking for disappointment.


----------



## Tish (Aug 20, 2022)

Disappointment is always heartbreaking,


----------



## Kaila (Aug 20, 2022)

Heartbreaking losses are ones we had hoped to avoid.


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 21, 2022)

Avoid walking down dark streets at night.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 21, 2022)

Night could be lonely, but often feels very peaceful.


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 21, 2022)

Peaceful mornings are spoiled by noisy birds!


----------



## Tish (Aug 21, 2022)

Birds can be very noisy indeed.


----------



## Owlivia (Aug 21, 2022)

Indeed is a popular job search site.


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 21, 2022)

Site of ancient burials is a common find during construction work.


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 22, 2022)

*Work Is Never Done!*


----------



## Tish (Aug 22, 2022)

Done and dusted is the only way to go.


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 22, 2022)

Go ahead and follow your dreams.


----------



## Tish (Aug 23, 2022)

Dreams can be shattered by reality.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 23, 2022)

Reality, _on occasion, can be lots of *fun.  *_


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 24, 2022)

Fun and games were enjoyed by all.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 24, 2022)

All in unison, were told to say _Cheese!_


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 24, 2022)

Cheese, said by a photographer,  is to get a person to smile.


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 24, 2022)

Smile by showing your teeth.


----------



## Tish (Aug 24, 2022)

Teeth are needed to eat with.


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 24, 2022)

*With those teeth why can't you eat?*


----------



## tinytn (Aug 24, 2022)

Eat whatever pleases your appetite .


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 24, 2022)

Appetite varies according to the time of day.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 25, 2022)

Day after tomorrow, is two days away.


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 25, 2022)

'Away-days' was a slogan adopted by the railways.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 25, 2022)

Railways constructions were, each one, a huge and _lengthy_ undertaking!


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 25, 2022)

*Undertaking Agreement can be a term used in real estate.*


----------



## Tish (Aug 25, 2022)

Estates come in different ranges.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 25, 2022)

Ranges for wild animals have gotten smaller.


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 25, 2022)

Smaller amounts but higher prices is happening in all shops.


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 26, 2022)

*Shops are being forced to close down because of COVID.*


----------



## Kaila (Aug 26, 2022)

COVID likely has different names, in other languages.


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 26, 2022)

Languages often give a clue to people's origins.


----------



## Tish (Aug 26, 2022)

Origins are important during The State of Origin Rugby Games.


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 26, 2022)

Games lessons were my least favourite subject.


----------



## Owlivia (Aug 26, 2022)

Subject is ordered to pay taxes on receipt.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 27, 2022)

Receipt is needed for any item returned.


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 27, 2022)

*Returned items are kept separate.*


----------



## Tish (Aug 27, 2022)

Separate egg yolks from whites before making a meringue.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 27, 2022)

Meringue looks interesting, and is a good way to hide a lemon pie!


----------



## Owlivia (Aug 28, 2022)

Pie, oh my!


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 28, 2022)

My socks have all got holes.


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 28, 2022)

Holes in the ground serve as homes to many burrowing animals.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 28, 2022)

Animals are sometimes _good companions._


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 28, 2022)

Companions are usually those whose company we enjoy.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 28, 2022)

Enjoy all possible moments.


----------



## Tish (Aug 28, 2022)

Moments are special.


----------



## Owlivia (Aug 29, 2022)

Special dishes are kept on display.


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 29, 2022)

Display cases are useful to show all your precious items.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 29, 2022)

Items that are hand made, are often, one-of-a-kind!


----------



## tinytn (Aug 29, 2022)

Kind Poeple show there kindness in many ways and sometimes when you least expect it,,


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 29, 2022)

It is turning into a messy rainy day around here.


----------



## Tish (Aug 29, 2022)

Here we go again.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 29, 2022)

Again I told my cat, she'd had enough for dinner.


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 30, 2022)

Dinner is at different times, depending on activities.


----------



## Tish (Aug 30, 2022)

Activities vary from school to school.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 30, 2022)

School of fish don't seem to learn which direction to go.


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 30, 2022)

Go along anyway and see what happens.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 31, 2022)

Happens to be the last day of the month.


----------



## tinytn (Aug 31, 2022)

Month after month , the days keep slipping by  faster and faster.


----------



## Tish (Aug 31, 2022)

Faster is not always better.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 31, 2022)

Better day tomorrow, hopefully.


----------



## Lavinia (Sep 1, 2022)

Hopefully, we will get plenty of rain soon.


----------



## Tish (Sep 1, 2022)

Soon Summer will be here.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 1, 2022)

Here, it's the opposite.


----------



## Lavinia (Sep 1, 2022)

Opposite my house is a park.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 2, 2022)

Park benches could use some washing!


----------



## Pebbles (Sep 2, 2022)

Washing up takes a good while.


----------



## tinytn (Sep 2, 2022)

While i like taking showers.


----------



## Lavinia (Sep 2, 2022)

Showers and drizzle are all we are getting, instead of steady rain.


----------



## Tish (Sep 2, 2022)

Rain is so refreshing.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 2, 2022)

Refreshing swim _would be wonderful!_


----------



## Lavinia (Sep 2, 2022)

Wonderful events are few.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 2, 2022)

Few people seem to understand others' situations.


----------



## Lavinia (Sep 3, 2022)

'Situations Vacant', is something you rarely see now.


----------



## Pebbles (Sep 3, 2022)

Now it is a lot harder for people to get jobs than several years ago.


----------



## Tish (Sep 3, 2022)

Ago is a term to describe the past.


----------



## Lavinia (Sep 3, 2022)

Past events seem to repeat themselves.


----------



## Pebbles (Sep 4, 2022)

Themselves is a good word.


----------



## Patch (Sep 4, 2022)

"Word salad" is a term describing the oratory from one who talks a lot but says nothing.


----------



## Pebbles (Sep 4, 2022)

Nothing much to do today.


----------



## Patch (Sep 4, 2022)

Today gives us a chance to correct yesterday's errors and make every effort not to repeat them tomorrow.


----------



## Pebbles (Sep 4, 2022)

Tomorrow I am going into town.


----------



## Lavinia (Sep 4, 2022)

Town centres will be quieter now that the schools are back.


----------



## Pebbles (Sep 4, 2022)

Back home again then I will make a fruit pie.


----------



## Lavinia (Sep 4, 2022)

Pie has a pastry lid as opposed to a tart, which does not.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 4, 2022)

Not opposed to pastry lids, are we?


----------



## Tish (Sep 4, 2022)

We are the champions.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 4, 2022)

Champions in what category?


----------



## Lavinia (Sep 4, 2022)

Category and subject are a good way of organising files.


----------



## Patch (Sep 5, 2022)

Files kept by the accountant were shredded before the search warrant was served.


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 5, 2022)

*Served daily is a hearty breakfast.*


----------



## Patch (Sep 5, 2022)

Breakfast, for me, consists of Honey Nut Cheerios and strong black coffee.


----------



## Tish (Sep 5, 2022)

Coffee is always better brewed.


----------



## tinytn (Sep 5, 2022)

Brewed  coffee is what i like to drink with 1 sweetner pac and a spoonfull of Honeynut creamer,,


----------



## Patch (Sep 5, 2022)

Creamer, sweetener, and other "froo-froo" flavoring... though the choice of many coffee drinkers... never find their way into what comes out of my Keurig.


----------



## Patek24 (Sep 5, 2022)

Keurig coffee machine is most certainly the most convenient small kitchen appliance.


----------



## Patch (Sep 5, 2022)

Appliance color choices seem to be a thing of the past as stainless steel seems to be today's most popular finish.


----------



## Pebbles (Sep 6, 2022)

Finish off what you are doing before you start the next job.


----------



## Lavinia (Sep 6, 2022)

Job lots very often contain valuable items.


----------



## Pebbles (Sep 6, 2022)

Items I bought were bargains as they were in the sale.


----------



## Patch (Sep 6, 2022)

Sale bills suggested much of the listed items were "like new" when, in reality, the condition was "well used".


----------



## Tish (Sep 6, 2022)

Used items can still work.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 6, 2022)

Work out the details necessary to accomplish a goal.


----------



## Patek24 (Sep 6, 2022)

Goal setting in sales is done quarterly at our company.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 6, 2022)

Company does not _always _keep one from feeling lonely.


----------



## Patch (Sep 6, 2022)

Lonely and beginning the fall into a state of depression, she consumed an entire half-gallon of Rocky Road ice cream and... immediately... she knew the sun would shine brighter tomorrow.


----------



## Owlivia (Sep 6, 2022)

Tomorrow is Senior Discount Day at several shops.


----------



## Lavinia (Sep 6, 2022)

Shops are going to be struggling with the rise in energy costs.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 7, 2022)

Costs continue to rise for just about everything.


----------



## Lavinia (Sep 7, 2022)

Everything is more comfortable now that the temperature has dropped.


----------



## Patch (Sep 7, 2022)

Dropped by to see you and wondering why you slammed the door in my face!!!


----------



## Tish (Sep 7, 2022)

Face Off was a great movie.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 7, 2022)

Movie was so boring that I turned  it off, and came back here to SF!


----------



## Lavinia (Sep 7, 2022)

SF seems to satisfy a need in many people.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 8, 2022)

People come and go here, all day long.


----------



## Tish (Sep 8, 2022)

Long is the day when one is bored.


----------



## Patch (Sep 8, 2022)

Bored through the wall so I could drop treats inside for the neighbor's cats.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 8, 2022)

Cats described in above post, were _delighted! _


----------



## Patch (Sep 8, 2022)

Delighted to have the treats or delighted to be able to look through the hole and see my handsome face??


----------



## Kaila (Sep 8, 2022)

Face the truth.


----------



## Patch (Sep 8, 2022)

Truth is in the eyes of the beholder, isn't it?


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 8, 2022)

Truth is stranger than fiction​


----------



## tinytn (Sep 8, 2022)

Fiction can turn into new ideas


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 9, 2022)

Ideas are a dime a dozen.


----------



## Tish (Sep 9, 2022)

Dozens Of birds migrate in Autumn.


----------



## Patch (Sep 10, 2022)

Autumn cannot come soon enough!


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 10, 2022)

Enough programs will be provided.


----------



## Tish (Sep 10, 2022)

Provided everything goes according to plan, we won't have a problem.


----------



## Owlivia (Sep 10, 2022)

Problem is, my leftovers need to be replenished by cooking new meals.


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 11, 2022)

*Meals are always hot and on time.*


----------



## Tish (Sep 11, 2022)

Time passes rather quickly.


----------



## Patch (Sep 11, 2022)

Quickly remind me why my ability to remember anything decreases as the morning aches and pains increase.


----------



## Owlivia (Sep 11, 2022)

Increase the love for greater satisfaction.


----------



## Tish (Sep 12, 2022)

Satisfaction is achieved with a job well done.


----------



## Owlivia (Sep 12, 2022)

Done right or not at all.


----------



## Patch (Sep 12, 2022)

All the education you have received and you still don't have one lick of common sense!!!


----------



## Tish (Sep 13, 2022)

Sense or making it is rather important.


----------



## Lavinia (Sep 13, 2022)

Important matters get dealt with first.


----------



## Tish (Sep 14, 2022)

First-place ribbons are always blue.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 14, 2022)

Blue sky often seems inherently cheerful.


----------



## Owlivia (Sep 15, 2022)

Cheerful chums fall on their well padded bums.


----------



## Tish (Sep 15, 2022)

Bums can be cute. (_*_)


----------



## Kaila (Sep 15, 2022)

Cute baby birds come to feeders with their parents.


----------



## Patch (Sep 15, 2022)

Parents can differ in their philosophy of how best to discipline their children.


----------



## tinytn (Sep 15, 2022)

Children are a blessing and  i think chidren are having it rough now a days,,,


----------



## Owlivia (Sep 16, 2022)

Days turn into weeks, weeks turn into years, and then you're dead.


----------



## tinytn (Sep 16, 2022)

Dead as a door nail after being pounded into the ground.


----------



## Tish (Sep 16, 2022)

*Ground*work is vital for success.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 16, 2022)

Success might not bring the jubilant feelings or the concrete results, that one expected.


----------



## Patch (Sep 16, 2022)

Expected relief from this heat and drought conditions seems to not be happening in the near future.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 16, 2022)

_Future is bright, _was a common comment in school graduate yearbooks.


----------



## Patch (Sep 16, 2022)

Yearbooks often saw predictions of the future for certain students... few of which came true.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 16, 2022)

True weather predictions, are also rare!


----------



## Patch (Sep 16, 2022)

"Rare" is not the way to order steaks unless you share genes with Dracula!!!


----------



## Tish (Sep 17, 2022)

Dracula really wasn't a vampire.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 17, 2022)

Vampire television shows are common in October.


----------



## Patch (Sep 17, 2022)

October television will be packed full of political ads, here in the U.S., as the November mid-term elections approach.


----------



## Lavinia (Sep 17, 2022)

Approach snakes with great caution.


----------



## Tish (Sep 18, 2022)

Caution is needed when dealing with Electricity.


----------



## Patch (Sep 18, 2022)

Electricity has evolved to become a necessity without which most of today's economies and societies could survive.


----------



## Owlivia (Sep 18, 2022)

Surving without chocolate is possible, but not satisfying.


----------



## Patch (Sep 18, 2022)

Satisfying our cravings is not always a good decision


----------



## Lavinia (Sep 18, 2022)

Decision making can bring about life changes.


----------



## tinytn (Sep 19, 2022)

Changes are often made for the coming big Parade


----------



## Kaila (Sep 19, 2022)

Parade around your own home, wearing whatever you please.


----------



## Lavinia (Sep 19, 2022)

Please remember to warn your neighbours before having a bonfire.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 19, 2022)

Bonfire marshmallows are dangerous but delicious.


----------



## tinytn (Sep 19, 2022)

Delicious when the marshmallows begin to turn black!


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 19, 2022)

Black  smoke was seen over  the mountains.


----------



## Tish (Sep 19, 2022)

Mountains are so very beautiful.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 19, 2022)

Beautiful artwork on the walls, cheers any location.


----------



## Patch (Sep 19, 2022)

Location of the arterial damage made successful surgery questionable.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 19, 2022)

Questionable topics are found within posts on _Fun and Games _threads.


----------



## Patch (Sep 19, 2022)

Threads on an internet forum can change direction in a heartbeat.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 19, 2022)

Heartbeat sounds within a stuffed toy, might comfort a puppy.


----------



## Patch (Sep 19, 2022)

Puppy neutering is encouraged due to the large number of dogs available for rescue and adoption.


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 19, 2022)

*Adoption is so very important especially to the many dogs that have no place to call home.*


----------



## Lavinia (Sep 19, 2022)

Home checks are always necessary before a rescue dog is handed over.


----------



## Owlivia (Sep 20, 2022)

Over the years, troubles and joy come to all of us and it's up to us how to use those experiences.


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 20, 2022)

*Experiences are often something to be treasured and often a new lesson to be learned, no matter how old we are.*


----------



## Lavinia (Sep 20, 2022)

Are we all getting ready for the change of seasons?


----------



## Kaila (Sep 20, 2022)

Seasons continue changing, regardless of whether or not, we are ready.


----------



## Tish (Sep 20, 2022)

Ready or not, here I come.


----------



## tinytn (Sep 20, 2022)

Come on over and see my new Kitty cats!


----------



## Kaila (Sep 20, 2022)

Cats often make a home, feel more homey!


----------



## tinytn (Sep 20, 2022)

Homey cats are the best !!


----------



## Kaila (Sep 20, 2022)

_Best dressed, _would not be something I, myself, would likely be called!


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 20, 2022)

Called my sister today but she didn't answer the phone!


----------



## Kaila (Sep 20, 2022)

_Phone Home, _was a famous line from a popular movie.


----------



## Seren (Sep 20, 2022)

Movie night demands popcorn, snuggly pillows and throws


----------



## Patch (Sep 20, 2022)

Throws from the injured quarterback were easily intercepted.


----------



## Tish (Sep 21, 2022)

Intercepted balls can make great goals.


----------



## Patch (Sep 21, 2022)

Goals of a society or culture should be an effort to treat all with respect.


----------



## tinytn (Sep 21, 2022)

Respect has seemed to be, gone with the wind ,lately,,


----------



## Lavinia (Sep 21, 2022)

Lately, I seem to have been busier than usual.


----------



## tinytn (Sep 22, 2022)

Usual has not been as busier or as usual then before ?


----------



## Kaila (Sep 22, 2022)

Before one thing might mean after some other.


----------



## Tish (Sep 22, 2022)

Other people have a different point of view.


----------



## Patch (Sep 22, 2022)

View these photos of when I dated Jackie Kennedy, but please return them when done.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 22, 2022)

Done believing some of these stories.


----------



## Patch (Sep 22, 2022)

Stories so far-fetched they should be told only on an internet forum where people come to play games just to pass the time.


----------



## Lavinia (Sep 22, 2022)

Time was, when people told stories around a fire in the evenings.


----------



## Tish (Sep 23, 2022)

Evening is a great time to relax.


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 23, 2022)

Relax now that you're retired


----------



## Lavinia (Sep 23, 2022)

Retired people often find themselves expected to do things for others.


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 24, 2022)

*Others should react the way  that they are treated! *


----------



## Tish (Sep 24, 2022)

Treated pets for fleas and other things.


----------



## Patch (Sep 24, 2022)

Things of importance in my life are family and strong, dark roast coffee.


----------



## Gemma (Sep 24, 2022)

Coffee, a liquid hug for your brain.


----------



## Lavinia (Sep 24, 2022)

Brain cells die, but new ones can be formed.


----------



## Tish (Sep 25, 2022)

Formed peeks are essential for cream.


----------



## Lavinia (Sep 25, 2022)

Cream of the crop is the opposite of the runt of the litter.


----------



## Tish (Sep 26, 2022)

Litter really makes a neighborhood look nasty.


----------



## Patch (Sep 26, 2022)

Nasty looking cuts and scratches resulted from getting tangled in the barbwire fence, trying to escape from the mad bull.


----------



## Lavinia (Sep 26, 2022)

Bull fighting should be totally banned.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Sep 27, 2022)

Banned books were burned in the town square.


----------



## Tish (Sep 27, 2022)

Square is not always uncool, sometimes it's hip.


----------



## Lavinia (Sep 27, 2022)

Hip replacements are becoming more common.


----------



## Tish (Sep 28, 2022)

Common ground is essential to a relationship.


----------



## Patch (Sep 28, 2022)

Relationship success depends on a lot of hard work and the participants' commitment to see the relationship last.


----------



## Lavinia (Sep 28, 2022)

Last night, I heard a helicopter.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Sep 29, 2022)

Helicopter sounds could be heard all though the night.


----------



## Lavinia (Sep 29, 2022)

Night and day, the Earth never stops spinning.


----------



## Tish (Sep 29, 2022)

Spinning around will make you dizzy.


----------



## Patch (Sep 29, 2022)

Dizzy dames dared demonstrating defending debauchery.


----------



## Tish (Sep 30, 2022)

Debauchery is very hedonistic, wouldn't you say?


----------



## Kaila (Sep 30, 2022)

Say what you want, but don't expect me to agree with _everything!

_


----------



## Lavinia (Sep 30, 2022)

Everything in the shops is geared towards autumn.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 1, 2022)

Autumn comes but once a year.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 1, 2022)

Year goes by more quickly than it did when we were young.


----------



## Tish (Oct 1, 2022)

Young at heart is a great way to be.


----------



## tinytn (Oct 1, 2022)

Be all that you can be and you will be happy..


----------



## Lavinia (Oct 2, 2022)

Happy, smiley faces are often used to promote products.


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 2, 2022)

*Products are so plentiful, it is hard to choose just one.*


----------



## Patch (Oct 2, 2022)

One of the best things in life is a loving and patient wife!!!


----------



## Tish (Oct 2, 2022)

Wife is not the person to argue with.


----------



## Patch (Oct 2, 2022)

With all due respect, I hereby declare SF Games a total waste of time!!!  :>)


----------



## Kaila (Oct 2, 2022)

Time for you to take back _that statement! _


----------



## Patch (Oct 2, 2022)

Statement of fact, backed up by irrefutable evidence, cannot be disputed.


----------



## Lavinia (Oct 2, 2022)

Disputed bills often cause a lot of worry.


----------



## Tish (Oct 3, 2022)

Worry is a waste of time.


----------



## Owlivia (Oct 3, 2022)

Time is immutable and owns everything.


----------



## Lavinia (Oct 3, 2022)

Everything depends on the weather.


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 4, 2022)

Weather has been very pleasant here this week.


----------



## Lavinia (Oct 4, 2022)

Week by week, the year moves on.


----------



## Tish (Oct 4, 2022)

On we go, to war.


----------



## Patch (Oct 4, 2022)

War is not the choice of the People, but that of narcissistic tyrants.


----------



## Lavinia (Oct 4, 2022)

Tyrants are driven by power and control.


----------



## Owlivia (Oct 5, 2022)

Control your appetite to control your life.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 5, 2022)

Life guards save people.


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 5, 2022)

People come in all shapes and sizes.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 5, 2022)

Sizes of apples determine how many are needed to bake a pie.


----------



## tinytn (Oct 5, 2022)

Pie in the eye would not hurt any man,,

Man


----------



## Tish (Oct 5, 2022)

Man can not live on bread alone.


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 5, 2022)

Alone on the island,  she waited for help.


----------



## Patch (Oct 5, 2022)

Help me find a way to cure my putting woes on the golf course!!!


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 5, 2022)

*Course after course and she could not learn the language!*


----------



## Lavinia (Oct 5, 2022)

Language skills are learned at a young age.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 6, 2022)

_Age of reason, _was once said to be seven years.


----------



## Lavinia (Oct 6, 2022)

Years ago, I used to dream of having twins.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 6, 2022)

Twins are double the work, unless they are unusual and both love to be helpers.


----------



## Sparky (Oct 6, 2022)

Helpers always hang around Santa


----------



## Kaila (Oct 6, 2022)

Santa is still enjoying his lengthy holiday vacation season.


----------



## tinytn (Oct 6, 2022)

Season for Santas helpers to be very busy making toys for boys and girls this Christmas,,


----------



## Kaila (Oct 6, 2022)

CHristmas celebrations require lots of planning.


----------



## Tish (Oct 6, 2022)

Planning a new project.


----------



## Patch (Oct 6, 2022)

Project success can depend on the willingness to make strategic changes from start to finish.


----------



## Lavinia (Oct 6, 2022)

Finish one sweet before starting another, or you might choke.


----------



## Tish (Oct 7, 2022)

Choke Holds can be very Dangerous.


----------



## Owlivia (Oct 7, 2022)

Dangerous Liasons was set in France with interesting costumes.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 7, 2022)

Costumes can be fun and creative.


----------



## Lavinia (Oct 7, 2022)

Creative people are always looking for fresh inspiration.


----------



## Patch (Oct 8, 2022)

Inspiration can be gained by simply observing people performing acts of kindness.


----------



## Tish (Oct 8, 2022)

Kindness is so rare these days.


----------



## Patch (Oct 9, 2022)

Days can be a part of a dark past or a bright future.


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 9, 2022)

Future is waiting for all of us.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 9, 2022)

Us, whether just a couple, or a large group, refers to more than one!


----------



## RubyK (Oct 9, 2022)

One day my prince will come!


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 10, 2022)

Come see the carnival freak show.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 10, 2022)

Show me how to work this old contraption!


----------



## tinytn (Oct 10, 2022)

Contraptions are made to look complicted, but are really very easy to use...

E


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 10, 2022)

*Use it with care!*


----------



## Tish (Oct 10, 2022)

Care is needed when washing glasses.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 10, 2022)

Glasses can easily be lost or broken.


----------



## Patch (Oct 10, 2022)

Broken hearts can cause so much more pain than broken bones.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 10, 2022)

Bones are important body parts.


----------



## tinytn (Oct 10, 2022)

Parts of us are saying we are having a great time bending peoples ears.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 10, 2022)

Ears have a natural curving shape.


----------



## tinytn (Oct 10, 2022)

Shaped to fit our heads!


----------



## Lavinia (Oct 10, 2022)

Heads vary a lot in shape and can reveal a persons origins.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 11, 2022)

Origins of traditions are often very informative and historically educational.


----------



## Lavinia (Oct 11, 2022)

Educational books should be on every child's shelf.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 11, 2022)

Shelf full of canned goods should be in everyone's home.


----------



## Tish (Oct 11, 2022)

Home sweet home can sometimes be a nightmare.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 11, 2022)

Nightmare ruins a good night's sleep!


----------



## Lavinia (Oct 11, 2022)

Sleep eludes me at the moment, which is why I'm on here in the early hours.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 12, 2022)

Hours like these, make many of us thankful for the internet.


----------



## Patch (Oct 12, 2022)

Internet social media comments can be depended on to be the truth... the whole truth... and nothing but the truth!!!  :>_


----------



## Tish (Oct 12, 2022)

Truth is the only thing you can validate.


----------



## Lavinia (Oct 12, 2022)

Validate your identity by various means.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 13, 2022)

Means and planning are ways to progress.


----------



## tinytn (Oct 13, 2022)

Progress as the century progressed, the quality of telescopes, improved"


----------



## Patch (Oct 13, 2022)

"Improved" in one person's eyes may not be so in another person's opinion.


----------



## Tish (Oct 13, 2022)

Opinion Has it that rainy days are better than Snow?


----------



## Patch (Oct 13, 2022)

Snow accumulation during the Christmas season can make driving to family gettogethers a hair raising experience.


----------



## Lavinia (Oct 13, 2022)

Experience gives you a better understanding.


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Oct 14, 2022)

Understanding isn't always possible.


----------



## Patch (Oct 14, 2022)

Possible that the sight of 75 year old men... like me... going shirtless could cause irreparable damage to the eyesight of any person who might witness such an event!!!


----------



## Tish (Oct 14, 2022)

Events such as these needs more recognition.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 14, 2022)

Recognition of an event, might be anything from a simple nod of the head, to a pre-planned, large public reception and presentation.


----------



## Patch (Oct 14, 2022)

Presentation of the trophy was marred by the loser's angry outburst.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 14, 2022)

Outburst without valid justification, at our formal presentation,
will likely result in cancellation of future eligibility.


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 14, 2022)

*Eligibility depends on the quality of the product and the timely presentation.*


----------



## Owlivia (Oct 14, 2022)

Presentation of splayed out tail feathers along with a rhythmic dance is used by certain male birds intent on finding a female to mate.


----------



## Lavinia (Oct 14, 2022)

Mate generally refers to sailors on board ship.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 15, 2022)

Ship the apple pie to me, please, as soon as it is baked and ready!


----------



## Sparky (Oct 15, 2022)

Ready to accept my share of that pie...


----------



## Kaila (Oct 15, 2022)

Pie on my plate would make me happy.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 15, 2022)

Happiness, is a warm pie.


----------



## Tish (Oct 15, 2022)

Pie in the sky is a song.


----------



## tinytn (Oct 15, 2022)

Song i remember so well !


----------



## Lavinia (Oct 15, 2022)

Well, wishing or otherwise, is a common ornament in many gardens.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 16, 2022)

Gardens of sweet memories pervade my mind.


----------



## Sparky (Oct 16, 2022)

Mind how you go when peeling potatoes with an axe


----------



## Lavinia (Oct 16, 2022)

Axe all the luxuries and you might be able to pay your bills.


----------



## tinytn (Oct 16, 2022)

Bills are piling up as high as the sky !


----------



## Patch (Oct 16, 2022)

Sky darkens as thunderstorms hug the horizon.


----------



## Tish (Oct 16, 2022)

Horizon Zero Dawn is an action Role-playing game.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 16, 2022)

Horizon used to be the place where adventurous or foolhardy people, fell off the planet.


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 16, 2022)

*Planet Fitness is not one of my favorite places.*


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Oct 16, 2022)

Places and faces I never forget!


----------



## Patch (Oct 16, 2022)

Forget the date of an anniversary or birthday and you will be sentenced to the doghouse.


----------



## Lavinia (Oct 16, 2022)

Doghouse  Blues, would be a good title for a song.


----------



## Tish (Oct 17, 2022)

Songs can be fun to sing.


----------



## Patch (Oct 17, 2022)

Sing a sad song in the shower while looking up and your musical talent may be drowned out.


----------



## Lavinia (Oct 17, 2022)

Out of control dogs are causing trouble on the streets.


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 18, 2022)

Streets of  the city perceive a fashionable lifestyle of the  young  people.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 18, 2022)

People with animals should dress them in fancy clothes.


----------



## Lavinia (Oct 18, 2022)

Clothes on animals look silly.


----------



## tinytn (Oct 18, 2022)

Silly enough to be in a Dog Show


----------



## Kaila (Oct 18, 2022)

Show me the way, and I will probably go in the _other direction!
_


----------



## Tish (Oct 18, 2022)

Show me the money.


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Oct 18, 2022)

Money makes the world go round, unfortunately.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 18, 2022)

Unfortunately, two of us posted, at the same moment!


----------



## tinytn (Oct 18, 2022)

Moment to moment with little or no concern for the future.


----------



## Lavinia (Oct 18, 2022)

Future generations will be blaming us for their problems.


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Oct 19, 2022)

Problems solved are accomplishments.


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 19, 2022)

Accomplishments are hard earned


----------



## Lavinia (Oct 19, 2022)

Earned wages are much more satisfying than hand-outs.


----------



## Tish (Oct 19, 2022)

Hand-outs can help someone down on their luck.


----------



## Lavinia (Oct 19, 2022)

Luck, good or otherwise, can cause huge changes to someone's life.


----------



## Tish (Oct 20, 2022)

Life is precious, live it.


----------



## MountainRa (Oct 20, 2022)

It passes in the blink of an eye.


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 20, 2022)

*Eye to eye contact is very important.*


----------



## tinytn (Oct 20, 2022)

Important enough to show that you listen to what anyone has to say to you,,,


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 20, 2022)

You should always respect our Service men and women


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 21, 2022)

Women are better sharp shooters than "them"


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 21, 2022)

"Them" is used to refer to people or objects when there is more than one.


----------



## Tish (Oct 21, 2022)

One day in band camp.


----------



## tinytn (Oct 21, 2022)

Camp overnight only when the wind and weather is right,,


----------



## Lavinia (Oct 21, 2022)

Right turns are difficult when you're riding a bike.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 22, 2022)

Bike riders are getting to be a traffic accident waiting to happen.


----------



## Lavinia (Oct 22, 2022)

Happen is often used instead of 'perhaps' in some parts of the country.


----------



## Tish (Oct 22, 2022)

Country Living is the best.


----------



## Patch (Oct 22, 2022)

Best to not make fun of someone falling as you may be the next to stumble.


----------



## Lavinia (Oct 22, 2022)

Stumble over a paving stone and you could sue the council.


----------



## Patch (Oct 23, 2022)

Council Chairperson asked for a vote of the members, even though a quorum was not present.


----------



## Tish (Oct 23, 2022)

Present days require lots of work.


----------



## Lavinia (Oct 23, 2022)

Work is available for the qualified applicants.


----------



## Tish (Oct 24, 2022)

Applicants must wear appropriate uniforms.


----------



## Lavinia (Oct 25, 2022)

Uniforms give a sense of identity.


----------



## tinytn (Oct 25, 2022)

Identigy Cards will be required on the job!


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 25, 2022)

Job  details  can get tedious at times.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 25, 2022)

Times require a tight ship.


----------



## Tish (Oct 25, 2022)

Ship out if you don't like the rules.


----------



## Patch (Oct 25, 2022)

Rules are for others to follow, not me or my buddies!


----------



## Lavinia (Oct 25, 2022)

Buddies, mates, companions are all varieties of friends.


----------



## Tish (Oct 26, 2022)

Friends is an awesome Sitcom.


----------



## Patch (Oct 27, 2022)

Sitcom popularity has waned since the advent of streaming services.


----------



## Tish (Oct 27, 2022)

Services are paid for if done quickly.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 27, 2022)

Quickly address whatever is most important.


----------



## Patch (Oct 27, 2022)

Important to you might not be a priority to others.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 27, 2022)

Others don't see things the same ways that I do?


----------



## Patch (Oct 27, 2022)

Do you think if every one saw things the same way there would be no disagreements at all?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 27, 2022)

All in all, I don't think some things will ever happen.


----------



## Lavinia (Oct 27, 2022)

Happen to bump into someone you haven't seen for a while?


----------



## Tish (Oct 28, 2022)

While you were sleeping we had a nice time.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 28, 2022)

Time without me, was nice anyway and still fun?


----------



## tinytn (Oct 28, 2022)

Fun is the foundation of this game, yes??


----------



## Lavinia (Oct 28, 2022)

Yes would seem to indicate agreement.


----------



## Tish (Oct 29, 2022)

Agreement is vital to move forward.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 29, 2022)

Forward is usually the best of possible directions.


----------



## Lavinia (Oct 30, 2022)

Directions to the nearest public toilet is a common request.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 30, 2022)

Request permission to come aboard Captain.


----------



## tinytn (Oct 30, 2022)

Captain said you have permission to come aboard Sir.


----------



## Sparky (Oct 30, 2022)

Sir Plus had some left over


----------



## Tish (Oct 30, 2022)

Over there, not here.


----------



## Patch (Oct 30, 2022)

Here y'all go agin with yur sugjestions sum of we'uns ain't fit ta play theze games!!!


----------



## tinytn (Oct 30, 2022)

Games here are the best in the West, North, South and East!!!


----------



## Patch (Oct 30, 2022)

East of where we live is west of where others live unless they are north or south of where we are.


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 30, 2022)

*Are you sure where you live?*


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 31, 2022)

Live and let die.


----------



## palides2021 (Oct 31, 2022)

Die not, before you see Niagara Falls in the winter.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 31, 2022)

palides2021 said:


> Die not, before you see Niagara Falls in the winter.


_(That must truly be a sight to see. Thank you for the image!)_

Winter scenes are often less colorful yet nonetheless, very pretty to behold.


----------



## Sparky (Oct 31, 2022)

Behold the cake that it may divide amongst us all...


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 31, 2022)

*All of us should view the beautiful site of the Falls if possible! *


----------



## Tish (Oct 31, 2022)

Possible or not the questions remain.


----------



## palides2021 (Oct 31, 2022)

Remain with me, and tarry, on such a dreary day.


----------



## Lavinia (Oct 31, 2022)

Day of reckoning is due.


----------



## Patch (Oct 31, 2022)

Due to my grumpiness, I ask your consideration if I might accidently/on purpose offend you!!!


----------



## palides2021 (Oct 31, 2022)

You have no clue how much you have offended me!


----------



## Patch (Oct 31, 2022)

Me and the voices in my head do, with all our heart(s), beg your forgiveness!


----------



## Kaila (Oct 31, 2022)

Sparky said:


> Behold the cake that it may divide amongst us all...


{And may it be no smaller after that division, so that it might sustain us with additional servings, forevermore. }


----------



## Kaila (Oct 31, 2022)

Patch said:


> Me and the voices in my head do, with all our heart(s), beg your forgiveness!


Forgiveness will hopefully be forthcoming.


----------



## Patch (Oct 31, 2022)

Forthcoming punishment and, perhaps, being expelled from the group would be disappointing but justified.


----------



## officerripley (Oct 31, 2022)

Justified reasons for actions may not always be merciful.


----------



## Patch (Oct 31, 2022)

Merciful consequences may attribute to the accused changing their ways and become honorable members of society.


----------



## Lavinia (Nov 1, 2022)

Society decides what is acceptable but the goalposts keep moving.


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 1, 2022)

*Moving can be quite tiresome!*


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 1, 2022)

Tiresome people can drain your energy.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 1, 2022)

Energy prices are nuts.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 1, 2022)

Nuts grow on trees, in other habitats.


----------



## Lavinia (Nov 1, 2022)

Habitats for humans are expanding, but wildlife is homeless.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 1, 2022)

Homeless cats and dogs, sometimes find themselves in shelters where they receive the possibility of a new home and medical care.


----------



## Tish (Nov 1, 2022)

Care is needed when handling fragile goods.


----------



## Lavinia (Nov 2, 2022)

Goods wagons churn up the mud.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 2, 2022)

_Mud Season _comes right before Spring, in some locations.


----------



## Jace (Nov 2, 2022)

Locations are being sought for wind turbines...


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 2, 2022)

*Turbines have been ordered taken down in some areas.*


----------



## Patch (Nov 2, 2022)

Areas of the U.S. are suffering from severe drought conditions.


----------



## Tish (Nov 2, 2022)

Conditions will vary according with the weather.


----------



## Jace (Nov 2, 2022)

Weather forecasts vary from region to region.


----------



## Lavinia (Nov 3, 2022)

Region where I live has a distinctive accent.


----------



## Jace (Nov 3, 2022)

"Accent the positive, decrease the negative"


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 3, 2022)

Negative  news and  drivel  makes a person unhappy.


----------



## Jace (Nov 3, 2022)

Unhappy people make me sad.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 3, 2022)

Sad is hopefully a temporary feeling.


----------



## Jace (Nov 3, 2022)

Feeling foolish is a sometime thing.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 3, 2022)

Thing is; we like to share!


----------



## Jace (Nov 3, 2022)

Share "the good"...as much as you can!


----------



## Kaila (Nov 3, 2022)

Can of soup, anyone?


----------



## Jace (Nov 3, 2022)

Anyone here is eligible.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 3, 2022)

Eligible for Senior Discounts, is a mixed feeling, but welcomed and appreciated.


----------



## Jace (Nov 3, 2022)

Appreciated..._for ourselves_...is what we all want.


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 3, 2022)

*"Want" is not always satisfied but "need" is often necessary*


----------



## Jace (Nov 3, 2022)

Necessary items for everyday living are different for everyone.


----------



## tinytn (Nov 3, 2022)

Everyone is not always the person you thought they would be,,


----------



## Jace (Nov 3, 2022)

Be kind and thoughtful!


----------



## Tish (Nov 3, 2022)

Thoughtful people really care.


----------



## Jace (Nov 3, 2022)

Care comes in many forms.


----------



## Patch (Nov 3, 2022)

Forms utilized for placing concrete need to be constructed to withstand significant hydraulic pressure.


----------



## tinytn (Nov 3, 2022)

Pressure forms when you pressure a person who does not want to be truthful ,,


----------



## Patch (Nov 3, 2022)

"Truthful", it seems, is a word not found in the vocabulary of most politicians.


----------



## Jace (Nov 3, 2022)

Politicians are known for their rhetorical speeches.


----------



## Lavinia (Nov 4, 2022)

Speeches to a bored audience are a nightmare.


----------



## Tish (Nov 4, 2022)

Nightmare Alley Is a real place.


----------



## tinytn (Nov 4, 2022)

Place to have fun only on Halloween Night.


----------



## Lavinia (Nov 5, 2022)

Night of fireworks and bonfires today.


----------



## Patch (Nov 5, 2022)

Today give you a chance to forget yesterday and dream of tomorrow.


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 5, 2022)

Tomorrow will be a wonderful  day.


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 5, 2022)

Day after day, we've stayed together.


----------



## Jace (Nov 5, 2022)

Together we can accomplish so much.


----------



## tinytn (Nov 5, 2022)

Much can be said about these games and friendly folks ,being so much fun !


----------



## Tish (Nov 5, 2022)

Fun is to be had today.


----------



## Patch (Nov 5, 2022)

Today we are drying out after 3" of much needed rain yesterday.


----------



## Tish (Nov 6, 2022)

Yesterday was so relaxing.


----------



## Patch (Nov 6, 2022)

Relaxing with my feet up and the dog in my lap.


----------



## Lavinia (Nov 6, 2022)

Lap  a bowl of water every day, does my cat.


----------



## Tish (Nov 7, 2022)

Cats are such beautiful creatures.


----------



## Lavinia (Nov 7, 2022)

Creatures of all kinds are in my garden.


----------



## Tish (Nov 8, 2022)

Garden Snails are not Eatable.


----------



## Lavinia (Nov 8, 2022)

Eatable fungi have to be carefully chosen.


----------



## Patch (Nov 9, 2022)

Chosen for my legendary good looks and unequaled intellect, it is my understanding I will be crowned King of the World later today.


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 9, 2022)

Today is another  good  day to get projects  finished.


----------



## tinytn (Nov 9, 2022)

Finished flooring makes a beautiful difference in a room

G


----------



## Tish (Nov 9, 2022)

Room is required when looking for a Loft.


----------



## Patch (Nov 9, 2022)

Loft a golf ball into the air and watch it land softly on the green.


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 9, 2022)

Green weighs less than grey.


----------



## Patch (Nov 9, 2022)

Grey can be gray and gray can be grey depending on which version of English you grew up with and use today.


----------



## tinytn (Nov 9, 2022)

Today and always, i use American English but took Spanish in high school  and now age has dismembered my brain and i cannot recall much spanish anymore, I kee rumba!!!


----------



## Patch (Nov 9, 2022)

Rhumba dancers spilled into the street dancing themselves into the videos of onlookers.


----------



## Lavinia (Nov 9, 2022)

Onlookers stood and did nothing as missiles were hurled at the king.


----------



## Gemma (Nov 10, 2022)

King cake comes from the Biblical story of the three kings who bring gifts to Baby Jesus.


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 10, 2022)

Jesus loves you but I'm his favorite!


----------



## Tish (Nov 10, 2022)

Favorite hot drink is Coffee


----------



## Lavinia (Nov 10, 2022)

Coffee cake with chocolate icing is a great combination.


----------



## Tish (Nov 11, 2022)

Combinations should always be checked.


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 11, 2022)

Checked baggage seems to take forever to arrive at the carousel!


----------



## Lavinia (Nov 11, 2022)

Carousel used to be one of my favourite tunes.


----------



## Tish (Nov 12, 2022)

Tunes are always motivational.


----------



## Patch (Nov 12, 2022)

Motivational speeches only help if one thinks they are the one who needs motivated.


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 12, 2022)

Motivated as she may have been, she was no match for, _The Wall_!


----------



## Lavinia (Nov 12, 2022)

Wall Art is another name for graffiti.


----------



## Patch (Nov 13, 2022)

Graffiti can be destructive and require much time and labor to remove.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 13, 2022)

Remove the graffiti, remove the culture.


----------



## Tish (Nov 13, 2022)

Culture is the ideas, customs, and social behavior of a class of people.


----------



## Patch (Nov 13, 2022)

People all make mistakes even though it seems impossible for some to admit they do.


----------



## Lavinia (Nov 13, 2022)

Do criminals get the punishment they deserve?


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 14, 2022)

Deserve it or not, the courts decide.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 14, 2022)

Decide what to wear for an appointment.


----------



## Tish (Nov 14, 2022)

Appointments can be so lengthy and time-consuming.


----------



## Lavinia (Nov 14, 2022)

Time-consuming recipes are not often worth the bother.


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 15, 2022)

Bother to take the time to just cook for yourself?


----------



## Tish (Nov 15, 2022)

Pass 

Bother to take the time to just cook for yourself?


----------



## Patch (Nov 15, 2022)

"_Yourself_" is a pronoun which used in a sentence could be "Go talk to _yourself_ 'cause I ain't listening to your whiney gossip!!"


----------



## Kaila (Nov 15, 2022)

Gossip often travels faster than the speed of light.


----------



## Lavinia (Nov 15, 2022)

Light pollution is another nuisance we have to tolerate.


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 16, 2022)

*Gossip can never be trusted. It is as it appears, just gossip!*


----------



## Tish (Nov 16, 2022)

Gossip Girl was a great t.v. show.


----------



## tinytn (Nov 16, 2022)

Show me the money, why don't ya !


----------



## Lavinia (Nov 16, 2022)

Ya is a vulgar version of you!


----------



## Tish (Nov 17, 2022)

You can't say that.


----------



## Patch (Nov 18, 2022)

That is all I'm going to say about that!!!


----------



## Lavinia (Nov 18, 2022)

That statement could cause a serious argument.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 19, 2022)

Argument on a forum, while many do not appreciate or take part, others seem to enjoy.


----------



## tinytn (Nov 19, 2022)

Enjoy playing here with good friends as we try to have fun with ya'll ..


----------



## Tish (Nov 19, 2022)

Ya'll Come back now, you hear?


----------



## Patch (Nov 19, 2022)

Hear the coyotes howling in the distance, breaking the silence of a still night.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 19, 2022)

Night comes in on little cat feet; oh no, that's *fog!

*


----------



## tinytn (Nov 19, 2022)

Fog can be very dangerous at night when driving ,sometimes..


----------



## Kaila (Nov 19, 2022)

Sometimes one should not drive, especially if feeling poorly or sleepy.


----------



## Lavinia (Nov 19, 2022)

Sleepy fish hide in corners.


----------



## Tish (Nov 20, 2022)

Corners can get very dusty.


----------



## Patch (Nov 20, 2022)

Dusty books just beg to be read.


----------



## Lavinia (Nov 20, 2022)

Read all my books, now I have to buy more.


----------



## Tish (Nov 21, 2022)

More is sometimes too much.


----------



## Lavinia (Nov 21, 2022)

Much of the cakes on sale are too sweet.


----------



## Tish (Nov 22, 2022)

Sweet coffee is the best way to start the day.


----------



## Lavinia (Nov 23, 2022)

Day time shopping is getting more hectic.


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 23, 2022)

*Hectic news reports are all over the news every day. *


----------



## tinytn (Nov 23, 2022)

Day for today  is a new day ,but every Friday is a  Pay Day!


----------



## Tish (Nov 23, 2022)

Day one of Captivity.


----------



## Patch (Nov 23, 2022)

Captivity, for even short periods of time, render lifechanging damage to the emotions and persona of those who have been imprisoned... either by the legal system or as victims of horrendous crimes.


----------



## tinytn (Nov 23, 2022)

Crimes of looting and shooting is just getting more out of hand ,each and every day,,!


----------



## Lavinia (Nov 23, 2022)

Day care facilities are needed.


----------



## Tish (Nov 24, 2022)

Needed things can often be overrated.


----------



## tinytn (Nov 24, 2022)

Overrated to the point of no return.


----------



## Tish (Nov 25, 2022)

Return to sender was a great song.


----------



## Owlivia (Nov 25, 2022)

Song and music games in the forum stimulate the brain.


----------



## tinytn (Nov 25, 2022)

Brain Cramps are what you get later in age.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 25, 2022)

Age is a number.


----------



## Lavinia (Nov 25, 2022)

Number puzzles always leave me stumped.


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 26, 2022)

*Stumped is what a crossword puzzle does to me.*


----------



## Kaila (Nov 26, 2022)

Me is the _object _of a sentence.


----------



## Tish (Nov 26, 2022)

Sentences can be rather harsh.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 26, 2022)

Harsh wintry weather requires heavy warm layers of clothing.


----------



## Patch (Nov 26, 2022)

"Clothing optional" venues might not be a good option for senior citizens.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 26, 2022)

Citizens of  a country have many differing points of view.


----------



## tinytn (Nov 26, 2022)

View from Mt. Washington is absolutely Amazing!!


----------



## Kaila (Nov 26, 2022)

Amazing moments of life, are precious.


----------



## tinytn (Nov 26, 2022)

Precious are new born babies smiling and kicking,,


----------



## Kaila (Nov 26, 2022)

Kicking soccer balls is fun.


----------



## Lavinia (Nov 26, 2022)

Fun was had by all while they went searching for bargains.


----------



## Owlivia (Nov 26, 2022)

Bargains made to climb the ladder of success are often a source of regret.


----------



## Lavinia (Nov 26, 2022)

Regret is only useful if amends are made.


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 27, 2022)

Made in heaven, ended in court.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 27, 2022)

Court of public opinion is faster than any other.


----------



## Patch (Nov 27, 2022)

Other than the dog, and only because I give her treats, nobody listens to me anymore.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 27, 2022)

Anymore leftover cookies or cake?


----------



## tinytn (Nov 27, 2022)

Cake, but  its a chocolate cake,!


----------



## Kaila (Nov 27, 2022)

Cake flavors are all fine!


----------



## tinytn (Nov 27, 2022)

Peanut butter frosting ok  ?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 27, 2022)

oops, we both got mixed up with the game threads....


----------



## Kaila (Nov 27, 2022)

Kaila said:


> Cake flavors are all fine!


Fine friends are *welcome*!


----------



## Tish (Nov 27, 2022)

Welcome one and all.


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 27, 2022)

*All are invited!*


----------



## Kaila (Nov 27, 2022)

Invited newcomers to join.


----------



## Patch (Nov 27, 2022)

Join in as we welcome new friends to our oddly interesting group of senior citizens.


----------



## Lavinia (Nov 27, 2022)

Citizens of any country share a common history.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 28, 2022)

History is often more intriguing than fiction.


----------



## Tish (Nov 28, 2022)

Fiction can sometimes emulate reality.


----------



## Patch (Nov 28, 2022)

Reality has a bad habit of smashing dreams.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 28, 2022)

Dreams can be scary or wonderful.


----------



## tinytn (Nov 28, 2022)

Wonderful, if dreams can really come true?


----------



## Lavinia (Nov 28, 2022)

True stories are usually just as entertaining as fiction.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 29, 2022)

Fiction can be extended so far, that it becomes ridiculous and very humorous!


----------



## Tish (Nov 29, 2022)

Humorous situations always make us laugh.


----------



## Patch (Nov 29, 2022)

Laugh with me, not at me.... please!!!


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 29, 2022)

Please don’t eat the daisies!


----------



## Patch (Nov 29, 2022)

Daisies for making wine???


----------



## Lavinia (Nov 29, 2022)

Wine can be made with the most unlikely combinations.


----------



## Tish (Nov 30, 2022)

Combinations of prescribed medication can counteract each other.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 30, 2022)

Other than the expected, unplanned things occur most every day.


----------



## Patch (Nov 30, 2022)

Day after tomorrow will be tomorrow, tomorrow.


----------



## Lavinia (Nov 30, 2022)

Tomorrow, I shall start putting up my decorations.


----------



## Patch (Dec 1, 2022)

Decorations with lots of lights... that flash off and on... and perhaps make some noise... can be annoying to your already annoying neighbor.


----------



## Tish (Dec 1, 2022)

Neighbors can be so very intrusive.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 1, 2022)

Intrusive questions are not often appreciated.


----------



## Lavinia (Dec 1, 2022)

Appreciated the thought, even though it was misplaced.


----------



## Tish (Dec 2, 2022)

Misplaced items are a pain.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 2, 2022)

Pain returns, and visits again, despite that I did not send it any invitation!


----------



## Lavinia (Dec 2, 2022)

Invitation To The Dance is the title of a piece of music.


----------



## Tish (Dec 3, 2022)

Music is the universal language.


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Dec 3, 2022)

Language is just another name for words.


----------



## Patch (Dec 3, 2022)

Words spoken in haste are those we hope fall on deaf ears.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 3, 2022)

Ears keep a hat from sliding down and covering our eyes.


----------



## Patch (Dec 3, 2022)

Eyes are getting drowsy this time of night.


----------



## Lavinia (Dec 3, 2022)

Kaila said:


> Ears keep a hat from sliding down and covering our eyes.


(Also provide something to hang your glasses on).


----------



## Lavinia (Dec 3, 2022)

Night life is just as active as daytime.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 4, 2022)

Daytime is when we observe the activity of many diurnal wild birds.


----------



## Tish (Dec 4, 2022)

Birds are so cute.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 4, 2022)

Cute or funny pajamas are fun to wear.


----------



## Patch (Dec 4, 2022)

Wear and tear on this old body has taken its toll.


----------



## Tish (Dec 5, 2022)

Toll Group is a transport company.


----------



## Gemma (Dec 5, 2022)

Company Christmas bonuses are almost ready to be distributed.


----------



## Patch (Dec 5, 2022)

Distributed food and goodies to the rescue mission, community food basket, and a couple other charities while out Christmas shopping today.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 5, 2022)

Today the smoke alarm was replaced.


----------



## Patch (Dec 5, 2022)

Replaced a balky putter in my golf bag, hoping this one has a better attitude than the one now sitting in "timeout".


----------



## Kaila (Dec 5, 2022)

Timeout allows rests for some apparently exhausted athletes.


----------



## Lavinia (Dec 5, 2022)

Athletes are not always healthier than the less active.


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 6, 2022)

*Active individuals are often more pain free than those that remain more sedate.*


----------



## Kaila (Dec 6, 2022)

Sedate mood or behaviors, might have a wide range of reasons.


----------



## Tish (Dec 6, 2022)

Reasons given don't always make sense.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 6, 2022)

Sense does not always appear to be, as they say, _common.
_


----------



## Tish (Dec 7, 2022)

Common occurrences can be loads of fun.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 7, 2022)

Fun has no exact definition, but we all know what it is, 
and we all know _when we are having it, 
and that it makes us feel   *happy!  *_


----------



## Lavinia (Dec 7, 2022)

Happy people can sometimes be rather irritating.


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 8, 2022)

Irritating habits are difficult to break.


----------



## Tish (Dec 8, 2022)

Break the mirror, get seven years of bad luck.


----------



## tinytn (Dec 8, 2022)

Luck would have it  for me, would be No  Luck,,


----------



## Tish (Dec 9, 2022)

Luck is essential when gambling.


----------



## tinytn (Dec 9, 2022)

Gambling is fun as long as you don't loose too much money!


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 9, 2022)

*Money is a lot harder to earn than it is to spend.*


----------



## Kaila (Dec 9, 2022)

Spend time doing something you value.


----------



## tinytn (Dec 9, 2022)

Value your time for success .


----------



## Lavinia (Dec 9, 2022)

Success is a matter of opinion.


----------



## Tish (Dec 10, 2022)

Opinion and decisions can vary.


----------



## Lavinia (Dec 11, 2022)

Vary your meals to keep things interesting.


----------



## Tish (Dec 12, 2022)

Interesting plants are a joy to see.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 12, 2022)

See anything unusual, recently?


----------



## tinytn (Dec 12, 2022)

Recently a huge change in our weather pattern.


----------



## Lavinia (Dec 12, 2022)

Pattern for sewing a dress can seem very complicated.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 13, 2022)

Complicated directions for finding a location, might cause many people to get lost.


----------



## tinytn (Dec 13, 2022)

Lost in the woods can be very terrifying sometimes.


----------



## Tish (Dec 13, 2022)

Sometimes you just have to pull the plug.


----------



## Patch (Dec 13, 2022)

Plug all the holes in the boat before setting the sails to the wind.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 13, 2022)

Wind Chill Factor means that it will feel even more cold than it actually is, though that concept does not seem to make any sense.


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Dec 13, 2022)

Sense _this_, dirtbag!


----------



## Lavinia (Dec 13, 2022)

Dirtbag could be applied to the disposable receptacle in a vacuum cleaner.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 14, 2022)

_Cleaner than it was before, _is how I often describe something I have just finished scrubbing.


----------



## Tish (Dec 14, 2022)

Scrubbing the bathroom can be a pain.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 14, 2022)

Pain can keep us up at night.


----------



## tinytn (Dec 14, 2022)

Nights seems to show up quicker than ususal.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 14, 2022)

Usual sunset time has moved up a few hours!


----------



## Lavinia (Dec 14, 2022)

Hours of daylight are few.


----------



## Patch (Dec 15, 2022)

Few have the ability to remain neutral in discussions of politics, sex, and religion.


----------



## Tish (Dec 15, 2022)

Religion is a Taboo subject.


----------



## Patch (Dec 15, 2022)

Subject yourself to the orders and dictates of King Patch, ruler of all!!!!


----------



## Gemma (Dec 15, 2022)

All the way home, walking through the woods, she wondered if something was following her.


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 16, 2022)

Her shoes were on the wrong feet.


----------



## Lavinia (Dec 16, 2022)

Feet and inches are still my method of measuring.


----------



## Tish (Dec 16, 2022)

Measuring eels is very slippery work.


----------



## Patch (Dec 16, 2022)

Work your fingers to the bone.


----------



## Gemma (Dec 17, 2022)

Bone the cooked chicken before adding it to the gumbo.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 17, 2022)

Gumbo is a word that sounds like the name of a dance, or an exercise done in the gymnasium, rather than a food to eat.


----------



## Tish (Dec 17, 2022)

Eat your greens or no Dessert.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 17, 2022)

Dessert is required or I will throw a tantrum!


----------



## Patch (Dec 17, 2022)

Tantrum like displays by an adult show some people never left behind the immaturities of childhood.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 17, 2022)

Childhood to adulthood, would mean throwing bigger and better tantrums, that young people couldn't possibly attain or imagine!


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 17, 2022)

*Imagine, warm weather in January here in Pa.*


----------



## Patch (Dec 17, 2022)

Pa, the cow has dried up and the hens have quit laying!!!!  

(I understand the "Pa." was meant to be the abbreviation for Pennsylvania, but I just used the "Pa." as posted.)


----------



## Lavinia (Dec 17, 2022)

Laying hens have to take time off.


----------



## Patch (Dec 18, 2022)

Off we go with our torches and pitchforks!


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 18, 2022)

Pitchforks  can be dangerous.


----------



## Tish (Dec 18, 2022)

Dangerous animals are everywhere.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 18, 2022)

Everywhere I go, I'm still the same person.


----------



## Patch (Dec 18, 2022)

Person to person, let's keep this a secret between us.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 18, 2022)

Us don't know how to use a pronoun object, as the first word of a sentence.


----------



## Patch (Dec 18, 2022)

Sentence structure can be extremely difficult due to the peculiarities of the English language.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 18, 2022)

Language is what we speak.


----------



## Lavinia (Dec 18, 2022)

Speak quietly and tip-toe past the nursery.


----------



## tinytn (Dec 19, 2022)

Nursery rhymes put me right to sleep..


----------



## Tish (Dec 19, 2022)

Sleep is the most peaceful thing you can do.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 19, 2022)

Do you want something _with your tea?  _


----------



## Patch (Dec 19, 2022)

Tea is something I seldom drink since my preference is strong, hot, dark roast coffee.


----------



## Lavinia (Dec 19, 2022)

Coffee pods have opened up a new world of variety in drinks.


----------



## tinytn (Dec 20, 2022)

"Drinks are on the House" , they use to say!!


----------



## Tish (Dec 20, 2022)

Say whatever you like, I still won't believe it.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 20, 2022)

It seems like a good time to say _Hello, _to all of you, here.


----------



## palides2021 (Dec 20, 2022)

Here, here, let us stand up and cheer!


----------



## tinytn (Dec 20, 2022)

Cheer, Cheer, for old Antioch High !


----------



## Kaila (Dec 20, 2022)

High on something, is *not a good way to drive!*


----------



## Patch (Dec 20, 2022)

Drive safely and sober during this holiday season!!


----------



## Kaila (Dec 20, 2022)

Season with honey to keep things sweet.


----------



## Patch (Dec 20, 2022)

Sweet tea is something that makes me gag!!!


----------



## Kaila (Dec 20, 2022)

Gag order means don't talk about an important subject.


----------



## tinytn (Dec 20, 2022)

Subject to being gagged, is scary to me Yikes!


----------



## Patch (Dec 20, 2022)

"Yikes!: was my reaction when stepping outside in this morning's extreme cold.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 20, 2022)

Cold feet, stops a person in their tracks!


----------



## Patch (Dec 20, 2022)

Tracks left by deer as they cross the greens on our golf course cause considerable damage.


----------



## Lavinia (Dec 20, 2022)

Damage to trees and property is often the legacy of a storm.


----------



## Tish (Dec 21, 2022)

Storm warning in effect.


----------



## tinytn (Dec 21, 2022)

Effective right now along with thunder and lightening and possible Tornado's .


----------



## Lavinia (Dec 21, 2022)

Tornadoes are rare in my country.


----------



## tinytn (Dec 22, 2022)

Countries would be more beautiful with out the bad Tornados and Hurricanes,,


----------



## Kaila (Dec 22, 2022)

Hurricanes _is also the name of some sports teams._


----------



## Tish (Dec 22, 2022)

Teams must work together to achieve greatness.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 22, 2022)

Greatness may be found in a small-seeming action.


----------



## Lavinia (Dec 22, 2022)

Action Man used to be a boy's toy.

Y


----------



## tinytn (Dec 23, 2022)

You have a favorite toy or keepsake that you kept, from when you were a little kid?

D


----------



## Tish (Dec 23, 2022)

Kid me not with trickery.


----------



## Lavinia (Dec 24, 2022)

Trickery and sleight of hand are the tools of magicians.


----------



## Patch (Dec 24, 2022)

Magicians made me disappear, years ago, and I haven't found myself since!!!


----------



## Tish (Dec 24, 2022)

Since When is it okay to pick on people?


----------



## tinytn (Dec 24, 2022)

People here are usually not pickey !


----------



## Tish (Dec 25, 2022)

Picky people are everywhere.


----------



## tinytn (Dec 25, 2022)

Everywhere ,Peter Piper Picked Pickled Potatoe's


----------



## Patch (Dec 25, 2022)

Potatoes, mashed or baked, will be part of tomorrow's Christmas dinner.  

(Yes, tomorrow is the 26th.  But, that's the day the daughters and families could make it here to celebrate.)


----------



## tinytn (Dec 25, 2022)

Dinner with family for Christmas is very important! Hope you have a wonderful belated Christmas Celebration


----------



## Lavinia (Dec 25, 2022)

Celebration parties mean you need plenty of different outfits.


----------



## tinytn (Dec 26, 2022)

Outfits outnumbers outstanding, in today's society.


----------



## Tish (Dec 26, 2022)

Society is no place for a Hedonist.


----------



## tinytn (Dec 26, 2022)

Hedonist is person who believes that the pursuit of pleasure is the most important thing in life; a pleasure-seeker.

i hsd to Google Hedonist,, heehee


----------



## Lavinia (Dec 27, 2022)

Pleasure-seekers are usually very selfish people.


----------



## Tish (Dec 27, 2022)

People can be very timid


----------



## Ceege (Dec 27, 2022)

Timid bunny hopped right into their hearts.


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 27, 2022)

Hearts that are tender are easily broken


----------



## tinytn (Dec 27, 2022)

Broken hearts are are more then likely offended,,


----------



## Tish (Dec 28, 2022)

Offended people sulk.


----------



## tinytn (Dec 28, 2022)

Sulk about something that no one else in this World sulks about,,


----------



## Lavinia (Dec 28, 2022)

About time everyone stopped being so narrow-minded.


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 29, 2022)

Narrow-minded  people can't tolerate  other people's views.


----------



## Tish (Dec 29, 2022)

Views of beautiful landscapes are breathtaking.


----------



## Lavinia (Dec 30, 2022)

Breathtaking cold air is bad for your lungs.


----------



## Tish (Dec 30, 2022)

Lungs must be looked after


----------



## Patch (Dec 30, 2022)

After you left, I enjoyed fresh baked cherry pie.


----------



## Lavinia (Dec 31, 2022)

Pie and chips is a popular meal in this part of the world.


----------



## Tish (Dec 31, 2022)

World wide web can be deceiving.


----------

